# would like to see some slammed aircooleds



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

like the topic says post them up thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

here's my projecct, lowered the body, not the suspension


----------



## airNwater (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*

nicnaor, that looks evil


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (airNwater)*

'57 Oval


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

my panel


----------



## Vee Dub Nut (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*

thats a sweet panel..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

those cars are nice after my corrado i was thinking about getting a beetle and doing everything myself body paint interior and air ride


----------



## shartley (May 1, 2001)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

Hey Deluxemike,
Here is one to go with your rolling shop. I beleive yours is on I 75 too. We were going South on I 75 to Bug Jam last year.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (shartley)*

^^^ that's a cool picture, through the bus windshield.
Just looking at that makes me feel like I'm in a caravan on the way to a VW show. 
Danke.


----------



## X Dogg (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Der Meister)*

My '68 Baja....slammed in the front, with small tires. Monster huge wheels and rubber in the back. Complete with my Vanilla Ice harido back in the day.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GomobileR32)*

here are a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmmm-sushi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_here's my projecct, lowered the body, not the suspension









looks like a stink bug







it looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (mattwantagti)*

Bump


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (little dubber)*

i aint scurred to whore out a pic, mine is not slammed, but it is lowered little (not enough yet)















heck why not an old one










_Modified by dublife63 at 11:54 PM 3-10-2005_


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

nice keep them coming


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*









I saw a fenderless bug that looked just like this sitting on a trailer outside a VW shop here in FTC. it had red wheels, I forget wethere or not they were spokes or steelies. it mighta been an oval, I forget.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WOT)*

My car isn't your typical hot rod VW though. If you notice the front beams are about a foot off the ground while the body is still slammed, compare the beams to any other slammed VW where the beams are usually a couple inches off the ground. Also rear axles doesn't have any negative camber (broken axle look, like the black/red bug shown above), actually mine has a little positive camber.
Also I sectioned (body chopped, like a chop top) the body, made new shaped suicide doors, relocated the body, body drop (lowered the body, not the suspension),etc etc. Removed roughly 18" off the stock Beetle height. More info at my site: http://www.RuntRod.com











_Modified by nicnaor at 2:06 AM 3-12-2005_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_ Also rear axles doesn't have any negative camber (broken axle look, like the black/red bug shown above), actually mine has a little positive camber.

whats the fun in that







I love people asking me what is wrong with it


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









this is close to my favorite ever


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

















































thanks to http://www.lowlifevw.com/


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

wheres the KCW cars when you need em?


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (dublife63)*

You have to pay them to look at their cars now, that's where


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_You have to pay them to look at their cars now, that's where









sad but true.








here is a KCW car...john's ghia...nice








here is not a KCW car......nicer


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









Not mine it's Romains from Vrods forumn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....Donald


----------



## slammedsedan (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_
heck why not an old one

















Absolutely gorgeous!! I actually like the older wheels more.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<right click set as background>


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

















































daily pic post


----------



## VdubLuv82 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_









 do you relize how awsome your car is???????


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_ 








daily pic post

thats what I'm Talkin bout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_here's my projecct, lowered the body, not the suspension









so.. what happens when you come across a speed bump?
just kidding.. i have been following your project since you put up that weblog, at first i was skeptical, but now i like where you are headed with it.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_ 









Another stupid, noob question from me... Sorry guys. 
What is the thing on the fender ? is it a light ? ...also some people have them on the right side, some on the left.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Martinus)*

It's a flag pole but doesn't seem like he has a flag on it







Some flag poles has a light on top.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_It's a flag pole but doesn't seem like he has a flag on it







Some flag poles has a light on top. 

I believe it fits in the "Old school accessories" category. I think it is a "wide guide pole" <<<I made that name up} used so you could tell how wide your car is ...especially when you have a narrow hood buldge blocking your view of the far fender. Same aisle as curb feelers!


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

"I see." - said the blind man.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Martinus)*

...and something relevant to this thread...
















thanks http://www.lowlifevw.com










_Modified by GEETi at 1:10 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

























type 2's represent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kingco.kreuzer16V at 11:07 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

...not only looks COOL...it looks *COLD*!!!!










_Modified by GEETi at 7:07 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

nw'er








and mine bein cold


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_nw'er










yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

http://hoodride.com/phpBB2/album.php
heres my car the day I saw it at SIR and knew i had to have it
















i really need to notch the springplates again
oh and this is slammed not bagged


















_Modified by dublife63 at 9:33 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dublife63)*


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

holy crap this thread makes me want to buy a Bug


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_nw'er










I like how the stinger points off to the side.. like insult to injury.. pass someone up and blast them with 135 DB stinger!


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_I like how the stinger points off to the side.. like insult to injury.. pass someone up and blast them with 135 DB stinger!

it also makes driveway exits a bit easier, my apron is pretty f-d up from when there was a stinger on the car


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*

dublife, you and i have kept this thread going. i do daily checks. thank you. btw your bug is lowest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








word


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

yes, GEETI in there again.
























i need daily inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_yes, GEETI in there again.
























i need daily inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seems HoodRide doesn't allow linking to images (POOR MOVE, DopeBeatDerrick) c'mon and share with the rest of the int'ur'net!!!








I'll help a little







http://www.hoodride.com members gotta cut/paste those links *without the **!!!
*http://hoodride.com/phpBB2/album_pic.php?pic_id=1369
*http://hoodride.com/phpBB2/album_pic.php?pic_id=1346
*http://hoodride.com/phpBB2/album_pic.php?pic_id=1387



_Modified by GEETi at 8:59 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## unholyfire (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dublife63)*

dood i'm gonna steal your car








That car rocks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (unholyfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unholyfire* »_dood i'm gonna steal your car








That car rocks

Who are you talkin' to???














It's not my car, I believe it's Ryan K over @ http://www.thesamba.com .
It IS a sweet ride, tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I'm digging the "plain jane look"







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Already on page 1, but hey, it's nice to look at!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Naked!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I think these are OG Split *16"* wheels. (Hmmmmmm, now those would be nice to find for my '57 project







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

...from the "Serial Killer" collection...


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

























hell yeah


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Dropped _without_ Air ride suspension (funny to see it in ads for Airkewled air ride suspension, tho...)


















_Modified by GEETi at 10:47 PM 3-31-2005_


----------



## unholyfire (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I know nothing about suspension. How whould I drop my ride hight without ADDING parts?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (unholyfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unholyfire* »_I know nothing about suspension. How whould I drop my ride hight without ADDING parts?
 Re-index rear swing arms. Cut & turn & weld center torsion mounts in the front beam. (There are better ways to do the front end. Search other aircooled sites for more info.)
Anyways.......








and it's For Sale


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

SC


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

DC


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

PV
































GEETI, i think we are the only ones who look at this thread. keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Notch. (I like the styling (Sorta BMW 2002-ish.) I've never seem one on the road here in New England, kind of a rarity in these here parts...unlike ALL the other Aircooleds I see on the roads....._Yeah, RIGHT!_





















)


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i love the notch. someday i will have one.
baywindow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









another former NW ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dublife63)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (brownhornet)*

Too _clean_ for my taste (budget!), but cool, none the less.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Little Old Grandma Cute


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

That's not body rot....it's character!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 73notch (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (73notch)*

"Hellooooo, Newman." -Jerry Seinfeld







Hint


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my baby


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFatDuck (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









though last i heard the new owner jacked it up to stock height.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BigFatDuck)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Samba Classified watch...Hmmmmm, 17" Cragar SS, Eh???? - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

More from the classifieds


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

This is an AWESOME thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_More from the classifieds









boy i am glad i got black brms


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_
boy i am glad i got black brms









...yeah, they're looking a little like cheap hubcaps.








Anyways...KCW strikes again!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
...









damn. thats the best yet. randars with what looks like 7" beam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

4" narrowed beam w/ dropped spindles











_Modified by GEETi at 10:32 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BigFatDuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFatDuck* »_










I remember seeing this car for sale. I got to tell you that I thought about it for a LOOOONNG time. Beautiful car!!! Any info on the drop? 1 spline? 2 splines? Tire size? Front spindles only? Beam? Sorry to hijack a thread but this car has the perfect glide going on!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublifer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublifer* »_
I remember seeing this car for sale. I got to tell you that I thought about it for a LOOOONNG time. Beautiful car!!! Any info on the drop? 1 spline? 2 splines? Tire size? Front spindles only? Beam? Sorry to hijack a thread but this car has the perfect glide going on!

I'd like to know, too. (It was an inspiration car that prompted me into getting my '57 Rag about 1 month after I saw it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

"...3" adjustable narrowed beam with fabbed shock towers, dropped spindles, one spline down in the back..."


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_...yeah, they're looking a little like cheap hubcaps.








Anyways...KCW strikes again!

















rear tires too small for my taste
another tasty treat


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*

ssssccccrrrraaaaaapppeeeee


----------



## BigFatDuck (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublifer)*

sorry to not be of any help, but unfortunately all the suspension work was done by the previous owner and all i know is that the front end had an adjuster welded in, or that's what i was told. as well with the tire sizes i have no clue. now that i think about it i should have found out before getting rid of it because i agree, it had the perfect stance. the new owner has actually put it on new white walls and raised it back up to stock height, so it might be a mystery never solved. :\


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BigFatDuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFatDuck* »_sorry to not be of any help, but unfortunately all the suspension work was done by the previous owner and ....... :\

It looks pretty darn close to the white car w/ BRMs (2 under dublifer's post)
Anyways, If you've got $25k laying around...







It's For Sale








The car, that is!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:10 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*



GEETiNew source for pix??? [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif[/IMG]


 google search


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_It looks pretty darn close to the white car w/ BRMs (2 under dublifer's post)
Anyways, If you've got $25k laying around...







It's For Sale








The car, that is!!!









Someone buy that girl a dinner or two.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (brownhornet)*

awesome pictures!
i am in love


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (eggman95)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

...seen the Bus before...just a neat pic.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Flap dragger!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Best thread ever in the aircooled forum, this needs to be a sticky


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vw vintage empire)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

damn geeti, not only did you get the 100th post but you also owned page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_damn geeti, not only did you get the 100th post but you also owned page 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


First time in 6 years!!!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

































courtesy of http://www.meanbugs.com/index2.htm
and http://www.arcticaircooledvws.com/index.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Get yer check books out


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

morning GEETi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

'evening KK16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These >







remind me of The Frido's, but (obviously) not as kool!
_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_morning GEETi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 













_Modified by GEETi at 7:54 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Yes, Kids...this ones For Sale, too


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Any more of the kubel??


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_Any more of the kubel??

Did you Click the link I posted? (There are more _somewhere_ on the net......


























_Modified by GEETi at 9:14 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Found some...



































_Modified by GEETi at 9:52 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*









he stole my paint idea!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (stock60)*

damn that paint is good. ghost flames into flat. awesome.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









hoodride beeeotch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

...(Remember how DBD don't share!!?!?!?! Anyways, we'd like to welcome the first "fat Chick" to the thread........









_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_ 
hoodride beeeotch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by GEETi at 9:44 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

fat chicks represent
















top one i think is a '67.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

german look beeeeoootches! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.germanlook.com/
they wont let you steal images but check it out. inspiration for my '68 bucket.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Nice stuff there (too bad about the linking







)
http://www.germanlook.com/Func...1.jpg

http://www.germanlook.com/Func...B.jpg



_Modified by GEETi at 3:50 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Fast-y


















_Modified by GEETi at 10:47 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

.
.
.
.
.
.
(Pic was replaced)


_Modified by GEETi at 9:28 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

OMG!

































































_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_here's my projecct, lowered the body, not the suspension









I can't believe you butchered/hacked/killed a Oval for a stupid "rat-rod" project. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (MRVW01)*

To each his own...slam Aircooleds, NOT peoples taste & hard work!








Anyways.............


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_
I can't believe you butchered/hacked/killed a Oval for a stupid "rat-rod" project. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















WTF with your childish remark? I don't go around saying anyone else's project is stupid. I didn't know you were a purist Nazi, pretty hypocritical remark coming from someone that has a "slightly modded" VW







My car's a '58 BTW, not an oval and it won't be a "rat-rod" and never claimed it to be. I guess you would rather see an old VW rotting away then customized and taken cared of properly










_Modified by nicnaor at 3:02 AM 4-22-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

"Picnic Table Colored Oxide Primer"...can't beat it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

why o why did i look at this thread








great pics everyone.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*



GEETi said:


> To each his own...slam Aircooleds, NOT peoples taste & hard work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

....I hear that this one was made from one of the VW38 prototypes with changed fenders!...really. (







)


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

from the show today. puyallup, wa















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









hey thems my old wheels


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*

here are some from around 1998
my old 63 in the backround








one from a show at SIR seattle


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_








Someone buy that girl a dinner or two.

i wouldn't mind giving her a coupla hot lunches


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Kafer Wolf)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TooLow1.8T)*









Slow posting lately...been working on my 4" narrowed beam.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Not mine...But I have Randars







....Donald


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









nice, i was looking for more pics of that car, need to bag mine
another NW bug


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*

one of my dream rides!








on ebay (german)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 2:32 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*

...tonights weak attempt...


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

geeti which one is yours.......actually everyone post theyre own slammed dub if you havent, maybe i havent noticed.....


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Did you Click the link I posted? (There are more _somewhere_ on the net......

























_Modified by GEETi at 9:14 PM 4-18-2005_

The owners of these cars are friends of mine, sadly both these cars were lost in a fire.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_geeti which one is yours.......actually everyone post theyre own slammed dub if you havent, maybe i havent noticed.....









Me, Oh, I'm just a poser!





















Nah, I'm in the mid-stages of project -slam-...hopefully gonna look like this photochop in a few months>








see my sort of progress thread up in the NE forum.


_Modified by GEETi at 3:51 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (dublife63)*

Mines not slammed......








Here it is on it's new pan....Before the ragtop and suicide doors...










_Modified by 57Drag at 4:30 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## Modsport05 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fettes Brot)*

my bug slammed in the front...know if I could only get the rear down


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Modsport05)*


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_

















i'd call it the gangster look


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_
i'd call it the gangster look









Looks like he's packing heat, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Just because...


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

TONS of pictures of slammed aircooleds can be found in my photobucket gallery...check it out!!!
http://photobucket.com/albums/v207/dayzwalker/


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (the dayzwalker)*


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

























megna, cftc 2005 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_ 








megna, cftc 2005 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

turn signals...


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_turn signals...









BAHAHHAHAHA!!! 
















ah yes.. slammed aircooled..


















_Modified by kakarottt at 11:34 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

ForSale @ OldBug.com


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_.... I didn't know you were a purist Nazi, pretty hypocritical remark coming from someone that has a "slightly modded" VW







My car's a '58 BTW, not an oval and it won't be a "rat-rod" and never claimed it to be. I guess you would rather see an old VW rotting away then customized and taken cared of properly









I'm not a "purist Nazi" I just hate when someone butchers a early car to the extent where it will never be what it use to be. My "slightly modded VW" as you refer to my Truck as is OE upgraded to a better spec than original but not hacked to death by a kid with a whizwheel. Your car looks more rat-rod than OG or Cal-Look...















I've restored, owned, customized more VW's than you've ever owned, or attempted! BTW, that's not taking car of car properly. It's outside for Gods sake!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*

our fasty project. 









and volksrodders kick a$$!!!! i'm a GNF'er myself. a volksrodder knows what that means!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my rendering of my future volksrod










_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 10:56 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

Yea Nick put the Kubel outside......That will shut him up . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....Donald










_Modified by 57Drag at 6:06 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_Yea Nick put the Kubel outside......That will shut him up . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....Donald









Yeah, Drop the Kubel & make it a 2 door while you're at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GEETi at 10:34 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

CFTC pics 05
























if those dont work try this
http://www.mackeydesigns.com/pub/CFTC 
http://verdugo.smugmug.com/gallery/512167


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dublife63)*

yessssirrrrrr


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Lookin' cool and going straight


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i like bus's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

some "not bad's"


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*

from dayzwalker


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

here's some more for ya'll 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*

more pics from the Dayzwalker gallery 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v207/dayzwalker/



















































_Modified by the dayzwalker at 7:00 AM 5-9-2005_


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (the dayzwalker)*


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*

yet more from the dayz...


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (the dayzwalker)*

















































i couldnt resist. late night dogpile search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kingco.kreuzer16V at 11:29 PM 5-8-2005_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









dude!!!! you were at the cenla show?????? i was there!!! we were in the beater bus with the torn curtains!!! lol!







and the basically stock black gti. i was the goofy looking guy in the wicker woven old codger ghetto biscuit hat.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
dude!!!! you were at the cenla show?????? i was there!!! we were in the beater bus with the torn curtains!!! lol!







and the basically stock black gti. i was the goofy looking guy in the wicker woven old codger ghetto biscuit hat.









Sorry, DCC. You see, I'm a shut in here in New England who just uses the INTERNET to virtually attend VW shows around the world. Still, it's amazing what hours of wasted time at work will lead to!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i knew you didn't come all the way to louisiana for that little show!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

turns out the guy that posted them was the one of two people there that i talked to!! lol! he had a nice volksrod project he was starting. real nice guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_some "not bad's"










I love the non-narrowed beam and pokewithcamber on the back
HHOOOTTT!!!


----------



## voth (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (dublife63)*

For some reason the rear tire in the last picture apepars to be slanted to one side, anyone else see that?


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (voth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voth* »_For some reason the rear tire in the last picture apepars to be slanted to one side, anyone else see that?









That is the only picture you noticed that in?
Unless you are refering to something other than the negative camber, because its quite common.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*

I personally hate cars with alot of negative camber. It can be taken cared of with a little bit more work/mods but it's something most people turn a blind eye on. I know some people like that look, but for me it's like seeing a supermodel with crossed eyes and no teeth.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_ but for me it's like seeing a supermodel with crossed eyes and no teeth.

that is really funny.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

 I call it $weet!!!!!


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_ I call it $weet!!!!!









fat chicks need love too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dublife63)*

4" beam w/ 2.5" drop spindles.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*

















im a fan


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

was checkin out this new thread and found this!!


















page 7 OWN3D


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## voth (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (eggman95)*

Ok, someone else to me what this rear tire thing is. Yet another posting with a rear tire that appears to be tilted out.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (voth)*

Early VWs have swingaxles in the rear, only 1 pivot point (at the tranny end). So when the axles move up, the tires move up (stays 90 degrees with the axle at all time but now the axle is no longer horizontal. 
Later VWs as IRS with 2 pivot points, at the axle and at the drums. SO when the axle goes up, the pivot near the drums can pivot the opposite direction to minimize changine the tire's angle.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (voth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voth* »_Ok, someone else to me what this rear tire thing is. Yet another posting with a rear tire that appears to be tilted out. 


for future reference
its called camber, in this case negative camber.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Vw_herbie)*

a.k.a. negative _SLAM-ber_ 

















_Modified by GEETi at 11:03 PM 5-20-2005_


----------



## lil mike (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_was checkin out this new thread and found this!!

















page 7 OWN3D









I swear I saw this car in a dream last night.


----------



## 89Deuce (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

this bus has some potential to be cool.








with some work


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (89Deuce)*

speaking of bays


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_


















new paint scheme found


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









that one does it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bullyboy (May 23, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

What color is the middle car??? anyone know?
I like that, maybe for my next project


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*









































































courtesy of http://www.vvwc.ca/modules.php...s.php


----------



## Gforty (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*

Here some more: worthersee 2005









































*More pics of worthersee 2005 AT :*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Gforty)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*









word


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*









not quite my style, but still the shiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## dunkin18tJ (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nicnaor)*










_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_Early VWs have swingaxles in the rear, only 1 pivot point (at the tranny end). So when the axles move up, the tires move up (stays 90 degrees with the axle at all time but now the axle is no longer horizontal. 
Later VWs as IRS with 2 pivot points, at the axle and at the drums. SO when the axle goes up, the pivot near the drums can pivot the opposite direction to minimize changine the tire's angle.

Is there a conversion kit for this or some other way to correct it? I love the lowered beetles but hate the camber on the back.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dunkin18tJ)*

You can convert to IRS, though you need a jig to amke sure it's welded in correctly. You can raise the tranny or lower the body (not the suspension) to get around this problem as well.


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (brownhornet)*

absolutely beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my car only gets slammed when my brothers sit in the back








a little off topic, but my car seems to be more slanted to the right as if there is constantly a fat man sitting in the back right seat. do you guys have any idea what could cause this?


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_a little off topic, but my car seems to be more slanted to the right as if there is constantly a fat man sitting in the back right seat. do you guys have any idea what could cause this? 

possibly you have a bent axle or your passenger side rear axle is notched more than your driver side. or maybe there is a fat man sitting in your back seat.








damn!


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

























not nearly as low as i want to make it. but eventually it will get lower. i got a link pin chassis waiting to rebuild for it. they can get real low.


----------



## voth (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (g60-inside)*

We need to see more slammed Single and Double Cabs


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (voth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voth* »_We need to see more slammed Single and Double Cabs

ask and you shall recieve
single cabs
































double cabs
























and a mix


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_








http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid169/p179eb39ea193806b849757e1a8e29bfc/f40add6a.jpg[/img]
not nearly as low as i want to make it. but eventually it will get lower. i got a link pin chassis waiting to rebuild for it. they can get real low.


Ok, I need some info on this Bug. What have you done suspension wise front and rear? What size tires are you running front and rear? She's looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no.og.a2 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_









all i want to know is where did you get the louvered rear decklid? i want one for my 63.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (no.og.a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no.og.a2* »_
all i want to know is where did you get the louvered rear decklid? i want one for my 63.

you should check this out. http://www.peekperformance.com/aboutus/louver.htm
you can louver whatever you want.
pic for views.


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

This is a crappy scanned pic from 1992, but here was my buddy Skim's 61


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (R32Rich)*

ForSale. "Skim" coincidence?!?!?


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Yep, thats him. He allways has the cool $h#t


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (R32Rich)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









that is a really good one.
















so are these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (R32Rich)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

























would give alot for one of these.


----------



## voth (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll bite, what the heck are these mini-panel trucks?


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

Its my next VW!!
Seriously, its a Fridolin - German postal vehicle


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (voth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voth* »_I'll bite, what the heck are these mini-panel trucks? 

check it http://www.fridolin-ig.de/en/
this will let you know it all.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Seems http://www.volksforum.com is open for linking..


















_Modified by GEETi at 9:57 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Mine as of today. 135r15 on stock smoothies, 4" narrowed beam w/ stock towers _inside_ the fender well, adjusters set from "standard" to minus ~3.5", at CB Dropped spindles Wide 5 disk brakes, rear end has *yet* to be notched & no gas tank (or people







) installed yet. 2 5/8" clearance under the front end. I'm happy so far.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

....run over that dumb doll !!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Hold on!!!


----------



## rotWasser (May 14, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (R32Rich)*

This thread is the devil! I have to be up in 4 hours and I can't stop looking at it. Now I want an aircooled! Thanks a lot 4 posting all these cool pics!


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)




----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (kakarottt)*

.


_Modified by Vw_herbie at 2:16 PM 5-31-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i like this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_i like this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Thanks, It enjoyed a glimpse of the sun over the weekend.


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Mine as of today. 135r15 on stock smoothies, 4" narrowed beam w/ stock towers _inside_ the fender well, adjusters set from "standard" to minus ~3.5", at CB Dropped spindles Wide 5 disk brakes, rear end has *yet* to be notched & no gas tank (or people







) installed yet. 2 5/8" clearance under the front end. I'm happy so far. 

















BOUT TIME








looks delicious


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dublife63)*

See, slammed aircoolers are contagious. Hopefully the rear will be down next week! (The underside of the Bug is gonna HATE me!!! )


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_














Thanks, It enjoyed a glimpse of the sun over the weekend.

hopefully mine will be here soon. i gotta pull the beam for the narrowing this weekend. then put back together. yours is really nice though.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_
hopefully mine will be here soon. i gotta pull the beam for the narrowing this weekend. then put back together. yours is really nice though.


How narrow are you going? what else are you running? or other plans?
---------------------------------------








$amba


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

this one might take the cheese


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
How narrow are you going? what else are you running? or other plans?
---------------------------------------


im going 4.5". i got cb drop spindles and adjusters. right now i got 145's up front soon to be 135's. i will drop 2 notches in the back.
i thought i could get away with out the narrow with the spidles and adjusters but i couldnt turn when i put it back together.
here she was before spindles and narrow.
















i will post when done.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Crappy photo, but nice stance...I like the -engine fire rust marks-.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

FS


----------



## 83RabGTI (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey guys, from the A1 forums... Question on the rear camber, is that for looks or is it a result from lowering the car? I really like all these cars, am thinking of picking up an aircooled myself.


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (83RabGTI)*

Its from the 1968 earlier swing axle transmission, only one joint at the transmission connecting to the axle. No joint where the axle meets the wheel.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (R32Rich)*

thanks for this thread guys...ive been mulling over buying a 68+ beetle for a few days now to use as a summer beach/semi-daily car and all this pics just made it official
a couple favs or examples of what i have pictured in my head (i dont even know where to start its kind of an overwhelming amount of info







)


----------



## J3 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

my 68 the rears are 14x10:laugh:


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

why not get pre 67??? camber is your friend


----------



## VWUberAlles (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (dublife63)*

tires are your friend too.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWUberAlles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWUberAlles* »_tires are your friend too.









and aprons no matter what year







aircooled tires are cheap


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (R32Rich)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Your's truly'z. Gotta re-set my back end to go lower.....


----------



## voth (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Watch out!!!! I think that Brachiosaurus is eyeing that van.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Your's truly'z. Gotta re-set my back end to go lower.....
















beautiful bug mate hopefully mine can look like that one day!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Lams)*

Thanks (It's even lower when it takes off it's roller skates!







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









(Tonights images brought to by you: http://www.restowagenuk.com







)

_Modified by GEETi at 10:19 PM 6-6-2005_


_Modified by GEETi at 9:28 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

Well, it's not slammed, but it's mine.. although it is lowered 3 inches


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kakarottt)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

you sure do love you slammed acvw's dont you geeti?















couple to entice:


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (brianpgriset)*

nice ghia too:


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_Well, it's not slammed, but it's mine.. although it is lowered 3 inches









german style. i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.germanlook.com/


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (brianpgriset)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianpgriset* »_you sure do love you slammed acvw's dont you geeti?















......... 

Yeah, but mines looking like an off-roader compared to the one's you posted. Slamming is relative to the condition of the roads you travel, I guess.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Been toying with going air-cooled and this thread is inspiration.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*

pretty low for a Westy...that we still go camping in all the time
















now with red wheels....


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Mine is getting lower....New rims but the front tires are 145s







The rears 195/60s are too small







...But the Porsche rims are off and the Randars are on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....Donald


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killah Cabby* »_Been toying with going air-cooled and this thread is inspiration.

GO TO THE DARK SIDE!!!! youl never turn back! lord knows i didnt!


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (brianpgriset)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianpgriset* »_GO TO THE DARK SIDE!!!! youl never turn back! lord knows i didnt!









i have tried to go the the light side but the DARK SIDE is to strong lol


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (mk2dubdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubdriver* »_i have tried to go the the light side but the DARK SIDE is to strong lol


_Quote, originally posted by *Yoda* »_ If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will








and that it does.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (R32Rich)*

















































from our friends at http://meanbugs.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

from theSamba Classifieds


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (the dayzwalker)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Coolx10


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (brownhornet)*

hell yeah that thing is sweet


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

driver looks like jesse james and the dude in the front has a volkswagen tat over his stomach. man, that is devotion! or is it rediculous?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*









what wheels are these?????


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

Cosmics, but the ones pictured aren't VW lug patterns but they do make them for 4 luggers. More commonly found in the UK


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (nicnaor)*




_Modified by vw vintage empire at 9:45 PM 6-12-2005_


----------



## the dayzwalker (Nov 5, 2003)

the guys in the slammed volksrod are Jason and Clint, couple of our boyz from the sactown area. They are f*kin hardcore to the T! They are also the same ones that created the infamous "widow maker"! Couple of kick ass guys and VERY talented metalmen!!!! 
-Justin


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_
_Modified by vw vintage empire at 9:45 PM 6-12-2005_

love it!
reminds me of the good ol' days


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Great pics in here guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toledorocks (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*

my '56...im gonna go lower cause i still feel like a 4x4 after seeing all of these pics


















_Modified by toledorocks at 4:41 AM 6-15-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (toledorocks)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Holy dish!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*

john's super


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edubA2seattle* »_the dude in the front has a volkswagen tat over his stomach. man, that is devotion! or is it rediculous?
 thats what my next tat will be


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2dubdriver)*


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*


----------



## Gforty (Feb 27, 2005)

My LOWbug.... under construction..


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Gforty)*

Looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Mines getting closer







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Chris, did you finally drop it or is that just a p-chop?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killah Cabby* »_Chris, did you finally drop it or is that just a p-chop?

P-Chop would have been easier, but it's a real photo.







(It looks higher in the photos than it does in real life. ) I'm sure it will look even _lower_ once I come across a pothole or steep driveway!!!







)


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*









this one is unreal. courtesy of the samba from Classic 05. jason mueller's RHD is behind it, another favorite of mine.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (oversteervw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by vw vintage empire at 4:45 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_








_Modified by vw vintage empire at 11:16 AM 6-21-2005_

this notch is HOT!


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 2:49 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

135r15 on stock smoothie MONSTERS!







(and Yeah, Wiring's my next task.)










_Modified by GEETi at 10:16 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^oh that thing is so sweet!


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (BUGGinNout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGGinNout* »_^^oh that thing is so sweet!

and it was lowered at my house (I was helping a friend, who was helping a friend finish his car0


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*

Slightly different flavor, but still bad-
(butt
) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

For Pete


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

he let Nick in his car! omg! lol! we're praying for you pete. money sent.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Cool fatty FS


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_For Pete









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_









wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (stock60)*











_Modified by GEETi at 3:44 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

that looks just like jesse james's oval.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...10648


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sk8138 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_









this car is sick! what kind, and what year is it?


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (sk8138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8138* »_
this car is sick! what kind, and what year is it?

it's a vw 411. not sure what year, though.


----------



## das908kind (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deluxemike* »_my panel









That is the COOLESTED name I've seen for a VW shop.
Foreign Policy














So fitting.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (das908kind)*


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_

































More calgary cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Vw_herbie)*

sry if any of these are reposts.....


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

sry to kill everyones dialup but heres some more :/...
































peace.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_sry if any of these are reposts.....

























*this is good, very good, almost too good*.
GEETi, lets see some pics of the A3.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_
*this is good, very good, almost too good*.
GEETi, lets see some pics of the A3.

The A3 looks just like every other stock Black, open sky, non-sport Audi A3 (It's the wifes car.) It's a sweet car, very comfortable and fast enough for the family car. Unlike Da' Bug. I got plates for it _today_ and took it for it's first test-scrape!







(Ran out of gas right after I entered my driveway...guess I should have siphoned more out of the lawnmower!!!







) All lights working, I just need a horn to pass inspection. Beep, Beep!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Not super low, but notice the wheels?!?!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*



GEETi said:


> Not super low, but notice the wheels?!?!
> QUOTE]
> what are those? new randars?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*



GEETi said:


> Not super low, but notice the wheels?!?!
> _Quote »_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

they very well may be.








GEETi, my beam will be here in two weeks. as i am a welding retard, i am having http://www.nwwerks.com/ do one for me. i met the owner last weekend at a show. and im getting beam, leaves, and tie rods for $295. much cheaper than any one else ive talked to around here. plus i have seen the work first hand, and i tell you its nice.
























some of their work.
later


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Wow a LOCAL Dub shop!!!







& the $ is not bad for keeping your hands clean!







The beams look Quality on their site.
How narrow are you going? Spindles? Flipping tie rod ends?
(I'm _debut-ing_ mine at a local "hot rod" cruise this Friday. Should be fun to see the faces as I scrape the _dust-moble _in.







)


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

im gonna go 4" so i can keep the shock towers and i already got CB drops. flipped ties are gonna be in there too.
im excited. i was supposed to be done with this like 4 months ago.
oh well.








i have to post this again. its too good.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Time







...aslong as I get to spend at least an hour a week working on my 
bug I'm happy.
Touring car slam look??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*









Some nice pix @ http://www.keversite.nl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by GEETi at 11:04 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

was this posted already???


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Look pretty good from this side!


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

i have this one.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (lowlife_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowlife_mike* »_i have this one.

























what a piece


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Vw_herbie)*


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Add mine to the mix....


----------



## vdubcaddy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

My Convertible(Red)........My friend Aaron's Convertible(Green)!!
























Ohhh! and this is Aaron's other home-built slammed bug!!!








cheers!
















_Modified by vdubcaddy at 6:32 PM 7-27-2005_


_Modified by vdubcaddy at 6:33 PM 7-27-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubcaddy)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Well Its Not Really Slammed...... And Its Technicly Not A/C either, but i know theres a few of you ole timers that have seen this beast at an East Coast Show a few years back, and if u got any problems with this keep ur comments to yourself. oh ya the Owner and builder has a couple more beettles, one oval window, one sand rail, the top half of a oval window (for me once i find a donor car) and a couple busses, along with 3 chevelles.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (RAT6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAT6* »_Well Its Not Really Slammed...... And Its Technicly Not A/C either,........

Also, This is a toaster on fire....








Sorry for bustin on ya, RAT6!


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Sorry for bustin on ya, RAT6!























No its cool, hes got some really prestine A/C in his garage.....But to Each his own


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (RAT6)*

My first "dream Beetle" was a Baja. ("See Doc, it all started when I was 12 years old and saw a sweet looking Baja at a car show....at 14 I purchased a '75 Bug with Baja intentions,........ "







)
No, it's not slammed, but that thing looks TOUGH!
for content


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

ya, right now its got a 4.3 in it, and its about to get a cadi V8 in it..... the guy built it when he was 17 or 18, and i think hes like 29 now.... it one a couple 1st places back when it was in excellent condition.... but im jus getting into the A/C, i was a MKII&MKIII GTI Fan before...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (RAT6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Cool chix fat chik







@ http://oldeskool.org/


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*









sex


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

Ya that is pretty hot.....


----------



## beetleman74 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (RAT6)*

check out my twins


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (beetleman74)*

Don't make me post the flaming toaster again!!!


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

ya please dont make him do that....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (RAT6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Off to the cookout


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

where do you get all these pics from?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (RAT6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (RAT6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAT6* »_where do you get all these pics from?

Either here, or here, or here, or here.... among a few other sites that pop up on some A/C forums.
...and that one above was taken as we were leaving my house!










_Modified by GEETi at 8:28 PM 8-7-2005_


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Either here, or here, or here, or here.... among a few other sites that pop up on some A/C forums.
...and that one above was taken as we were leaving my house!









_Modified by GEETi at 8:28 PM 8-7-2005_

Well thank you very much......


----------



## D3300 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fettes Brot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fettes Brot* »_ '57 Oval

























i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this oval!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (D3300)*

Found this on a random pic post in the MK3 forum. I am in love.


----------



## T3Junkie (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Wolfsburg_Petey)*

How bout some t3 action??









How bout some bagged t3 action?
Down








Up


















_Modified by T3Junkie at 11:01 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (T3Junkie)*

Cool them croNchs!!!


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Romains almost done with his channeled beauty.The streets of France wont be safe







....Donald








And here is a before to show the work he has done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 57Drag at 6:31 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (57Drag)*


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

jus some from my archives, don know whos they are, don know if they were posted yet....
My Fav pic of ALLL time..... Pure sex
















My Future Wife.....








And My Future X-Wife
























And To My Idol Big Daddy Roth


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









BUMP!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (axe)*

































































































-scooby


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubscooby)*

Not as good as some on here, but here's my slammed '65:


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

nice


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

$eems like a good deal!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Ooops, I mean this one


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Wolfsburg_Petey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg_Petey* »_Found this on a random pic post in the MK3 forum. I am in love.

















Any more of this?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Wolfsburg_Petey)*

















http://www.vw-speed.nl


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Wolfsburg_Petey)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Definately slammed, but.........


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

damn...now those are deep dish! i love the color tho.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

















takin on the past wknd


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Cruise (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

so what suspensions (brands?) do you air cooled guys use to get such low rides? It looks as if theres bugs are all bagged, which I am sure they are not but so low.
I saw a comment that said "I lowered the body but not the suspension" what does this mean?
I want to get me a bug and start a rebuild. I have no knowledge of these things though. Are the cars that are this low easily driven?


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

the guy that lowered the body on his bug probably z'ed the frame. this hightens where the suspension connects which lowers the car. it also gives u the feel for a stock ride since it has the same travel. i believe that most of us that have lowered or cars have done so with dropped spindles and new beams (or adjusters welded to the beams). the rear end doesnt need anything to be lowered. it may be a little rough of a ride but i would rather look cool than have a smooth ride.
there is a lot of information on http://www.thesamba.com use their search feature.
-scooby


_Modified by vdubscooby at 5:18 PM 8-25-2005_


----------



## Cruise (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

awesome, thanks scooby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one more question, that light blue dub, are those fenders all custom widened and stuff? I dont really know whats what with the older bugs, but I like the ones with the longer noses and the wider fenders.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (Cruise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_the guy that lowered the body on his bug probably z'ed the frame. 
_Modified by vdubscooby at 5:18 PM 8-25-2005_

I z'd my frame (bent the framehead upwards) but I haven't seen anyone else do this to a VW chassis but hear some drag VW has done this in the past. I also channelled the body (lowered the body, not the suspension), this is where you mount the body below the stock location so the body sits lower. Most keep the floorpans stock height so you loose headroom this way, I lowered my floorpans with it. My chassis is about 2" off the ground on near stock suspension height. Notice how the floor pans is below the stock location on this pict, so the body is mounted closer to the ground now








More info at http://www.RuntRod.com

_Quote, originally posted by *Cruise* »_
one more question, that light blue dub, are those fenders all custom widened and stuff? I dont really know whats what with the older bugs, but I like the ones with the longer noses and the wider fenders.









Lower nose are from '66 Beetles and earlier. Later had a more squared off bottom decklid. Fenders were flared also



_Modified by nicnaor at 2:45 PM 8-26-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (nicnaor)*

This Bug was actually @ a Chicken show!....really!!!!
















http://www.vwdepartment.nl/


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

that has no bags or hydros. straight drop.
















-scooby


----------



## DamanC (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Not totaly slammed but about as close as I want to get on an almost daily driver. 










_Modified by DamanC at 8:15 PM 8-26-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DamanC)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

ill call your bet....








-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Wilco (Nov 16, 2001)

may this thread never die


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Wilco)*


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*



vdubscooby[IMG said:


> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/223662.jpg[/IMG]


sick, bump it up...


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

my 64












_Modified by irtep at 4:05 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (irtep)*

heres my Lowered Thing...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

one more:


----------



## ballbag (May 6, 2005)

oh well, i might aswell show ya mine!!


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (ballbag)*

Wow I am suprised no one has posted THESE pics. My favorite Squareback of all time!
























Justin (1st Post!)


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (69L7)*

Dont know if this was posted yet but I just found it in the mk2 forum.


----------



## sk8138 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (travy420)*

























this bug is for sale...


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (sk8138)*

wtf is up with all the little pointy stud things on the hood and bumper?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (69L7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *69L7* »_










That car is just a sensory overload, probably my fave T3 as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and TTT


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (axe)*

Here's some of my buddy Travis' '56 oval..............


----------



## oldschool2 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Quiksimple)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (oldschool2)*

Okay, I just have to ask this (flame away!)








What is that tube-rack-thing mounted on the passenger door?


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (axe)*

C'mon...you serious??
it's a Swamp cooler.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Quiksimple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiksimple* »_C'mon...you serious??
it's a Swamp cooler.










aka A/C


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## sk8138 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

they are sharp ass spikes that hurt really bad, so people stay out of the way, and they dont lean on my hood.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (sk8138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8138* »_they are sharp ass spikes that hurt really bad, so people stay out of the way, and they dont lean on my hood.

you should've pushed the idea further


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

"I'll be taking these Huggies and uh, whatever cash you got." (Name that quote







) I thought it was relavent to my pic, tonight. ((The wife made me drop old clothes off at the Red Cross drop box...))


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_"I'll be taking these Huggies and uh, whatever cash you got." (Name that quote







) I thought it was relavent to my pic, tonight. ((The wife made me drop old clothes off at the Red Cross drop box...))


Raising Arizona........right?


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

This is More of Romain's channeled bug,He says it scapes the bumps a little??....Donald

Here is a link to his build post.......
http://volksrods.com/forums/in...=7802











_Modified by 57Drag at 5:06 PM 9-10-2005_


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (57Drag)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Quiksimple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiksimple* »_
Raising Arizona........right?

Yup, You win!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Hot Rod Stance! (205-60-15 rear tires on 8" wide rims (short axle), in case you're taking notes.







)




















_Modified by GEETi at 2:54 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









UBER-HOT!!!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldbugrider (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

right now i can't slamm it because i put disc brakes, I need to narrow the beam.


----------



## Peteybiz02 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travy420* »_
















<3333333333333333333333


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









I saw my boy Yari build this masterpiece from the ground up.. I've been away for awhile, anyone know his current screen name on here?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (candela!)*


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

My favorite kit car.. the dalhems mania. I think its the only one you can make out of a super beetle.


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

german look








my x bug


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)




----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (kakarottt)*

i wonder if you could still call that pink bug a fat chick. or do you the girl would get offended?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

...a _slightly_ cooler girl car


----------



## Avoidall (Mar 24, 2003)

my vw at the vegas show 03


----------



## qwerty! (Jul 22, 2005)

this is the only picture I have
I love this car


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (qwerty!)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

buy your raffle ticket...you could go home with this beautiful ride

































-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## VW-Schnellfahrer (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*











_Modified by VW-Schnellfahrer at 9:55 AM 9-21-2005_


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (VW-Schnellfahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Schnellfahrer* »_











wow. 
That looks pretty goog considering what is done to it.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









I like to see more of this one?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*









oh damn that is soooooo dope.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

im thinking about painting my bug brown like that bus. but a little different.
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_








oh damn that is soooooo dope. 

Dude, I heard that bug is so low it popped it's headlight out going over a paint stripe!!!!





















(







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Dude, I heard that bug is so low it popped it's headlight out going over a paint stripe!!!!





















(







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

this is true. it popped out, exploded and burnt the paint off of the driver side of the car only. hella low.








funny though GEETi, when i pushed it out the garage for the first time, it got high-centered on the dirt patch between the driveway strips. this is gonna be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Still one of the coolest rides!








Wanna race?







12.8 in the quarter on 165 rear tires...danm!


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

the chassis isnt exactly "slammed"... but the roof makes up for it










_Modified by CrssEyedNSmilin at 3:09 AM 9-29-2005_


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Still one of the coolest rides!
Wanna race?







12.8 in the quarter on 165 rear tires...danm!

A guy around here as an all-motor '68 bug that'll pull those times. I haven't seen him in a while, i gotta get a picture it's one pretty lookin bug.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vr6todd)*


----------



## manxman (Sep 23, 2005)

i hate the look of the rear tires when you have to bend the trans ax


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (manxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manxman* »_i hate the look of the rear tires when you have to bend the trans ax

Thanks for your opinion







...let me fix that for you!
























That better?


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
That better?









much, good job


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (todye4)*

$


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

this vid was just posted in the vans and transporters forum:
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...s.mov


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (vr6todd)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (vr6todd)*

its cool to have a low bus but i think that is just lame....coupled with the mike jones wannabee rapper makes me want to reach for a razor blade and locate an artery.imo.
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## VWgirl27 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_...a _slightly_ cooler girl car
















what makes my car a girl car???


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (VWgirl27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWgirl27* »_
what makes my car a girl car???

Let's see....Hmmm, the fact that it is owned by someone of the gentler species (You are female, right???)?
Look at the post before and you'll see that pinkish Bug.








Please excuse my sarcartic tone of the word "slightly"...as it is _much_ cooler than the above mentioned pinkisk Bug, IMHO.
OK


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

gentler species? so like a baby bird or a tabby cat?








-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_gentler species? so like a baby bird or a tabby cat?








-scooby

Exactly! (







)


----------



## VWgirl27 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i was f-in with ya, but my beetle by no means has a girlie look to it, you could get in and drive it (not that i would let you) and no one would think twice, no roxy sticker or lei on any of my cars.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_its cool to have a low bus but i think that is just lame....coupled with the mike jones wannabee rapper makes me want to reach for a razor blade and locate an artery.imo.
-scooby

that bus inspires me. 3 wheel motion in a DC. awesome. not many better. IMO.


----------



## nordicalex (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*









sooo badass







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkil (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_








takin on the past wknd

nice thats sandeeps isn't it?


----------



## SeriesNine (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## Wilco (Nov 16, 2001)

^^ = HOT


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (irtep)*

Not a buggy fanatic, but I do like this one:








Pretty cool "sleeper":










_Modified by dublifer at 2:21 AM 10-6-2005_


----------



## mrkil (Jul 25, 2004)

it's about as slammed as it can be right now till i put on my other rims


----------



## German New School (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (mrkil)*

http://www.hoodride.com/Movies/franz59.mov









_Modified by German New School at 8:00 PM 10-5-2005_

_Modified by German New School at 8:01 PM 10-5-2005_


_Modified by German New School at 8:02 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## mrkil (Jul 25, 2004)

haha hoodride is everywhere


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrkil)*

i love that site. no bs drive your cars like they are crowd. so great.


----------



## German New School (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (euro GTX)*

Werd they are so laid back


----------



## yeahdude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwls (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

67 disc all around


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwls)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_$
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif exactly what I want


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (irtep)*









more pix and info please!!!






















That thing is HAWT!!


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*

old school slam:


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









ooh I like that one. looks like mine!


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dublife63)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (VW-Schnellfahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Schnellfahrer* »_










that's photoshopped, not really on that rims nor that low. I've seen picts of that show and that car in other shows


----------



## German New School (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (German New School)*

i took that pic of kaz's squareback! lol!
here is me in German Vintage & Performance owner Dan's oval.
http://www.gvptuning.com









here's a cartoon willusG did of dan's car. true story......








pchop of jeffrey's type3








here are my videos from that show
http://www.andybloxham.com/chasen


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

Didn't expect to see LA plates on a T3, most everyone drives pickups. I live in Lafayette and can count the number of aircooleds I've seen on the road on one hand in the year and a half I've lived here.


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Jade Wombat)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*


----------



## vw_addiction1 (Sep 20, 2005)

_Modified by vw_addiction1 at 12:50 AM 10-14-2005_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

from last weekends show. volkstag '05


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Not exactly in the weeds but, a nice drop I think.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (thread)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by GEETi at 9:09 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

oh no.......


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irtep* »_























Holy Negative Camber Batman!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that's Pete's car from http://www.Airkewld.com right? that thing is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WasicallyWabbit)*

anybody else ever get told that your back wheels were about to fall off because of the camber?








BTW I'm in love with that blue/white two tone with the white window rubber up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (mechsoldier)*


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (the dayzwalker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the dayzwalker* »_here's some more for ya'll 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










I think she was slammed with the bus








Gotta love the short chicks


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









hey, corey dropped his bus!!! awesome!


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_oh no.......
























what the heck is that?


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_







what the heck is that?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2238776


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (mmmm-sushi)*

best looking bug ive seen, can you give me some info on rim and tire sizes and what kind of suspension you have?


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*

what size of tires are on it?


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (mmmm-sushi)*

what kind of tires\rims i can put on my 71super?


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (mrkil)*

what size of rims are they? can u tell me where you bought them
a look i want for my bug


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (beetletyper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetletyper* »_what size of rims are they? can u tell me where you bought them
a look i want for my bug

dude, we dont even know what bug your talking about....for fckus sake bump


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

hey where did you get this rims?


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (todye4)*

sorry about that im new here, didnt really figure out how this thing works, talking about green bug posted by kingco.kreuzer16V 
on a first page


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (beetletyper)*









This one? 16" Porsche 911 (polished). User named "Que"'s car over @http://www.franklinsvwwerks.com/phpbb/]Franklin's VW Werks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Hey, look at me Bug!


----------



## freeky8v (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

ooohhh, me likey! hey, it was good to see ya at the show today . it's been a couple years.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Hey, look at me Bug!































Good to see the beast in person this weekend and chat it up w/ Chris the owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Killah Cabby)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...and...


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Hey, look at me Bug!































It was good to meet you the other day, your beetle is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also like that green cabby parked next to it


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Yeah, good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Romains car is up for sale for the UK guys....
http://volksrods.com/forums/in...12835










_Modified by 57Drag at 7:14 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Your bug is looking sick GEETI








(any more pics of the turbo vr next to it?)


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_
(any more pics of the turbo vr next to it?)

That's Kevin's (BlueVRT) here are a couple:


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_







what the heck is that?


lol! is says what it is on the car!!! lol!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Doesn't get any simpler than this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big Lady http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Doesn't get any simpler than this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big Lady http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










that guy is selling that car for $500!!!!!


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_

that guy is selling that car for $500!!!!!


where at? more info?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (gti126)*

let me see.


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 9:35 PM 11-3-2005_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (gti126)*

he's on hoodride...you have to join to see it...

http://www.hoodride.com/phpBB2...=1419


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

My Bug again







It's now off the road until Spring







Guess I'll lower it a little more....maybe some rear disks...change the wheel color....hmm????


----------



## freeky8v (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

hey chris, if you need some help let me know


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (freeky8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeky8v* »_hey chris, if you need some help let me know









Help? Not really......but company to hang &







with in the garage, you bet!


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Donno whos car this is...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Martinus)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

KCW car
















13 pages of photos here.
Kustom Coach Werks is free now, BTW


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Wasn't someone looking for this pic???
















or this...


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









oh my god!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

"Ultrarat"
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by GEETi at 12:11 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 10:38 PM 11-7-2005_


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 10:39 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

those side view mirrors are horrible on the tan bug in hte above post.... just horrible!
other than that it sure is clean


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (brianpgriset)*

(this will turn into a redX in a month or so[like alot of the pix I post







)...so enjoy it while it lasts!







)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

It's Domino's


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

clean.










_Modified by GEETi at 9:01 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

dirty!


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Man oh man I love this thread.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MerryBerry)*


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Those rear view mirrors are hideous


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

all these slammed aircooleds are awsome, but its seems as if no one does any later bay windows/... like to see some pics of some 75 laters.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

mine will be done in a couple months, i will take pics and post.
_Quote, originally posted by *75Bus88fox* »_all these slammed aircooleds are awsome, but its seems as if no one does any later bay windows/... like to see some pics of some 75 laters.

here it is about a month ago








and here is a pic of a later








and a '70











_Modified by kingco.kreuzer16V at 11:19 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

here you go for a nice set of wheels that I love.....


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_









any other pics of this one? me likey!


----------



## beetletyper (Oct 29, 2005)

whats so bad about those rear view mirrors?
look good to me, dunno much about useability , looks too low below window line


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (beetletyper)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Better perspective of my subtle drop. Taken at the Kelly Park meet.....


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Rear shoy of the Papler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....Donald


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (57Drag)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

So low it HURTS!!!






















It's For Sale, too


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_



























damn, dan made the list twice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

lol

















-scooby


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








-scooby

I'd so roll that. Perfect daily driver.


----------



## German New School (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_
















-scooby

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any more pics of Dans oval?


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (German New School)*

From their ad on thesamba.......Donald


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

_Modified by kool-aid at 2:07 AM 11-22-2005_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (57Drag)*

here's me in it at bug jam... i freeloaded my way into performance vw! lol! thanks dan!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Street sweeper coolness


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

ooooo...look who i found
















-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_ooooo...look who i found
















-scooby

That one's Sweet! I hear he's rebuilding the carb & fuel pump now. Hopefully his work get's their sandblaster fixed before spring so he can refinish those wheels over the winter!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

hoodride owns this topic now. thanks geeti!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

what, discolored, i get no love?


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

I just found this for sale on ebay.....http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

















_Modified by Hey its Antman at 3:10 AM 12-5-2005_

_Modified by Hey its Antman at 2:29 AM 12-6-2005_


_Modified by Hey its Antman at 2:30 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*

^ Link?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (axe)*

This still gets my vote for baddest Type3 on the planet!








Hmmm, there's a Squareback near my house that's been sitting for years.........


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Lovin that ryde!!!!


----------



## vdubcaddy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Found some more pics...!
























Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubcaddy)*


----------



## airNwater (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Cool, I can see my orange roof in the background


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (airNwater)*

I WAS posting the Orange Bug (that Ghia is just hogging the whole shot!)


----------



## oldbugrider (Jun 2, 2005)

It's under construction.


----------



## Crappy_S4 (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (oldbugrider)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Crappy_S4)*

Holy Pencil work, Ratman!!!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## "FAST VOLKS "VWS (Dec 13, 2005)

Im in love......


----------



## dogmandan (Dec 4, 2005)

*post slammed air-cooled*

My Plastic Fantastic
I know its not a VW but its air-cooled with Type I engine and all VW running gear


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)




----------



## TitleTracks (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fettes Brot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fettes Brot* »_ '57 Oval










Sorry. Im an MKI guy. Just wondering: what is that hollow thing hanging off the pass. side door?


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TitleTracks* »_Sorry. Im an MKI guy. Just wondering: what is that hollow thing hanging off the pass. side door?









That is called a swamp cooler. 
It makes cold air by means I do not know.


----------



## TitleTracks (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_That is called a swamp cooler. 
It makes cold air by means I do not know.

does it feed it into the engine?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TitleTracks* »_does it feed it into the engine?

If I remember you fill it with water and air passes through it, making it cold


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TitleTracks* »_does it feed it into the engine?

Nope, It is a self contained unit.. much like some of those huge square boxes you see on top of buildings..
those I know use evaporative cooling to cool air below ambient tempuratures.
Googelize: Swamp cooler
Similar to "Bong cooling" (the evaporative cooling nuclear powerplants use)


_Modified by kakarottt at 7:51 AM 1-3-2006_


----------



## TitleTracks (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kakarottt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kakarottt* »_Nope, It is a self contained unit.. much like some of those huge square boxes you see on top of buildings..
those I know use evaporative cooling to cool air below ambient tempuratures.
Googelize: Swamp cooler
Similar to "Bong cooling" (the evaporative cooling nuclear powerplants use)

_Modified by kakarottt at 7:51 AM 1-3-2006_

well i get how it works but what is its functionality towards preformance on the car? [some of the biggest words ive ever used







]


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TitleTracks* »_well i get how it works but what is its functionality towards preformance on the car? [some of the biggest words ive ever used







]

It would probably add a slight drag coeficcient.. other than that.. it doesnt tie into the drivetrain/performance at all.. 
all it does is cool air.. for the passengers.. since the majority of Aircooled VW's don't have air conditioning..


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TitleTracks* »_well i get how it works but what is its functionality towards preformance on the car? [some of the biggest words ive ever used







]

nothing. quite simply, it's air conditioning


----------



## TitleTracks (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_nothing. quite simply, it's air conditioning


Haha ok, that's what I wanted to know. thanks!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

all pics from http://www.thesamba.com
-scooby


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*

Local Bus.......Was GVPs.....Donald


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*









I'm in love.. <3


----------



## Crappy_S4 (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (candela!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela!* »_
I'm in love.. <3


So buy it... http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...42674 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Crappy_S4)*


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









sex on wheels!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snailed (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Snailed)*

how the fuch did this thread ever get pushed to the second page.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

i had to revive it last time...there are 1900 pages of bugs alone on the samba....there should be some low ones we havent found yet=)
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

enjoy!
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Those swamp coolers are pimp, too bad they only _work_ west of the Mississippi...


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Martinus)*

Photoshoot today with my friends 56 oval and my new Antihero deck.....


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (todye4)*

Nice J! Still got those ollies down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hondatek03 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (TitleTracks)*

come on guys lets see more . this is my favorite thread on the internet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (hondatek03)*









































Images sourced from your friendly neighbor*Hoodride*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_

















omg!! i haven't seen this one yet!!! f'n nice!!!


----------



## kakarottt (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








-scooby

Where's the gas tank?


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (kakarottt)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## 74' GreenBug (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (irtep)*



























_Modified by 74' GreenBug at 4:14 AM 2-11-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (74' GreenBug)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## nlusk0598 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









70 with only the front end lowered


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (nlusk0598)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vintage empire)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Hot lookin ghia at the top. Keep the pics coming guys this is one of my favorite threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (travy420)*

Bagged Vert


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Best thread on the tex hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's one of mine, its lowered a bunch but not that "slammed" though......



















_Modified by cort_337_ at 1:53 AM 2-20-2006_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_......................








-scooby

Darn, You beat me to it!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (irtep)*

You've got mail!








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/index.htm


----------



## vtate (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

that is the sexiest vw i've ever seen







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vtate at 5:08 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## hondatek03 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

more excessive negative camber please


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (hondatek03)*

hey, chris's bus made it! sweet! that frid is the sh!te


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*











































































































_Modified by irtep at 3:29 PM 2-23-2006_


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (candela!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela!* »_








I'm in love.. <3

anyone have more pics of this bus? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Darn, You beat me to it!!!!







































 





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

someone asked for more pics of this.
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

MMMMMM....POPCORN!!!








-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_
...
MMMMMM....POPCORN!!!
....
-scooby


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*




























_Modified by irtep at 8:40 AM 3-4-2006_


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_
























someone asked for more pics of this.
-scooby

thanks!







i just love this bus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (irtep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irtep* »_









Any more of this one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- David


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*










































_Modified by irtep at 1:48 AM 3-7-2006_


_Modified by irtep at 12:29 AM 3-8-2006_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (irtep)*



irtep[IMG said:


> http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/260573.jpg[/IMG]


i think thats my friend dans...its def sweet


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









i wonder what it would be like having the coolest car on the block?


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_

















-scooby

WHo do I have to kill in order to get my hands on a set of those wheels/hubcaps?










_Modified by cort_337_ at 5:00 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









more pics of this one, please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*

















The Story


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## ClintCart (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Makes me want my 68' again.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (ClintCart)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (WD-40)*

KCW type 2's.








































http://kustomcoachwerks.com/index.htm


----------



## plooploops (Aug 31, 2004)

this one is mine. just finished putting it on the ground




































_Modified by plooploops at 2:48 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (travy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travy420* »_Bagged Vert










I have a video of that bug and my air ride rabbit......
Air Bagged Goodness!!!


----------



## nub0w (Feb 2, 2001)

Mmmm.
Buses >Sedans


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (patatron)*

do you happen to know what setup the vert is running? 3/8" ports with nitrogen? the thing is almost like hydos.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_do you happen to know what setup the vert is running? 3/8" ports with nitrogen? the thing is almost like hydos.

3/8" lines/valves, regular air (At about 100-120 psi in that video), and no shocks, with a big single bag in the front, and individual rear bags. Not having shocks is what is making it so fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (patatron)*


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
















The Story































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lennart (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Wolfsburg_Petey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg_Petey* »_
Found this on a random pic post in the MK3 forum. I am in love.

















Cool!!! I took that pic!


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (lennart)*

i hate you Europe and Calfornia!!!










_Modified by NYGTI at 4:58 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (NYGTI)*


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (irtep)*

Not really slammed, but it's in "Race Stance" This ones been sitting for a while, hope to get it back on the street sometime soon with new paint and new motor.
First post BTW.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

i took these at the XXX get together in issaquah washington 3/19/06.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (kingco.kreuzer16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer16V* »_i took these at the XXX get together in issaquah washington 3/19/06.

Great pics. I wanted to come to that so bad, but I couldnt. Maybe I will be able to make it to the cruise for cure tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:51 AM 3-29-2006_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 2:59 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## Pretzellogic (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Subbing for more pics. I've fallen hoplessly in love.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Pretzellogic)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (irtep)*

*OHHH SCHNAAAP!*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

i think this was a raffle car on







. who ever won it was a lucky sob


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









nebraska style, i think its a split window! well it has to be since its a 52.


_Modified by boxer03 at 8:31 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (irtep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irtep* »_

















doesn't that have like 3 or 4" of ground clearance.


----------



## oldbugrider (Jun 2, 2005)

*Slammed*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Slammed (oldbugrider)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Slammed (GEETi)*




































_Modified by irtep at 4:39 AM 4-9-2006_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Slammed (irtep)*




























































_Modified by TooLow1.8T at 4:06 PM 4-9-2006_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Slammed (TooLow1.8T)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Slammed (TooLow1.8T)*


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*spring meet, puyallup, washington*


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

Buying my next vw this weekend. A '66 beetle. My question is how do you drive these that slammed? I own a corrado also and it sits about an inch and half to 2 inches off the ground in the front. So I am used to driving very low cars. However a lot of these look unreal. Props to all the good looking cars!
tia
-ryan


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (pennies earned)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (vr6todd)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (irtep)*


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (irtep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irtep* »_

















it's like the slammed cool version of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

From Spring Meet 4.9.06


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (pennies earned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennies earned* »_ My question is how do you drive these that slammed? I own a corrado also and it sits about an inch and half to 2 inches off the ground in the front. So I am used to driving very low cars. However a lot of these look unreal. Props to all the good looking cars!
tia
-ryan


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (pennies earned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennies earned* »_Buying my next vw this weekend. A '66 beetle. My question is how do you drive these that slammed? I own a corrado also and it sits about an inch and half to 2 inches off the ground in the front. So I am used to driving very low cars. However a lot of these look unreal. Props to all the good looking cars!
tia
-ryan 

Slowly!







Mine's not super low (a little under 3" under the front apron)...on smooth roads, it drives like "stock" (as stock as it was when I bought it. ) Some scraping on road crown, etc., so pick your roads!
* BEFORE*








*AFTER*








4" narrowed adjustable beam (~1" left to drop), no shocks, CB dropped spindles (Wide5 Disk), 3.5" lower in the back (re-spline + adjustable spring plates...'cuz I'm lazy







)
If you drive it like a 40 - 50 year old piece of *non*-performance machinery, you'll be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Your Corrado will seem like an indy car in comparison.







)



_Modified by GEETi at 3:22 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (GEETi)*

Great looking beetle!! Thats the look I'm going for......besides the huggies part







not quite to that stage in my life yet. Glad too, I hear those things are quite the expensive product. Props on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-ryan


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (pennies earned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennies earned* »_Great looking beetle!! Thats the look I'm going for......besides the huggies part







not quite to that stage in my life yet. Glad too, I hear those things are quite the expensive product. Props on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-ryan

those are sponsors


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (pennies earned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennies earned* »_Great looking beetle!! Thats the look I'm going for......besides the huggies part







not quite to that stage in my life yet. Glad too, I hear those things are quite the expensive product. Props on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-ryan

Especially expensive on the free time!!!!!








Use it while you got it, people!!!!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: spring meet, puyallup, washington (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_
those are sponsors


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## jus_sn (Apr 8, 2006)

Does that have clouds airbrushed on the front end?


----------



## Vee Dub Nut (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (jus_sn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jus_sn* »_Does that have clouds airbrushed on the front end?

That would be the reflection of the sky


----------



## jus_sn (Apr 8, 2006)

Meh, too shiny then! Bring on the crappy paint!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*not shiny*








































*SHINY*
















-scooby


_Modified by vdubscooby at 4:51 PM 4-17-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

ForSale


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_ForSale

















what wheels are these?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Mk3jetta18)*

BRM or a BRM knockoff.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

For sale on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (travy420)*

Frow the Jax Beaches show...

















_Modified by 57Drag at 6:22 PM 4-24-2006_










_Modified by 57Drag at 6:24 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Not too shabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ........


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (57Drag)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*FOR SALE*
















http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...98962








-scooby


_Modified by vdubscooby at 9:36 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

this is prolly my favorite looking one ive seen in awhile....just something about it hits my g-spot.








-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Here's mine








my '68








my '74


----------



## corradoofdoom (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_









MAN I MISS MY THING IM GOIN TO GET ANOTHER ONE AS SOON AS I SELL MY GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

now check out the rear.....0_0...
















-scooby


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

From thesamba gallery....


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*









<3


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (1LoWMK1)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*VID* a low bus goes down the 1320-
http://vintagebus.com/gallery/...t.mpg
all pics and vids courtesy of http://www.vintagebus.com
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

heres another pic of mine, not really slammed but i like the pic


----------



## PassatPassions (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (dublife63)*

Cool sticker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My bro's 59...


















_Modified by PassatPassions at 5:03 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

these are from Cruise for The Cure 2006 (CFTC)
enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































... and here is my soon to be lowered '72 Westy. i just picked up a front adjustable beam


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dublife63)*








Nice sticker Tim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Hey Guys there are some sweet rides in here... i sorta just wandered in here for the hell of it.... ill start coming in regularly.... anyway as i drool over your cars i cant help but ask what is up with the serious chamber on the back wheel? is this simply the wieght of the engine on the aftermarket suspension???...
well anyway...
Nice Cars guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GarethWright (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ('93 Passat GLX)*

The older swing axle vehicles didn't have a pivot point out at the wheel hub, only at the transmission end of the axle. The cause of the camber is that the transmission is now below the centerline of the wheels.
//--o--\\ instead of ||--O--||
this also can cause the rear wheels to tuck under when the rear is off the ground


_Modified by GarethWright at 8:24 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## UglyBastid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (GarethWright)*

//--o--\\ > ||--O--||

Here's a couple shots of my friends ghia...
















Pics were taken by Mario (www.eastsideaircooled.com) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (uglybastid)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









http://thebusbarn.skynetblogs.be/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

























http://typethreedetectives.skynetblogs.be/



_Modified by GEETi at 9:09 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















http://www.typethreedetectives.com/


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## tom_pearson (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









No way, I have a picture of my bug (the white one) with this beauty:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tom_pearson)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 9:08 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

wow...thats one hot sled.
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_wow...thats one hot sled.
-scooby

Yeah. ...See that frame head scrape in the driveway behind it!!!









HoodRide, man


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

[img[http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/276611.jpg[/img]








































































-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

JUST BOUGHT MINE!!








not exactly slammed, but not one piece of the floor cleared the hump in my driveway


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_










he's running some sort of 4-link in the rear right? Anyone have any more infor on that setup?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_
he's running some sort of 4-link in the rear right? Anyone have any more infor on that setup?

I think I remember it being a raised transmission and/or rear frame section.
Probably with stock suspension linkage and/or airbags....it was a while ago on HoodRide ver1.0!


----------



## KaFeR KiD (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the awesome pics.... more please


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (KaFeR KiD)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (dublifer)*

these are pretty awesome!


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (iamnotemo)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

^ My Nasty Fasty!


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMEDqCvPy4c 
^Video of the Fasty


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*

I was waiting for that hover craft to enter this thread


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*



























_Modified by lucalucaluca at 8:37 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

Another Nasty Video!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtMgBjCptz8


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*

wtf corey! where did all that hair come from!!! look, me with no beard!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2644276


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*









hawt i <3 convertible aircooleds


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (boxer03)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Still my most favorite Squareback on the Net!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## bugntjw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_









-scooby

Here is another of this one on the way back from Madera 2006. Sweet, eh? 








Looks like I am always a day late and a dollar short.......this was a repost from a couple of pages ago. Sorry......gotta love the pic though. (yeah, I took it.....I like to pay myself on the back)


_Modified by bugntjw at 8:07 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (bugntjw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

im really diggin this square...

























-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*








down the street of a thousand bed bugs
im still ichinn to get one,,hundred,,no i have,,,,
way down in perth west australia,most of you
mad bugs ,dont know where perth is,,


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/07/43/c2/52_1_b.JPG


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_im really diggin this square...










Whoa...


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

yer right ,,but whats this man really doing??
can in one hand..... and oh well mabe the
pix is tooo good mmmmmmmmmmm
welcome to the U S A 2006 style !!


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

 http://i77.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg  http://i77.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
It's good to have a bug pal in Australia downunder(if you're checking for oil reaks or floor pan rust. You won't find on this bug) you can find me. I'm mr bugs.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (mr-bugs)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

=D








-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*









More Info and Pix Please!!!!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...e-loc
here are all the photos of that vert. i dont know any of the info.
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Dake (Nov 3, 2005)

How might I go about dropping my bug?


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

lowering a super
lowering a standard
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (bugntjw)*









what wheels are those and why are they special enough for someone to go through the trouble with adapters for them?


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

it just might be that he got a disc brake conversion with the 5bolt pattern and then just got those wheels.
-scooby


----------



## VW'tje (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

from this wknds June Jitter Bug show


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

ahnutha ones


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_








what wheels are those and why are they special enough for someone to go through the trouble with adapters for them?

Porsche spare tire rims....just because


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

/\ Cool /\


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Porsche spare tire rims....just because

















oh! 
i approve!


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (stock60)*

new pics of my car


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.meanbugs.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









More pix and info please!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

http://www.meanbugs.com/traffg...age=3
Pix here, no other info from me.


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_from this wknds June Jitter Bug show


















any more info on this one? i'm in the process of building something similar... super wide and two tone... and hopefully super low as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

lol at fatchick sticker


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Awesome thread guys, loving the slammed rides...


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_sry if any of these are reposts.....

























holy sheit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

someone got some new feets.
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

:wink:=D
-scooby


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Doesn't get any simpler than this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big Lady http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Any idea what this is lowered on, this is the look Im going for....


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

looks like a couple splines out back and a narrowed adj. beam in front.
-scooby


----------



## tonywrath (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

I want to see more pics of this car....









The paint looks amazing!!!
...can anyone help me with that? Thanks!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tonywrath)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

What is it about the rear suspension geometry that makes the wheels tilt in at the top like that?


----------



## 1980something (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*

If its a pre 1969 model (I think thats the year) it is not an independent rear suspension. Its simply a "swing Axle".


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (1980something)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1980something* »_If its a pre 1969 model (I think thats the year) it is not an independent rear suspension. Its simply a "swing Axle".

who says it's not independent?


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I got my new wheels on.....


----------



## UglyBastid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpraypaintSpecial* »_









Those wheels look so fitting on that car. Nice choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I still say lower the rear end more.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (uglybastid)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (69L7)*










anyone know who's car this is?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

Comming soon from KCW
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

From yesterday's Vaper BBQ..


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Is that the Mystery Machine sitting next to it?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

damn it chris you gots me hooked again on a airboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

























Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubgoalie)*

whoa, I love that red one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Flipper_1938 (Jul 17, 2006)

My 1974


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Flipper_1938)*









Just kidding










_Modified by GEETi at 8:56 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

OMG More pics please









_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Comming soon from KCW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (travy420)*









There should be more progress on this next week by KCW ( = more pics)


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## evilvariant (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (evilvariant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilvariant* »_









nuno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_There should be more progress on this next week by KCW ( = more pics)[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif Thanks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*











_Modified by GEETi at 8:49 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Fixed the blanks










_Modified by GEETi at 8:51 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









from this


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby
p.s. GO ASU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

i just saw all thes pictures right now and








but the one picture i was looking for was the brown slammed/bagged bug with the hot chick next to it.
the one with the leaves around it. i know you guys know the picture
if you guys have it please post it up


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i just saw all thes pictures right now and








but the one picture i was looking for was the brown slammed/bagged bug with the hot chick next to it.
the one with the leaves around it. i know you guys know the picture
if you guys have it please post it up









Seems to be the most searched for photo on here.








Here's the gallery of the un-linkable photo shoot.
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=7428


----------



## dub666 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

its not brown, its bourduex red and its neat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Seems to be the most searched for photo on here.








Here's the gallery of the un-linkable photo shoot.
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=7428

thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That car is ForSale now (







) http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...55770


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

My Wife's 57,Just need to do the rear







.....Donald


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer)*

might this possibly be sore sale???


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

more pics at http://www.airmighty.com
-scooby


_Modified by vdubscooby at 6:17 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

this has got to be my absolute fav bug look at the dish!
_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_definitely slammed, but.........


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_this vid was just posted in the vans and transporters forum:
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...s.mov

ive been looking for this site but it dont work


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_this has got to be my absolute fav bug look at the dish!

























-scooby

_Modified by vdubscooby at 2:43 AM 9-7-2006_

_Modified by vdubscooby at 2:44 AM 9-7-2006_


_Modified by vdubscooby at 2:44 AM 9-7-2006_


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
but the one picture i was looking for was the brown slammed/bagged bug with the *hot chick* next to it.
the one with the leaves around it. i know you guys know the picture
if you guys have it please post it up









Looks like a dude in a skirt!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Anymore pictures of this bug??


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_Anymore pictures of this bug??









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2805769


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i just saw all thes pictures right now and








but the one picture i was looking for was the brown slammed/bagged bug with the hot chick next to it.
the one with the leaves around it. i know you guys know the picture
if you guys have it please post it up









thats the same pic i had as my screen saver on my old pc its from a club/ guys ive been looking for dont one of them have a sweet bagged double cab with videos???


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 2:10 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

anyone have the video?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Try here: http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=3789
or here http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/movies/


_Modified by GEETi at 12:22 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

thats what i tried and the videos keep locking up my computer


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Seems to be the most searched for photo on here.








Here's the gallery of the un-linkable photo shoot.
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=7428

It may be unlinkable, but it is rehostable.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

thats the exact one i had on my desk top


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Very cool thread guys. Thanks for my new desktop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (wantacad)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

new pics of my car. enjoy.
butt shot:








front shot:








with new rear 15x6 smoothies.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

what a great thread. i need to get me a slammed air-cooled ride.


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Mine!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpraypaintSpecial* »_Well I got my new wheels on.....


















_Quote, originally posted by *uglybastid* »_
I still say lower the rear end more.









no way keep the rake


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*



























_Modified by vwjoem at 1:04 AM 9-17-2006_


----------



## projektscirocco (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

what wheels are these?
sorry to interrupt the pics with some questions...
keep em comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (projektscirocco)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*









vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNnrXcdPXBU


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i hope to have a slammed ride here soon....


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i hope to have a slammed ride here soon....

us too, maybe in a month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*

i found this
























300 bucks....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

Waiting on my narrowed beam.....


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpraypaintSpecial* »_Waiting on my narrowed beam.....









this dont have a narrowed beam???


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

Wheels are just sitting under the fenders on the front. I made a deal with a buddy and his finishing up my 5" beam for this ride, the "burnt Marshmellow"


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*



































































































































_Modified by GTIHun at 3:13 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

this cant be real


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

took me three days to get through this thread!!!! But it was a good time, keep posting!


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIHun* »_ 










Please re-read the name of the thread


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_
Please re-read the name of the thread









Yeah I know it's not slammed, still a nice looking car though


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsMcGee* »_
Please re-read the name of the thread









Use your imagination Dubs! haha


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/drop_box/death/


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIHun* »_


















what year notch is this??


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/drop_box/death/

this is sweet more stuff from KCW?


----------



## UglyBastid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
this is sweet more stuff from KCW?

That's not kcw's typical style.








I think it's the coolest thing to come out of their shop though. It's franz's latest project, he calls it DEATH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (uglybastid)*

so this isnt theirs?


----------



## UglyBastid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_so this isnt theirs?

It's built by a guy who works there, I'm just saying this isn't normally the style of car they build. I think they built a volksrod style car once but it wasn't this hardcore.
Here's a couple kcw cars...


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (uglybastid)*








noooo! - not her again!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_







noooo! - not her again!

shes haunting you stag


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

what do they mean when they say "adjustable beam"?


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

trutribunal2g:
that notch is a 64' me and my bestfriend did lots of work on it. it used to be hammered, the new owner raised it up some


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_what do they mean when they say "adjustable beam"?

That refers to the front axle beam suspension found on standard beetles, busses, etc., basically two tubes that can be raked at an agle to lower or raise the front end.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
this is sweet more stuff from KCW?

I just looked though the 30+ pages of that build up. OMG that thing is insane.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GLdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_trutribunal2g:
that notch is a 64' me and my bestfriend did lots of work on it. it used to be hammered, the new owner raised it up some









thats the year i like


_Quote, originally posted by *GLdubber* »_
That refers to the front axle beam suspension found on standard beetles, busses, etc., basically two tubes that can be raked at an agle to lower or raise the front end.

thats kinda what i thought but wasnt sure

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
I just looked though the 30+ pages of that build up. OMG that thing is insane.

yea its real dope


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

.............
.............
.............








-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

stag have you givin my tatoo anythought?


----------



## anizee (Feb 24, 2006)

*Question About Rims*

I see alot of these nicly slamed autos w' 16 and 17 inch rims, I was wondering how U:
a. get rims to fit on the 73 std beetle 4 lug pattern
b. change the 4 lig to something better (say the 4 - 5 lug plate)
c. what is the EASIEST way to mount 16 or 17 inch rims
d. what is the CHEAPEST way to do the same
e. what is the BEST way to do the same
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Question About Rims (anizee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anizee* »_I see alot of these nicly slamed autos w' 16 and 17 inch rims, I was wondering how U:
*a. get rims to fit on the 73 std beetle 4 lug pattern*
b. change the 4 lig to something better (say the 4 - 5 lug plate)
c. what is the EASIEST way to mount 16 or 17 inch rims
d. what is the CHEAPEST way to do the same
e. what is the BEST way to do the same
Thanks in advance.

HEY i got this one well a couple of them
A) rims are the first thing to consider you can change the bolt patern by adding a brake kit to change the lug pattern if you need clearance for wide wheels thats where a narrowed beam comes into play
B) what do you mean by mount wheels do you mean on the rim???
C)if you do mean mount on rim pry bar and some ether and watch out for the boom
D) tire shop


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
I just looked though the 30+ pages of that build up. OMG that thing is insane.

do you have the link to that build up?


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the MarshmelLOW on the 5" beam tonight:


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

bump for a dieing thread


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

My wife's car is now lowered a little.......Donald


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Helga.


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/drop_box/death/

anyone else build anything this radical?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GEETi at 8:42 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## veedubb271 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubscooby)*









wow...
just wow


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GEETi at 8:42 PM 10-1-2006_

that the same one cleaned up?


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

ya


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

damn
now that is hot
death is a fitting name but soooo cool


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_damn
now that is hot
death is a fitting name but soooo cool

x2
That thing is menacing!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 7:07 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

my Mellow Yellow. dropping her 3 more inches when i have the time and money (college student = poor)








and one next to the Banana 'Burban








-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif scooby
&


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_
































WOWIE ZOWIE!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (travy420)*


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (hoodride)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (hoodride)*

Hoodride, http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car. I found some pics of it on snapriot and am using it as my wallpaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## bugntjw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

































Just a few from a show I attended last month in Galt (?) CA


_Modified by bugntjw at 6:19 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (bugntjw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

now available in 3-D:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2873297


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

i love the black and gold. and i also kinda like the ghias with porsche looking front end a little too


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








This car is amazing in person. It's supercharged, and the shock strut literally sits in your lap!! That's slammed...


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_........
[IMG]http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/309003.jpg
-scooby

Nice one, Scooby (I think I just found my wheel color update.







)








Samba member link


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*










For my own suspension drop records....just in case a Bus finds it's way to me..
















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] HoodRide* »_Well time for a big update...its been sittin in the air for prolly the past 6 weeks waitin on the suspension to get put back together...first the beam then the tranny...but its sittin on all 4's today... adjusters in the beam dropped spindles built by WideFive he's the ****! Flipped RGB's by Shadetree performance...my local boys shop...165/45's up front and for a tight fit 195/60's in the rear...changing tires is gonna be a *****! Engine goes in this weeks...still have to hook up the shift rod all new brakes etc...
I still have plenty of room to drop the rear more, but Im thinking I'll wait to do the steering box then I can bring the front down some more...I wanted it raked anyways...heres some overall updated pics...oh yea I started to build a rack for it too! 




_Modified by GEETi at 6:49 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*



























_Modified by GEETi at 8:41 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Some of my pictures:
































More pictures on http://www.restolooker.nl/photo-gallery/Meetings




_Modified by restolooker at 2:03 AM 10-21-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (restolooker)*

Nice collection you got there, restolooker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Thanks!!! I will post some more as soon as there are new meetings, but for now the season is over.
This are also some of my favourites:








en this with my son Fangio better know as "The Restokid"
















and....wait till my 55 is finished!



_Modified by restolooker at 11:19 AM 10-21-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









hottest car in the thread so far....


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (euro GTX)*

Just tweaking out the last little details on the MarshmelLow


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (restolooker)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...assic


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Not slammed?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i hope that is a joke


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (boxer03)*

^


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

shes prolly looking at all the rusted out sleds and saying the same thing....
-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## SmoothCab (Jul 6, 2003)

Omg look! It's Eugene Levy!!
















hehe jk. nice ride.










_Modified by SmoothCab at 9:23 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (GTIHun)*

does anyone have information about this car?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (.g o l f p u n k.)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Some more picures from my website:


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIHun)*




















_Modified by GTIHun at 9:44 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

found a pic of my car on this photographers site today... http://www.jpfotograf.9k.com/









she looks a tiny bit different since then...can you spot all the changes?



















_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 7:22 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIHun* »_









_Modified by GTIHun at 9:44 PM 10-31-2006_

I want one for my daily driver. I have seen this before. Sickest VW ever!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadBeat Dave* »_found a pic of my car on this photographers site today... http://www.jpfotograf.9k.com/









she looks a tiny bit different since then...can you spot all the changes?
















_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 7:22 PM 11-2-2006_

eyebrows, fender guards, longer hood trim, front plate, different rack accessories & the pressure in your left front tire is 1.0 psi lower than your right!


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_











I need to get one of those! Not really feelin the bug though.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
eyebrows, fender guards, longer hood trim, front plate, different rack accessories & the pressure in your left front tire is 1.0 psi lower than your right!









you missed...new tires


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

saw this leaving some girls apt. complex early one morning.
-scooby


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

under construction but here's an old pic.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_under construction but here's an old pic.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm guessing 6" beam w/ wide5 disk dropped spindles.?.
nice








(((Hey, after I posted, I then came across the "show me what you got thread"...really!!!










_Modified by GEETi at 9:04 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## Petzuh Hut (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTIHun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIHun* »_this cant be real









I would hate to try to change the throttle cable.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

you are correct.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## fakehawk (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

i love this thread
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_










What is that?


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_
What is that?

Type 3/4 Ghia also known as a razorback or razors edge coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (killerbunny84)*

Interesting. I learned something new today. I thought it looked kinda 411-esque.


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Type 34, not type 3/4. AKA type 3 Ghia


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_Type 34, not type 3/4. AKA type 3 Ghia

Oops, I suffer from dislexia of the keyboard


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (killerbunny84)*

But I thought this was a Type 3 Ghia:
http://images.thesamba.com/vw/...6.jpg
So the Type 34 is different? Was it Brazilian or South African?


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_But I thought this was a Type 3 Ghia:
http://images.thesamba.com/vw/...6.jpg
So the Type 34 is different? Was it Brazilian or South African?

That's a type 1 Karmann Ghia.
Type 34 was not as popular so not as many were sold...so it's a bit of a rare VW.
Type 1's include Beetle, Superbeetle, Karmann Ghia & Thing
Type 3's are Fastback, Notchback, Squareback & Ghia
and now some of my friends cars...










































_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 11:08 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

Thanks for clearing that up.  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Type 1 Ghia ('59 up), your typical Karmann Ghia:








Type 1 Ghia ('55-59), aka Low Light Ghia:








Type 3 Ghia, Type 34 Ghia, Razor Edge:








Brazillian Ghia, Karmann Ghia TC (type 3 motor):


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (nicnaor)*


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (nicnaor)*

here is mine...


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

Old City Oil Drippers.A shot of Scone's oval and my oval.His bagged mine is what it is.....Donald


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (57Drag)*


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (lowlife_mike)*



















_Modified by lowlife_mike at 12:56 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## TDITIM (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*

That's my old Ghia. I kind of miss it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_Old City Oil Drippers.A shot of Scone's oval and my oval.His bagged mine is what it is.....Donald









isnt this Dans from GVP?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

dang.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

wicked, wicked, wicked!


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Damm, one of the coolest threads ever.. must subscribe!!!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

mines the green one


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_mines the green one


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## crazee (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re:*

mine...


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (killerbunny84)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## XcannibalX (Oct 1, 2004)

*Mine*









A picture of my 66


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








-scooby

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vintage empire)*


----------



## snoboardr4life (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Here's my old '64








And a sick notchback


----------



## cdnvwnut (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (snoboardr4life)*

My bro-in-law's new toy:


----------



## MyFIs2F (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (cdnvwnut)*

*My 61 I picked up a week ago!*


----------



## crazee (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (MyFIs2F)*

that is a clean ass bug!


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow1.8T* »_ 


















i seriously farted and said dam at the same time when i saw this. good lord i want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re:*

anyone know where i can find INTERIOR pics of some of these gorgeous notchbacks? i think i found a new vice. so much for the diesel rabbit project.....how bout a porsche powered notchy














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by spaceghost at 8:16 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (cdnvwnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdnvwnut* »_My bro-in-law's new toy: 

























HOT! I need more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2goodness (Jun 14, 2004)

agreed, and not enough bay window pics on here either!


----------



## NoDubsForMe (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Quest_the_Chemist)*

complete opposite. but i figured id throw it in. be nice, its mine.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubsForMe)*

Great thread... Here is my old car, a '60. I sold it in 1995. I am getting a Squareback today in trade for my GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (NoDubsForMe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubsForMe* »_complete opposite. but i figured id throw it in. be nice, its mine................................(edited out the Baja pix)


That's nice. Stop being cute!!!!








at least you could've threw a pic of _something_ lowered with that post
like


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Ohhh, love the wheels


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Mine (XcannibalX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XcannibalX* »_








A picture of my 66

very nice, except i like the look you get with th chrome along the side.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_Great thread... Here is my old car, a '60. I sold it in 1995. I am getting a Squareback today in trade for my GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









And the newly acquired, aforementioned 1968 Squareback.


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (spaceghost)*

some slammed some not...


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_some slammed some not...









Any other pics on the first bus in this pic ( the red/white/black)? What does it say on the side?


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Very original. How is that paint achieved?


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*

That's Erics bus,Used to be Dans at GVPs bus.Now sporting a straight axle swap for better highway driving.Eric is 16 years old....

















_Modified by 57Drag at 11:23 PM 12-17-2006_








Eric and his friend chilling IN CAROLINA

















_Modified by 57Drag at 11:25 PM 12-17-2006_

_Modified by 57Drag at 11:29 PM 12-17-2006_


_Modified by 57Drag at 11:42 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## ashortkidVW (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Freaking awesome car for a 16 year old!


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (ashortkidVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashortkidVW* »_
Very original. How is that paint achieved?

2/3'rds the way down this thread: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...06970


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








-scooby

Ahhhh... My creation, the narsty farsty. Sold it and this is a pic of it broke down in tallahasse


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpraypaintSpecial* »_
Ahhhh... My creation, the narsty farsty. Sold it and this is a pic of it broke down in tallahasse









Yeah, but it looked the same in running condition, didn't it!


----------



## bandido43 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Yes please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_
And the newly acquired, aforementioned 1968 Squareback. 

















u shouldnt have sold that beetle!
love it, and your new notch...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Mr.BBS)*









& a few familiar Bugs in this
Video of Stills


----------



## beambuzz (Oct 17, 2006)

*Here is mine next to my '06 Passat*

Just started to overhaul my '67 and will keep it as stock as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the others.
















-T


----------



## UglyBastid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (beambuzz)*

I think you read the title wrong.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (uglybastid)*









I think the garage ceiling has been dropped, too!


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*

Here some pictures of our first Aircooled meetig of the year.
























More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

Tucking....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (57Drag)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
&


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*









mine broke...guess it was too low...oh! and a ****ty narroing job by the PO lol


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









crapola - I have the same exhaust and mine scrapes in normal driving conditions
mine is so high, it's above the clouds!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_
crapola - I have the same exhaust and mine scrapes in normal driving conditions
mine is so high, it's above the clouds!


Yeah, I guess he's on air. (Stock Pea Shooters, Baby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## 1dollar93 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have always wanted a perfect coral red rag, but I have to say i want a Rusty bug so bad after seeing these pictures - My next vehicle will be a dropped air cooled... i sold my OG beryl green '63 with 65,000 on the clock when i was 18. (kicks self in head) Keep the inspiration coming!










_Modified by 1dollar93 at 10:20 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









This car looks great.......nice picture by the way!


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (restolooker)*

Here some of my pictures of our last meeting in Holland!!
























More pictures on my website http://www.restolooker.com
Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

bump....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Lams)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*











































































































































_Modified by Richard Belding at 10:20 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (beambuzz)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*

















I see we have some twins...only yours look better!!



_Modified by restolooker at 12:12 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubcaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubcaddy* »_Found some more pics...!
















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

What suspension, tires sizes, wheel size, ride height is this? Notice how the front wheels sit almost fluse with the fenders. THIS IS WHAT I WANT ON MY 66! Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (sjberg40)*

SJ, those pics from Springmeet?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (Richard Belding)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Belding* »_SJ, those pics from Springmeet?

yep. I had a bunch of air cooled pics from the XXX drive-in meet, but can't find 'em. That brown/white '61, that primer red Cal Look car... damn...


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_
What suspension, tires sizes, wheel size, ride height is this? Notice how the front wheels sit almost fluse with the fenders. THIS IS WHAT I WANT ON MY 66! Any info. would be greatly appreciated.









My '60 looked like that with 145's on the front, 165's on the back, lowered front beam all the way, no drop spindles, and two- maybe three- notches in the rear.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sjberg40)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

I plan on getter her *Low* this year.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vintage empire)*

too rusty??? Naaaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (beambuzz)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (sjberg40)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (lucalucaluca)*

VW Brasilia


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

what are those lambo lookin things lucalucaluca posted up?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*

Miura, the 1st Miuras made in Brazil used to have a air cooled VW engine, this car is from mid 70´s, used to be a very nice car back in the 70´s, today its a collector´s item.


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*

I realy like the Aussie Trim......great option!
(I have a NOS one myself.....







)










_Modified by restolooker at 11:30 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

Brought to my attention by Mr.golf


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (stock60)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_
yep. I had a bunch of air cooled pics from the XXX drive-in meet, but can't find 'em. That brown/white '61, that primer red Cal Look car... damn...

if you want more pics of that 61 let me know, my friend built it, i helped with some of it, but it was his project a few years back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (6T1)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*


----------



## vdublu3 (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (GEETi)*

Not super low....but still badass! I just wish it were vwpowered!


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

not going to show pics of the little secret inside that cab


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kiff)*

I know what it is...


----------



## vdublu3 (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Kiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiff* »_not going to show pics of the little secret inside that cab









Okay... ok... twist my arm why don't you.
























Blown Chevy 355 small block
































http://www.hotrod.com/featured....html


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdublu3)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

some kubels
http://www.volksforum.com/foru...pp=20


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

^^Dudes are missin some lugs there...


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









man id like to see more of this one!


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

new year. new look. 14x6 supremes. gameover. see it at Volksblast Feb. 11, 07.

























_Modified by tylordurben at 12:07 PM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by tylordurben at 12:08 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

Gameover. Haha hell yeah man, The type3 looks soo sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*

This thread always makes me


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Beam-Scraper (Dec 4, 2006)

Old picture..she has gone thru some changes lately.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Beam-Scraper)*

still looks good.


----------



## mk2cabby (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my 61 bus. No bags.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (mk2cabby)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:22 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_Im workin on my 71 super...complete body off resto, as well as my buddy's 74 standard. both on air. started in late july and have around 4 more months till they gotta be done for the jitterbug.
mine
























as of friday night (jan 26/07)








my buddy's 74
































mike


----------



## sixxxball (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sixxxball)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Here some pictures of the indoor swapmeet in Mol Belgium of last weekend.
























More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_What suspension, tires sizes, wheel size, ride height is this? Notice how the front wheels sit almost fluse with the fenders. THIS IS WHAT I WANT ON MY 66! Any info. would be greatly appreciated.

















If you want more info on this ride check it out here!
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2201543
If you want more info email me at http://[email protected] 


_Modified by vdubgoalie at 10:26 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*









never thought id say this, but i really like the look of those wheels


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (boxer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer03* »_
never thought id say this, but i really like the look of those wheels









i know man, they look really good. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to the owner.


----------



## stigg99 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (boxer03)*

Are those 60 style repop fenders on that?? Isn't the car a 70? Where do i get them? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









more info on the wheels please
bolt pattern and name?


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

Both cars will do 1/4 mile in under 12s.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

This has got to be the greatest thread ever.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Feom the Miami show last weekend,More pics on Hoodride under events.
Scone's oval sitting low


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Boxrods chopped and dropped splitty,From OCTO SHOW.


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Crusty 65s progress pics from shiny chitchat on Hoodride.Tranny raised.








Lots of work on his pile.










_Modified by 57Drag at 8:00 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_Boxrods chopped and dropped splitty,From OCTO SHOW.








The far right has been posted quite a few times but I'm not complaining!







It's awesome, he needs to weld a strip onto his fender wells, you can touch the ttires from the driver's seat.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_
more info on the wheels please
bolt pattern and name?

Factory VW wheels (came on MK4 GTI's, Jetta's etc.) Called "Long Beaches" 5x100
The bug looks clean w/ those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vintage empire* »_Factory VW wheels (came on MK4 GTI's, Jetta's etc.) Called "Long Beaches" 5x100


except the bug up there has a 4 bolt pattern on those wheels...probably some sort of repop


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (kweetech)*

Overlooked that


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vintage empire)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Klutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klutch* »_
man id like to see more of this one!

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=1469


----------



## Beam-Scraper (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_Feom the Miami show last weekend,More pics on Hoodride under events.
Scone's oval sitting low









more please


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

apologies for the question, but my coworker and I were wondering what these window-fan things were. Some sort ot a/c?
reference from 1st page:


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_apologies for the question, but my coworker and I were wondering what these window-fan things were. Some sort ot a/c?


yes. commonly known as a Swamp Cooler 
my bug in that exact same spot...


















_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 2:17 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deadBeat Dave)*

My 68' square...its a little lower now...


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Beam-Scraper)*

more.


















_Modified by 57Drag at 9:45 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (57Drag)*

more


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_
more info on the wheels please
bolt pattern and name?

Looks like that might be a Gol in the background. So I'm guessing they are Brazilian market wheels.


----------



## GTi4lifee (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwfreek)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GTi4lifee)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (euro GTX)*

Love it!! Nice to drop by and get a good air-cooled fix


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (stigg99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stigg99* »_Are those 60 style repop fenders on that?? Isn't the car a 70? Where do i get them? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah they are repop fenders, yes its a 74 and look up 'creative car craft' The are in florida i believe.


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## adrenalinejunkie64 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









thats so sexy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (adrenalinejunkie64)*

Yeah.








used to be......








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...art=0


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Me_And_My_61 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Me_And_My_61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

ive only gone through the first 8 pages so far, no more time to look today, but why arent there any surf themed buses? all i see are hood rides, and restored, slammed ones.
sorry if im missing some, but i love surf style.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

anyone have more info on who built this one and what was done to it?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Klutch)*

contact KCW they have one {that might be it}


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

That's not KCWs....search @ http://www.volksrods.com
Nicanor could probably help!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:43 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (spaceghost)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## stigg99 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mikejoe)*

I tried to google those guys, but came up with nothing relating to vw's. Maybe i didn't look ahrd enough? Anyways would you mind posting the URL for me?


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Klutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klutch* »_anyone have more info on who built this one and what was done to it?


it was built by aguy in vegas then sold. I forgot who he was, but there was definetly talk about it on volksrods.com so you can go search there. try the term vegas


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (stock60)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Klutch)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

does KCW build rides and sell them or do they just build them for customers??


----------



## FLdub (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_new year. new look. 14x6 supremes. gameover. see it at Volksblast Feb. 11, 07.

























_Modified by tylordurben at 12:07 PM 1-29-2007_

_Modified by tylordurben at 12:08 PM 1-29-2007_


Bro, your car is nuts. I saw it at the SFLGTG this weekend and i couldnt take my eyes off it and im a watercooled guy . I wanna see some of your other cars, especially if they are as sick is this one.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_ive only gone through the first 8 pages so far, no more time to look today, but why arent there any surf themed buses? all i see are hood rides, and restored, slammed ones.
sorry if im missing some, but i love surf style.

Did you not read the title of the thread?
















would like to see some *slammed* aircooleds


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (v0lcomjake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v0lcomjake* »_Bro, your car is nuts. I saw it at the SFLGTG this weekend and i couldnt take my eyes off it and im a watercooled guy . I wanna see some of your other cars, especially if they are as sick is this one.









big surprise ..... air cooled > water cooled







and with an aircooled like his .... it's the best specimen I have found in the whole South East so far !!!!!


----------



## FLdub (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
big surprise ..... air cooled > water cooled







and with an aircooled like his .... it's the best specimen I have found in the whole South East so far !!!!!

I couldnt take my eyes off of it! That one and this one:


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks for the comps guys. hey can ya post more pics of my wagon and my buds oval?
id like to save them to my computer.
thanks again, it was a great GTG.


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

Here some of my pictures of last weekend Ninove show in Belgium.
Almost 550 aircooled rides came over. 








































More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## Beam-Scraper (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Beam-Scraper)*

From Daytona a few weeks ago....


















_Modified by 57Drag at 9:31 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://www.keverpech.nl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## FLdub (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_ive only gone through the first 8 pages so far, no more time to look today, but why arent there any surf themed buses? all i see are hood rides, and restored, slammed ones.
sorry if im missing some, but i love surf style.

How's this???


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*








[/QUOTE]

gimme dat


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









Haha Thats my car!!!!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (killerbunny84)*

I finally have a decent pic of my car..


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (killerbunny84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerbunny84* »_Haha Thats my car!!!!

I think i stole this picture from a fotolog in Brazil, see how pictures travel fast in the world wide web??


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_I finally have a decent pic of my car..









And this is how in looks in Ratlook style....
















More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


_Modified by restolooker at 12:25 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*









more of this?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (boxer03)*


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THX for the buggies















Links please?
later,
Thomas


----------



## brotherhoodvw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (the12for12)*

Could be your's $3500 OBO


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

Here are some of the pictures I made at the last Volksworld Show.
























































More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


_Modified by restolooker at 12:42 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










what year bug is this???


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

53-57 for oval window


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

thanx


----------



## Crobo (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deluxemike* »_my panel









lower it


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Crobo)*









I need one of these. God damn I love panels.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









damn, thats A LOT of rear camber


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_










that is one seriously badass car and one seriously painful lookin wedgie. good lord


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (spaceghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaceghost* »_
that is one seriously badass car and one seriously painful lookin wedgie. good lord
her ass must be hungry its eating her pants!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Lord Bugatti)*


----------



## Insertcoin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Insertcoin)*


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

couple shots of me cruising in my 65


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

my german notch


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

Its funny how the more Rat Look cars I see, the more I realize how little paint color/finish matters to me. I'd just as soon primer my 2002Passat as paint it.
pic from my air-cooled gallery, http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...oled/









_Modified by l5gcw0b at 2:52 AM 4-20-2007_


_Modified by l5gcw0b at 2:53 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deluxemike* »_my panel









What is the official name of this color? And does anyone have a pic of this color that isn't flat?


_Modified by Andrew McDermott at 4:55 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Andrew McDermott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew McDermott* »_
What is the official name of this color? And does anyone have a pic of this color that isn't flat?

_Modified by Andrew McDermott at 4:55 PM 4-21-2007_

That is Light Grey (L345) Thats my panel.
It is mostly original paint. (not the logos)


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (deluxemike)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*









What color is this car....??
I guess Polar or Stratossilver but I'm not sure.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (restolooker)*

dunno?


----------



## tonywrath (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

this is the best thread in this entire forum


----------



## mrkil (Jul 25, 2004)

my 73 Super


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (mrkil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkil* »_my 73 Super









slammed?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*

not really







I can still see light under it


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

still waiting for a call from the thing owner and maybe ill have a few pics to post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









Me @ the NewEngland Dustoff Show (It made it







)


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

got the number gonna call in the morning


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

I visit the Mai Kafer Treffen at Hannover last week.
Great show but unfortunately only one day which is definitely to short to see everything.....Here soem of my pictures of slammed cars:








































More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (restolooker)*

Thanks for the pic's!! That gold Bug and tIII ghia are sweet








couple more i saw on you site(there are lots of great pics there).
Could'nt resist posting a few more. Love the way they drove the cars across the podium too.


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_Thanks for the pic's!! That gold Bug and tIII ghia are sweet








couple more i saw on you site(there are lots of great pics there).
Could'nt resist posting a few more. Love the way they drove the cars across the podium too.










That's straight tricked out right there, collapsing bumper and decklid grafted with apron







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

Thanks for the complements!!
And as you could see there where many sweet cars so that make it lots easier to make good pictures








This is still one of my favorite cars:


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_









i hope to be able to pots my square soon


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Since i changed it up a bit...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

Anyone know anyone interested?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3222740


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Cort)*


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_

























*WOOT!*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

I've been watching this thread for you to post a few pictures Gayle.








She looks beautiful by the way.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (sjberg40)*









even more amazing in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (GTI017)*

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
She is back at the shop, to finish up the final details and touch up work on the paint. She will be totally dialed in by the time of Woodburn Bug Run.








And Steve our squares look awesome together, next time I have her up in Sumner we will have to go out for a photo shoot, I am thinking some awesome rolling shots


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*









anymore pics of this?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

not "slammed" but lowered on 15" BBS RGs
































_Modified by GTI017 at 11:04 AM 5-12-2007_


_Modified by GTI017 at 11:05 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

some more a friend took


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_

























are theose rear wheels widened? they look dope either way


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

yes they are. 15x7's


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*

awesome look!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

thanks alot.


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_











whos square is this?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

I dont know















.de/treffen/2007/maycruisemadness/004/014.jpg


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

thats Soren's squareback from Denmark.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

what wheels are on it?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

17" Rader repro's.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

are they larger than the origionals?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Yeah, the repops are 17x7 I think, available in different finishes. OG's are 15x4.5 IIRC. And aren't the originals called "Randars" or "Radars"? Anyone else know? I can't remember.


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Same wheels are under this Oval








Also a great looking combination!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (restolooker)*

now im not sure which direction i want to go with wheels widened steelies or something like that...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_Yeah, the repops are 17x7 I think, available in different finishes. OG's are 15x4.5 IIRC. And aren't the originals called "Randars" or "Radars"? Anyone else know? I can't remember.

they are randars... now where can i get a set of this size?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









Another KCW project almost done


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
they are randars... now where can i get a set of this size?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...09683








I thought I remembered them being available here, but Samba search only had these.








(I _think_ this thread  is about the guys who's been (re-)manufacturing those wheels...


_Modified by GEETi at 9:18 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








Another KCW project almost done

yeah the twisted notch is rollin!!!


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...09683








I thought I remembered them being available here, but Samba search only had these.








(I _think_ this thread  is about the guys who's been (re-)manufacturing those wheels...

_Modified by GEETi at 9:18 PM 5-18-2007_

I almost ordered some before Christmas... They were $800 for a set. Kinda wish I did, but I am happy with what I ended up with.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

it dont sound like he a very good guy to deal with


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i think im gonna go pick up the square in two weeks cant wait


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








Another KCW project almost done

omg, omg, omg, omg, omg[/drool]
So cool, do'nt know where to begin.... 


_Modified by l5gcw0b at 1:33 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (VoodooKing)*

looking good, when are you gonna lower that thing


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_looking good, when are you gonna lower that thing









Mother ****in yaril...how the hell are you?!
and holy moly is that cori ^^^??? ive never seen what he looks like.
oh...and the reason for the post:
The RattySquare


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

Wow....amazing stuff in here.
Keep it coming.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Dead sexy^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Dead sexy^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Funniest screen name I have seen in a loooooong time.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Took these at the Spring Fling


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_Took these at the Spring Fling










thats a perfect rake anyone know how it was done?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
thats a perfect rake anyone know how it was done?

My bet? 5-6" narrowed beam, dropped spindles, littles up front (125 temp tire OR 1*65*/45r 15). 1 spline Rear, meat-y 205 or 215(?) 60-ish (?) on a 1.5" widened stock wheel.
Plus, front end is parked in a small ditch! (That's the easy mod, but hard to pull off rolling down the boulevard.)


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
My bet? 5-6" narrowed beam, dropped spindles, littles up front (125 temp tire OR 1*65*/45r 15). 1 spline Rear, meat-y 205 or 215(?) 60-ish (?) on a 1.5" widened stock wheel.
Plus, front end is parked in a small ditch! (That's the easy mod, but hard to pull off rolling down the boulevard.)
















i cant wait till i can do that


----------



## Shembem (Mar 9, 2007)

*Perfect Rake*

He was on bags. he had it dropped on the grass there, un-drivable..


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Perfect Rake (Shembem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shembem* »_He was on bags. he had it dropped on the grass there, un-drivable..

Was I close on my specs-guess???


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Rake (GEETi)*

thats my car and it's very drivable at that height. it just looks super slammed cause of the nice soft grass.








all the way down.


_Modified by irtep at 10:31 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Perfect Rake (irtep)*

i dig the "sport rake"


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Perfect Rake (trutribunal2g)*

mine...'59 rag turbo street car...








hers...'66 rag clip resto custom








RLR chassis car...(old photo)








enjoy!

_Modified by Schell R32 at 7:37 PM 5-31-2007_


_Modified by Schell R32 at 7:40 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Volkswagenaar (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Perfect Rake (irtep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irtep* »_thats my car and it's very drivable at that height. it just looks super slammed cause of the nice soft grass.








all the way down.

_Modified by irtep at 10:31 PM 5-29-2007_

another...


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Perfect Rake (vwjoem)*

































































saw that beaut on the samba
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...47587
i have to say i really dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Veir Geschwindigkeit at 3:48 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

"Hey, watch the door, you scratched my finish"


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*

best thread ever.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Aetsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetsh* »_best thread ever.

I just found it.......Not only do I agree, but I concur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My contribution:








....yes, that's a fishing pole and tackle box on top! The owner is a dork.
















....maybe he ought to replace the worm with a .........._Chug bug_? Get it? _Chug bug_!!!!!





























Ahhhhh......I kill me!

















and finally, in front of Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek, FL....












_Modified by jsmyle1%@vw at 9:55 PM 6-2-2007_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*









not low, but one way of keeping you


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_








not low, but one way of keeping you









awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . wouldnt mind gettin pulled over if it was this doin it. i might sing a diff tune when i see the fine for speeding though.....once it caught me that is


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (spaceghost)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









whos is this?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (spaceghost)*


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

















i do see your point, however that specific p.o. bug doesnt match those track ripper uppers


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (spaceghost)*

my new ride....


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









Where are these pictures coming from, those are f-in sweet looking!!


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (GLdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLdubber* »_
Where are these pictures coming from, those are f-in sweet looking!!
















+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
........with what they can do with a car, id be interested to what they could do with the girls from met art


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (spaceghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaceghost* »_........with what they can do with a car, id be interested to what they could do with the girls from met art









I think I could enjoy that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

from flickr


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## corradog67 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_








anymore pics of this?

here you go from bugorama 59 in sactown
















and a couple more cool ones


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_from flickr










Got a link to the album?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

My 72...








6" beam(so I can lower the front) and one more notch in the rear by this weekend.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_My 72...



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pix please?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (the12for12)*

gimme a few days...


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

yup yup.
just washed the car today probably since February. well, it motivated me to post some pics... some might be repeats... sorry.


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*









usually don't like big graphics like this, but i don't mind this.


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_yup yup.
just washed the car today probably since February. well, it motivated me to post some pics... some might be repeats... sorry.








]

you son of a bitch yaril! i forgot you threw some astros on that pile! how the hell have you been? hows the buick?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_
you son of a bitch yaril! i forgot you threw some astros on that pile! how the hell have you been? hows the buick?

been chillin. i already got a rear diff for the buick and should have that all hooked up in a week or 2. i met your bud with the blue 53 buick at Paso a couple weeks ago. cool guy.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_








usually don't like big graphics like this, but i don't mind this.









X2
This car is sick.....
more pics please..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

just got rid of it







so i just wanted to post a pic. i know i am going to regret it.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

why did you sell....she looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbojettamk4* »_just got rid of it







so i just wanted to post a pic. i know i am going to regret it.










i thought you changed your mind and werent gonna sell? what happened?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










howards notch is every where!!! i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










damn !!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
i thought you changed your mind and werent gonna sell? what happened?

a local vw guy who loves aircooled cars wanted it and i traded for his mk2 jetta with a mk3 obd2 swapped 2.0L. it went to a good owner and that is what i wanted, if it wasn't going to him i wouldn't have sold it. he has plans for it and i can't wait to see it get worked on.


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
X2
This car is sick.....
more pics please..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i miss this car, it was my daily driver for a while. had to sell it.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_








usually don't like big graphics like this, but i don't mind this.









my pic!!! lol. here's some more....

































































new pic of mine...
























baremetal


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_



















god i want a double cab nice ride


----------



## lucey (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_

















Your machines make me want to sex you up.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lucey)*


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i realy hope thats baggd....LOL


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_i realy hope thats baggd....LOL



It is, it belongs to my buddy Jake. I havnt seen it for a few weeks, looks like he finished the rears on it though


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

its looks great!!!!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









wow...that's hammered. i feel like a 4x4 now.


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

BTW:
what is that for an "tube" on the windows ???


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (buggyman)*

Its a poker player, with a cigar in his hat (tucked behind his ear).


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

6" beam is on...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









...and yeah, it's an original Heb!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









he finished it already? omg!!!
here's mine with the wheels, i'm getting drop spindles....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
he finished it already? omg!!!
here's mine with the wheels, i'm getting drop spindles....

















Looks good!
_(Keep it rusty side up this time, will ya?)_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

lol! you're too funny.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Was PT's 
Now its mine








and i saw this over the weekend i


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

I still dont know the story behind that bus but...
God damn!
Suicides on a bus never looked so cool...


----------



## vdubnbass (Jul 11, 2003)

guys..I am soooooooo friggin jealous. these cars are all soooooooo sick. Nice pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

aircooled http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (lilDevil)*

awesome


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

so which one of you doesnt scrape? ha!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*









I want to see more pics of the bettle on the left! That thing looks sweet.


_Modified by veedubbed314 at 5:04 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

















(Same Bug, different wheels)
It belongs to http://www.airkewld.com/


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (eliotkb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eliotkb* »_so which one of you doesnt scrape? ha!

I don't! 








But then again, I only drive it on smooth surfaces!


----------



## VwFusion (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Charles R)*

My bug..










_Modified by VwFusion at 2:49 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (VwFusion)*

drop spindles installed....


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

_Modified by eliotkb at 10:19 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Charles R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charles R* »_
I don't! 








But then again, I only drive it on smooth surfaces!

































is this set up to drift or race?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_drop spindles installed....









Just went from _ok_ to _SWEET_!
NOW it looks cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_drop spindles installed....









Damn that looks badass


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

robin had a funny idea to make fun of donks, take magnetic frig numbers and make 15" on the quarter...











_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 5:44 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
is this set up to drift or race?

Race.
I run it in SCCA solo2, X-Prepared. The smoking tire pic is the "finishing touch" of a spin I did during a fun run. We were trying to get fun video to put up on youtube.








While that vid is not up, you can see a couple other runs on youtube by 'search'ing the username, XPGHIA.


_Modified by Charles R at 9:59 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Charles R)*

cool thanx


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

that thing makes me wanna get the square down some more.
_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_thanks, had to take another pic today...
just had to take another pic when i moved it.
_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 5:19 AM 6-20-2007_

that thing makes me wanna get the square down some more.


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









iirc, that's italian or in some european country. it was a feature in hot vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


my new car









oh and its rhd


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (cdub58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdub58* »_
my new car









oh and its rhd









so you're the one that bought it!
you got a bitchin' car man. cage did an awesome job.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (rok801)*

diddo. man i bet he's kickin his self in the ass right now. 
more pic whoring by me!!!


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (cdub58)*

cage's car is the ****! nice pick up man!


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

thanks. i love it soooo much! it is the coolest car ive ever had..runs super hot right now tho and leaks oil like crazy i think its the main seal. so were pulling the motor out this weekend and im getting some different tin for it and stuff. but other than that it is perfect. im not changing anything..


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (cdub58)*

those seat covers are totally sick.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_diddo. man i bet he's kickin his self in the ass right now. 
more pic whoring by me!!!

















Dude, You're like the Martha Stewart of SlamBug interiors!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^ WOW!


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









more of this?
i love that color!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (rok801)*

that is sick^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Dude, You're like the Martha Stewart of SlamBug interiors!























lol my other 67 interior lol


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

wow, I totally dig that!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

That is a sweet interoir. That would look great in a military themed Thing.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Got back from the Dubs in the Valley show up in northern WI. I have some pics I'll post later today. AMAZING 57, I'm still drooling.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_Got back from the Dubs in the Valley show up in northern WI. I have some pics I'll post later today. AMAZING 57, I'm still drooling.

HOOK US UP!!!!


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

I didn't edit any of these yet, just put them into photobucket and let that resize them. Enjoy, I know I sure did.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

WOW that is really nice! Words cant describe it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

to sleepbelowstars
have you got more of this ???
I like the BUG !!!
Best BUG here


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

that bug was tight...i wanted more aircooled at the show...hopefully next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_I didn't edit any of these yet, just put them into photobucket and let that resize them. Enjoy, I know I sure did.


----------



## Niels - AirMighty.com (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is my '60 ragtop, more pics of my ride on http://www.AirMighty.com


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Niels - AirMighty.com)*

Here some pictures of last weekends show in Bad Camberg:
























More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_that bug was tight...i wanted more aircooled at the show...hopefully next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


If things go right, maybe I'll have one to ad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









those lights are awesome.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Those wheels are so sick, no matter how many times I see them....


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Here some pictures on the European Bug In 2007








































More of than 189 pictures of this show on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (restolooker)*

Once again, thanks for posting up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

here are some of mine and friends rides.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (e10rice)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (e10rice)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (e10rice)*










all those safaris and pop outs are dope


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









more,more,more of this


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Andrew McDermott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew McDermott* »_
more,more,more of this


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*









http://www.restolooker.nl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 10:14 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 10:13 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









GEETi what do you know about this beetle is it some sortaa military issue or something?
any pics of the wheels on this bus?







[/


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 2:21 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








GEETi what do you know about this beetle is it some sortaa military issue or something?  Nothing other than it's tan with a shovel on the side







Nothing special other than cool. 
any pics of the wheels on this bus?








 Nope. The other thread I _ganked_ it from...others were asking the same......


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

those wheels make it look like something outa dub city


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

from the Bugout show on Sunday


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*mine*

an almost current pic of my hoodride:









it actually looks lower in person.


_Modified by rustslanga at 9:26 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









wow, gorgeous. that thing is just perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (KyleCrish)*

My bug currently


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never seen a hooded out 914. Any info on this car? Info on how he got it so lowwww?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
lol my other 67 interior lol










Is the shell casing the lighter? It shoud be... And how did you do that to shifter & knob?!? Awesome.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

^That shifter is an original Hurst copper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_^That shifter is an original Hurst copper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

survey says....good answer good answer! lol
it's a rusted a$$ hurst copper shifter i found on a car that also had a set of wide five ansen sprints!!! that car was the shiznit back in the day. 








i sanded the heavy heavy rust off of the shaft and it came out like that. not much copper showing anymore but it's there in some places.
before the sanding...








with the gernade shift knob...








and the 50 cal hull is just my ash trey knob.


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 11:41 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

[ Butthead voice]
If I had a shifter that cool, I'd drive with the doors off.
[ /Butthead voice]


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

that shifter is amazing.
the short shifter I have sucks nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

not *quite* slammed....but its pretty durn low compared to my mk.IV jetta...this is my 73 super beetle....raked, more than slammed....








im really diggin the army themed beetle, btw. awesome job with that. 


_Modified by cactu4r at 8:46 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (cactu4r)*

here


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*



sled said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

I took at the Applewood car meet


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_here

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_here


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That Dub is one of the nice ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That Dub is one of the nice ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

too bad the owner isn't lmao!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









that is one sick bay!!! viva la fatchicks!


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_here










how do you get a beetle this low? can it be done for really cheap?


----------



## ny_vdub (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Can somebody please explain to the n00b how the hell this works? Is there new axles, new suspension, new *everything* to get these things down and in like that? Are you rollin out fenders? That stuff is bonkers.

_Modified by ny_vdub at 11:37 PM 7-12-2007_


_Modified by ny_vdub at 11:37 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

the sickest bay ive ever seen...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (ny_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_vdub* »_
Can somebody please explain to the n00b how the hell this works? Is there new axles, new suspension, new *everything* to get these things down and in like that? Are you rollin out fenders? That stuff is bonkers.

what a dweeb. 
its a narrowed beam with dropped splindles and the back is just 3 or so clicks with more then likely notched springplates.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_
what a dweeb. 
its a narrowed beam with dropped splindles and the back is just 3 or so clicks with more then likely notched springplates.

why does he have to be a dweeb? maybe he is a "newb" but that doesnt mean you have to be an ass ... you must be a water cooled Vdubber


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
why does he have to be a dweeb? maybe he is a "newb" but that doesnt mean you have to be an ass ... you must be a water cooled Vdubber

hah...it wasnt meant in a harsh way...it was only a synonym remark to his own "noob" comment. 
and yes i have a watercooled...but i also have a few aircooled...
























you shouldnt be so quick to call people asses when your not being so nice yourself!


----------



## ShotnLA (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm so pissed I found this thread last night (and yes I did go through all 50 pages). . . not only have I lost hours of my life . . .I think I've fallen in love.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
you must be a water cooled Vdubber

Hey hey hey hey.....Don't be so quick to categorize








I am a watercooler too, but I've also owned a few aircooled. I posted in this thread way back in page 26 or something.... This thread will always be in my watched topics.
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread more than any other on the vortex. (besides maybe dope shiz)








Here's a pic of my last aircooled right before I sold her....







Next goal is a RHD splitty (when I move across the ocean)


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_the sickest bay ive ever seen...








[/QUOTE]














OMG.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_
hah...it wasnt meant in a harsh way...it was only a synonym remark to his own "noob" comment. 
and yes i have a watercooled...but i also have a few aircooled...









[URL]http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h81/RattySquare/RattySquare.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h81/RattySquare/041107_18371.jpg
you shouldnt be so quick to call people asses when your not being so nice yourself!









sorry its my expereince that alot of H2O guys tend to be harsh{ie. if you dont ride like they do or build like they do then your not "cool"}. AC guys seem to be more laid back.


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_sorry its my expereince that alot of H2O guys tend to be harsh{ie. if you dont ride like they do or build like they do then your not "cool"}. AC guys seem to be more laid back.

its all butta. i agree with you 100% H2O guys *can* be *******s. i started with american muscle and made my way around to quite a few aircooleds though before the "reliable" water pumper. 
the heart is in the glovebox of my squareback though...


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

hes not a dweeb or whatever.
and your answer was more stupid than his question.

you need more than just a narrowed beam and three clicks down to be that low and actually drive it.
and no its not cheap to get a bug that low.
hey discolored...you sayin im not nice







?


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: (sled)*

how about removing the suspension all together?








they have bump stops or something to ride on right?

_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_
you need more than just a narrowed beam and three clicks down to be that low and actually drive it.
and no its not cheap to get a bug that low.
?


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_hes not a dweeb or whatever.
and your answer was more stupid than his question.

you need more than just a narrowed beam and three clicks down to be that low and actually drive it.
and no its not cheap to get a bug that low.
hey discolored...you sayin im not nice







?

how was my answer more stupid then his question? i never said that his question was stupid in the first place i was just making a joking comment. 
and what more do you need then a narrowed beam and a few clicks out back? thats all that mine is...removed the bumpstops and shocks in the front of course and i drive that thing daily. do you need some of those ****ty spring plate extensions? isnt it you that makes those...one of the biggest wastes of money i have ever spent. 
why is it that every thread i see you post in you are doing it from high atop your horse?


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*mine*









had to post a new picon this thread. there's more pix on my thread.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: mine (rustslanga)*

thats sweet what year?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: mine (trutribunal2g)*

looks like a 68


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: mine (trutribunal2g)*

yes it's a 68. i wouldn't know the difference from an early 60's if it wasn't for the wheels.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: mine (rustslanga)*


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: mine (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_yes it's a 68. i wouldn't know the difference from an early 60's if it wasn't for the wheels.


and the bullet turn signals


----------



## likevroom (Dec 28, 2006)

my ride








i need smaller tires for the front, it rubs a bit to much. and the ass needs to be lowered 2 more notches i say. any recomendations for tire sizes?


_Modified by likevroom at 5:18 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

no i dont make those extensions...thats oldlight.
to go super low and have the car be dependable, you need a trans lift and extended spring plates. also depending on how low, you will need to cut your headlight buckets. 
im not on top of any horses. just wanted to make sure this fella doesnt get the wrong idea about lowering.
you can lower a type one easily and very cheaply if you only want to go two splines...much more than that and either you will be causing components to fail or you will need to do a trans lift.
we are not talking about a type three..he asked about a bug.
to get a type three that low you need to run a type one beam and get short axles for the back. not that cheap either.
oh and we're not talking about going as low as your square, we're talking about going as low as my bug or that orange bug from 'down under' you cannot get a bug that low and actually drive it without quite a bit of work and some money.
chill out ratty








$.02


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*

ok ok...lets just be friends sled


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (likevroom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *likevroom* »_my ride








i need smaller tires for the front, it rubs a bit to much. and the ass needs to be lowered 2 more notches i say. any recomendations for tire sizes?

_Modified by likevroom at 5:18 PM 7-16-2007_

this is a great ride it just need alittle lower in the rear as stated.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: mine (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









that's fresh.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
sorry its my expereince that alot of H2O guys tend to be harsh{ie. if you dont ride like they do or build like they do then your not "cool"}. AC guys seem to be more laid back.

I'm into watercooled stuff, and we're not all *******s. 
I agree that the aircooled guys seem more laidback though, and the cars are just incredible. One day I WILL own a slammed bus!


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
I'm into watercooled stuff, and we're not all *******s. 
I agree that the aircooled guys seem more laidback though, and the cars are just incredible. One day I WILL own a slammed bus!

i agree check out the other cars in my sig.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (addictheadvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addictheadvw* »_

















very sick fat chick fasty! the sprintstars look sweet!


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 8:28 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

thanks


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (addictheadvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addictheadvw* »_

















what wheels are those?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

sprintstars i think???


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_sprintstars i think???


yeah.


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

it took me 2 days at work to look through this damn thread....
and boy was it worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to get some pics of my 68 squareback up.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_
hey discolored...you sayin im not nice







?

you're not. it's part of your charm








i haven't left my driveway yet in my 67 and i've bottomed out 6 times already.







i don't see how you do it man. i guess bags help. i've gotta get some 145/65's for the front, i'm running 145's now and they're too tall to turn. they rub the inside quarter. 
sled might seem like a dick but he does know his sh!te so i would listen so that you don't have to go through the learning curve like i have.


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 1:50 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

would sprint stars fit ona 70 square?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Yes. there are 4 and 5 lug sprint stars. 5s are big money, a nice set of 4s isn't too cheap, but way less than the 5s.
70 square will need 4s.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

white sprint stars on my 72


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Yes. there are 4 and 5 lug sprint stars. 5s are big money, a nice set of 4s isn't too cheap, but way less than the 5s.
70 square will need 4s.

cool thanx
anyone have pics of them on their bus?


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

4 lug sprints are ****.

in fact all 4 lug wheels are.
best aftermarket wheels are 5 lug cosmics..


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*

wow, you are a dick.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_4 lug sprints are ****.

in fact all 4 lug wheels are.


air shocks are gay.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

e-fighting , also lame , back to some dope ass aircooleds


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

word.^^^


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

My '68.


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

mine 








my buddy jasons (he just traded it away though)
















my friends 57 panel









i love 1.billy T hes so great!!!


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_









I-5 N in Mount Vernon?!? Rolling Down the freeway that low, with no glass-







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

did anyone notice that all the cars on this page are from washington


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*

everything cool is in western US


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_mine 











What air bag set up are you running, i am in the market myself right now.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_everything cool is in western US




































 
.
smooth roads out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: (VWfix)*

WA has plenty of sick stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sled your car is amazing.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_ 
.
smooth roads out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


eh.. smoother... maybe.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*

yea skid plates are issued with you license here in western PA


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_yea skid plates are issued with you license here in western PA

I did the skidplate thing, caused more problems for me. So i took it off.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*

what kinda problems?


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (sjberg40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjberg40* »_My '68.










Damn, I want one of those. Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

9 oil pans, 8 oil pumps. a full set of motor mounts, and a chunk out of my tranny.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
9 oil pans, 8 oil pumps. a full set of motor mounts, and a chunk out of my tranny.

And on the 10th day of Christmas?







That's a painful list!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

yes it was..


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (6T1)*

this is my buddys 58 . 








Beam built by Slowlow


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
Damn, I want one of those. Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahem honey...get it right...you want one like mine








though....I do http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Steve's and am looking forward to seeing it at WW...I just wish my square could come up north too.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Not the best shot...but the current folks occupying the garage:


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

gotta have more pics of that square dieselgrl


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bamabugs* »_gotta have more pics of that square dieselgrl

they are coming....
Shawn aka The Shiznitz aka my best friend is going to do a little photo shoot of her...
but here is one to tide you over
















ps..she sits lower in the front...put some smaller series tires on her








and she has a few new things to her such as eye lids......rag top that fits smoother










_Modified by dieselgirl at 5:33 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
9 oil pans, 8 oil pumps. a full set of motor mounts, and a chunk out of my tranny.

isnt that all the stuff a skid plate is supposed to protect?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

Here is both! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

im supprised that square doesnt lay lower, being that its bagged.
clean though
-Vwfix....i build mine from scratch, so you cant really buy it. but im using slam specialties re-6 bags and SMC 3/8 valves.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

normally yes. but when you get to a certain height and you have a vr the skidplate sits closer to the oil pan than if you had a 2.0.. so with the certain height and the pan closer to the plate. You have less give when you start hitting stuff, then you start losing the shape of the skidplate.. When this happens the plate starts to rest on the front corner of the pan and there becomes the problem because everytime you smack the plate on something, its hittin the pan on a edge which is where it is weakest.
Sorry I rambled.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*

Its ok man , that ramble is the reason why i have always thought you were the man


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_im supprised that square doesnt lay lower, being that its bagged.
clean though


I have some pretty beefy tires on the back that limit how low she goes and the front was just switched to smaller tires so she sits lower than in the shot w/ Steve's square. 
Drop spindles are on my list of to do's right now that will give me another 2.5 inches of drop which will lay the front beam on the ground (she is already only 1 inch off the ground w/ the bags fully deflated.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Scott.. Do you need my number?


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*

jake, the car look great. i saw the pics from the seattle vintage weekend. any chance you are coming to the great canadian in vancouver?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Scott.. Do you need my number?

haha yeah ,esp if youre headed east this year


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

UH gimmie some mo!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:18 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_
haha yeah ,esp if youre headed east this year 

I'm trying to see what I can do.


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (6T1)*

I absolutely love Erik's 66'.
Air, Fuchs, 2 Bench seats, W-Decklid
(that I hate him for) and its painted
an early color....ass.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

not slammed but sexy imho


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTI017)*

Nice ^^^^^^^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

its the first that i saw with rs rims!
but looks great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (raul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raul* »_its the first that i saw with rs rims!
but looks great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

technically they are RGs but extremely similar to RSs... these came off a 1993 Audi 100. I had longer studs from a 90's 911 tack/welded into the hubs to accommodate the higher offset http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)

here is mine.....


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_










I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif John's square. 
My squareback came from his yard















chilling infront The DDB:


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

back on topic:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

...............geeeeet ouuuuuuut...................


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc0bCgCyOrE hehe!


_Modified by GEETi at 9:04 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## gnutt (Apr 10, 2003)

My friends 67 with my son washing it.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (gnutt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnutt* »_









Now that is one super sick bug. Ah I am drooling!!!


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*









what year is this? nice hoodride


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

im pretty sure its a 66 or a 67 its lookEVO's car


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

I love the lite blue Bug I hear it is airbagged now


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










thats a beaut whos is it?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
thats a beaut whos is it?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...18905


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my piece. not slammed, but lowered.


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

good lookin square


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

i dig the two tone


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (dubifyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubifyd* »_here is mine.....









Awesome!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zig0zag (Sep 5, 2004)

This guy brought this thing at our last GTG on Thursday. Has boards as backseats. Pretty slammed to


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (zig0zag)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (zig0zag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zig0zag* »_This guy brought this thing at our last GTG on Thursday. Has boards as backseats. Pretty slammed to


















thats sams car... i was trying to buy it a while back


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Here is mine next to my '06 Passat (restolooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *restolooker* »_I realy like the Aussie Trim......great option!
(I have a NOS one myself.....







)









_Modified by restolooker at 11:30 AM 1-23-2007_

Any details on the wheel/tire/suspension combo on this car? I love the stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








what year is this? nice hoodride


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_im pretty sure its a 66 or a 67 its lookEVO's car 

I'm shooting for 67, wouldn't a 66 have 5 lugs?


_Modified by GLdubber at 11:03 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

67's were 5 lugs, also.


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

Here some pictures of some slammed pannels made on the Aircooled Cruise Night at Zevenhuizen Holland
























More pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i dig the two tone


_Quote, originally posted by *Bamabugs* »_good lookin square

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVeganZombie* »_67's were 5 lugs, also.

i also think the car is on a later pan.


----------



## burns when i pete (Aug 10, 2007)

this thread makes my pants tight!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*









sorry for the shizzy camera phone shot.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









anymore pics of this? it's real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









That is gorgeous


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
anymore pics of this? it's real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



































_Modified by GEETi at 9:35 PM 8-11-2007_


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

year !!!



































_Modified by Wooddy at 2:16 AM 8-12-2007_


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










okay, thats slammed. anyone know what those rims are or where i can get a set?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_
okay, thats slammed. anyone know what those rims are or where i can get a set?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...34201


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

you know youve got money to burn when you can afford a 5th rim to cover the spare...i'd do good just to buy 4 rims...


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

if anyone knows the model of these rims I would greatly appreciate some insight.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DemoFly)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

























_tires 165 40 17 in the front an int the back 205 40 17 _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZq75NdZ0qA


_Modified by GEETi at 9:28 PM 8-15-2007_


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

are there kits to get side view mirrors like that? if so, what kind of work is involved?


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









DO WANT!


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

1








2








3


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_are there kits to get side view mirrors like that? if so, what kind of work is involved?

Albert Swanecks (Vintage accessory mirror, can be pricey Samba Classifieds Search I think someone is reproducing them now.....
Installation? I think trimming off the tip of the front side trim and bolting thru the existing trim hole.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









my new background.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## elgan m (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Slammed Air-Cooleds*

Heres some pics of my dad's bug...
























dad's friend in bug.










_Modified by elgan m at 1:09 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Slammed Air-Cooleds (elgan m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elgan m* »_Heres some pics of my dad's bug...


















Nice glide to this one!!
What are the specs 
Rear tire size?
Is the rear dropped at all?
Front tire size
Front susp. combo?
Nice stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Chicago TREFFEN '07 (yes a Watercooled show)









*1st Place Aircooled* & *Best In Show* & *Oldest Ride*


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (VoodooKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VoodooKing* »_Chicago TREFFEN '07 (yes a Watercooled show)









*1st Place Aircooled* & *Best In Show* & *Oldest Ride*









damn cory...i have always loved your bug but it looks soooo good with the wides and radars!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Voodoo
&


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

crappy pics but they're new


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*



-DOOMED[IMG said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v317/a2gti16v/slammedacs/badbaja3.jpg[/IMG]


any mre shots of this one, or info on where still sells the "baja f-glass kit"?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I will never stop enjoying this thread.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Klutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klutch* »_
any mre shots of this one, or info on where still sells the "baja f-glass kit"?

*2X !!!!!*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (the12for12)*

that baja is sick! is that the same one that had the red sides and whitewalls a few years back?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

You are just going to post that everywhere aren't you?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_You are just going to post that everywhere aren't you?









LOL nope just here and that other spot








I didnt even post it in the PNW forum, that is how much I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif y'all.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
LOL nope just here and that other spot








I didnt even post it in the PNW forum, that is how much I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif y'all.

Well, I'll speak for the group and say we are honored.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_I didnt even post it in the PNW forum, that is how much I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif y'all.

I see how it is.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_








-scooby

anymore pics of the army styled bug in there? i love that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Curt_mk2 at 7:44 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_anymore pics of the army styled bug in there? i love that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I wouldn't mind seeing more pictures too.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

i will never get tired of seeing that sweet ass SB


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









the wheel/tire combo is fking hot


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









sorry if this is old news KCW does it again ... congrats howard i would know that "hump" anywhere when are you gonna bring it up so i can see it?









DEATH!!!!!



_Modified by trutribunal2g at 1:22 AM 8-25-2007_


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
sorry if this is old news KCW does it again ... congrats howard i would know that "hump" anywhere when are you gonna bring it up so i can see it?









DEATH!!!!!
_Modified by trutribunal2g at 1:22 AM 8-25-2007_

not for me, i wouldn't fit in it


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (sled)*

hey sled you got anymore shots of the drug smuggler......


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

is that an optical illusion or is that thing seriously on the drum???i feel like i know the answer already but it looks like its rolling on it...but







im to tired for this.......This thread rocks!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bamabugs* »_i will never get tired of seeing that sweet ass SB

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

Shameless plug-


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
thank you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


















must be several hours in polishing all that chrome...best looking SB yet


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bamabugs* »_
must be several hours in polishing all that chrome...best looking SB yet

I am getting pretty quick at it these days....Just finished polishing it, about 2 hours give or take with a few breaks for some food and beers and socializing








and again...thank you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I love my baby.


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









soooo hot! i love this color!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (euro GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro GTX* »_
soooo hot! i love this color!

X2 that thing is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*




































_Modified by dieselgirl at 9:31 AM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

teasing huh ..... i got a 6something coming my way soon i cant wait to get going on it


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

ohhhhh that's sick!


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

My work in progress...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

I saw this on my vacation.



















































_Modified by stup1d at 8:46 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

^^ i love it^^ dull blue paint and all


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

Yeah, that's sweet. 










































_Modified by Phunkshon at 5:58 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

OMFGawesome.









And those panels in the post above http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

that's a sick chop! must've chopped the body not the roof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*

yeah, windows look full size. So sick. I want.


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*









this is super sick ....its mine restored and slammed


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

CHECK THIS OUT! IT"S GOING TO BE FUN!!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Fuzz VW)*


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










way hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










i took that pic! sweet!

another one of it



















_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 4:53 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

discoloredcurrency: cool photos!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



















































_Modified by Phunkshon at 12:01 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_discoloredcurrency: cool photos!









thanks! hey call Corey that fatchick fasty is lower than the nasty fasty was! the only pics i have....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

totally sick stuff in here!!!!
Lovin it!!!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

perfect!


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

hell the new owner of the Nasty Fasty spray bombed it flat black with a white top yuck yuck cough cough and put chromies on its . it dont even look right anymore and its for sale again.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...95880


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









DO you know the story about this picture. Seems Kinda funny.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*




















_Modified by vwaudichris at 9:05 AM 9-1-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









anyone know more about this? more pics?


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*

those are great pictures gonna frame them hang in my shop..


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

BLICKITY BLAOW!









-scooby


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









The bus looks cool, but that door looks ****in AWFUL! I sawa it a few times but I revisited the thread and noticed the welds on it. Get that thing square away, and you'll have a great bus!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

fantastic thread. im sad to say that i have been a texer since the early days and i just found out about it.*embarrassed* picking up a 65 beetle this week if everything goes well with a missing title.







what is this logo all about? german army? seen it a bunch but was wondering.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_









Yay, it's on public roads!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

If the Po-Po don't catch me for this....


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

Thanks!
Here's a couple more, including a B&W...
























Have the full res versions if needed...


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

















It's the "fell off a cliff" barndoor, btw.








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=2424


_Modified by GEETi at 10:26 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## therustyglove (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my ride i have been working on fer awhile now, still coming along but this is what i have so far.


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (therustyglove)*

i thought this was for slammed volkswagens?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*

it appears that its now a lowered volkswagen thread


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

fine i'll whore more pics of my car then....


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*

That 23 window barndoor on the Der Steiner Rads' is the cats ass!!!!!!

I'd LOVE to have that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudichris* »_That 23 window barndoor on the Der Steiner Rads' is the cats ass!!!!!!

I'd LOVE to have that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


homie those arent real DSR's

theyre repop RDW's
there is a set of DSR's for sale right now for $3700 ... big baller ****


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*new pic*

new pic in the ghetto of chi-town


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (BEANS)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
















did she sell on ebay BEANS?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Nope. To many lowballers. Still in my possesion


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*

great i still have a chance. i shopuold know about my new job by the end of this week. i should be able to save up enought to pay cash for it in a month or so


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

some of canada's finest...









































































































_Modified by lowlife_mike at 12:01 PM 9-9-2007_


_Modified by lowlife_mike at 12:03 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

these dont look slammed.
and the herbie just looks like someone **** all over it...


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (sled)*

the road to Marocco Herbie ..... i feel really old i was a little kid for those movies. once again Sled thinks hes god of vws everyone else drives a 4x4 unless your tearing a pan or a beam out from under it. so please start a sleds slammed to the earth thread


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

How is 








and








...not slammed?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_these dont look slammed.
and the herbie just looks like someone **** all over it...

OMG







You flamed the air-cooled forums, you basstart


















_Modified by l5gcw0b at 1:30 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

u asked for it


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bamabugs* »_the road to Marocco Herbie ..... i feel really old i was a little kid for those movies. once again Sled thinks hes god of vws everyone else drives a 4x4 unless your tearing a pan or a beam out from under it. so please start a sleds slammed to the earth thread










chill out big boy.
simply stated that the two bugs immediately above my post dont look slammed, do you think they do? id like to go into a thread for slammed vw's and see slammed vw's. i have no problem with cars that arent laying pan. VERY few are...nothin wrong with that. 
start a thread for your own rants...a picture thread doesnt need them.


_Modified by sled at 10:35 AM 9-12-2007_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_u asked for it










ah man...why did you have to go and do that








I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

let me try to make it up
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=500249
















































-scooby


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

ok you are now forgiven http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









hmmmm that one right there....nummers.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

cool, sled


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









i havent been over to KCWs web site looks like the barn door is up and rollin. looks pretty good for falling off a cliff. i hear its for sale


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

















Oops, Trabant.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: your mom*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










too bad the guy made dropped bumpers...looks kinda tacky and he should have just lowered it more.

kinda nice color combo though


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_
looks kinda tacky and he should have just lowered it more.










Hater?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*









from a local classic car meet


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_








Hater? 



no, just saying that instead of faking it, he should lower it more.
and it looks odd to have the bumper brackets show so much, and have the lower valance show...gives the bus a droopy face


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*

I promise if he were hating there would have been no positive comment made. He said nice paint combo, for him that was nice. lol.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

here's mine...


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










wow! that's sick! now that's camber!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Yeah, it's sweet.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Why is it that the busses don't camber out as extreme as the bugs do? I thought the early ones were all swing.







Speaking of camber, that can't be good for the bearings can it? I'm thinking about doing one spline. Will the bearings and trans still be ok?


_Modified by Bariman82 at 1:41 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Here are some of my pictures which I made on Das Drag Day #5 at the Bitburg motorpark:
























And offcourse some action pictures:
























More than 170 pictures on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_Why is it that the busses don't camber out as extreme as the bugs do? I thought the early ones were all swing.







Speaking of camber, that can't be good for the bearings can it? I'm thinking about doing one spline. Will the bearings and trans still be ok?

_Modified by Bariman82 at 1:41 PM 9-24-2007_

most all lowered buses have either a straight axle kit (no reduction boxes) or an IRS kit. both options lower the bus 3-4 inches right from the start...from there you can lower them one or two splines to get them super low. even at two splines there isnt as much camber as hammered bugs have at three splines. also most are running smaller tires because a SAK and IRS have higher gearing.
at one spline you will have no issues with bearing and axle wear.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Yeah, it's sweet.









mmm...perdy


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (cactu4r)*

yeah franz's car in the background is pretty! lol jk


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









hate to say it....but the red steels looked way better.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (hoodride)*

agreed!


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

gtg lastnight took some pics. some good some not.
















































more here
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v73/ReneR/cruise92407/


_Modified by 6T1 at 9:29 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

-scooby


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*

^ now that's a different roof rack accessory.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

^^I just don't see why he finds it cool to run without front brakes


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*









what wheels are these?


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_^^I just don't see why he finds it cool to run without front brakes









You can't run front brakes when you use spindle mounted wheels. Not sure about other states, but according to California's vehicle safety code, a minimum of TWO wheels are required to have brakes mounted. There are no provisions for exactly which two wheels are to have brakes mounted. So no front brakes are perfectly legal (and safe according to the State of California) so long as the rear wheels have brakes.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

i would also like to know what those wheels are!


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Raders.


_Modified by Bariman82 at 7:03 AM 9-30-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

mmm... I gotta get a red beetle one day
recent pic of my 65










_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 5:15 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

^ Nice car.
What's the story with the pre-65 door?


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

was in an accident 20 years ago...and they used whatever they had I guess
long before I bought it...but I have a 65 door to swap it out
just gotta sand it down and paint it 
friend's 66










_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 3:46 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

I like the look of the big window doors on an older bug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

He was talking about the 65 with the small window doors on it. The 66 below it came with large doors.










_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 8:02 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## PbRGUY (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres a pic of my 56...shes for sale if anyones interested


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (PbRGUY)*

how much? email me -
[email protected]


----------



## Spools at 3 (Jun 10, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_








hate to say it....but the red steels looked way better.

yep,.. thats why I just sold the Raders to put back on the stock wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: whoops,.. my roommate must have used my computer and is still signed in as his screen name










_Modified by Spools at 3 at 8:44 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looking at some of these makes me feel sad, that mine will look like a SUV with 18inch twists


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

^I usually hate stuff like that, but I actually think that's kind of cool looking.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

I found a 73 squareback in the woods that was converted to "el camino" status. 2 seats then welded back window with a bed. It would look pretty cool dumped, other than the fact that it had a tree growing up through the floor board


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

"how much? email me -"
I saw it on craigslist about 2 weeks ago, and the price THEN was 15k.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









omg ruined much?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

more of the red one.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_more of the red one. 

















You can tell it's low, 'cuz [email protected] (guy on left) is only 5'8" tall!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_
omg ruined much?























No way, it's still good. Put a hot tub in the back.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

Yeah, I'd rather see it without its ass chopped off too. I only posted it because it was slammed.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
















You can tell it's low, 'cuz [email protected] (guy on left) is only 5'8" tall!









does Franz have to be involved with every sweet car?


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_








omg ruined much?























It's a P-shop. A Swedish squareback that was for sale with this exact picture (minus the pickup treatment) a couple of years ago...! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_ 









more pics please!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_
It's a P-shop. A Swedish squareback that was for sale with this exact picture (minus the pickup treatment) a couple of years ago...! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah it's true. i can see the mistakes in it.


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
does Franz have to be involved with every sweet car?

It sure seems like it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 2:16 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

what wheels are those????!!!
looks ssooooooo sick!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (MarcW)*

Pacers.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

good answer! survey says....
DING!


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

those wheels are a pain in the ass, you have to run a 12 inch beam to make them tuck at all. that guy must get some wicked fender brakes.


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*

they look ssooooooo good though!!!! makes me want a beetle!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (MarcW)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










I like the stance on that green one behind it with the 66/67 wheels. Any info? More pics?
Edit: Page 60 own3d!!1


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









MORE PICS!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crew* »_
MORE PICS!!


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*









Any other pictures of the gold wizard roadster looking one in the background?


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Mister 4 (Feb 20, 2000)




----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mister 4)*

^^ That car will never be that low again.. the owner is a pansy.


----------



## wishone (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mister 4)*








thats nice!!!


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (wishone)*

yes more of this !!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GLdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLdubber* »_
Any other pictures of the gold wizard roadster looking one in the background?

































(This car needs to be dropped on painted to match steelies, chrome caps & trim rings w/ wide whites............then = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks GEE, never seen anything like that, pretty sick but yeah, needs some finishing!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

A guy I work with getting out of my car...6'4" 360lbs!


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

I like the rims...
which are those ???


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wooddy)*

which car? death has salt flats and my car has empi 5 spokes.


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

the rusty bitch







i mean...
so black painted empi 5 spokes...
like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










There isn't a thing about this car I'm not in love with.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wooddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wooddy* »_the rusty bitch







i mean...
so black painted empi 5 spokes...
like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. there are many "stock" color options with empi's. here are some pics from last night.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










That dash is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but those wheels must go!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*









Someone *(besides ME!) *needs to P-Chop this thing RIGHT.


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

Could probably use some window scapers and side glass too !!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

From last night


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## likethatyall (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









That's really nice, but the case on the back has gotta go. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (likethatyall)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

More of this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NO_RICE 337 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (likethatyall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *likethatyall* »_
That's really nice, but the case on the back has gotta go. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Have to say the case makes it look kind of cool. Car looks amazing though.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (NO_RICE 337)*

I don't think it's the case he has a problem with, I think it's the swastika! lol.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_I don't think it's the case he has a problem with, I think it's the swastika! lol.

yeah, x2


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

^^I love your car. I remember seeing the interior a while back, would you mind posting pictures of it? I've been thinking about doing the mexican blanket thing, but making it so it's actually the upholstery, not just draped over, ya know?


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

The car is nicely done, but x3 on the case, at least the badge.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

sure I'm a pic whore, it's what I do. lol 
some cruising pics from this weekend. More to come...


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the interior shots. How hard was it to get everything to sit right?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

It wasn't, just like anything it's prep time that is most important. My bottoms slide though from getting in and out so I went to walmart and got those bedsheet suspenders and clamped them around the bottom of the seat and they work perfectly. 
ok, my friend sent me this pic from this weekend. I'll call it PERSPECTIVE!








bumper sticker for laughes










_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 4:07 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Thanks for the info. I'm done thread jacking now.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

http://s27.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









now I know what love is


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_http://s27.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
hahahahahahhahahahahahahah
ok, bye


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Me_And_My_61)*

From way back on page 41...

_Quote, originally posted by *Me_And_My_61* »_










I'm looking for that website that lets you make a vector graphic like this of Bugs, Type 3s, and buses. It was a configurator that let you put on whatever parts you wanted. I visited it a long time ago, and had tons of fun, but forget it now. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (qkslvr)*

http://www.volkswarenhaus.de/bugselecta.htm


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Wooddy)*

Excellent. Thanks a lot.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (qkslvr)*


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (qkslvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qkslvr* »_I'm looking for that website that lets you make a vector graphic like this of Bugs, Type 3s, and buses. It was a configurator that let you put on whatever parts you wanted. I visited it a long time ago, and had tons of fun, but forget it now. Can anyone help me?

Type 3's...... http://beta.truegarage.com/t3d/selecta.asp
Buses.... http://www.busselecta.com/bus/
There's a Porsche selecta but it seems like the site is down, here's the link anyway...
http://www.retromotorcompany.co.uk/selecta/ps.htm


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (GLdubber)*









Where do I get the wider steelies for the back?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_









Nice site....even with this on the front page!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Nice site....even with this on the front page!










ha! I was shocked when I saw that! he posted it up on my first day there, it's nice feeling loved


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*

























-scooby


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Nice site....even with this on the front page!









Any more images of this Bug? Especially from the drivers side.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


























http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/275764.htm


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_
Any more images of this Bug? Especially from the drivers side.

you like the mirror or something? here ya go.....
































it's a Albert mirror from a BMW motorcycle. Search Albert Mirror on Ebay, you should find one. A guy in Cyprus is selling them for $50 or so. All you have to do is drill a hole through the finder and bolt it on. It's way cheaper than an Albert Swan.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
you like the mirror or something? here ya go.....
it's a Albert mirror from a BMW motorcycle. Search Albert Mirror on Ebay, you should find one. A guy in Cyprus is selling them for $50 or so. All you have to do is drill a hole through the finder and bolt it on. It's way cheaper than an Albert Swan.

You're my personal hero for this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I found some but they where $200, so I went out and bought some different mirrors that I didn't want but could at least afford. Guess those will be going back before they even get here







.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

























http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/275764.htm

Anyone have any more info on this sweet square? I saw it a long time ago and had to pick up my jaw! Its sick!


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

just put the body on my pan today for a little test fit!!


















_Modified by far4ngnwolfie at 4:20 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

holy crap that's narrow!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_just put the body on my pan today for a little test fit!!

















_Modified by far4ngnwolfie at **** PM 10-28-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(...and a For Sale sign just went on a local Squareback that's been sitting for years.....I wonder if fate is trying to tell me something????














) Hmmmmm?


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

From the weekend here in LA, as in Louisiana, not L.A.








Yes, the steering box here did get some yellow paint on it if you're wondering.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jade Wombat)*

sweet pics! man, I've got to notch those spring plates!


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Just got my Ghia running this weekend and went aroung the neighborhood a few times - new engine and tranny and completely rebuilt rear suspension.
Can't go much lower with the exhaust as it is - maybe only 2.5" clearance as is.


----------



## Miyagisan (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_



What wheels are these? HOT


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Miyagisan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miyagisan* »_
What wheels are these? HOT
















astro supremes son! thats yaril's square.


----------



## Miyagisan (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

Thanks! I thought they were but didn't want to *ass*ume.
I desperately want a type 3


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Miyagisan)*

yaril is the sh!te...he's up there with franz


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_yaril is the sh!te...he's up there with franz



hahaha...


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*

one of the few cars i can actually say is cooler than yours sled.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_one of the few cars i can actually say is cooler than yours sled.










man there are tons cooler than mine.
but just wait till my bus is on the road


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*

sweet. nah man your car is tits!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









i like this a lot. i think it's the new style wheels that does it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








anyone know more about this? more pics?

Dont no more about it but its pretty dope


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

























notched spring plates coming soon.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Not slammed, but lowered. My 75 beetle.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















































And a big WTF for this thing. dont even know whats going on here...





























-scooby


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Sorry about the size:


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_
And a big WTF for this thing. dont even know whats going on here...





























-scooby

57 Chevy rear end and reverse flip up and spin around lambo doors???
Needless to say.. well.. I needent say it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
57 Chevy rear end and reverse flip up and spin around lambo doors???
Needless to say.. well.. I needent say it.


It's even worse than it appears...that's not a lambo door, it's a third fin on the roof.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVeganZombie* »_

It's even worse than it appears...that's not a lambo door, it's a third fin on the roof.









a single tear just rolled down my left cheek.


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_
a single tear just rolled down my left cheek.

x2.


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

more of the Woody ???


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Wooddy)*


















 owner profile @thesamba


_Modified by GEETi at 9:25 AM 11-10-2007_


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

My bucket


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my 64 with a 5" narrowed beam


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (comet329)*









OOPS not slammed... it could run over some of these beetles though


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jeepr21)*

wtf? why did you shave everything and make the front clip one piece? and a panel bug?







nice rims though.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_wtf? why did you shave everything and make the front clip one piece? and a panel bug?







nice rims though.

i didn't do that.... its my work in progress (see sandstormer build thread)... its going to have door handles don't worry... i haven't bought them yet... the rims are Carroll Shelby originals... very $$$$ and very sweet looking!


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (comet329)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comet329* »_









Hahaha nice log! 
From my beam install...


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

nice! lets hope no purists see this


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (comet329)*

wow that looks dangerous!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Edited to remove blatant repost!!! sorry



























_Modified by Phunkshon at 10:53 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Big D'OH Phunkshon, See pg 61! (Repeat)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



















_Modified by Phunkshon at 7:16 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









more pics of this please!!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*








[/
HUH????


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Couple pics of my 72 Squareback.. it's low but not "slammed"....yet


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Jeepr21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeepr21* »_
more pics of this please!!!!

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...rt=60
big pix....scroll down


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_







[/
HUH????
















Is that the latest KCW project??


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









You know, I'm not the biggest fan of bay windows to begin with, but man, that poor bus...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










That thing has even better patina than mine!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

discoloredcurrency, that is effin' sweet.


















































If I ever repost anything PM me and I'll remove it. I lose track of the thread sometimes.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_........
If I ever repost anything PM me and I'll remove it. I lose track of the thread sometimes.









Don't worry, Phunkshon, most are worth seeing again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(Remember, the first thing to go is the memory, _old man _.





















)


_Modified by GEETi at 1:09 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## chevvw (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










I thought that chick had three arms at first


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (chevvw)*

my first air-cooled in 12 years......


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

Whats the story on this one.. it makes me happpy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (_pineapplegti_)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









this is how i hope mine will eventually look. 
except mine is orange, not yellow....
and a super, not a standard...
minus the roof rack....
and raders instead of my knock-off empi 5 spokes...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

never owned a page!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









what kinda bumper is that? that called a pressed one?


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

yes 
came on buses 'till mid 1958, although they were slightly different from mid '55 and down


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sled)*

_pineapplegti_: Sorry that's the only pic I saw


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

are they hard to find?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_are they hard to find?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...earch


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sled)*

would one fit on a 64?


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

63 ghia built in 5 weeks for bug jam 








my 68 squareback








a nice little line up


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









for more pics on this car check outhttp://www.allaroundrestos.com


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

no pressed bumpers will not fit on any buses later than mid 58. the valance holes are slightly different and anyone who knows buses will notice it right away. thats like grafting a split nose onto a baywindow bus...


----------



## Sweetlookin66 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (sled)*

And vice versa


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Sweetlookin66)*


























_Modified by Phunkshon at 2:50 PM 11-28-2007_


_Modified by Phunkshon at 2:58 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

check out this aussie with 17in fuchs


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Direct linked these from another forum:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

u got that sweet tire air pressure lowering kit.


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_u got that sweet tire air pressure lowering kit.


yea something like that...or they only hold air for about a day.


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (e10rice)*



e10rice said:


> 63 ghia built in 5 weeks for bug jam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

no trophy, but got one hell of a response. it was entered in ghia modified but got a lot of points taken off for no paint, (it's sealer) and incomplete interior.( no head liner, no carpet, og torn seats ) crap like that. it should have been in rat rod restored but we weren't really going for a trophy it was just to show off what kind of work we do.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (e10rice)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (vdubrat)*

more of this one ???















(the black/red one)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Wooddy)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


































































































thanx KCW


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

MY new wallpaper~!! 








Thats awesome!!! Who's?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*









Repeat? I forget, oh well.








(You can see my Barbie doll in the cooler







)


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I have the exact same green Coleman cooler!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (LostBoyScout)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_MY new wallpaper~!! 










what size wheels are those? they look bigger.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

They are stock 4 lug steel wheels, 15x4


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

GEETI where do you come up with all your pic finds? what sites do you goto?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

some key words typed into google & yahoo image search
plus aircooled sites samba, KCW,....
........plus a little bit of elfen magic


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 8:43 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









great, I just said holy **** outloud at work! lol. is that Yaril on the right?


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
great, I just said holy **** outloud at work! lol. is that Yaril on the right?

i was thinking the same thing. i think Yaril visited with the panscraper boys in spain at some point.


----------



## Sweetlookin66 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

Thats gotta be Yaril.


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_
i was thinking the same thing. i think Yaril visited with the panscraper boys in spain at some point.

hahaa it is yaril...he looks straight PIMPIN in those blue coveralls!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

Any bigger pics???????


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

so who is yaril? is he the john jones of another country or something? ive heard his name before
heres some ghia love



























_Modified by trutribunal2g at 10:22 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

no he's from the states. Miami. He had "gold digga" and that sweet green squareback with the red sliding ragtop. I've seen that guy he's with in that pic in a lot of pics from euro with some sick cars.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

i dont think i know what gold digga is but im pretty sutre i know the square.
as per post...








nasty sniff sniff...








couple singles


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

No that's kaz's square
Yaril's...









































gold digga...


























_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 7:46 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

that was the one i thought you were talking about. the one i posted was just a pic i found
per rules...


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

"who cares about the rules anyway, they're for mindless fools and child's play" NONPOINT lol jk


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Does anyone have any pictures of the Ducati Mechanica bus?


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wooddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wooddy* »_more of this one ???















(the black/red one)


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (vdubrat)*

nice...
are this 15x4 wheels around ????
has he a shorten beam ???








looks nice...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Wooddy)*

MY DAILY $.02
























is that Franz?


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_








is that Franz?

Yup. And thats a bitchin ride!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

definitly a bitchen ride


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Cabrio1.8T: No, sorry.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_









damn, I THOUGHT I was low


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
damn, I THOUGHT I was low

on air possibly?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
on air possibly?

Nope. That is how it sits all the time. I think the car is from Belgium. There used to be a video clip of him draggin the ish out of it in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*

beans how you been?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
Nope. That is how it sits all the time. I think the car is from Belgium. There used to be a video clip of him draggin the ish out of it in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXNt2dRj0UU
&










_Modified by GEETi at 3:11 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
Nope. That is how it sits all the time. I think the car is from Belgium. There used to be a video clip of him draggin the ish out of it in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

anyone know whats all done to it to get that low?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

looks like atleast a 6 inch narrowed beam. probably 2 1/2 drop spindles. 3 splines in the rear, notched spring plates and a 2 inch trany raise??? those are some nice roads they have there.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Pshhh ^^^


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattysquare* »_Pshhh ^^^ 










http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_









wow.... WOW


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GrassyAss


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

the blue 65 everyone is asking about is not always that low...if you notice it has a flat tire which causes the running board to lay. 
dont get me wrong it IS low, but its not that low. it has a believe a 7 inch beam with front wheel tubs. it has no trans lift and the tires popped from rubbing on the inner fender...a car at that height without a trans lift wont last 6 months.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_









Sleds handy work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









did yaril get a ghia? or is that someone elses?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Rattysquare)*

he's had that ghia for awhile now. last time i saw it was on hoodride in a storage building. i'm so jelous of the florida peeps! that pic with the gvp oval and the rest of the patina crew is sick. i wish i had so others in my area like that. it's been ages it seems since i've taken a pic of my car so i took some last night when i washed it. sum would say it's polishing a turd but screw them! lol


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*



discoloredcurrency said:


> i really dig this bug


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Thanks! it's been really good to me. I really like it too.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

any plans to sell??


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_any plans to sell??

You were supposed to buy my fat chick.... Too bad its sold now. Im looking for a new project. Type 2 that is going to be the same style as the beetle. Clean, low, on stockies, with huge whites. I also like the pastel colors....








Damn I miss my car










































_Modified by BEANS at 6:48 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*











































































_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
You were supposed to buy my fat chick.... Too bad its sold now. Im looking for a new project. Type 2 that is going to be the same style as the beetle. Clean, low, on stockies, with huge whites. I also like the pastel colors....








Damn I miss my car









































_Modified by BEANS at 6:48 PM 12-21-2007_

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...45643



_Modified by trutribunal2g at 4:29 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*




































_Modified by Phunkshon at 2:54 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

thats a sweet ass picture 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Yeah it is, does anyone have a hi res version?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

x2! That is truly poster worthy!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

prolly reposts but can we really get enough???


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

nope, not selling it for now. i've had some peeps really want it but i didn't want to hear a number cause i would have been riding home for the show with a buddy all pissed off because i would have to start over.
more pic whore goodness.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont know how to post pics so i guess my signature will have to do, although its without luggage rack and other accessories


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_i dont know how to post pics so i guess my signature will have to do, although its without luggage rack and other accessories









here you go


----------



## issues (Feb 12, 2005)

wow! i never thought i would reach the end of the thread. some very beautiful dubs in here. how hard is it to get oneself a single cab?
are they rare or hard to come by? 
which models are harder to find then others? there is a single or double cab (can't remember) sitting in my town, but guaranteed the guy won't sell it since he's also got a mk1 jetta. 
this thread makes me really wanna buy a bus and a beetle. 
sweet, 67's ownage!!!!


_Modified by issues at 9:26 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (issues)*

http://www.thesamba.com will answer all those questions most effectively.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

OG staggared EMPIs are dope...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...16863


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## 2bvwcrzy (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

These two are awesome!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (2bvwcrzy)*


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (issues)*

my car at the Hunnert Car Pile Up last year


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (VoodooKing)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VoodooKing)*

/\


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

A slammed '52. The picture is from '97 at a local meet


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## irtep (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (irtep)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (eiriksmil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiriksmil* »_A slammed '52. The picture is from '97 at a local meet

















ha! it's jacked up in the front. lol. cheater!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
ha! it's jacked up in the front. lol. cheater!

Is it? It's been 11 years so I don't remember, but I found a publication from '97 where this car was featured. I think these are the worst quality pictures I seen in a long time, but the car _is_ low.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (eiriksmil)*

it's an awesome car, I'm not trying to dis it. but the bumper is bent down that's why it looks low.


----------



## eyelashout (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

saw this last summer driving towards the beach


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (eyelashout)*

holy **** thats some serious rake.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re:*

i love purposefully forgetting about this thread, then comin back for the gangbang all over again. easily one of the best threads on this entire site. keep it coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## jeepsterUC (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*

off topic, can someone send, either post or p.m. me the picture of that diesel duallie dropped to the dround on the highway throwing sparks and towing a car?


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Thats a great Notch!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (atxtj)*









It _would_ be.








Site Link from 86westy: http://calcruiser.free.fr/vtuning.htm


_Modified by GEETi at 11:35 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*

A few of my favorites, probably reposts, but whatever


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Jade Wombat)*

I'm heartbroken now I know that notch is a chop


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_


















Front end on this car as to be lower more.


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

I knew that notch was a chop! I just didn't want to be the one to call it. Whoever did all those is pretty skilled though that's for sure.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Phunkshon)*

Love that smooth bay on OZs


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_just put the body on my pan today for a little test fit!!

















_Modified by far4ngnwolfie at **** PM 10-28-2007_

and you got me all hard when you said you could hook up an airbeam. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

the mirrors kinda ruin it but pretty smooth otherwise:


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_
and you got me all hard when you said you could hook up an airbeam. can't wait to see it finished.

how narrow is that beam? is that "BIG MAN ISSH" 8 INCH?

_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_the mirrors kinda ruin it but pretty smooth otherwise:









no the mirrors are DOPE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by trutribunal2g at 3:37 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*

project under way..
















the old car...
















t


_Modified by Schell R32 at 6:07 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Schell R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schell R32* »_project under way..
















the old car...
















t


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Evan's ( 20VConvBug ) told me about your projects....) Cool stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GEETi at 8:45 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*

great kid..we are supposed to get together with Sue G. for dinner soon.
Tim


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

ill add one


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (littlewhitebeast)*











































_Modified by Phunkshon at 8:18 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my set from bug run last year 
dope bus


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

more of the ups bus please,
anyone know the paint code for the ups brown?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









awsome is all i have to say. is it on air???


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

my 68 square


----------



## Awsom-0 4000 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*

^^^ That paint turned out dope, I like it way better than before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsqrd* »_my 68 square

























































you need a type 1 beam on that pig to bring the nose down a little more!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsqrd* »_my 68 square


I recognised that car from the samba, awesome type 3! The bottle opener is tits. Was that just a rattle can paint job?


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (atxtj)*

yep







its all in the prep,


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (littlewhitebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhitebeast* »_ill add one









I like the patina on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
awsome is all i have to say. is it on air???

Static drop (no air) turbo w/sidedraft carb
( http://www.radikalbugz.com/php...rt=30 ) << sign up to see (french language)


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

A request for some fasty's because i pick mine up this weekend!!!!
I hope to go low


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsqrd* »_my 68 square










Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Knowing me, these'll either be 'chops or reposts


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









what is the car on the left?


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

its a vw 412


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*

thought so but i dont normally like them this one looks cool. what year?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

that baywindow is sick^^^^^^^ I like the frontend all cleaned up with no clutter. Looks smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (BEANS)*

what bumper is on this bay??? I want it!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vwpunk)*









these wheels are sick what are they?


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Radar 17's.


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_what bumper is on this bay??? I want it!









its homemade


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwsqrd)*

It is not home made. It is a factory 68-71 bay window bus bumper with no guards.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

sledz


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

1965 Huron Formula Vee - these cars were featured in 1967 VW Bug ads titled "There's a bit of beast in every Bug"


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mityfast)*

1966 Bug bodied as a 1927 Bugatti (1300 6 volt)


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Mityfast)*

^^Thats slammed??


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (480)*

New shoes,Next step is some polishing.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (57Drag)*

thats my boy Jake (sled) that car soo dope in person 
there's a feature on his sled on cultwagen.com if you guys are interested (shameless plug LOL )


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_New shoes,Next step is some polishing.









the phone dials look interesteing. not sure if its good or bad.
i always thought they looked good on the "NASTY FASTY" 
but this...










_Modified by trutribunal2g at 9:56 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 10:56 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (air skooled)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## JimmyPringles (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_New shoes,Next step is some polishing.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shartley (May 1, 2001)

*Re: (JimmyPringles)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (shartley)*

I think the post says I would like to see some *slammed* aircooled LOL


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









AmAzInG, you found a pic of the rare mini-popup option Beetle! (







)


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

the nasty fasty had turtlebacks not phone dials.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

u are correct. i didnt realized there was a difference till now


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
















Harrrrrr


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*








[/
are those randars?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Love those Australian venetian blinds. I want some!


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (atxtj)*

Quick question since I'm a watercooled guy, but how the heck do you drive that low? I know most have narowed beams so they can go lower and turn but are all these cars airbagged? Coilovers? What!


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Estonian)*

Low and slow.And avoid some places alltogether.No bags on my car because I'm poor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FIREH8R (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Just drive it that way, be familiar with your local streets and always be looking a mile ahead !!!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









anymore of this?? that's sweet.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

nice


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

















































I've posted this Panel before...it makes me really want a split BUS!


----------



## donmeister (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















i love this pic










_Modified by donmeister at 9:27 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

is this a normal adjustable beam ? or a narrowed one ??
thanks


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wooddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wooddy* »_is this a normal adjustable beam ? or a narrowed one ??
thanks

Doesnt appear narrowed to me. If anything its a 2" CB, but Im gonna go with stock width and adjusters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## donmeister (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
Doesnt appear narrowed to me. If anything its a 2" CB, but Im gonna go with stock width and adjusters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stock w/ adjusters, as soon as i make it home and start working again it will lower with a narrowed beam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Let me know if any of these are reposts, thanks.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

That ghia is SICK! I need type 3 inspiration! Lets see some slammed fat chicks...


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (atxtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxtj* »_That ghia is SICK! I need type 3 inspiration! Lets see some slammed fat chicks...

Squares: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...87499


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

Was at a SFLGTG just took a few of some of the aircooled love out there.


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*

Saw this thing in person and my jaw dropped







and heard it sold for $25,000







I would of gotting a loan to buy that cheap








*Before* 








*After*


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*

this is the actual before pics!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

mine
work in progress


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

carb u got a link to that on cultwagen?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

my build up is here 
http://www.cultwagen.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=37


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

tuck tuck 
2" trans lift and dumped ass end LOL


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

















posted many times, but never get tired...


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_
posted many times, but never get tired...

So true, I took a pic of the roof on the ghia, sooooo hot








I had the chance to talk to the guy who built those two cars, really cool dude. Thats him with the diet coke in his hand.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*

a few more...


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

all hale yaril! lol I see his UK buddy made it over. Belgium was it?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

damn it, now i wish i would have gone to the so.fla gtg


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

the color on that ghia is dope!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (lowprofile)*

































[http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/zoom/WVWVMZ/viewsize/027.jpg/IMG]
[IMG]http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/zoom/WVWVMZ/viewsize/060.jpg
yeah, I know... not slammed
































http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/...4.jpg


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 3:06 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (lowprofile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowprofile* »_
































[http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/zoom/WVWVMZ/viewsize/027.jpg/IMG]
[IMG]http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/zoom/WVWVMZ/viewsize/060.jpg
yeah, I know... not slammed
































http://volksgdl.com.mx/images/...4.jpg

thanks man you made me lose my lunch


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

slim pickings recently....should be more coming soon.
-scooby


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *von funkenstein* »_the color on that ghia is dope!

im usually a black kinda guy but i agree anyone know what its called?


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









anyone have more pics of the blue bug in the background?


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
im usually a black kinda guy but i agree anyone know what its called?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

this thread makes me want to get off my lazy butt and actually finish my beetle. i havent touched it since october...


----------



## 58 special (Dec 17, 2007)

well hers my 58.. about to put the steelies back on it and lower it another spline in the rear


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (58 special)*


----------



## 58 special (Dec 17, 2007)

yep, gotta love those radars!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (58 special)*

Finally got my on the ground


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_Finally got my on the ground










nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good to see it pretty much done.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

x2. That's sweet


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



















































































_Modified by vwjoem at 3:37 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*



























_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:21 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

anyone tucking 19s or 20s?im kicking the idea around for my square.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
































Hi-res please!!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_























Hi-res please!!!

x2!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_anyone tucking 19s or 20s?im kicking the idea around for my square.

Lemme know how that works out, I'm worried that my 16x8's aren't going to fit.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_anyone tucking 19s or 20s?im kicking the idea around for my square.


----------



## turbocoupe88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Man i love aircooleds...can't wait till the day I have the time/money/space to get one!


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









more info please


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_









god thats gay as hell


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
god thats gay as hell

agreed.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

anyone else seeing aloy of red Xs? i only have the internet on my moto Q so it might be me. im gonna have to go look on a pc. 
IM LOOKING FOR 18s, 19s or 20s ON TYPE 3s. possibly tubbing all four corners.... 

CARB...CONGRATS ON YOUR SITE. Looks like its coming along great. do you hav ant decals yet?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









that **** looks like a train...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


----------



## werwolfburgertoo (Aug 10, 2006)

$60,000 and it's yours
http://www.oldbug.com/diablogris.htm


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_anyone else seeing aloy of red Xs? i only have the internet on my moto Q so it might be me. im gonna have to go look on a pc. 
IM LOOKING FOR 18s, 19s or 20s ON TYPE 3s. possibly tubbing all four corners.... 

CARB...CONGRATS ON YOUR SITE. Looks like its coming along great. do you hav ant decals yet?

got the stickers today and they are up for sale on Cultwagen.com


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*










_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
more info please


Sorry dudes...can't answer.....picture is linked from here: http://www.vw-laylow.com/


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif s t a n c e


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*









=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qxKlrj9h6aE
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by haggardrob at 7:47 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
god thats gay as hell

I actually dare to disagree.. I think that Type 1 looked pretty hot.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
god thats gay as hell

No mine either. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

That is one cool looking Bug.








This thread never fails to disappoint with the car porn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I love his car he's on Cultwagen too LOL


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

got some snaps with my motor in 
























Fan shroud so close to the hinges :shock:


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Next step will be paint stripper and lots of polishing.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (57Drag)*

Cool thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Cool thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

oldie but a goodie: More pix !


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

that bug is sooo dope. is it a super? i think i asked before but cant remember.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

from what i remember the front looking like its a late model standard bug


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

No curved windshield http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*

/\ That blue bug is effing superb!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Mah new whip j0.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_No curved windshield http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

71'-72' supers had a flat windshield


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_/\ That blue bug is effing superb!

























that has to be on air??? right ??


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
71'-72' supers had a flat windshield

This car is a frankenstein. Look at the dash its pre 67.... Who knows what the hell year it is, but it is sick.. Even if it is a super, they converted the pan to beam....


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

coming soon...

xD


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*











_Modified by Phunkshon at 6:38 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (carguy88)*


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

























dope but where are the static dropped cars at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

dumb question....
whats static dropped?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

non-air or other "dynamic" type suspension. And it wasnt a dumb question... the other guy just had to make it sound more complicated then it really is.


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Here are some static cars/buses.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

so... "set it and forget it" type? adjusters,spindles ect.?


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_

Positive camber FTL!!!


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_so... "set it and forget it" type? adjusters,spindles ect.?

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_


That is a lot of rake.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

I really hate this thread with a passion, but I guess this would be the best place to post a couple of fotos of what I brought back from Germany last week.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_I really hate this thread with a passion, but I guess this would be the best place to post a couple of fotos of what I brought back from Germany last week.

















"where we're going, we don't need roads."


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
dope but where are the static dropped cars at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's mine. No special pics. just in the driveway.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

/\







/\


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_coming soon...

xD 


finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carguy88)*

^^ looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

could be yours, gotta fund the other projects. hate to let er go cause its soo much fun! but here it is...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...88619
















Yaril


_Modified by tylordurben at 7:38 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

not sure if I posted these in here or not


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (comet329)*

i cant wait till i get the square and the 63 rag. i want to get started.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*

Another of mine I just wanted to whore it out if I haven't already

























_Modified by carbalicious at 10:13 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

this un is mine


----------



## therustyglove (Sep 7, 2007)

i think i can FINALLY post pics of my ride here now that it cant clear screw drivers


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (therustyglove)*

^^^ cool, just cut that bottom lip under the beam, trust me.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

when you lower your ass end it will come up 
dont get to excited LOL


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_when you lower your ass end it will come up 
dont get to excited LOL

see-saw style


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Anyone have a high res picture of this one?


----------



## therustyglove (Sep 7, 2007)

yea, i did get a little too happy but im still pretty damn satisfied with the drop. the rear i already dropped 2 notches just looks jacked from that angle or something.. ill post a better pic just fer kicks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (therustyglove)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









*Someone PM the How To for that faded logo look*
Thank you and good day.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

^


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_^^^ cool, just cut that bottom lip under the beam, trust me.

mine just ground off....along with some dents along the way...and i keep it 1.5 to 2 inches off the ground at all times!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









yeah stevens vert is dope as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwfye (May 9, 2000)




----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*

speaking of lowered cars i got a ticket this morning in my bug for being 7 inches to low... stupid cops


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuckinthe90s* »_

















bags are for chicks lol


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (cdub58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdub58* »_speaking of lowered cars i got a ticket this morning in my bug for being 7 inches to low... stupid cops


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*

bahaha that pic is awsome! 
mines not slammed, but its pretty damn low...stinger scrapes going in\out of parking lots


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (_Steve_)*

^^^ What size are the front tires?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (_Steve_)*

She is looking good Steve!!
I love the photo of Kippen walking away from it that Joel took - grinning like a little kid.


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_She is looking good Steve!!
I love the photo of Kippen walking away from it that Joel took - grinning like a little kid.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ ^^^ What size are the front tires?

135/15. skiiiiiiiinny.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (_Steve_)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cdub58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdub58* »_speaking of lowered cars i got a ticket this morning in my bug for being 7 inches to low... stupid cops


can they seriously do that?
thats ridiculous.


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
This car is a frankenstein. Look at the dash its pre 67.... Who knows what the hell year it is, but it is sick.. Even if it is a super, they converted the pan to beam.... 

Sounds like you need to learn a thing or two about the late model standards, if you unscrew and remove the padded dash, you will find the pre-67 steel dash behind. That car is no frankenstein, it's all correct as a late model standard bug with the padded dash removed(you also have to fill or replace the defrost vents to a lower profile). If you look at the dashboard shot, the owner simply removed the defrost vents, that's the holes in the top of the dash.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
and BTW you cannot convert a Super to a beam suspension, there may be a way but nothing that would be worth it.










_Modified by GLdubber at 12:29 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (GLdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLdubber* »_
and BTW you cannot convert a Super to a beam suspension, there may be a way but nothing that would be worth it.


You just said one thing, then another with this sentence^^ . If you ask me supers are worthless anyways. I stated before that it was a standard, and youd be suprised of how many guys do frankenstein these cars together.
My 67 had this steering wheel, but my 73 had nothing even remotely close








Im not big on all the little changes they made each year like some people are







I just know how to make them look good...
I built this car








I almost forgot.....Supers=the suck


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

















dope







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_
You just said one thing, then another with this sentence^^ . If you ask me supers are worthless anyways. I stated before that it was a standard, and youd be suprised of how many guys do frankenstein these cars together.

Yeah my bad, I realized the contradiction with that sentence, all good in the hood. Everyone is entitled to thier own opinion on the whole standard vs super debate, I personally like all aircooleds, owned one standard and 2 supers and loved each one. They each have thier good and bad points. Must say I do like what you did with your standard though, the white walls are definitely classy. I removed the dash pad on my 77 and once I got the dash trim pieces, it looked exactly like the one posted. It actually looks like the blue one still has the ashtray that went with the padded dash, that's why it's sticking out beyond the metal dash. Would love to see some other shots of your bug!










_Modified by GLdubber at 1:20 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (GLdubber)*

Word....Here's the for sale thread. I sold it to Eurogruppe, and hes selling it now...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3679599


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GLdubber)*


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

The car is on KCW's reader's rides if yinz wanna see some more pics..... 
use the SEARCH button to figure it out.......
Someone sell me a Ghia..............on the cheappp


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*

is it just me or is this thread dieing? (sp)


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

It never dies


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wooddy)*









More people need to get out their welders and torches to keep this thread alive


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BEANS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_is it just me or is this thread dieing? (sp)


_Quote, originally posted by *BEANS* »_








More people need to get out their welders and torches to keep this thread alive

Google up some pix..it ain't hard
















 >>  <<


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Might be a repost.... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3682083


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










atleast show the pchop so I look up to speed with the black one! lol


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone have some shots of any slammed aircooleds ridin off into the sun like this?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*

thats a DOPE pic. can anyone top it??


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










thats Sams car its for sale on the samba right now. its my background on my phone right now.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i cant wait till i get my new computer and can accually see all the pics...


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



Phunkshon said:


> Anymore pics of the THING


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*

can we get page 76?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfe-slc* »_


Phunkshon said:


> Anymore pics of the THING






Phunkshon said:


> sh!te, well i thought i would be the first to do a fender raise on a thing! rats.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

I haven't seen any other pics, sorry. If I do, I'll post them up.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*

This is all I can see, sorry.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 8:33 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









from terovirta.com"
_The Trekker built in the reality TV series Beetle Crisis. When your partner's name is Fiona I guess the name of the car is somewhat limited? I really liked the Beetle Crisis series, more informative than the American ones (Overhaulin, American Hot Rod etc) and less that manuscripted drama._"
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm











_Modified by GEETi at 8:43 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Ive seen this car before but not this pic. this is the best looking fat chick ever! stance is perfect!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfe-slc* »_


Phunkshon said:


>






Phunkshon said:


> Anyone else notice how low that gold splittie is in the background?!?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_
Anyone else notice how low that gold splittie is in the background?!?










x2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_Anyone else notice how low that gold splittie is in the background?!?









It did catch my eye as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

it's just the cab on a tube top fuel frame...


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

anyone have a high res of these?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









sprintstars?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

superiors i think.... anyway here's that bus


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_









nice garage


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Pacers.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

are they rare? anyone got pics of any?


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_are they rare? anyone got pics of any?

Which ones, pacers? I think they are. Never seen them in person, never seen them for sale. The other car on them that I like is this one.
























And another:










_Modified by Bariman82 at 8:17 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

oldie but goodie


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

Some work on my pile.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*









they look different all ratty


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (amor1305)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









whos is this? whats the specs?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

i believe his name is germanpride on thesamba. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

I am really diggin on this fat chick. I dont usually like post-71 bugs, but...schwing!!! HAHA!


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

From last weekend's Ranch Run


































































_Modified by phantommullet4 at 9:21 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## dieselabstimmen (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantommullet4* »_










PLUMBER'S CRACK!!!








Sweet bug though.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (dieselabstimmen)*











_Modified by vwjoem at 3:25 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

honorable mention ---> 








2many reposts we need new pics.
-scooby


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i think this might be one of the best air-cooled's on this whole posting
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## coorslight (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

looks like someone was at the bug-in 

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## dumpedvintage (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dumpedvintage)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









is that a 2.0 watercooled?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

my german 1960








not realy slammed
cheers,
chris


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by GEETi at 3:08 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









awsome!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

just finished this one... narrowed it 5"








Yaril


----------



## 2.1 coupe (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

Your Buick is dead sexy....


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re:  (2.1 coupe)*

all... my... friends... drive low riders....


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









who ended buying that thing


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

?
&


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

2 Sales Flaps and a Rich's old Heb?!?!








Both Greg and Rich are too dope for their own good.
Bastards.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_?
&

















That's my car!
It's lower now.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

i got another one to add... this one i just finished a 4" narrowed beam with adjusters for and installed it yesterday! drove it around for a little while with the beam dragging on the floor, then raised it up some for the owner to have easier commuting.









Yaril


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_i got another one to add... this one i just finished a 4" narrowed beam with adjusters for and installed it yesterday! drove it around for a little while with the beam dragging on the floor, then raised it up some for the owner to have easier commuting.









Yaril

more of this ghia!!!



_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:33 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_i got another one to add... this one i just finished a 4" narrowed beam with adjusters for and installed it yesterday! drove it around for a little while with the beam dragging on the floor, then raised it up some for the owner to have easier commuting.









Yaril

damn


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*









My first 'relatively clean' shot







(First time in 4 years....Hoodride really _IS_ dead..........







)


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwfreek)*

^^^ Got to respect that..
My square just arrived out in Georgia over the weekend, sitting a bit lower now:


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

That's not mine. 
My Squareback is currently lowered using air...that is lack of air in the tires. When I pull the wheels off to install the rear disc brakes, I'll probably drop it down a notch or two.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfreek* »_That's not mine. 
My Squareback is currently lowered using air...that is lack of air in the tires.


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

dont remember if i posted this here yet so thought i might...
the ghia is not on bags!!! the squareback is...
























Yaril


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

you ever sell that ish ?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

i think i posted some of this bus a few pages back but...damn!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

my new background


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*









lowered not really slammed but it is an oval










_Modified by trutribunal2g at 5:11 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_










WUT?


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_you ever sell that ish ?

yup its gone.







but in very good hands!!!


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_
yup its gone.







but in very good hands!!!

i am jealous of your car collection, just thought id throw that out there


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:33 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:35 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









visors are dope

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
WUT? 
air cooled Miura from Brazil, thery use VW parts


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:35 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
more of this ghia!!!

another shot... still gotta lower the rear some.







[/quote]


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_
another shot... still gotta lower the rear some.








[/QUOTE]
Hey Yaril, yet again...you never cease to amaze me with your skills. I had the pleasure of meeting you at the sflgtg. Keep on rockin' brosif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's my slammed Bug (on bags). You can follow my RestoRod project here --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808554

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_Here's my slammed Bug (on bags). You can follow my RestoRod project here --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3808554

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










awsome


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:36 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:36 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_

























































Concept on the Bus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Body work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on body work how do you figure?
heres the complete build from concept to now
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=2883


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:37 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

crap i moved some of my photobucket pics


----------



## Rattysquare (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_just finished this one... narrowed it 5"








Yaril

have you done anymore work to the buick? mines been sitting in the garage


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

That blue triple cab belongs to a friend of mine here in Vegas. I think the bodywork hes talking about is the side of the bus were it looks wavy, every single bus has the waves. The body work is striahgt its just the way the sheet metal way stamped makes it look that way.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

I think there are too many "restored" cars where they make them better than original;
shinier, no orange peel, smoother, even gaps everywhere......
Very few new cars came like this.


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

A couple pics for my point...


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

2 and 3 are low , but 1 and 4 regardless of the point youre trying to make do not belong in this thread due to thier abundance of ground clearance


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

that triple cab is dope as hell beautiful work done to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfe-slc* »_
Concept on the Bus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Body work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

He obviously doesn't know what he's talking about







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

vw shouldve made a triple cab from the factory that is AWESOME!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (comet329)*

i deleted alot of pics here is my fav build right now


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_

































..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

damn! i hate to post behind that car! but i am a whore so....








































Think i'm going to swap it for a short axle trany and do a trany raise soon. maybe go back to some steelies with white walls and good caps.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*

























simply AWSOME


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Here are some of the pictures I made at the Mai Kafer treffen at Hannover Germany:
































































More pictures of this awesome show at http://www.restolooker.com


_Modified by restolooker at 11:45 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (restolooker)*









....oops wrong thread!
















cookies look pretty good on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Its in desperate need of a narrowed beam though.


----------



## dumpedvintage (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*










anyone know what exhaust this is ????
thanks 


_Modified by dumpedvintage at 5:57 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dumpedvintage)*

Thickness of that pipe tells me that thing is custom.


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

My car I built last year...hope to see it this year
































.....
New one should be done soooooon


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (mikejoe)*

Slammed Super, nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_My car I built last year...hope to see it this year










where can i get a set of those lights?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (mikejoe)*



















_Modified by vwjoem at 10:01 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

that's one hell of a trany raise!


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sled)*

W







W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (amor1305)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_









That is kind of hot


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

My super. Probably not "slammed" but as low as I can go and still go 60mph on the freeway. I nearly had a heart attack putting 106 miles on her this weekend.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (dumpedvintage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumpedvintage* »_









anyone know what exhaust this is ????
thanks 

_Modified by dumpedvintage at 5:57 PM 5-6-2008_

anymore of this one?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_
anymore of this one?




























_Modified by GEETi at 8:45 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (dieselgirl)*

Hey, I know that place!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_Hey, I know that place!









I am beyond bummed that we weren't able to make it there


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_










Was there a build thread on KCW for this?


----------



## Tommaso (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

i know it isnt very low but i didnt have much time,because i was in a rush to get my mk3 (wish i never gave the bug back to my bro) so here she is (ps shes at her highest stance)
























(never mind the flower)








never really fit in
this is some old mini bus that my friends dad built in his teens now she sits








keep your air cooled's their much cooler then any mk i will be back in the air cooled seen soon i hope


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*holy ish
i made it through the whole thread since three days now. my laptop is filled with beautiful pics now








@all aircooled riders: keep on rolling







*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZOMBIEEATER.* »_h
[IMG]http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m145/zombieeater83/DUB%20STUFF/DUBDASH%2007%20EDITED/DSC01232.jpg

HEY! i recognize all these cars. dubdash 07.. . . . . . .


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_[









oh my....


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (atxtj)*

out of 258 cars there, this was the only aircooled at Southern Worthersee this afternoon.
the girl tied for 1st place...


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (cactu4r)*

shes on here that's dieselgirl's square


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_shes on here that's dieselgirl's square

You can see Gayle's MKV Jetta TDI parked next to her Squareback in that picture too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

this is how mine stands right now....


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (wannabaja)*

That sir is at Dub Dash.. see you there this year


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

near to far,Cason's 65,My 57 and Charlies 67


----------



## kooldub (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (57Drag)*

here's my fasty at VWOTG show.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OMG I want a fastback so bad.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (sleepbelowstars)*


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^ Sweet pic!^^


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLWN4BNGR)*

got that thing lower now...
stock hight more or less (aired up):








after a local shop did "air-ride" on it (not low enough aired out):








and now after i lowered the front end 4" via beetle control arms and dropped spindles:









things are looking better now!
Yaril


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_got that thing lower now...









things are looking better now!
Yaril

WAY better. I love Things & the bigs & littles, too. I'm running 165 rear/135 front


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (vdubrat)*

One with the ugly wheels...








And one with the shinnies...


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So when are you going to lower it?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_
So when are you going to lower it?

as soon as you post some results of your "project"


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

in time , i just need money which happens to be in short supply at the moment


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_in time , i just need money which happens to be in short supply at the moment

I hear ya. I'm just busting your chops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

its cool , i dig the car either way


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

Time for a big ghey hug.
More slammed ****!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_Time for a big ghey hug.
More slammed ****!

Not that drunk, but post more aircooled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sled)*


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_









where can i find these wheels?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_









I can't believe you're trying to sale this thing jake


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

^^







nice 412!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *von funkenstein* »_^^







nice 412!

VW SP2


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I can't believe you're trying to sale this thing jake









if only it was on the other coast id be buying it lol


----------



## fatalifeaten (May 20, 2008)




----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_
VW SP2

it's true....my bad...saw the front...saw the back...brain said 412







still crazy sweet though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

Apologies for any reposts:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

^ ^ that SC is gorgeous. I love the color combination.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (RafCarre12)*


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

where'd u find those pics of my car? i like that first one.


----------



## 57Drag (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

From the Jax show in the rain.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (57Drag)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









damn that is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Curt_mk2 at 9:16 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

WTF??


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_WTF??

thats the one we didnt get in the states 
i think


----------



## GBR_GLI (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Cru_Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cru_Jones* »_it also makes driveway exits a bit easier, my apron is pretty f-d up from when there was a stinger on the car










it wouldnt have any effect cuz the flange is the only thing that hits the ground and its still in the same location correct?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
thats the one we didnt get in the states 
i think


yeah an SP1?? I'm pretty sure it's called that. maybe a SP2. something like that. they were made in brasil and they never even made that many of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

New pic of my super.


----------



## gnutt (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

nice ride is that yours ?
the blue one?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









wtf ? thats a buggy nothing low about that


----------



## gnutt (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

blue one is my friend Scott's car mine is the black one.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

gnutt your car looks great as well as crackershacks baby blue. congrats to both!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
wtf ? thats a buggy nothing low about that

















But it _COULD_ be (see my post in the users post here ..." narrowed beam & such"








It_ looks _like it could be a 16 / 18" wheel combo? (Rubber bands up front 4" (yes 4") beam , drop the front & rear 'til you smell burning fiberglass!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## jpr96ek4 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

$$$$$ BARNDOOR $$$$$$$

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (jpr96ek4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpr96ek4* »_$$$$$ BARNDOOR $$$$$$$


WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (57Drag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *57Drag* »_From the Jax show in the rain.









i took this one at that show too..i got others but never got around to editing them..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (corrado_sean2)*

This thread never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*









This car is perfect. I want more.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Netdewt)*


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

More type 34s?


----------



## werwolfburgertoo (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Netdewt)*


----------



## jpr96ek4 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (werwolfburgertoo)*

My bug:








My friends truck:
















My favorite car from the VW Classic 2008:


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (jpr96ek4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_


----------



## Aust (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Does anyone know what wheels are on the front of this bug? And what size is the wheel and tire combo. Also which hub cap is this. I'm building my first bug (1966 HoodRide of sort) and i love the old school look of these. Any help would be great.


_Modified by Aust at 9:17 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Aust)*

dude, which car


----------



## Aust (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

Click on the two little arrows next to where it says user name Geeti. It will take you to the post earlier in this section. Its on the third page. It's a yellow rim with chrome cap on the front of a primer grey Bug.


_Modified by Aust at 9:23 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Aust)*









looks like 16" steelies with repop caps.


----------



## Aust (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

Any Ideas on where I could buy a set, that are smooth like that with no holes? Also where is the best place to get tires like that?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Aust)*

1) get off this site and head to http://www.thesamba.com you'll find everything you need.
2) do some searching, those wheels are hard to find. better to get 15" smoothies. smoothies are steel wheels on early model bugs. as far as tires go I and most of my friends run 145/65/r15's up front and I run 195/50/r15's out back.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

my 63








my homies just finished 62








and the DHP bus















[/quote]
my homies 62,















[/quote]
_Modified by royragtop at 8:37 PM 6-17-2008_


_Modified by royragtop at 8:39 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (royragtop)*

Nice notch... and it's for sale (for mega-bucks):
























http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...09861


----------



## road warrior (Mar 9, 2004)

man that flat black ragtop is a peice
you should trade it for a bay window bus
j/k it looks damn good glenn


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (road warrior)*


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

I've been looking for a pic of Type 3 Fastback on Radars... anyone have one?


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (road warrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road warrior* »_man that flat black ragtop is a peice
you should trade it for a bay window bus
j/k it looks damn good glenn

thems fighting words there boy.








randy can you post a pic of your bus please? i havent seen it in a while and need some inspiration to push me over the edge to lower mine.


_Modified by wannabaja at 3:19 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## road warrior (Mar 9, 2004)

i would but right now i don't have any pics of it 
i can't even go outside to take pics 
it's at century/kings 
I'm waiting for a new brake fluid reservior


----------



## road warrior (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (road warrior)*









how mines gonna sit after i get the linkpin beam in
i'm tired of this bouncy balljoint ****


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (road warrior)*

found tis little girl 
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VRSIX* »_found tis little girl 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, that is tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Archaeopteryx)*

Dope heb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_








Coolx10 

gay a hell


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re:  (carbalicious)*

god i haven't seen that pic in years! good job tubing the back but the front is wack!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

looks good mang!


----------



## abstract42 (Jul 11, 2006)

mine!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

thanks andy


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (abstract42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abstract42* »_mine!!


congrats!!! i thought about getting that one too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (amor1305)*

i saw that one at ennis last year. sweet car.


----------



## abstract42 (Jul 11, 2006)

thanx. i have cleaned it up quite a bit since i got it.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (abstract42)*

My favorite couple of shots as of late


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (road warrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road warrior* »_








how mines gonna sit after i get the linkpin beam in
i'm tired of this bouncy balljoint ****









Que? You must have ****ed something up. My balljoint beam rolls hard. Shocks??


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

well here is a sneek of my baby going to be air ride 18's, and a watercooled 2.0 8v aba


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwrabbitjunkie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

I took sum pix


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

a great one from this weekend... 








thanks for the great picture chris! like a pro










_Modified by amor1305 at 9:39 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Kamikaze_6712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kamikaze_6712* »_









AHHHH!! WTF MATE? WTF mate?? That bay. Like a Fat chick on a meth diet.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

it probably had front end damage and they are repairing it. Who says mate in Alabama?


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_Who says mate in Alabama?

you can thank topgear for all that.
if i hear another guido douche in a bimmer say he's gotta get something out of the "boot" or fuel up with some "petrol" i'm going to run headfirst into a wall.


----------



## chaosripper (Jul 10, 2008)

what type or year is this notchback? its probably my favorite ive seen


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (chaosripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaosripper* »_what type or year is this notchback? its probably my favorite ive seen

1965 Type 3 1500 (og paint)


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadBeat Dave* »_
1965 Type 3 1500 (og paint)









yeah, but it's a 1500s Dave








here's some more pics, still waiting on my generator to be rebuilt so I can drive the damn thing again.


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (HASSELHOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HASSELHOF* »_
you can thank topgear for all that.
if i hear another guido douche in a bimmer say he's gotta get something out of the "boot" or fuel up with some "petrol" i'm going to run headfirst into a wall.

Its from a video of ebaumsworld. I've not seen topgear.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

Damn that's beautiful Travy!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

I know.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You are just swinging for the fences tonight aren't you?


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

im in love with that notch travy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*

Damn, I wish my notch was that clean.
But I also like the way it looks, so I am torn.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_herbie* »_
yeah, but it's a 1500s Dave









sorry Andrew...I thought yours was not an "S"
oops! my bad.
someday this...








will look like this...

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_













_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 7:06 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Vw_herbie)*

and a newer shot of my 65...











_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 7:10 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

It's low enough for me.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (cfvwtuner)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

Here some pictures of a local meeting in the Netherlands:
























More pictures on my website: http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (restolooker)*

my collection before one leaves...


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (amor1305)*

Here's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_Here's something you don't see everyday.









thats for sale on the samba too 
dope


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Best thread on the tex hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's one of mine, its lowered a bunch but not that "slammed" though......


^Posted that on page 22 
My buddy and I picked up my old bus that I sold to a kid two years ago. We decided to stop by Initech and take some photos. 









Yeahhhhhh.....we're gonna need you to come in on saaaaaturday.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Cort)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

not slamed, but very nice to see.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (lowprofile)*

why is that one three wheeling?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_My buddy and I picked up my old bus that I sold to a kid two years ago. We decided to stop by Initech and take some photos.

Is that actually where Office Space was filmed? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Is that actually where Office Space was filmed? Sure looks like it.

Yup, the live music capital of America is Austin, TX. The building is located in Austin, TX. 
4120 Friedrich Lane....Ask me how I know


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Yup, the live music capital of America is Austin, TX. The building is located in Austin, TX. 
4120 Friedrich Lane....Ask me how I know









That's really cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And how do you know?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*








Jakes combi looks sick


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







Jakes combi looks sick

yeah dude it was nice to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

holy **** that van is sick! i just came in my pants! and on me feet! and on the telephone on my computer desk! 
does he drive that low? must scrape on the floor!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_holy **** that van is sick! i just came in my pants! and on me feet! and on the telephone on my computer desk! 
does he drive that low? must scrape on the floor!?!?!?!?!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_holy **** that van is sick! i just came in my pants! and on me feet! and on the telephone on my computer desk! 
does he drive that low? must scrape on the floor!?!?!?!?! 

dumb ass jake LOL 
I heard its a chick that drives it 
because bags are for chicks


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (restolooker)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*



















_Modified by vwjoem at 4:03 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

that truck is sick as hell


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

x2!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (atxtj)*

here's the build 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HV57tr_jOw


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

low rolling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.vw-fridolin-ig.de/i...2.jpg
I was wondering.... what kind of car is this? I LOVE the look of it. Not quite a van, but has the sliding doors. Any Idea and info would help a lot. 
I am new to the vw aircooled groups, as im considering a beetle, squareback, or the previously shown vehicle shown above. 
This will be for me, my wife, and daughter whos 4, as a weekend hotrod cruiser. 
thank you
Kimono Skunk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kimono_skunk* »_http://www.vw-fridolin-ig.de/i...2.jpg
I was wondering.... what kind of car is this? I LOVE the look of it. Not quite a van, but has the sliding doors. Any Idea and info would help a lot. 
I am new to the vw aircooled groups, as im considering a beetle, squareback, or the previously shown vehicle shown above. 
This will be for me, my wife, and daughter whos 4, as a weekend hotrod cruiser. 
thank you
Kimono Skunk

German Mail Truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Ahhhh thank you for the reply. I did see a link of a site a few pages back, called the Fridolin...? And upon reading, has seen at how impossibly rare they are, so there goes a dream about a nice different VW.
But, then I was thinking... isn't there any kit car companies interested in doing the bodies of these? As i'm sure there would be a market for them. Porsche, VW, or even Scubie powered, wow... now ya got me thinking.
And the VW thing... were they all convertibles, because id like to land a hardtop, with aftermarket rims and such, If I cannot get a mail truck, id like to get something that might look close to one, or otherwise a van. 
Thank you again for the quick reply...
Kimono Skunk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kimono_skunk* »_And the VW thing... were they all convertibles, because id like to land a hardtop, with aftermarket rims and such, If I cannot get a mail truck, id like to get something that might look close to one, or otherwise a van.

I have seen one picture of a hardtop Thing. I have no idea how rare or not rare they were. It would be pretty cool to find one though.
As for the Frido, I don't know of any kit cars produced, but they'd probably sell pretty well if they did.


----------



## outrunnerriley (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*

here my bucket


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_because bags are for chicks 

This is true


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
This is true


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

I went to a low rider show and they were tripping that my car was that low but wasn't bagged! They were giving me mad props until day 2 when I showed up with boat registration letters on one of my pop outs that said "BAGSR4CHIX". Nobody talked to me that day! lol.
pic from the show:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

bullets on a square window???


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

yeah, air bags are ****ing gay.


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_yeah, air bags are ****ing gay.

did'nt you spend *months* perfecting the air ride on your bus?


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jakes bus actually rides on pillows of hopes and dreams.


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

jakes bus is amazing i see it driving this low like every day haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (endubbin)*

it has been said over and over but that bus is dripping with cool. it has been burned into my head since i saw a pic the first time. it is everything i dream of having and i wouldnt change a thing. the patina in the paint and the dents in the side make it better than a straight one in my opinion. it looks old, used, and tired. everything an old bus should be by now. the ride height is beyond jaw dropping. 
when i see it i usually have to stop surfing the aircooled sites immediately because i get depressed that i cant afford one like it right now. some day. . . . . . . . 
untill then i'll just have to make due with my fat chick bay window!


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Wow, now that Thing is gorgeous....
I think this pic finally helped me decide the model vw, and the color. Despite my previous question about these being hardtops, I don't care... I'm HOOKED. 
This might sound kinda silly to ask, but the door windows are plastic?
Other than that, I will now start looking for one. It might take a while or a long time, but the main thing is, I'm gonnna do it, i'm CONVERTED to air-cooled. 
Kimono-skunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






































_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 6:36 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*









Just to keep this 'Thing' idea open, 
Kimono_skunk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*

But this isn't a thing thread and that is not slammed. Light those flames on fire and slam it.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

haha


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vw)*



















_Modified by vwjoem at 3:27 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi GEETi GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

17"s on a bug kills it for me


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_yeah, air bags are ****ing gay.
That '65 built by radikalbugz ain't bagged.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

















_Modified by vwjoem at 3:27 PM 7-31-2008_

i personally dislike the iron cross =/
but minus that
the car is beautiful


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

Oh Cabrio? I was only responding to these pics already in the thread. 
So before you flame me, go to the original picture posters. And go flame them.
Tell them to post their pics in the Thing thread and not in the Air-cooled thread. 
But, aren't Things Air-cooled? 
Kimono-skunk, in my flame proof jeans.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*

it's cause it wasn't slammed not because it wasn't aircooled.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

here is one i just did a 6" narrow front end to fit the 17s...








Yaril


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i don't think i've seen a car that you've built, that i didn't like yaril. cheers!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HASSELHOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










I need a visor a--stat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNypOUvs9uw


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*











































































_Modified by GEETi at 9:54 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

http://i10.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
Looks like this mechanic's pants are as low as this razorback. Heheheheh 
Kimmy-skunk


----------



## ROLLNLOW (Mar 28, 2007)

no bags


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (ROLLNLOW)*

no bags...


----------



## ROLLNLOW (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_no bags... 

















You still have that for sale


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

nope! it sold







got to see it the other day.







still looks good


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

I will own a Country Buggy one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a91ZyclCVig


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*

thats neat looking^^^
dont know if ive posted these here but here is a thing i lowered... its on bags








ive actually lowered it about another inch since this pic...









now with a front bumper... and a bit lower.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*









if "bonerific" were a word, i'd use it to describe this oval.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









This is my new goal for a daily. Next year with some suby powa


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Tasty!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (tylordurben)*

yari for mayor of hialeah


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_I will own a Country Buggy one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a91ZyclCVig

what is that?


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
what is that?



dude its a bug in square world


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (endubbin)*









Does anyone have any info on the split window rag top in the background?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_
This is my new goal for a daily. Next year with some suby powa









Seems it's going lower.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_








Does anyone have any info on the split window rag top in the background?

Looks like Rich's 50 over on theSamba.com
HotVW's feature car a few years back.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I win lowest...lol


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_I win lowest...lol









You're cheating with 'half-wheels' ! ! !


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
what is that?

It's a VW Country Buggy. 1,956 made and sold in Australia/New Zealand and a couple of other small island countries under the name "Sak*****".


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i finally get to add my own pics!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

now all you got to do derrick is a 2" trans lift and dump it more 
she's a bute


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

I got the itch for a nice early bay 
I need to get one soon


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

damn whos is that? that is a good lookin bug!


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

I LOVE these wheels... they are radar's yes?
Kimmyskunk










_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 7:02 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










WOW I dont even have that picture of my car. Thank you very much.



_Modified by crackershack99 at 10:03 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (crackershack99)*

Quote, originally posted by broken dipstick »
car looks good.. I really like when people pop the hoods on 2.0's it's like a chick flashing an A cup

(513) 
LOL But my wife is a southern belle blonde with B cups and I love it when she flashes.








But there are some vw's with motors that look so good, you cant help but flash them. 
Kimmy_skunk


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_I win lowest...lol










im crying here 
any damage?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

ehhh it's just a 67 LOL


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Only problem I can think of is getting some rusty heater channels out of that. Maybe a little water leakage in the master cylinder?







Not a lot of vital stuff real low in the air cooleds.


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (apw)*

that bay window almost makes me puke so violently I shoot blood out of my eyes and ears.

lets post with discretion people.


----------



## ShotnLA (Sep 14, 2005)

that bay is sick . . .
it's so refreshing to see something different
any more pics?


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

here's another one. it's made by a finnish dude. i personally don't like the wheels but it's different.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (ShotnLA)*

Gorgeous ^^^^^

_Quote, originally posted by *ShotnLA* »_that bay is sick . . .
it's so refreshing to see something different
any more pics?

Still need MOAR!


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

X2


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

those wheels are nasty as hell but, I like the rest of it


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kimono_skunk* »_
I LOVE these wheels... they are radar's yes?
Kimmyskunk









_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 7:02 PM 8-15-2008_

nope, those are randars i believe


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

any more pics of this???
_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (endubbin)*


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Took theese over the weekend
























GF's car to the right:


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (carguy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carguy88* »_











Any more info or a build thread on this one? AWESOME.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









who's car is this ???


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
who's car is this ???

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...art=0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## atxtj (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

















So sexy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beetle008 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (atxtj)*

Here's mine in its before status. Currently under the knife getting transformed into someting quicker, and shinier!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Beetle008)*


----------



## sled (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Beetle008)*

why is this yellow bug in this thread?


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sled* »_why is this yellow bug in this thread?

i was thinking the same thing
slammed air cooleds not lifted fat chicks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*

Leave the fat chick alone. That being said, get that 4x4 off this slammed thread. Make your own damn thread!


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_Leave the fat chick alone. That being said, get that 4x4 off this slammed thread. Make your own damn thread!

dude i made a 4x4 thred bahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by endubbin at 11:22 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*









found in the non-slammed thread.........?!?!?!??!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

























Ahhh..










_Modified by GEETi at 10:50 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









man im so jealous i wish i could just happen to run into a sweet single and a barndoor








let alone JJ's rides


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Phunkshon)*

damn that notch is dialed!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_damn that notch is dialed!









Yea, def sick!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_

























i just noticed the sky window. never saw that befor. {not factory?}


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
i just noticed the sky window. never saw that befor. {not factory?}

Not on a single cab!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (SidVicious)*









my new bay that traded for my 61 bug


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

is it wrong to post a teaser here? i have a rusty faded 70 bay window under the knife. stay tuned. . . . . . 
OLD:








NEW!!!!!


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (wannabaja)*

dude super bad idea to run temp tires!!!!!!!!!!! there for short drives unless u never drive this bus and it just sits in your lawn then i dont car but if your on the road with thoes tires than sombody should punch u in the face http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_dude super bad idea to run temp tires!!!!!!!!!!! there for short drives unless u never drive this bus and it just sits in your lawn then i dont car but if your on the road with thoes tires than sombody should punch u in the face http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















haha. settle down there killer its not a daily driver. it goes 35 max, and its a temporary tire till i get different one. i drive this thing 10 miles a week. it will be just fine for a minute. 
someone should punch you in the face for being physically agressive.


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_dude super bad idea to run temp tires!!!!!!!!!!! there for short drives unless u never drive this bus and it just sits in your lawn then i dont car but if your on the road with thoes tires than sombody should punch u in the face http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















dude, seriously you're a moron. how old are you, like 18?
heavy ace modern cars come with temps and when properly inflated and in new condition there is no problem using them at speeds less than 55mph.
given that he is only going to drive it around town and in fair weather and is going to watch the tire pressure and condition like a hawk i say more power to him.
temps are about as safe as bias ply tires...










_Modified by asnvolks at 6:44 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (wannabaja)*

he's right man I wouldn't drive that thing on those tires for 10 feet 
be careful


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_he's right man I wouldn't drive that thing on those tires for 10 feet 
be careful 

HA! looks like we finally found a forum where people don't like stretch....








around town at low speeds he should be just fine.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (asnvolks)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*



























_Modified by GEETi at 6:27 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Just to make sure I'm not seeing things...does that tire say 105/70?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_Just to make sure I'm not seeing things...does that tire say 105/70?

my eyes see the same thing. didnt even know tires were made that tiny.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (asnvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asnvolks* »_
HA! looks like we finally found a forum where people don't like stretch....








around town at low speeds he should be just fine.










not true I had 195/45/14's on 14X8's on my mk1 jetta 








But, that is just dumb but, hey it's your car just my opinion 


_Modified by carbalicious at 4:26 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (platinumedVR6)*

Because if you switch to a 165/45, you gain a whopping 1.5mm and almost two and a half inches of usable treadwidth.


----------



## carguy88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*





























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I dig this thing minus the wheels


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

sorry fellas wasnt trying to stir the pot. 
money is tight. as the tires say, they are temporary. i will be replacing them with more suitable ones when money allows and will baby them till then. they are for a toy that i drive (alone) maybe 20 miles a week at 35 mph. i am just trying to get the job done till then and well, they were free so the price was right.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carguy88)*

Thanks for the non-BS post, carguy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Thanks for the non-BS post, carguy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















I think half of your post count came from this thread


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (wannabaja)*

looks like 14" thing wheel with 14" temps!!!
*DO IT!!!!*

_Quote, originally posted by *wannabaja* »_is it wrong to post a teaser here? i have a rusty faded 70 bay window under the knife. stay tuned. . . . . . 
OLD:








NEW!!!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
I think half of your post count came from this thread 









guilty


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

User	Posts
GEETi 785
trutribunal2g	164
vdubscooby	130
discoloredcurrency	112
Phunkshon	96
vwjoem	91
kingco.kreuzer	82
carbalicious	63
irtep	52
Travy	37
lucalucaluca	36
57Drag	33
sled	29
Bariman82	26
Cru_Jones	25
dieselgirl	25
tylordurben	22
restolooker	22
-DOOMED-	21
Rattysquare	21
sleepbelowstars	21
sjberg40	20
GTIHun	18
kakarottt	17
6T1	16
EK20	16
oopseyesharted	15
Curt_mk2	15
l5gcw0b	15
SpraypaintSpecial	14
BEANS	14
nicnaor	14
GLdubber	14
amor1305	14
deadBeat Dave	13
Wooddy	13
vintage empire	11
Cort	11
brownhornet	11
Bamabugs	11
boxer03	11
Cabrio1.8T	11
Kafer Wolf	10
veedubbed314	10
platinumedVR6	10
1.BillyT	10
TheVeganZombie	10
Stuckinthe90s	10
Vw_herbie	10
cactu4r	10
the dayzwalker	10
SidVicious	9
atxtj	9
rustslanga	9
71DubBugBug	9
wannabaja	9
vdubrat	8
Veir Geschwindigkeit	8
stock60	8
endubbin	8
RAT6	8
lowlife_mike	8
spaceghost	8
Kimono_skunk	8
beetletyper	7
far4ngnwolfie	7
Killah Cabby	7
TooLow2.0T	7
GTI017	7
El Jarretto	7
RafCarre12	7
von funkenstein	7
stagger_lee	6
SoLeFooD	6
vr6todd	6
JakkoVR	6
cdub58	6
carguy88	6
Rich20thGTI	6
addictheadvw	5
killerbunny84	5
UglyBastid	5
Lams	5
vwsqrd	5
todye4	5
corrado_sean2	5
voth	5
dublifer	5
candela	5
thomaschh	5
e10rice	5
OLD GHOST	5
HASSELHOF	5
brianpgriset	5
vwaudichris	5
comet329	5
axe	4
R32Rich	4
Martinus	4
VoodooKing	4
mrkil	4
Netdewt	4
phantommullet4	4
Quiksimple	4
ekkoj	4
rok801	4
Klutch	4
TitleTracks	4
the12for12	4
MarcW	4
Turbojettamk4	4
Peteybiz02	4
Hey its Antman	4
German New School	4
Jade Wombat	4
lowprofile	4
vfe-slc	4
pennies earned	4
rockin16v	4
impulse byer	4
bshertzer	3
floradovr6	3
deluxemike	3
sk8138	3
mikejoe	3
v0lcomjake	3
gnutt	3
oldbugrider	3
ashortkidVW	3
Jeepr21	3
71sbeetle	3
FetusGoulash	3
vwfreek	3
haggardrob	3
69L7	3
Aust	3
crackershack99	3
loud wagen	3
A3VRSIX	3
Beam-Scraper	3
eiriksmil	3
eggman95	3
DemoFly	3
mr-bugs	3
marky967	3
Schell R32	3
therustyglove	3
road warrior	3
Chet Ubetcha	3
Mr.BBS	2
asnvolks	2
blakiexcharles	2
oversteervw	2
Andrew McDermott	2
werwolfburgertoo	2
Wilco	2
hoodride	2
LostBoyScout	2
vdubcaddy	2
patatron	2
donmeister	2
Blue Boost	2
abstract42	2
hondatek03	2
BOTHWORLDS	2
iThread	2
FLATBLACKMK2	2
Gary C	2
Crew	2
freeky8v	2
abydielsgli	2
Mityfast	2
Charles R	2
Vee Dub Nut	2
ROLLNLOW	2
Miyagisan	2
dumpedvintage	2
stigg99	2
vdubgoalie	2
kweetech	2
MRVW01	2
bugntjw	2
Cruise	2
jus_sn	2
crazee	2
Sweetlookin66	2
Kamikaze_6712	2
airNwater	2
ZOMBIEEATER.	2
RydnShotgun	2
VWgirl27	2
vdublu3	2
mobile363	2
shartley	2
qkslvr	2
wantacad	2
_Steve_	2
XXX 1.8T	2
mk2dubdriver	2
Gforty	2
noise	2
Sebeck1	2
ShotnLA	2
Mk3jetta18	2
eliotkb	2
burnt63	2
gti126	2
stup1d	2
VWfix	2
air skooled	2
unholyfire	2
GahannaKid	2
jpr96ek4	2
Crappy_S4	2
KyleCrish	2
tonywrath	2
dubifyd	2
BigFatDuck	2
DubsMcGee	2
58 special	2
qwerty!	1
littlewhitebeast	1
16v Ruckus	1
h2ovwfan	1
anizee	1
HenkanDDR	1
jamaicula	1
evilvariant	1
elgan m	1
Little Joe	1
fourdoordub	1
stealth67vw	1
need_a_VR6	1
snoboardr4life	1
chaosripper	1
WD-40	1
likethatyall	1
kooldub	1
83RabGTI	1
LG6R	1
Fuzz VW	1
redub	1
DUTCHMANia	1
JimmyPringles	1
ballbag	1
wiSCOnsinTerror	1
The Red Baron	1
issues	1
outrunnerriley	1
X Dogg	1
SmoothCab	1
"FAST VOLKS "VWS	1
coorslight	1
89Deuce	1
yeahdude	1
sixxxball	1
jeepsterUC	1
bananza	1
D3300	1
digga_b	1
fakehawk	1
edubA2seattle	1
Lord Bugatti	1
PbRGUY	1
proshot	1
manxman	1
iamnotemo	1
beambuzz	1
slammedsedan	1
vdubnbass	1
_pineapplegti_	1
vwrabbitjunkie	1
Volkswagenaar	1
basti-FSI	1
toledorocks	1
mkdubs	1
leftcoastvw	1
Dake	1
likevroom	1
TDI-NEVER-DIE	1
cdnvwnut	1
das908kind	1
NO_RICE 337	1
BLWN4BNGR	1
peoples_car	1
75Bus88fox	1
kimosullivan	1
adrenalinejunkie64	1
VWralley	1
vwfye	1
SeriesNine	1
Nessal	1
73notch	1
PassatPassions	1
mk2goodness	1
alexhileman	1
2bvwcrzy	1
GomobileR32	1
nub0w	1
JimmyH	1
Aetsh	1
projektscirocco	1
bullyboy	1
vwls	1
1980something	1
tom_pearson	1
Beetle008	1
halchka99	1
lucey	1
Corradokid135	1
Archaeopteryx	1
2008cc	1
74' GreenBug	1
Insertcoin	1
Spools at 3	1
Tommaso	1
g60-inside	1
mechsoldier	1
burns when i pete	1
VW-Schnellfahrer	1
ny_vdub	1
Awsom-0 4000	1
VdubLuv82	1
lilDevil	1
water&air	1
vtate	1
veedubb271	1
Mister 4	1
rotWasser	1
dub666	1
GTi4lifee	1
Modsport05	1
VW'tje	1
480	1
corradoofdoom	1
MyFIs2F	1
VwFusion	1
cfvwtuner	1
ClintCart	1
Shembem	1
fatalifeaten	1
J3	1
Me_And_My_61	1
Steev-1	1
PDXA4	1
raul	1
Estonian	1
oldschool2	1
GarethWright	1
NoDubsForMe	1
Fallsjetta	1
lennart	1
jsmyle1%@vw	1
german old school	1
royragtop	1
dogmandan	1
brotherhoodvw	1
Rumpo	1
2.1 coupe	1
Flavourless	1
92-8valver	1
Avoidall	1
KaFeR KiD	1
bandido43	1
Biskits	1
WOT	1
T3Junkie	1
TDITIM	1
chevvw	1
turbo12v	1
nlusk0598	1
no.og.a2	1
Turbo-D	1
Flipper_1938	1
dubswede	1
turbocoupe88	1
1dollar93	1
vwpunk	1
DamanC	1
XcannibalX	1
Fettes Brot	1
Pretzellogic	1
Shawn M.	1
wishone	1
77kafer	1
nordicalex	1
dr. locktopus	1
Kiff	1
[email protected] 1
Niels - AirMighty.com	1
Der Meister	1
plooploops	1
VWUberAlles	1
adROCK319	1
dieselabstimmen	1
lil mike	1
mk2cabby	1
FIREH8R	1
Kemper	1
Beetleaddiction2002	1
eyelashout	1
apw	1
mmmm-sushi	1
beetleman74	1
ERROL	1
Petzuh Hut	1
corradog67	1
Snailed	1
fastgermancar	1
Crobo	1
kompressorgolf	1
DrLaban	1
dunkin18tJ	1
vw_addiction1	1
zig0zag	1


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (CapeGLS)*

wow, I've posted 113 times in this thread!!! I had no idea! haha
The new owner comes to pick my car up this week. I'm gong to miss it.


----------



## gnutt (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

Here is my 60.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (CapeGLS)*

Thanks Dustin
(Holy shti! I post in here alot!!!!!





















)


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_wow, I've posted 113 times in this thread!!! I had no idea! haha
The new owner comes to pick my car up this week. I'm gong to miss it.











i dig that car soo much wish i could have bought it


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

Thanks man. It's going to Ohio. I have a 62 now with OG interior. I'm going to lower it a 'lil for now and bag it down the road.
oops...edit...
not mine:











_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 9:45 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

not slammed but still cool


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

















repost i think...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

doesnt this look like that pic i posted that everyone said was p~shoped?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

i se from those RADIKAL guys... are they german?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

more from those RADIKALS {some might be reposts.}


















































































































_Modified by trutribunal2g at 8:31 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

























































stiff neck????


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

now that i got your attention. does anyone know why i can download youtube videos anymore? i suspect it has something to do with my norton antivirus i just installed.
befor i put my cursor on the video and i could download it. now... nuttin


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

all of my posts are in this thread.=D
-scooby


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

Some last pics before the guy comes to get the car. God I'm going to miss it!


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

I love the paint on that thing. Wish I could have found a patina car when I was shopping. Did you get all the water dried out?
Edit: Holy crap...90 pages??


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*

yeah those are post water pics....


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_Some last pics before the guy comes to get the car. God I'm going to miss it!

























The hot as hell bug.
It's an icon to me. 
any extra details about the interior?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_Some last pics before the guy comes to get the car. God I'm going to miss it!

Its so sad. Its like losing a member of the family. My 63 has been in my family since 65. My grandfather bought it used and he has since passed. I have it now and could never get rid of that car. So I hear ya!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (lowprofile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowprofile* »_
The hot as hell bug.
It's an icon to me. 
any extra details about the interior?

nothing really. I wrapped the door handles with a checkered board material as well as a shifter boot. The seats are covered with mexican blankets, cut and sown to fit with the bottom fringe sown around the rim of the seat. The shifter is a stock shifter cut off with a piece of steel rod heated, bent, the powder coated white. The back deck was made from particle board wrapped in vinyl. That's about it. That hood logo is from a dealership in Baton Rouge, LA. I stole it off a car lol.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

here is the ghia now with the rear lowered to match the front... the car is low by most standards but not extremely / underivable lowered. it is still very comfortable to drive and handles well. with about 2" clearance at the lowest area.








Yaril

_Modified by tylordurben at 4:11 PM 9-2-2008_


_Modified by tylordurben at 4:12 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (tylordurben)*


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

sombody should post up some sick t34 ghia's pritty please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_










































wow, that ghia is hammered, whose is it?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
wow, that ghia is hammered, whose is it?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...58563


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*

pimp'n. if only I weren't 2000 miles away. I'd make that thing way badder than my bug.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

did u sell you beetle?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...58563

this guy I traded my 61 for his bay


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

You traded for a bay. damn.
(HEHE)


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

dats right LOL


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_did u sell you beetle?

Yup, loaded it up yesterday. Hated to see it go but the guy who is getting it is going to do it right but keep the paint. I'm glad it's getting the treatment it deserves. The truck driver told me that the guy who bought it has a sticker on all of his cars that says "bags are for groceries" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


----------



## KIKO (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*









What year is this???? 
Sorry for the noob ?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

looks 66 ish


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

i think '65... it's been a while for me, but i recall the door handles being one detail difference '65-'66...


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (twinscrewcaddy)*

'66. The vent window pillars are slightly angled. '65 was the last year for that.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

66 and 65 have the same vent windows. I'm going to say 65 because it has smoothies. 66's had slotted steelies.


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

i said handles, because '66 had the round thumb button, '65 had the larger contoured button.


----------



## KIKO (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (twinscrewcaddy)*

Thanks for the heads up!!!!








I'm dieing to find one and build it....


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_66 and 65 have the same vent windows. I'm going to say 65 because it has smoothies. 66's had slotted steelies.

Yeah, but I got smoothies & big caps on my 66. Though not for long


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

guessing... 65


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Biskits)*

how do you lower a "thing" rear torsions but the front are different than a type 3. what do guys use spindles and adjustable beams?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Yeah your right the vent window gives it away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good call


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Got my front end back down today- rear end will happen next week.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

One more of the same car. Taken by me @ Bug Run 2008 (Sweden)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DrLaban)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_

















Hey I took those pics yesterday LOL


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









I think that this bus looks pretty good.
Another from Washington state. There must be a big aircooled community there. Man I need to go there.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

















no wheels makes it easier to go low








dumped



























_Modified by apw at 8:29 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*

probably a repost but still sick
















i need a visor for my bug


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sleds bus!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*

its my background!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

hey I've seen these some where LOL


----------



## FIREH8R (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

























SBS rides....


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (FIREH8R)*

My '65


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

wow nice ghia!! i want me a ghia!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_hey I've seen these some where LOL

um... no??







lol


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_My '65

















hot dayum!!!


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Thats a bad bitch.
Something on it though, looks like it...something.


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*

oh nooooo's, frank. did you get rid of the vert!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_My '65


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

Yeah, always wanted a Ghia and this one is a good candidate for what I want to do. The 'vert would have cost me too much to restore and I figured out I'm not much of a rat rod guy.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_Yeah, always wanted a Ghia and this one is a good candidate for what I want to do. The 'vert would have cost me too much to restore and I figured out I'm not much of a rat rod guy.

what you want to do!! it looks done!! what more can you do to it?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

Resto custom with a BIG motor.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*

Nice Frank! 
Ghia's are Gangsta...............


----------



## ShotnLA (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*









MMMMOOOORRREEE!
Specs?
That's the perfect drop for a bay!


_Modified by ShotnLA at 12:28 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

carb the bay looks sweet


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (ShotnLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShotnLA* »_That's the perfect drop for a bay!

He means its not low enough. More.


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

bay needs to be dragging bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (endubbin)*

lowering a bus takes more than a doodle bug there kiddies LOL
but, I do agree








specs on the bay 
4" narrowed Franklins beam
Wagenswest 3.5 drop spindles 
and 3.5" rear drop plates 
185/60's all around 
I need to put 195/45's up front it will give me another 1 3/8" 's drop 
oh and it has a 1915 in it as well it mobbs like a mad man 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by carbalicious at 11:29 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

is Cultwagen dead?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

no why ?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_is Cultwagen dead?

no just slow all the forums the past week or so have been like ghost towns.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

lol
thanks LOL


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

http://i83.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_http://i83.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg









fail?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (endubbin)*

more pics of this truck? thinking about getting one someday. 
http://photos-297.ll.facebook....1.jpg


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_
fail?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

(Thanks!) Googles CHROME seems to upset my 'normal' Explorer _highlight URL & click image button_ routine!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_lowering a bus takes more than a doodle bug there kiddies LOL

I wouldn't know. Wait, yeah I would.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_









I think that this is just such a cool pic. Frame worthy!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (veedubbed314)*

yea its definitly cool


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I think that this is just such a cool pic. Frame worthy!

Just need a good hi-res version and I'd consider it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (EK20)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_









thats purdy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I'm sorry *that's *purdy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I love this thread more and more with every picture posted.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

nice pic


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

wow wayy to go jake!! for having the lowest bus ever!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (endubbin)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umT-_UR151U


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









thats fuggin perfection


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mikejoe)*

Mikejoe- I just read your entire build thread. Excellent excellent work. You should be(and I know you _are_) very proud.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Anymore pics of this one? It looks great!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*

more of that brown one on the gas burners


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (lowlife_mike)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









this one didn't happen to be at the Bug-In in Denver a month or so did it?


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*

More than likey! Its the Airbus KCW built. Now back home in Toronto.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

:insert Driiling face:...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









yeah! type 3's represent!!
I love this notch, and Im not a huge fan of them normally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_More than likey! Its the Airbus KCW built. Now back home in Toronto.








 aha!!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

were you there ?
was this vw panic 08?
i was there =D


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









ha! Matt...I took that picture!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mikejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_









any chance I could get a hi-res of this one?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Ill see what I can do...They are taken with a film camera. I got the pictures put on a cd when I developed them. Ill let you know.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_Ill see what I can do...They are taken with a film camera. I got the pictures put on a cd when I developed them. Ill let you know.









awesome! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 35mm


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_
awesome! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 35mm









Im going to get some high res stuff monday night.


----------



## TheVeganZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









That's my turd.


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TheVeganZombie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (rok801)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Mine.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

damn, a friend found these on a website! I miss it already!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

Just do another one, Andy


----------



## iONLYnowVW'S (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

possibly a re-post but I could watch them over and over.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62Kq1VMlSdM


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_damn, a friend found these on a website! I miss it already!










i havent seen this in a while. what ever happened to it?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (iONLYnowVW'S)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









is that shawn's 57???


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks like I've seen that car in person.
Hi Tony


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*









camera phone. sorry.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Am I the only one that's taken aback by my unrepentant need to make a mess of the screen on this one?!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_Am I the only one that's taken aback by my unrepentant need to make a mess of the screen on this one?!























Not a chance.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*









I took from the H20i show


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*

i really like the rims on that oval...
i think those are the ones im gonna put on at some point
after i get mine painted


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (blakiexcharles)*

i like how every car on this page that actually gives an ok shot at the wheel, has brm's......... haha.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (rok801)*

Yeah, BRM page ! ! !


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

My contribution


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

franz bay is sick as hell


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Zekes89Jetta (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I guess I need to show off my new sweetie








Had to raise it up a little to be able to drive it on our crappy roads.
Front..
6" narrowed adjustable beam
no shocks
drop spindles
125 temps on stock smoothies<<<next purchase will probally be 175/55s
Rear
*1 click down..maybe? Was 3 outers.
When I raised, it I indexed the springplate to where I had to lift up a little on it to get it on the bottom stop. With the car on the ground there is maybe 1/2" in between bottom of springplate and bottom stop. Used anglefinder and each side is within 1/2 degree.
*Notched springplates...will be getting new springplates this weekend.
*165/80/15s<<<<what was handy... on stock smoothies. I want to run a 205/65 but not sure about tire to rear body mount clearance. With the 165/80/15s I can barely get my index finger in between sidewall and bodymount.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i thought about blasting the chrome plating off my empi 5 spokes and letting them look a bit more 'worn' like that. 
i hate chrome empi 5's like you wouldnt believe.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Bout damn time we got some sweet late bay action on this mother****er!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

fat chick inspiration..


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*















not low enough lol


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









the japanese always have such good style.
im jealous.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (rok801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rok801* »_
the japanese always have such good style.
im jealous.

Agreed!








Almost an even favorite with the Square!








admit it.17's WORK on a T3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (lowlife_mike)*









# 13's bug is sick as hell 
mike how you been haven't seen you on CW for a while how goes it ?


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









That is absolutley stunning!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

first show... still needs to be lower.








and the rack my good friend made for me. completely from scratch.










_Modified by DIE TRYING at 10:48 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









out of the many computers at work, that I've changed the desktop backgrounds on, this picture has gotten the most responses.


----------



## KCs60VW (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*

That is a cool pic. Any details on it? How was it taken? Touched up afterwards to get the blurred effect around the car? Or a special lens? Camera setting?
Nice ride too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

In that pic...the blurred blue dub looks like its sporting some sweet hydros lol


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

great stuff








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubrat)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

once again bullets on a square window


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubrat)*



vdubrat said:


> a-maze-een!!!
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (vdubrat)*

need more!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubrat* »_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

don't forget you have a square LOL


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_need more!!!


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (vdubrat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_don't forget you have a square LOL

haha...........


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vdubrat)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

goddamn i love ovals done right!!
the escras set it off perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks GeeTi


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdubrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubrat* »_









need more. more pics, more info...that is just f'ing cool


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

gross


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_gross 

I like the 2 tone and side mirrors, but not a fan of the daytons. They make it just ugly.


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

what wheels would you suggest?


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love it...always have! Very different, Great stance, Great colour combo's...can't go wrong!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

its defintily cool...


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_what wheels would you suggest?

smoothies and no gay tail lights


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats what I was aiming for...something different


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_









She turned out good the finish product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

SICK


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Some pics from Chirco Bugtoberfest in Tucson this weekend. 
Static drop:








Kermit:








I like the towel bars... dragging?








Rolling Sixx's car up the 2.5" hill. It scraped the whole way up.
















Sunrise on the mountains and cars. 








Sixx's Thing. The front bumper dropped off on the way to the BBQ, and he launched over it _at least_ two feet airborne.








Some DHP love. 











_Modified by SidVicious at 12:24 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

*1959*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

hey man dont think you have a wify or are a baby maker,but the bug is happy


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

what is that number plate from thanks des. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

nice bug 54 or 56 ? des tassie australia.


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

whats on the roof nice bug,cool. des tassie australia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr-bugs (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

hi looks like a japanese number plate,we are in australia my wife is from
japan.


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mr-bugs)*

freshly lowered lastnight!
























now i can work on getting it running


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

Dear Brent, 
I hate you. 
not really that thing looks good


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

sorry for the self-post


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Dick Danger's (trickvdub) Ghia is soooooo ill...helluva good guy too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFPV6r2_NLQ


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_Some pics from Chirco Bugtoberfest in Tucson this weekend. 

Kermit:








I like the towel bars... dragging?








Rolling Sixx's car up the 2.5" hill. It scraped the whole way up.
















Sixx's Thing. The front bumper dropped off on the way to the BBQ, and he launched over it _at least_ two feet airborne.








Some DHP love. 

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any more pics of the event?
I miss the Tucson scene, good bunch of guys
(where's Lemorris at?! I dont see him or his rag there)
any more info/pics of sixx's new paint job/set up, and why aren't his switches working anymore? did he take the system out?








I have to admit I liked the two tone w/ the raders more, from what Ive seen so far anyway...
Looks like it was a good time











_Modified by acetate909 at 12:24 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Lemorris was there, he did the artwork:








And shot & produced the following videos:

Here's the video from the Tucson cruise:
http://www.chircoestore.com/media/?p=174
Here's the video from the Saturday night BBQ:
http://www.chircoestore.com/media/?p=182
Show video part 1:
http://www.chircoestore.com/media/?p=196
Show video part 2:
http://www.chircoestore.com/media/?p=205 
And there are all KINDS of pics and other videos in our Events forum:
http://dailydrivendubz.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my junk.... Past and present.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Slowlow)*


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (vdubrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubrat* »_ 










anyone know what kind of wheels those black ones are?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (rado_speed)*

Mahle Gas Burners, Porsche fitment.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*

im gettin there. adjustable beam is on. waiting on drop spindles to finish the front and some drop plates for the rear. rear is stock. needs to loose at least 11 inches in height still!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*









I need to do a be raise and tubs here soon 

_Modified by carbalicious at 11:13 AM 10-28-2008_


_Modified by carbalicious at 12:52 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_Oh please tell me your not running temps on a bus ???
if so thats the most retarded **** ever 
_Modified by carbalicious at 10:53 AM 10-28-2008_

its a work in progress not driving yet.










_Modified by wannabaja at 12:48 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*
















beer i like beer

















_Modified by carbalicious at 12:53 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Slowlow)*



Slowlow said:


> Here are a few shots of my junk.... Past and present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*

They are Porshce fuch replica's made by AEW. Wide 5 pattern.
I removed my ad because I cant commit to selling the ol' whore..... its never done me wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

keep the pics comin!


_Modified by wannabaja at 12:49 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabaja* »_
haha. im not so sure how making a useable spare tire for the rear window and getting everything set up exactly how you want it over the winter while you save money for the $175 195/45/14's from edge racing is not knowing how to lower my car properly. i built them to get to a show at the end of the season that unfortunately did not happen. i have no plans to use these permanently. but if you have ever adjusted a stock bay beam with adjusters, its not really something you want to do every weekend.








maybe you dont have any kids? but i can assure you that they are capable of putting a TIGHT squeeze on a toy budget as well as a TIGHTER squeeze on a build time line. suddenly, lowering a car over the course of a winter isnt so far fetched. 
and building an adjustable beam with drop spindles as well as using drop plates for the rear CERTAINLY shows i have no idea how to lower my car properly! Had i really known how to do it, i would have paired my super dumb stretched tempo spare front tires with a custom pulled leaf front end lowering job to "do it up right" huh.















damn tires gave my game away. i have no idea how to properly lower my rust box. why did you have to blow my game and take a little steam out of my sail of progress for my master plan?








 
Dont let him lie to you, its all pulled leaves and sandbags!!!
DASBULL!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*

blah blah










_Modified by carbalicious at 12:54 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

more pics!


_Modified by wannabaja at 12:47 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*

all hashed out done bitchin LOL now back to the pics


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_

























I love the color of the bug. Its the same color as mine! What is the name of that color? Also the white and gold on the square looks great too!


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_
I love the color of the bug. Its the same color as mine! What is the name of that color? Also the white and gold on the square looks great too! 

L 360 Sea blue FTW!!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_
I love the color of the bug. Its the same color as mine! What is the name of that color? Also the white and gold on the square looks great too! 

sea blue
read more here
http://www.cultwagen.com/wp/?p=87


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lower that beast Tony!


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

*1959*


----------



## gert-jan (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 1959 (noise)*


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 1959 (gert-jan)*

awsome first post buddy! that super its suprisingly cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 1959 (endubbin)*

add another one for me

























Yaril


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 1959 (tylordurben)*

Gonna whore my $hit out a little more........My Squareback is a little 4x4 but if I still have it should be in the dirt soon !!!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (loud wagen)*

nice shot


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

im loving that square *kellydogg*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_im loving that square *kellydogg*









me too


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (acetate909)*

second one this week for me. taking the weekend off for Bug Jam Florida.
6" narrow:








2 outer turns:








simple, 135 & 165 Nankang tires on 5" wheels:








nice stance for a ball-joint car (can still lower the front 1" more):








Yaril


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought you lowered cars yaril LOL
that ish is off road status LOL 


_Modified by carbalicious at 3:43 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 1959 (tylordurben)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 1959 (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (tylordurben)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_

















thats not a bug thats a hotrod LOL


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

But it *is a slammed aircooled...


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*

Here are some pics from DurtyFest from this summer. Glad I found them to share!


























































_Modified by veedubbed314 at 9:24 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this. cant believe its not on air either.


















_Modified by Travy at 8:44 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gayle's SB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (EK20)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (carbalicious)*

is that yours? 
awesome shot regardless
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
got a bigger one?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 1959 (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_add another one for me








Yaril

Nice! Chastin came to town this weekend to stripe a buddy of mine's bar. I'd never met him before, cool cat. I heard he stripped your Buick.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (acetate909)*

no it's mike (vwwomack's)


----------



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (hammered)*

damn, nice car and really nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Yeah, those are really great pics. Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (hammered)*

hi-res, want. ysplz.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hi-res, want. ysplz.









x2
can I has boner?








^^^nice notch too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by acetate909 at 12:17 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









i can only hope my square is half as cool af that!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









thats sick!
what wheels are those?


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
thats sick!
what wheels are those?

Enkei's


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Enkei's

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
right after i posted that i went to the samba and saw there was a thread about what wheels it has


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

god I love that car


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_









You do love me!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Cabrio1.8T)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

umm... boner


----------



## ShotnLA (Sep 14, 2005)

wow . . . look at the front tires on that bus!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ShotnLA)*

Probably a repost, but..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

/\ Sorry about the size


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

WOW! that looks nice!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*









resize


----------



## marnzow (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

/Users/pcblocker/Desktop/jetta074_2_3.jpg


----------



## marnzow (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

/Users/pcblocker/Desktop/jetta074_2_3.jpg/IMG]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (marnzow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marnzow* »_ /Users/pcblocker/Desktop/jetta074_2_3.jpg/IMG] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[URL]http://www.photobucket.com[/URL] is your friend. [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

im so close!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

what are you doing up front ??


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_what are you doing up front ??

we discussed this remember?
i am currently running drop spindles on a stock width adjustable beam. i have the little temp tires *temporarily* to see how it all lines up but more than likely will have to build a narrowed beam to fit the 195/45's. i dont plan on having much susp travel up front. 
and this is a weekend warrior.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

no I remember that but how narrowed of a beam 
beam lift ??


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Wow, Bay window chat. How bout some more SLAMMED AIRCOOLEDS??


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

watch your mouth boy or I'll slap the taste out of it 
plus ours are early bays LOL


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Just because....








(......In this shot, it looks like it could use a touch more (-) in the front......)


_Modified by GEETi at 9:24 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









I hate it when they put bug lamps on ghias but other than that looks good


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

















IMO the Golf looks better


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^^^ That bay give me a boner every time ^^^^


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
















IMO the Golf looks better









well then your in the wrong forums


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
well then your in the wrong forums


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
well then your in the wrong forums 


LOL
Well I usually haunt the A1 forum but I like aircooleds too and thought you guys may like it








Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_


















that thing is sexy


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_
that thing is sexy

True. A ~3 day project from PigPen @ KCW
_The truck has a 4.5" beam, 3.5 drop spindles, flipped RGB's and spring plates adjusted 3 outer splines. 165-45 front tires, and 195-50 rear tires on stock bus wheels.. Almost 2" raised steering box and tubs are 2" at the highest point..3" c notches...Frame is approx. 1" from the ground and the rear cradle is maybe 1/4" from the ground.. Stock engine with stock exhaust.._
Friday..........








Sunday.......


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^ Siiiiiiick 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*









what are those wheels?


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Porsche Cosmic's


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*

rare?


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_rare?

Yes but I think that the bolt in 4 lug is more rare than 5 lug someone can correct me if Im wrong. But I have seen them go from 500 for a set to 2500 on the samba. This set for $750
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...82158


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*

hanx im gonna email him and see if they will fit my square.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

if you run them cosmics you need to do air on that square 
thats one of my favorite squares fo sho


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

well this one is done. the night pics look crappy but believe me it looks sweet. the front end already settled about 1" more than on the pics...


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_if you run them cosmics you need to do air on that square 
thats one of my favorite squares fo sho 

what square?


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

$hit looks tight Yaril http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're the one stop shop for hammered on chrome radars


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_well this one is done. the night pics look crappy but believe me it looks sweet. the front end already settled about 1" more than on the pics...











_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
what square?

the infamous green one in this first picture








one of my favorite's too
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

MOAR!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









does this guy have a rear bumper on the front?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Looks like just the rear towel bars...I think the bumper blades are too far curved. edit.on second look....it just might be........



















_Modified by GEETi at 8:21 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Yeah, the brackets are not the same distance. Looks like he drilled two extra holes in a front bumper and added the rear towel bars sans bumper guards.


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_Yeah, the brackets are not the same distance. Looks like he drilled two extra holes in a front bumper and added the rear towel bars sans bumper guards.

looks like poop http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (endubbin)*

Disagree


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

doesn't look that bad, it's better than no bumper i think


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_looks like poop http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









agreed. the rest of the car is cool, just not feeli' the bumper


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_doesn't look that bad


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Enough jibba jabba, post pix!
















Wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GEETi at 12:22 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_










you need to lower your beetles more, and also take them in the snow you puss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_
you need to lower your beetles more, and also take them in the snow you puss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









sorry i dont have your winter driving skills...


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
sorry i dont have your winter driving skills...









touche


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Enough jibba jabba, post pix! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> 







_Modified by GEETi at 12:22 PM 12-3-2008_

I







that.


----------



## snoboybil (May 17, 2008)

such a wonderful thread.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
I







that.









buh dum chhhh


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

that was a super-touche


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

today i discovered that with out bags, you can slam an aircooled too much. . . . .


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabaja* »_today i discovered that with out bags, you can slam an aircooled too much. . . . . 










































more info??? what size wheels in the front? 135s?


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

pretty sure they re temps


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

small side-walls are cheating








(always been a favorite picture of mine)















and these three bugs too


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*









Reminds me of Loveland Pass in Colorado.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hoodride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodride* »_pretty sure they re temps









re temps??? like doughnuts?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
re temps??? like doughnuts?

they*'re*
yes


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (acetate909)*

gotcha thanx


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

greasy fingerprints and beer stains


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

Cool pic, I'd say the website could be about 20% of that size.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*

LMAO!!! i love the OEM parking brake on the bug to the right (behind rear tire)
















My OEM P-Brake is a block of wood


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (snoboybil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoboybil* »_such a wonderful thread.

shush you
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

DONK!!! Wheres your ass been sukka foo


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabaja* »_today i discovered that with out bags, you can slam an aircooled too much. . . . . 









































you need to get rid of that beam








so you can drive it


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

The painting on the side of that bus looks like that demon dog thing that chases Rick Moranis in Ghostbusters. Is it?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

It's a bull. Y'know- male cow? As in 'Running with the'.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTI017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_LMAO!!! i love the OEM parking brake on the bug to the right (behind rear tire)










that's my shoe.







I thought it was creative








and it worked, no harm, no foul


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_
that's my shoe.







I thought it was creative








and it worked, no harm, no foul









as of late the brick has been working good too.


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

i need to make an ol'skool shirt... so much inspiration
in this thread


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (iDubber.com)*


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraftw3rkJetta* »_The painting on the side of that bus looks like that demon dog thing that chases Rick Moranis in Ghostbusters. Is it?

its the bull logo from schlitz malt liquor. was painted on that bus back in 73 (signed and dated!) when it was only 3 years old. haha. it has weathered like the rest of the bus.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (wannabaja)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*









oops


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









what kind/size wheels are those?


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









not usually one for visible rust, but this thing makes my tongue hang out.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Sort of the wrong way, BUT I do really like it! I would be out making donuts in that bad boy!


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (misha misha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misha misha* »_
what kind/size wheels are those?

14'' Cosmic wheels with 175/70 ww Hankook tires


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
not usually one for visible rust, but this thing makes my tongue hang out.









agreed, that thing is amazing


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_It's a bull. Y'know- male cow? As in 'Running with the'.









Devil. The answer is devil.


----------



## jdub63 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Anyone know this color code? It's great looking.


----------



## IIapoxII (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

what is that hanging out of the window? is that a fuel tank???


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IIapoxII* »_what is that hanging out of the window? is that a fuel tank???


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_









this?


_Modified by acetate909 at 9:12 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*

I think its capri L 335


----------



## IIapoxII (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

this one



















_Modified by IIapoxII at 9:28 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*

A/C homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IIapoxII (Feb 9, 2007)

Wha?! pretty sic. never seen one before... i wanna get one and tell them its a jet pack..


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IIapoxII* »_Wha?! pretty sic. never seen one before... i wanna get one and tell them its a jet pack..

















old school A/C's *are* pretty futuristic looking if you think about it
I'm gonna fashion a Bazooka Tube (anyone remember those?







) into one so I can blast everyone as I drive by


----------



## IIapoxII (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*

duke it out Twisted Metal style...


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

slap a surplus afterburner on that bad boy!!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sven7)*

yeaaah!!!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*

BOT


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

ILL!


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*












































_Modified by Fallsjetta at 10:58 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_










this one is actually the background on my iphone


----------



## vdubrat (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_ILL!

theres a bus on this side of the pond with a bare metal/clear coat finish and it's a pretty amazing







result, saw it at the Bug-In this year.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_










very cool effect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
reminds me of one of Lemorris' drawings almost. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that old mother****er










_Modified by acetate909 at 8:30 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## snoboybil (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_
theres a bus on this side of the pond with a bare metal/clear coat finish and it's a pretty amazing







result, saw it at the Bug-In this year. 

but what does that have to do with your love for men?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (snoboybil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoboybil* »_
but what does that have to do with your love for men?

everything!


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
this one is actually the background on my iphone
















haha same here


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_
very cool effect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
reminds me of one of Lemorris' drawings almost. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that old mother****er









Lemorris is what, 36? 40 at the oldest? He ain't old.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_
Lemorris is what, 36? 40 at the oldest? He ain't old.









maybe old to use 20ish year olds


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

has anyone seen stagger?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_
Lemorris is what, 36? 40 at the oldest? He ain't old.









he's got two kids that talk and feed themselves - hes old


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EzsundZ)*











_Modified by EzsundZ at 10:23 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*











_Modified by EzsundZ at 10:23 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzsundZ* »_









_Modified by EzsundZ at 10:23 AM 12-30-2008_

mi gusta la blanca! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by acetate909 at 3:32 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Hi Casey!! *waves*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzsundZ* »_








_Modified by EzsundZ at 10:23 AM 12-30-2008_

forget the white one. I love the red one! Is that primer or patina?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzsundZ* »_









my old 61


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
forget the white one. I love the red one! Is that primer or patina?









looks way too even/smooth to be patina
here's my contribution for today. (love it or hate it)


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_









Does this picture exist without the 'hoodride' script on it?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

it does....I cant seem to find it right now...let me look some more


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_
Does this picture exist without the 'hoodride' script on it?

LOL


----------



## kasten67 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_
Does this picture exist without the 'hoodride' script on it?

couldn't find one, so Photoshop


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sven7)*

Haha! That'll work. Man, those trees look funny though







.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Apologies if this is a repost:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if this is a repost:










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...watchin' shaft, clockin' math


----------



## comet329 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (comet329)*

Here some of the pictures I made during the Beetle Winter festival 2009:








































More pictures on my website: http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (restolooker)*

^^^^ that flat yellow is so hot!


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

Ok, it's taken me over 4 days to get through this entire thread!
...I know, I'm being super productive on my day off...
anyway, just wanted to say amazing pics, amazing cars; and I can't even count how pics from this thread I've saved! I've gotten soooo many ideas! 
Well Keep up the good work everyone, and let's keep this thread alive!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*

****in panscrapers doin it again!!! brilliant!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Some D3 local action:

















http://www.dailydrivendubz.com/


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

never been a fan of painted bumpers, and i'm still not. but that thing is pretty dope. i love earlies.
are those robri gravel guards? i bought a set of ****ty empi ones and they were a ****ing mess and i gave up trying to fit them.eventually i have to buy a set that fit


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_****in panscrapers doin it again!!! brilliant!!


& yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*









i should know tis ... what are these wheels?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

look like brms but just custom


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
i should know tis ... what are these wheels?

17" brm's painted black!


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

50 split of Mr. Aircooled.nl!


----------



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (comet329)*

I remember this old photo on this thread, was in the early pages but I can't find it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It was grey I think, crusing down the highway, really low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And had it's stinger mounted side ways. Any one still have picture of this?? 
Thanks, Frank RT


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (restolooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *restolooker* »_50 split of Mr. Aircooled.nl! 









ah-fuggin-MAZING!!
SO SO beautiful!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Probably a repost, but:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Now, I'm not a huge fan of lowered cars, but some of these look pretty sweet!








But really, guys. Massive negative camber in the rear is just horrible.










_Modified by turbinepowered at 3:35 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Now, I'm not a huge fan of lowered cars, but some of these look pretty sweet!








But really, guys. Massive negative camber in the rear is just horrible.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_











This is hilarious!


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_
This is hilarious!

I'm not even lying the second i read that the song im listening to said"GET THE F*** OUT" boys in the hood by nwa.
yea im a real g. lmao.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Now, I'm not a huge fan of lowered cars, but some of these look pretty sweet!








But really, guys. Massive negative camber in the rear is just horrible.









_Modified by turbinepowered at 3:35 AM 1-15-2009_

Its just the nature of the swingaxle beast. A trans raise would take care of those issues but its all a matter of how much work youre willing to do to lower an aircooled.


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

dope dub camber all the way!!!! (I guess it helps i know a guy in the tire business...)


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_









mmm. what color???







<--tongue hanging out


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Wish I knew. I just love that look on a bay...


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

^Something Brazilian


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l5gcw0b* »_Wish I knew. I just love that look on a bay...










i agree, stellar stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Now, I'm not a huge fan of lowered cars, but some of these look pretty sweet!








But really, guys. Massive negative camber in the rear is just *breathtaking*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 



Fixed the FUG out of that one for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*sssssssalivation*


_Modified by acetate909 at 1:12 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Fankii-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fankii-T* »_I remember this old photo on this thread, was in the early pages but I can't find it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It was grey I think, crusing down the highway, really low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And had it's stinger mounted side ways. Any one still have picture of this?? 
Thanks, Frank RT


Im totally looking for the same pic! i looked a little while ago but couldnt find it again! Im pretty sure it was a (flat)black beetle with roof rack and no decklid, i think oregon plates? if someone could find it or repost that would be awsome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_

Im totally looking for the same pic! i looked a little while ago but couldnt find it again! Im pretty sure it was a (flat)black beetle with roof rack and no decklid, i think oregon plates? if someone could find it or repost that would be awsome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Was my desktop for a long time.


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_








Was my desktop for a long time.

Thanks, I love that car, the stinger is bad ass!!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_^Something Brazilian

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_411


_Modified by Sven7 at 2:31 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_

Im totally looking for the same pic! i looked a little while ago but couldnt find it again! Im pretty sure it was a (flat)black beetle with roof rack and no decklid, i think oregon plates? if someone could find it or repost that would be awsome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And this one is flat black


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

hahah thank you so much! i was picturing the flat black car with the sideways stinger


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

YUMMMMM


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_411

_Modified by Sven7 at 2:31 PM 1-18-2009_

nope. it's a vw brasilia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Brasilia


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

does this count?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I wonder when people will stop putting 
HR stencles on their cars


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_I wonder when people will stop putting 
HR stencles on their cars 

I just sprayed a few on my cars last night...so no time soon


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_I wonder when people will stop putting 
HR stencles on their cars 

But dad, all the kids at school are doin it!!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterlingGTI* »_

















both of these need some help 
badly


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (carbalicious)*









My daily...


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_
And this one is flat black

















that is cockney reject's old car.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Kuncle20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuncle20* »_








My daily...

junk lol


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Damn straight...


----------



## battlewagens87 (Oct 21, 2008)

how do you slam a super bug????


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

read this and you'll know....
http://www.kcwcars.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1779


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (sterlingGTI)*

just looks like a shockwave set up to me 
but, then again I just scanned through it


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_
And this one is flat black

















great picture!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_just looks like a shockwave set up to me 
but, then again I just scanned through it









haha if it only it was JUST a shock wave setup. Theres a reason why noones slammed a super to the ground...I learned the hard way.


----------



## ElectrickGypsie (May 6, 2005)

<center>
<br />
<br />
<br />
</center>


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (ElectrickGypsie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great picture:


----------



## ElectrickGypsie (May 6, 2005)

^ that patina job seems to be catching on
<center>
<center>
<br />
</center><br />
</center>



_Modified by ElectrickGypsie at 10:51 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (ElectrickGypsie)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

now* that* is rat style


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*











_Modified by GEETi at 9:10 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vdubscooby)*









I want one........


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Is this just wet, or clear coat over faded paint and rust? Either way it looks killer!!!


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

^^^ that looks killer! and id bet its clear coat.
here is another one for me. it was dropped off yesterday, slammed today:








































Enjoy!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

clear coat, and it looks almose exactly like my best buds car here in Albuquerque



















_Modified by royragtop at 9:01 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_here is another one for me. it was dropped off yesterday, slammed today:
Enjoy!

*bows down* Yaril does it in a DAY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (sled)*

From a series of shots i took the day I traded her for a different change of pace about a month ago.
On the lookout for another splitty eventually, as I already have the rack, some BRM's and an engine.


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BigFatDuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFatDuck* »_








though last i heard the new owner jacked it up to stock height.










What does this have to make this stance??


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (pnwnoobee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pnwnoobee* »_

What does this have to make this stance??

Go back and see some posts just after that original pic....I think it was discussed......I think by me.......


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (pnwnoobee)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

^ thats shawns oval, where did you find those pictures?


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









OMG





















So nice! I wish we had the drool icon still!


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Is that the one made by KCW?? lookw awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone have wheels specs?? killer tyre combination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fankii-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fankii-T* »_
Is that the one made by KCW?? 

yes, looks even better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*

& here is his single cab, also done by KCW


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_^ thats shawns oval, where did you find those pictures?

KCW....that thing is sweeeeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*

cool but I wish it would have been a flat clear 
but thats JMO


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^That sticker is awesome.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

i am looking for some pictures of a certain red vert, early 60's... slammed obviously... i think in some of the pictures ive seen there is a girl next to it. maybe mexican blankets as seat covers... anybody know what im talking about?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_i am looking for some pictures of a certain red vert, early 60's... slammed obviously... i think in some of the pictures ive seen there is a girl next to it. maybe mexican blankets as seat covers... anybody know what im talking about?









this one?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_








this one?

yeah thats the one for sure, not exactly what i remembered... how about posting all slammed verts??? i know you guys have a ton of those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (amor1305)*

this vert?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Apologies if reposts:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Fu Manchu at 7:59 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (vwjoem)*

























daily driver in the warmer months, no air



_Modified by Fu Manchu at 5:29 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fu Manchu)*

Geoff- Car looks sick!! My old 73's twin


----------



## 73eurorat (May 3, 2007)

Would it be possible to post more '73's? I want to get a better idea of what mine will look like.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (73eurorat)*

here's mine:
'65 chassis car,street legal,ladder bars,Koni adjustables,QA1 springs,chromoly front beam 7" narrowed,adjusters,dropped spindles,raised fron frame head 2",5" trans raise,MSE vertigate shifter,400 hp.











_Modified by Schell R32 at 3:32 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Schell R32)*

the other one:
first was this:








then went to this:










_Modified by Schell R32 at 3:38 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

Finally finished my 61 Bug, took 2 years...


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

Looks amazing Adam!


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (SoLeFooD)*

Thanks WiL!








I sold the rims and am doing Gasburners now.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Apologies if it's a reposts




























_Modified by Phunkshon at 8:49 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









this is a great shot!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## ElectrickGypsie (May 6, 2005)

this is my 58 i sold about 20 yrs ago , last summer i found it agian , i may have a chance to buy it back


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (ElectrickGypsie)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (ElectrickGypsie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectrickGypsie* »_this is my 58 i sold about 20 yrs ago , last summer i found it agian , i may have a chance to buy it back 










That would be really cool! Glad to see that its still around after all those years!


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Here is mine before the fire...
IMG]http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m40/jtmichel84/JohnsBeetle006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (SLC VRsICK)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (AirCooled6nine)*


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

I got new shoes....


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BOTHWORLDS)*

i just got my bug its gonna be a long prod. you can tell







still fun to save a bug


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sam51032003)*

i modded this 1:18th vert








and the black standard








baby blue is a stocker










_Modified by almstVW at 1:11 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (ElectrickGypsie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectrickGypsie* »_this is my 58 i sold about 20 yrs ago , last summer i found it agian , i may have a chance to buy it back 









good luck in getting it back. what kinda shape is it in now??


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (sam51032003)*

Mine daily:
















And mine project:










_Modified by A.Busser at 5:29 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (almstVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *almstVW* »_i modded this 1:18th vert
and the black standard


haha, those models are fkn rad dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_haha, those models are fkn rad dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, i have build threads for both on other forums, the black standard the tires were made by acually sanding the fronts down to less then 50% tread, the red one i made tire from an R/C car my 2.5yo son killed... and the red one has a motor and trans raise, and a pan raise...


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (BOTHWORLDS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOTHWORLDS* »_I got new shoes....









no deck lid doesn't improve cooling only makes it run hotter


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a vert decklid, that im working on right now. Im not running one on purpose.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

wow
























_Modified by acetate909 at 6:06 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sam51032003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sam51032003* »_i just got my bug its gonna be a long prod. you can tell







still fun to save a bug









i dont know what it is, but this car speaks to me...
don't let it die, there is something special about that little car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOTHWORLDS* »_I have a vert decklid, that im working on right now. Im not running one on purpose.

I realize that I was just sayin that removing the deck lid makes your engine compartment cool properly 
Nice car though fo sho


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_
i dont know what it is, but this car speaks to me...
don't let it die, there is something special about that little car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

werd. It's definitely got a story it wants to tell.


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
werd. It's definitely got a story it wants to tell.

im all ears bro.
keep us updated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_
im all ears bro.
keep us updated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I JUST FOUND IT
story time
it was sitting behind a large peace of plywood in the downtown area at someone’s house. you really couldn’t see my friend spotted it out and we looked at it. crazy when he pulled the plywood off of this thing. so i talked to the guy that owned it. he didnt even care about it anymore it was just kinda in his way. his wife hated it and wanted him to scrap it. saying "THAT DAMN CAR IS AN EYESORE AND YOU NEED TO JUNK IT". well i opened the box by looking at it. she told me that it was either me buy it or the junkyard and that doesn’t happen on my watch i dont belive in junkyards. 
the wheels where me a set of vintage "ansin" (i think that’s how you spell it)
all the work was done my this guy
its a 66 shell on a 71 frame
Gina rotor front
lower beam front and back "adjustable"
vent windows
kyb shocks "shot"
tilt steering home build "not very good"
seats from a sunfire and center con.
a/c bracket and ac vents inside
empi shifter, heads
pro webber
scat crank
engle 110 cam
c&@p im sure there was more in it i just cant think of it all
i think he was going for a cal cool with the solid windows and all the other stuff what was done to it.
also when i got it i got a stack about 7' high of old vintage books and everything highlighted that he was doing or thinking at the time. notes, books, and sales slips to everything he ever bought. "went through quite a few speed o cables". i also got tool 17 mm alen all kinds of stuff. 
its just got a bad starter i just picked one up and hope to start it soon and see how it runs.
anyone wann guess what i paied for it also??? 
more pic
























thats all the pic i have of it right now



_Modified by sam51032003 at 12:42 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sam51032003)*

very, nice!
(that story sounds quite familiar...) 
I'm defiantly diggin the solid windows and the popout rears.
question for the gurus: Coming Into the Air-Cooled scene, i'm still pretty noob. But I know that on a MKII though popout windows are called, "Happich" (or something close to that, my spelling is probably off) and they are super freakin rare. What's the story with them on Beetles?
Sorry, Didn't mean to thread jack, I just his car and it popped in my head..


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_very, nice!
(that story sounds quite familiar...) 
I'm defiantly diggin the solid windows and the popout rears.
question for the gurus: Coming Into the Air-Cooled scene, i'm still pretty noob. But I know that on a MKII though popout windows are called, "Happich" (or something close to that, my spelling is probably off) and they are super freakin rare. What's the story with them on Beetles?
Sorry, Didn't mean to thread jack, I just his car and it popped in my head..









its only thred jacking at the first 20 pages of posting after that its all good lol
ya popouts are what most ppl call them to my knowalge. i also thought there where rare like the Happich but you find find them on like 1 in every 6 bug.
also i am looking to build a Happich kit for my 2dr jetta mk2. i am going to use like van clips from a astro or somting like that.


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sam51032003)*

lol,
good to know..
that sounds awesome that your making a set for your jetta.
if you do a build up on that, let us know.
im not really in the MKII forums much anymore, but i'll defiantly check that out!
g/l with the build
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AirCooled6nine (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (AirCooled6nine)*

oh...
that's mean...
MOAR PICS!


----------



## 74fatbug (Mar 6, 2009)

a crappy photochop i did a few years back


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (superbeeter)*

I don't think that this pic as been posted.
I found it in the MKI forums of all places; thought it was dope...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_I don't think that this pic as been posted.
I found it in the MKI forums of all places; thought it was dope...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i havent seen that one either... good find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (amor1305)*

looks exactly like my bug, guess I'll be making some changes, plus I have seen two from Arizona tha look like mine. I will prolly go shiny, maybe Agave green.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (royragtop)*

no way dude yours is way cooler
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
much more of an individual than any other 'matte green bug' I've seen, plus you have the wagon!


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubscooby* »_










This is an inspiration love the look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Hehe had this as my "right click desktop" for a long time what an amazing picture, i just love the luggage on the top of the car I think that is one of the coolest styles and it is why my heart absolutely lies with VW















I love Snap Riot I go on there all the time for desktops this is a great picture for one

_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_












_Modified by BUGSNSTONE at 3:38 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

sorry for the size
another model i did
















































and, no it doen't drag


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (almstVW)*

Nice 550 & it looks like someone knows how to use the macro setting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Dozier)*

your bus is sick man! 
i was checking it out on cultwagen, nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Nice 550 & it looks like someone knows how to use the macro setting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, not my camera but i know my way around one


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

thanks bro! it just took alot of salt water and time....


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Dozier)*

I just absolutely love this theme, the old workers van and in this case a hardware store
total http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish i was as privileged


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4281674 



_Modified by Fu Manchu at 8:34 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (Fu Manchu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fu Manchu* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4281674 

_Modified by Fu Manchu at 8:34 PM 3-12-2009_

...
wth?


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_
...
wth?









Wtf???


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (sam51032003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sam51032003* »_
Wtf???









WTH= What the hell


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*

not you i was also trying to say that the link dosnt work.


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (sam51032003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sam51032003* »_not you i was also trying to say that the link dosnt work.

haha, okay.
well, here's what I see.








like i said, what the hell?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://bacolicio.us/http://forums.vwvortex.com/








because everything is better with bacon!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
because everything is better with bacon!

x2


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (sam51032003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sam51032003* »_
I JUST FOUND IT


How much did you pay? I am trying to figure out how good of a beetle I can get with $600-$800.


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (.:Tig:.)*

less pointless conversation and more pictures 
winter jam 09 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









i saw this one at irwindale, on vw drag day this past sunday,
very nice =]


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

fu(kin A!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*

















thats mine the front should be down next week


----------



## neversummesl28 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Anybody know what headlights these are?


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (neversummesl28)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (neversummesl28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neversummesl28* »_Anybody know what headlights these are?


They look like custom jobbers; fluted lenses, gutted buckets & after market projector lamps that are mounted inside.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









body dropped is always a good thing


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_









I have just 2 words, HOT DAMN! Thats one nice early German Look Oval!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (veedubbed314)*

Apologies if a repost:


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Phunkshon)*

haha thats the event i saw it at =]


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*

VW Brasilia


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (P.Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P.Rocket* »_









I see BC plates, and i see that your also in abbotsford... info on the van?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (neversummesl28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neversummesl28* »_Anybody know what headlights these are?


i dig em!

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if a repost:










i think we all pretty much agree... no apologies needed



_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:38 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_
I see BC plates, and i see that your also in abbotsford... info on the van?

pretty sure that was a Calgary bus...
this one
before








after


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

and at my place way before...which makes my Westy look not low at all
















but it is...










_Modified by deadBeat Dave at 12:25 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*

These are _quite_ low..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (apw)*


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (deadBeat Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadBeat Dave* »_
pretty sure that was a Calgary bus...
this one
before








after









That's the bus.
The new owner is having me install air ride and a bunch of other mods.
She's a beautiful ride, turns heads everywhere she goes.


----------



## stangdrvr289 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

holy shizzz. MOARRR!!!!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if a repost:










jerfab shiz looks sick with clear on it


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I took these over the weekend at a small "parking lot" show in Anderson, SC. A lot of the "ol skool bug brothers" were there to represent:
































































































































































http://www.olskoolbugbrothers.webs.com/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (zeewhiz)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^ beautiful


----------



## 95silvia (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (almstVW)*

Im a VW noob so please forgive me, but what year is it that has the mirrors on the fenders?


----------



## ghosterman4d85g (Apr 20, 2008)

those are after market


----------



## 95silvia (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (ghosterman4d85g)*

OK....I told you I was a noober







Thanks for the info


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (95silvia)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## ghosterman4d85g (Apr 20, 2008)

95silvia check this out for more info on vw styles and parts
http://www.customspeedparts.de...e.php


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (ghosterman4d85g)*






















_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 9:34 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

shes runs great in this weather hehehe...


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

April 6 in Canada


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_










I love this style lets see more of these! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

couple of pics of my car from blown euros show on sunday


























_Modified by [email protected] at 7:44 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*








]

the "chopster" super dope


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

if your going to ask a questing or leave a comment at least post a pic as well, instead of making a boring page

PER RULES

















_Modified by apw at 6:36 PM 4-8-2009_


_Modified by apw at 6:37 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (apw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









thats my car








thanks for posting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re:*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (air skooled)*

hey Platinume nice ride man, give up some details, how is the rear done. sits nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and anyone know anything about this one??










_Modified by royragtop at 11:41 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_








thats my car








thanks for posting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (almstVW)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_hey Platinume nice ride man, give up some details, how is the rear done. sits nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man.
the rear, i just turned the plates until i liked where it sat. no clue how many splines since it wasnt stock when i got it. the spring plates are extended .75'' to put the toe back to zero, and i had to run spacers to keep the tires off the body. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the front is just 5'' beam with drop spindles.


----------



## ghosterman4d85g (Apr 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
thanks man.
the rear, i just turned the plates until i liked where it sat. no clue how many splines since it wasnt stock when i got it. the spring plates are extended .75'' to put the toe back to zero, and i had to run spacers to keep the tires off the body. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the front is just 5'' beam with drop spindles.

What size tires you runnin???


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_










Looks like a great Driveway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh OWNED gotta post some now
Maybe re posts but they are some of my favs ever they deserve to be reposted











_Modified by BUGSNSTONE at 9:48 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*









this car was a '57 IIRC & IIRC it had a very impressive and well planed bag system... but i can't definitly remember, it was FS on the samba over 6 months ago.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
What size tires you runnin???

145/65 up front and 165s in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
145/65 up front and 165s in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Word.....had some doubts about that combo but shizz looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, did you cut your curb-saver off with a carpet knife/razor or grind it down??
Sorry for 20 questions


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Word.....had some doubts about that combo but shizz looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, did you cut your curb-saver off with a carpet knife/razor or grind it down??
Sorry for 20 questions









whatchu talkin' bout? 
no whitewalls here, my cars the one in the field, im sure you've seen the thread on cw. name there is mrlanemann. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but i do plan on doing ports and was going to dremel the lip off the front tires for sure.


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Slowlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowlow* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Same Car?


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGSNSTONE* »_Same Car?

same rust, same paint, same color, same plate number, same state plate...


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (almstVW)*

Accessories and stickers are different though....I'm not sure now...


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

It's a mystery.....








My bust Platinum, I thought yo shizz was the oval........your car is dope too










_Modified by kellydogg at 6:44 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGSNSTONE* »_

Same Car?

this is like one of those "can u find all the differences" games in highlights magazine or something....


----------



## kevin1970beetle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vdubscooby)*









that picture was taken at the texas vw classic on sunday
i was there


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (kevin1970beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin1970beetle* »_
that picture was taken at the texas vw classic on sunday
i was there

im so bummed i didn't go. 
how was it?


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

lovin the gold tooth a couple posts up


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

more of this please.


----------



## vdubscooby (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

that car is beautiful ^


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (apw)*


Same Car?


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

look at the plates.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*




























_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 1:25 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_look at the plates.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I know I was just trying to play games, different wheels tho
were all European vans like that with the sliding door on the opposite side or was that a mod?
can almost answer that for myself


----------



## Bartek.PL (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGSNSTONE* »_
I know I was just trying to play games, different wheels tho
were all European vans like that with the sliding door on the opposite side or was that a mod?
can almost answer that for myself



i think it's 2 different cars








no it's not a mod, its a GB bus, in europe have sliding door on "normal" side


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone have pics of a slammed 914? thanks


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (littlewhitebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhitebeast* »_anyone have pics of a slammed 914? thanks

They are like super beetles, Macpherson struts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

I think I posted a slammed rat-914 about 50 pages back.......


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

fun show^ beautiful day, some cool air cooleds, that convertible was pretty nice i just hope he paints that fender at some point. to clean to go down hill with it and try rat style








not as low as it could be but still rad










_Modified by apw at 5:54 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

Some pics from the Bob Baker show last Sunday in Carlsbad, Ca.


































































_Modified by vintage empire at 4:40 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (vintage empire)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















not as low as some of the others but its pretty low for a super, ill get it lower though.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*



















_Modified by royragtop at 2:10 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_

















this one deserves to not be on the bottom of a page.
rad


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_









It's hard to beat a T3 with a beam......even if it is bright orange


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (kellydogg)*

there is nothin wrong with orange!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Same?


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Same?










What does _the license plate_ tell you?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_










i love that binz...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Plain at 10:09 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_










that's hot! is that your '65???


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
that's hot! is that your '65???

chon's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.cultwagen.com/vi...=1289


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah that's Chon's car.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
chon's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.cultwagen.com/vi...=1289

right right... ive seen that one before then. the black & white threw me off i guess.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
right right... ive seen that one before then. the black & white threw me off i guess.









i just did the license plate check


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Plain at 11:15 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

^where was that picture taken?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*

don't know........it's from here (end of thread)








http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=2624


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

I think it is from Minnesota








looks alot like the JerFab one, and the DHP one here in NM


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Junk!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_

















_Modified by royragtop at 2:10 PM 5-2-2009_

Christ-all-fuggin-mighty!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtigurlvr6 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a shot of my '59...
It could go a little lower, its got a 5" beam, dropped spindles, and 2 splines.


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (gtigurlvr6)*

Just learned how to post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here is one of my Ghia in the snow


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (AZdhpH20)*

Wait for it, wait for it......








LOL! there it is


----------



## _mark_ (May 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_^where was that picture taken?

Belleville IL. I took the photo.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Slowlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowlow* »_^^ Junk!

ha !


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is my 64! its lower now, should have more pics to post soon with my buddy's 66. soon!


----------



## BAGGEDDUBS (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*

This bad boy just went up for sale on The Samba....the one with the faded paint and clearcoat....
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...92455


_Modified by BAGGEDDUBS at 12:24 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (BAGGEDDUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAGGEDDUBS* »_This bad boy just went up for sale on The Samba....the one with the faded paint and clearcoat....
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...92455

_Modified by BAGGEDDUBS at 12:24 PM 5-27-2009_

ouch.. 25K.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_
ouch.. 25K.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

repost? i'm lazy..


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_repost? i'm lazy..









Siiiick! something different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

Photoshop..... but it could be rad if it were really done.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (_mark_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_mark_* »_
Belleville IL. I took the photo.

im sent


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

One of my junk's.......2in narrowed LP T1 beam, for sale and el' cheapo...kinda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Be the lowest T3 around......


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_One of my junk's....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









now lets see that beetle...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

LARRYS SPRING NATIONALS 09
(my first accual VW show)
my "best of show"

































































































sorry some of these aret "slammed"








































































































not **slammed but airCOOLed









































**slammed and also airCOOLed***

















































and last but not the least!!!
scraping and slammed radio flyer!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (trutribunal2g)*

Less junk, more slam.


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_Less junk, more slam.

lol, my junk is in there.
And that rusty bagged p.o.s was ****ing hideous.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ZOMBIEEATER.)*

No kidding. Could we get a mod in here to remove about 80% of those pics? This isn't the "local show pictures" thread dude, it's the "SLAMMED AIRCOOLEDS" thread. Jeezus.


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Same?











**** thats my friend d-pain's binz....
david where the fk are you brop??? you still in orlando????


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alexgti25)*

930 is aircooled, right? I did this today


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Sven7)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Dozier)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_










SICK That green one is my car! Just got it. Haven't done much to it........ yet....

That was a good show.


_Modified by Plain at 1:10 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

^ still my most favorite T3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
SICK That green one is my car! Just got it. Haven't done much to it........ yet....

That was a good show.

_Modified by Plain at 1:10 PM 6-7-2009_

cool i got there late but saw a few nice rides. glad i got your ride


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

Givin some fat beoch love


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

posting up to finish this page and move on to less crap from that 100 pic post


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (apw)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here are some shots of Slammed aircooleds from *Larry's Spring National*<--- Click for more from the show.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice pics, Plain.


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Might be old news already, but here are some shots from Bugrun in Sweden


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ekkoj)*

some more from Bugrun in Sweden:








































more images here: http://www.ballsdeepcrew.com/gallery/bugrun09


----------



## turbotechno (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (arc9)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice ride carb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(most likely a repost)


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

thanks brother


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

wtf?!?!?!


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (haggardrob)*

its on bags too


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_








wtf?!?!?!

^^^SEGWAY style


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_








wtf?!?!?!

and no point to why it was made?


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
and no point to why it was made?

its a trailer.. so in theory for hauling stuff, but realistically, probably for show purposes. 
I suppose someone had a cabin lying around and decided to utilize it in an unconventional manner. the detailing and finish on it was impeccable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wagens_88 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (arc9)*

My 66 and My buddies 64





_Modified by wagens_88 at 4:33 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (wagens_88)*

My daily drive:


































_Modified by A.Busser at 3:02 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (A.Busser)*


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*

exuse these if they are repeats...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Here are some shots of Slammed aircooleds from *Larry's Spring National*<--- Click for more from the show.










































i got smashed when i posted pics from that show...
cool pics anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*

I really need to paint my car or do something, this is like the 5th one I have seen that looks just like mine


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
i got smashed when i posted pics from that show...
cool pics anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think cause he took ones from cool angles and with a higher quality camera... or just picked lower cars







knowimsayin?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_I really need to paint my car or do something, this is like the 5th one I have seen that looks just like mine

















I thought your car was green... ?

Here's Chad's from D3 PX.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SidVicious)*

it is green, but that same etching primer green as both of those.
Chad's car is pretty cool, is he still seling it? I am selling mine, I need some cabbage to finish my bus and work is slow.
I took it to a Father's day car show last weekend, they didnt have a catagory for us VW's so I entered it in Ratrod, it was that or import, anyways there was close to 200 cars there and I took 3rd, I was surprised to say the least.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Last I heard he'd decide to keep it if it didn't sell by the Classic, so he's probably keeping it. He just finished his interior and, man, does it look good.
One of my favorite cars ever.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

Not exacly slammed, but definitively lowered








Took these pics today, enjoy


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (discoloredcurrency)*

MINE













YOU AIN'T LOW











_Modified by autobahmer at 1:34 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (autobahmer)*

here is another one i just slammed last week...


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (tylordurben)*


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

68 bug on air
my uncles project


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

wow 
why is that so small haha ****


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*

































Best part is.... Its for sale.... I'd sell my Bus in a second for it...









http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1235376170.html


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

okay now there fixed
62 bug
air shocks


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Cort)*

that thing is the most awsomness ever!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Dozier)*


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Dozier)*

thanks man!


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*

cool pick for a hot ass day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (AZdhpH20)*









omg that is sick, bet it hauls balls and handles awesome, i want it or wanna build one. my buddy slammed his baja back in the days but that rail is pimp.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin1.8t* »_okay now there fixed
62 bug
air shocks









That is everything I want in a bug. Wow, awesome work.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

^ whoa


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

what car is that???


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubguyjosh* »_what car is that???

VW SP2


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

It ain't really slammed I guess, but here goes


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Slammed 1303
http://www.facebook.com/photo....60353
http://www.facebook.com/photo....0353  
http://www.facebook.com/photo....0353


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what color this square is???


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*

damn that single is so pimp, love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugboy11 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Fettes Brot)*

that thing is sick where did u get the roof rack?


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_Does anyone know what color this square is???









Low


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_



















This is what i want to build next is there a link or "how to" out there to get this look?
Yes i'm a product of 90's HOTROD magazine i love prostreet


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=2624


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

that "look" can only be done by mother nature and it takes like 20yrs. sure you could fake the funk but it wouldnt be the same
unless you are talking turbo. then that can be done and lowbudget.com has lots of turbo set ups and ideas


_Modified by royragtop at 9:59 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (royragtop)*

he says he likes the pro street look! super narrow rear with wide wheels!!


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *far4ngnwolfie* »_he says he likes the pro street look! super narrow rear with wide wheels!!

That black car was raised and narrowed in the rear to get that. Not sure about the orange one.
Nvm. It's in the link that I didn't read.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Some pics i took today
































































And a small panorama attempt:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...a.jpg


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## wickedkustomz (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (Cort)*


----------



## fodofosho (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my 67


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Anyone know what color this is? I love it.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

dig that color fodofosho


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (ekkoj)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





_Modified by BUGSNSTONE at 11:21 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









The hotness.


----------



## Butch Meathook (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (alexgti25)*

whoa!








what wheels are those? how can i get my hands on a set?










_Modified by Butch Meathook at 2:46 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## fodofosho (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

they are called porsche cosmics...and you better have a fat wallet


----------



## Butch Meathook (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fodofosho)*

yeah on the beetle. i was talking 'bout the bus.


----------



## fodofosho (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

those are sprint stars


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fodofosho)*

















































































More pictures in the gallery of my website http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## rabbit_foxtrot (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (restolooker)*


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbit_foxtrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit_foxtrot* »_ 










any details on the green one in the background?


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jazzcat2001)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbit_foxtrot)*

Dude, this ish is in the _weeds_


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_









This pic is beast. I see you're in Dallas, are there any aircooled meets around here?


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (86westy)*

i luv this car



















_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 11:33 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (86westy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86westy* »_
This pic is beast. I see you're in Dallas, are there any aircooled meets around here?

that i know of, i dont really know any aircooled guys in the dfw area.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
that i know of, i dont really know any aircooled guys in the dfw area.



noobs.
http://aircoolers.org/v/forumdisplay.php?f=47 and I'm not even from dallas


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*

another one for me. this time a 66...


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tylordurben)*

some pics from a fund raiser put on here for a local with stage 2 cancer.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_another one for me. this time a 66...









luvin the "sled" in the back!


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_i luv this car
















_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 11:33 PM 7-23-2009_

what type of vw is this??????


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alexgti25)*

That thing is secks.
*royragtop* I really hope to see you guys out here
for the Chirco show in a few months.I gotta talk to the
guys here about a set of palm tree's for myself...


----------



## veedweeb (May 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alexgti25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexgti25* »_
what type of vw is this??????

It's a Brasilia
That one, I believe, was built by Type 3 Detectives over here


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (veedweeb)*

there's a stock 75 Brasilia one up for sale on the Samba... http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...07338


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"SoLeFooD"* »_[/quote]royragtop I really hope to see you guys out here
for the Chirco show in a few months.I gotta talk to the
guys here about a set of palm tree's for myself... "


hey you know how it is, invite only. just hang out with the guys more, prove you are worthy, LOL. I dont know how it works but it aint easy. we welcome everyone to hangout even if they are not a member, and try to make them feel as if they are.
I havent heard about the show yet but I liked what I saw from last year and I think a few of us here will try to make it. looks like a killer show.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_hey you know how it is, invite only. just hang out with the guys more, prove you are worthy.

Oh I've been doing this. Believe me. On and off for 2 years which is probably where I went wrong (switched to watercooleds). Think my car is a tad too ugly though it was owned by a DHP member...hmm


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SoLeFooD)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That thing was worth the double post... lol


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (arc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_












So what is on this Beetle to make this ride height/stance? I would love to know cause that is about the height/stance I would love to have?

Thanks 

cheers


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pnwnoobee)*

up front looks like an adjustable stock width beam, drop spindles and 145's maybe 135's
the rear looks like 1 turn of the torsion, and 165's
nice ride height for a driver, but not "slammed" 
the whitewalls make it pop, looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_up front looks like an adjustable stock width beam, drop spindles and 145's maybe 135's
the rear looks like 1 turn of the torsion, and 165's
nice ride height for a driver, but not "slammed" 
the whitewalls make it pop, looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Awesome kind of what i was thinking, but wasnt really sure of myself haha. My bug is a driver and I really couldnt handle being "slammed" all the time.

cheers


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pnwnoobee)*

That is pretty much the stance I want mine to have too. Mine just happens to be the same color, so now I know what I want mine to look like without having done anything yet!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_That thing was worth the double post... lol

Yeah....... you like that???







(Oops







)
I meant this:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

that picture is sick!


----------



## sdj1 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumedVR6)*










_64 T1_



_Modified by sdj1 at 1:13 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (sdj1)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## jiri (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*









specs of this? tires? chassis?


----------



## rudygetz (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (lowprofile)*


----------



## restolooker (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

























































More pictures of the Bug Show at Spa on http://www.restolooker.com


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^WOW!










_Modified by Phunkshon at 12:31 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

^
glad you like it, if anyone makes it out to new england shows keep and eye out for that thing, its amazing and much more to come from it. 











_Modified by apw at 4:57 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_
















Yummm!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l5gcw0b)*

that is freakin bad a$$!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_
















any specs on that bad boy?


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blakiexcharles)*

man that dark blue panel has always been one of my favorites








the bay is probably a narrowed and adjstable beam, with drop spindles, lowered in the rear with something like the boomerang/hosreshoe springplate kit. man it is sexy!!!


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*

the bay looks awesome, would love to know the exact specs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (arc9)*

Here are some more of Nate's 3yr build at it's 1st showing being fully complete a feew weeks back at a Ct show .
















some others from the show that I liked


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (blackkaa)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









My boys notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

what color is this BUS???


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Bunnyman (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_what color is this BUS???

















The colors name is grey...same as the GTI I picked it for originally, and same as my livingroom....the color code I will keep till my death







Cheers, and thank you for the props


_Modified by Mr. Bunnyman at 7:12 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Bunnyman)*

wow, looks totally differrent on the bus


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (madster)*

























my '65


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

oh god your a bout to get hit! whew good thing it either backed up or disappeared


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## mrrogersindahood (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Bunnyman)*

Looks like 02 tt nimbus grey to me color code LZ7X


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (mrrogersindahood)*

anthracite or close to it


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (mrrogersindahood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrrogersindahood* »_Looks like 02 tt nimbus grey to me color code LZ7X










Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if reposts


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Some of the best bay patina I've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Mr. Bunnyman (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (mrrogersindahood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrrogersindahood* »_Looks like 02 tt nimbus grey to me color code LZ7X









Nupe, not nimbus, or anthracite.... won't find it in any manufacturers color swatches. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dig the patina'd bay


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*My '67*

Just a couple of my '67.
Waiting on my 6" beam to be made so the front can come down another 3" or so, and I will lower the rear a touch more when I get the front down.


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: My '67 (BoiseMK1GTI)*

local cruise last night


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: My '67 (4thTry)*

always good to see new pics of that white ghia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (4thTry)*

I want to live where you live!! Some killer cars!


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: My '67 (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_I want to live where you live!! Some killer cars!

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
here's one more of the ghia & a group shot


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (4thTry)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: My '67 (vwjoem)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (mikey97)*


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









what wheels are these?


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*

Pacers.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: My '67 (Bariman82)*


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: My '67 (TooLow2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow2.0T* »_


this car just sold on thesamba for a steal.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: My '67 (almstVW)*

glad to see that car is still around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: My '67 (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_glad to see that car is still around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto, i wanted it soooo bad, but it's on the other side of the country and i'm poor.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Just a couple of my '67.
Waiting on my 6" beam to be made so the front can come down another 3" or so, and I will lower the rear a touch more when I get the front down.









whats your current set up?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (jazzcat2001)*

Front: 2.5" drop spindles and 2" adjustable beam all the way down. 135R15's
Rear: Down 3 outer splines and up 1 inner. 165/80R-15's


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Front: 2.5" drop spindles and 2" adjustable beam all the way down. 135R15's
Rear: Down 3 outer splines and up 1 inner. 165/80R-15's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My '67 (jazzcat2001)*

Forgot to add that I will be switching to 145/65-15's in the front soon for some added clearance when I build my new beam.


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: My '67 (BoiseMK1GTI)*











_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 1:04 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 3:20 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

holy shi7 thats sexxxy


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Dee-zang........didn't even get a chance to post my own junk








Here's some more........
















My old Ghia is back there too, miss that whore......


_Modified by kellydogg at 8:32 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (kellydogg)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: My '67 (GEETi)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectSuper (Dec 22, 2003)

man there is some great looking rides here.....


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (ProjectSuper)*

a friend of mines bus, he is still working on it but just tubbed the front 2 in and this is where it sits, all he really nees is to raise the steering box and finish the rear fender well hack, cant get much lower than this in a bus


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (royragtop)*

the DHP have some sick busses, too bad the 70's thing to do was radius the rear wheel wells


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (almstVW)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
















If we had a fapfap icon i would copy it three times!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

_Modified by Husky - BR at 4:14 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lowlife_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowlife_mike* »_


























glad to see you still around, this the same one you were tring to sell on samba last year


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (almstVW)*

my ride 6" beam, 3 splines in the rear


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cabby85)*

Bad ass car man!! As soon as my 5.5" beam is done, I'll be rollin' that low as well. What year?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Bad ass car man!! As soon as my 5.5" beam is done, I'll be rollin' that low as well. What year?

looks like a '65 to me...


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I want more pictures of it!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*

That thing is sick I just acquired a 65 i want it that low


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Tub pics??????????????

_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio1.8T)*

yep it's a 65'
more pics as requested. The front is so high because it is fresh out of the shop and I haven't bought smaller tires to clear my buckets so my beam is adjusted up a little. I'm glad yall like it because my dad sure don't, I built/restored this thing all be myself (i'm 16)
no engine


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (cabby85)*


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cabby85)*

^^ very nice & dont let your dad get you down... im sure over time he'll come around; probably out of jealousy (mine did







)


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*

dope a$$ pic


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cabby85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabby85* »_yep it's a 65'
more pics as requested. The front is so high because it is fresh out of the shop and I haven't bought smaller tires to clear my buckets so my beam is adjusted up a little. I'm glad yall like it because my dad sure don't, I built/restored this thing all be myself (i'm 16)
no engine


Keep up the great work. For a 16 year old, you've definitely built a killer Bug. Don't let your old man get you down, mine doesn't like my Bug either, but it's your car, you've put all the work into it, make it what you want. I would definitely be proud to drive that car.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_^^ very nice & dont let your dad get you down... im sure over time he'll come around; probably out of jealousy (mine did







)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cabby85)*

That thing is sweet specially considering ur age looks great cant wait to get my 65 done


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









ahh... black bart, i've always loved that car


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


































Nice variant!! Post more pics of this car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Check out http://www.t2d-blog.com/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*



































_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:36 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## wishiwasdubbin (Apr 13, 2007)

Just checked out the blog.....that golf is crazy!!!!


_Modified by wishiwasdubbin at 5:03 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wishiwasdubbin)*

The Brasilia was a recent PVW cover car. Sick!


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (w00ht)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

love that notch


----------



## johnraw1 (Sep 25, 2009)

got this coming soon from california.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (johnraw1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnraw1* »_
got this coming soon from california.

wow... good first post


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (amor1305)*

Driving height- no air bags:


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

Bitchin. That's EXACTLY where mine will be sitting when my new beam is done next week. And I drive mine daily, all year long (and yes, we get snow here).


----------



## vwfye (May 9, 2000)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*









and this is with the 15s on it...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

need a little extra weight to help you get low?








every ones digging this thing so i figured i would post the update 


















_Modified by apw at 1:55 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

































_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:36 PM 9-22-2009_

i need more info on this... its blowing my mind. the website is working


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## TYPEIIISquareman (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









thats things crazy


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (TYPEIIISquareman)*

Fancy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (jblaylock)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*











_Modified by GEETi at 4:01 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









gah I miss my 67! the green 58 is totaled and the oval was sold and resto customed.


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

sweet vert^^^^^^^


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks its static dropped in mass thats about as low as you can go around here


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droppedvert* »_thanks its static dropped in mass thats about as low as you can go around here


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

haha we measured up remember im just as low as you at the beam and lower on the sides due to my vert sills haha


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droppedvert* »_haha we measured up remember im just as low as you at the beam and lower on the sides due to my vert sills haha

We're both Lift kit


----------



## themerch. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droppedvert* »_thanks its static dropped in mass thats about as low as you can go around here

these are from mass too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*

hey you know both are cars made it into pvw in july for the coverage of dustoff


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droppedvert* »_thanks its static dropped in mass thats about as low as you can go around here









looking good merch. i see a lot of familiar faces in here.. 










_Modified by porschenvy at 1:38 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









less balloon = more low


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_
less balloon = more low

the '57 ain't gonna go (much) lower. Now if I were to come across some ole squareback.......


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

as much as I'm against wheel tuck.. I'm really thinking about ditching the 15in centerlines in favor of some 16in empis


















_Modified by porschenvy at 7:01 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

*subscribe


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









simply awsome


----------



## SecondhandBillies (Sep 30, 2009)

*.....*


----------



## SecondhandBillies (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ..... (SecondhandBillies)*


----------



## SecondhandBillies (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ..... (SecondhandBillies)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

type 3's are sex!
@ secondhand:
is that panorama stitched together? It's pretty cool; have you thought of stitching together a few shots with your car in them, so we would see the same car in several places in one panorama?


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (porschenvy)*

those are 15in empi 5s


----------



## SecondhandBillies (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: (Sven7)*

Sven7...
That shoot was done with 8 images. The final image is a spherical 360 panoramic photo but I output it to a flat image so I could post it for all to check out. 
as far as multiple images of the same car, yep it's in the works. I finally have some free time to start doing more shots like this so I'll post more soon..


----------



## SecondhandBillies (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: (droppedvert)*

Dropped V..
Wonder what happen to his two front rims??? I asked him about it during the shoot and he didn't want to tell me..


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

A few sweet shots of an aircooled I saw this last weekend at a hot rod show...

















Rest of the album is here if you guys are interested. Old school only, hot/rat rod show.
http://s7.photobucket.com/albu...ert09/


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (adelg88)*

no x 2. poor notchback. you could baja that type 1


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_no x 2. poor notchback. you could baja that type 1

Which? The brown one? I gotta say though, at some point, the camber becomes excessive.
I'm not sure that black primered one is even a VW.


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (porschenvy)*

camber makes or a breaks a car. excessive camber does get ..excessive. i agree 
(definetely not the brown notch..that thing is ****ing awesome







)


_Modified by porschenvy at 8:37 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if these are reposts.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

just one more reason to love Japan


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (jgarcia65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgarcia65* »_just one more reason to love Japan


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (amor1305)*

ALL MY SHIZ..


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

^^^^ lol at the hood ridance bumper sticker


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


----------



## vee-dubbedover (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

How much are the beams narrowed in your Bugs? 4"? I'm new to vw's and I'm modifying the beam in my '67, just looking for some visuals before I cut too much out.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (vee-dubbedover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee-dubbedover* »_How much are the beams narrowed in your Bugs? 4"? I'm new to vw's and I'm modifying the beam in my '67, just looking for some visuals before I cut too much out.

it depends on how low you wanna go & what look you are going for. mine is 6" 
refrence:


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
it depends on how low you wanna go & what look you are going for. mine is 6" 
refrence:









whats the rest of the specs. you must have disc brakes and a funky offset on those wheels cuz that don't look like a 6" beam.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (far4ngnwolfie)*

just 2 clicks in the rear... i dont think there is anything different about those wheels...


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (amor1305)*

& no disc brakes.


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

My beams are (in pic order)....
Notch- 3 clicks with stock disc and type 3 beam
White 61- 6 inch narrowed linkpin with no shocks
68 Ghia- 5 inch narrowed KCW balljoint with no shocks
Red 66- 4 inch narrowed balljoint with shocks
Grey 63- 5 inch narrowed kingpin with no shocks...rode awesome!
all but the notch had drums


----------



## benyless (Oct 1, 2006)

More pleazeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (benyless)*

In general, I write-off Ghias completely. But man, that one is really well done.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoiled by the white car. but DAAAAMMMNNNNNN!!!


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

shiieeet.... I've been daydreaming of getting a Typ 3 and these just might've sealed the deal....


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## vee-dubbedover (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

Thanks guys


----------



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (madster)*

Are those Porsche Headlights? In that silver car? Page 117.
VS


----------



## LOPHAT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (benyless)*

....... ok that Ghia with the Fuch's makes me happy.


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (LOPHAT)*


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*

Oh and one more:


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*

id like to contribute. slammed idk. lowered, definitely. here is my 58.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_id like to contribute. slammed idk. lowered, definitely. here is my 58.

































psshhh this is gay







i'm just kidding buddy. Bug is lookin fresh. When were the rolling shots taken?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green_Lantern98* »_
psshhh this is gay







i'm just kidding buddy. Bug is lookin fresh. When were the rolling shots taken?

yea bro dude. holler. haha. they were taken at the beginning of summer i think


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*

nice car!! the front is definitely pretty slammed, the rear could go down another spline though


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_id like to contribute. slammed idk. lowered, definitely. here is my 58.


I really like your car Lauren, you got way lucky on finding that. I should have something similar soon.


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*

almost scrapping


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (silverstallion)*


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*

Aircooleds of Japan:
















































No airride on this one:


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

that split oval is beautiful


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*

split oval?!? ummm.... is that something new?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

yep. just invented it. i dont know what i was thinking at the time. sorry. split window master


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_yep. just invented it. i dont know what i was thinking at the time. sorry. split window master

kinda like baywindow safari windows


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (silverstallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstallion* »_almost scrapping









yes I'm sure someone would love to "scrap" that








have i posted this yet?










_Modified by Sven7 at 4:36 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*

^hey trusty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_










Are those Porsche 993 or 997 headlights?
VS


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green_Lantern98* »_Aircooleds of Japan:

posted on the previous page


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DIBRIDER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIBRIDER* »_
Are those Porsche 993 or 997 headlights?
VS

they look like new Mini headlights


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

they look like mini lights to me too...but it doesnt really matter, its **** ugly


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (porschenvy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

one of my favorite cars at Hot VW's Drag Day today


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Mine and a friend's Bugs from a shoot I did yesterday:


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

thats so awesome.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*









(I think I want these wheels!?!??!?!??)


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*

i liked the empis he had on it in the earlier pic
shouldnt you be working?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_i liked the empis he had on it in the earlier pic
shouldnt you be working?

Yes I should, but.......


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

wow old picture!!! its a good one though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

can we play?



























































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 4:36 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

phuck yeah!!! thats sick as hell


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Green_Lantern98)*

this might be a repost but i dont care this bug is spot on...
http://img509.imageshack.us/im...y.jpg
http://img223.imageshack.us/im...y.jpg
edited to make links


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 7:02 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Good job at finding some of the biggest pictures on the internet Justan.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*

that yellow thing is an 1984
and it's for sale
http://www.volksforum.com/foru...60429


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Magoo* »_Good job at finding some of the biggest pictures on the internet Justan.

when i saw them they were small... i guess i fail at the interntz


----------



## greg.alvarez (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green_Lantern98* »_


























Isn't that the guy who had the splitty in the Gumball 3000 a few years ago? (the guy with the long dreads)


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*

Ricky James right?


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

















i like that..a lot


----------



## ronnie_v (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_
















i like that..a lot

it's for sale







Not mine though,i wish.....


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

Where is that for sale at !?%!#% 
Link???


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikeeylikesitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that yellow thing is an 1984
and it's for sale
http://www.volksforum.com/foru...60429

Look just a few posts above yours.


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 7:43 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

go figure, its over seas. haha
That car is so sexy


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

my old 60








versus stock








the money shot


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (teufeltito)*

ive been trying to find slammed things & am having a hard time. these are the only pitures i have & im sure they are reposts but can you guys help me out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

i saw this one at the classic, id say its my favorite thing.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

there are two bad ass things in DHP. one guy ( Mike Grady ) lives on Pennsylvania now, it is the bright green one, the other guy ( Hardy ) lives in Arizona.


----------



## sigaard (Mar 7, 2009)

My ride.. 

_Modified by sigaard at 12:49 PM 11-1-2009_


_Modified by sigaard at 12:50 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (sigaard)*


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

my old bug now Ian has it


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

^^^ windshield?









I know its not "slammed" but I fell in love with this last night! had to share!
























= pure sex!!!!!
more pics

_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 8:20 AM 11-5-2009_


_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 8:21 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

it was not street legal yet but new owner already got windsheild and everything to get it back on road it was nice


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxerpicker* »_my old bug now Ian has it


sweet. first car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

yup first vw ever but it was not my first car i had toyota pickup first


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

they are actually street legal with out a windshield...you just have to wear goggles or "eye protection" wile driving!


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

haha it sound like fun my dad used to drive his willys with out windsheild he drove for like 500 miles on freeway to new home


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

Never driven a Beetle, but technically my first car was my 65 F100. Then came the Rabbit daily.







How often do you drive that beast?
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif gtg's










_Modified by Sven7 at 3:52 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## robsotelo (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*

hm havent been here in awhile.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_i luv this car
















_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 11:33 PM 7-23-2009_
thats not a square back is it?


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

its a brasilia


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

brasilia's are slowly becoming one of my favorite aircooleds


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









mmhmm


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_ive been trying to find slammed things & am having a hard time. these are the only pitures i have & im sure they are reposts but can you guys help me out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[
they're not easy cars to slam


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_they're not easy cars to slam

really







i figured they were as easy as bugs


----------



## dropped90accord (Oct 18, 2009)

my 74 super beetle.. the front lays swaybar and the rear is 2.5 in from the ground when layed out.. fixing to redo the back setup


----------



## dropped90accord (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_
really







i figured they were as easy as bugs

it is exactly like a bug, actually you use a bug beam and spindles and it automatically gives you 2-3 inches. throw on an adjustable beam and spindles and you will lay that b!tch out


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_
it is exactly like a bug, actually you use a bug beam and spindles and it automatically gives you 2-3 inches. throw on an adjustable beam and spindles and you will lay that b!tch out

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (amor1305)*


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: (amor1305)*


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

i win! i posted that car last page







i dont really care about re posts.... and i love the car.


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

Brazilian bug.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_









that car will never be the same to me as it was when Tony was the owner


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

here's some slammed aircooled for you though:


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_
that car will never be the same to me as it was when Tony was the owner









I unfortunately have not been around the scene long enough to know what you mean


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_ when Tony owned it


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
I unfortunately have not been around the scene long enough to know what you mean









none of that further performance sticker crap on the car.... it is almost trying to fit in with the aircooled crowd, when it should be left as is, it was best that way.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*

I do agree. The stickers were a bit much. I like a nice clean, low profile car.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*








if you can call Trusty Rusty clean, you have Lower Standards








Tony, how's that for tying things together?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_







if you can call Trusty Rusty clean, you have Lower Standards <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38733-l-006e1ozlIle2NBIL2h5Dw.gif" BORDER="0">
Tony, how's that for tying things together?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well put.


----------



## jettavan (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_
none of that further performance sticker crap on the car.... it is almost trying to fit in with the aircooled crowd, when it should be left as is, it was best that way.
Not only do I work at Further Performance, They are my sponsor too, I am trying hard to keep Trusty alive and well, and keep it as much the way it was when I got it (with some improvements) I just have to keep Trusty going. and make it to a couple of shows once and awhile.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_







if you can call Trusty Rusty clean, you have Lower Standards <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38733-l-006e1ozlIle2NBIL2h5Dw.gif" BORDER="0">
Tony, how's that for tying things together?









Haha, I mean free of stupid graphics.
okay, you're going to have to imagine this aircooled is slammed. but i dont think anybody will be looking at suspension.


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not a fan of the "new(er)" school style steering wheel in that beetle


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lowprofile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowprofile* »_










whats up with the lug nuts on this? they stick way out!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01_Passat_B5.5)*

woa is it just me or is there a ghost face in the driver headlight lense


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_
















i like that..a lot


Ohhhh my!!!!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_woa is it just me or is there a ghost face in the driver headlight lense


















_Quote, originally posted by *lowprofile* »_










oh hellls yeah!


----------



## DukeCityDisaster (Nov 13, 2009)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Greg/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Picture%20014.jpg
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Greg/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Picture%20018.jpg


----------



## DukeCityDisaster (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## DukeCityDisaster (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

in fact...








ahm, what the hell is hangin under his licenceplate?


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure if this is a repost but its one of the cleanest verts ive seen:


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## vwfye (May 9, 2000)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*

a couple more of my cars...


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwfye)*

What are the wheels on that Notch? 13" Libros? I always thought it would be sick to have a Beetle on them.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*











_Modified by royragtop at 10:39 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)

That DoubleDoor is BANGIN.


----------



## Slowlow (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

come on this thread stopped?


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh so many purdy things in here. Keep 'em commin.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (jfranklin)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

lol perfect http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

it reminds me of IKEA adversting on TV ha


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

this one with the nickel dime?


_Modified by Sven7 at 10:13 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Sven7)*

no.
this one...


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

yup this perfect pic


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










good shot


----------



## TYPEIIISquareman (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (DukeCityDisaster)*

Im Love'n your bug greg!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (TYPEIIISquareman)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzsundZ* »_



sweet 4S5 car! What are the wheels?








edit: oooh! wiscahnsin! 
did this today:










_Modified by Sven7 at 1:52 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green_Lantern98* »_Not sure if this is a repost but its one of the cleanest verts ive seen:

























Cleanest verts?? Has has a euro front bumper and american rear http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Now this is a clean vert


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

/\ perfect /\


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_What are the wheels on that Notch? 13" Libros? I always thought it would be sick to have a Beetle on them.

they look very similar to american racing libres but they dont look identical. There's a guy up here with a type 1 on mirror polished libres, t-bars and a whole lot of rake


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*

that fasty is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*









His Video.....


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










Thats my bucket


























And that fasty is fly.




_Modified by ZOMBIEEATER. at 12:41 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

what size tires are on that??? how many splines in the rear?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Wow, I don't think I've ever actually seen a car lowered on those wheels before.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

this wheels looks hot in that bug


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

more pics of that bug plz







looks very good


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
sweet 4S5 car! What are the wheels?









_Modified by Sven7 at 1:52 AM 11-22-2009_


those wheels are "riviera's"


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (hondasinmyrearview)*

that bug ^ is clean 
hope these arnt repost


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (apw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, im a bit of a AC noob, but could someone direct me to some information about the lowering process? I got a bit on the front suspension, but cant find any on the rear. Thanks.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (josh_did_what)*

pretty much all aircooled are lowered the same in the rear. there are some products you can buy like adjustable spring plates that will give you some adjustment or you can just remove and turn the stock spring plates, either way it is the same basic theory. 
search youtube for some vids on lowering the rear of VW, and check thesamba.com for the specific year and model you are wanting to lower. it is easy


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (royragtop)*

Thanks. Unfortunately due to my my cirumstances (senior in HS, cant have a car next year in college, and i have my sisters old car anyway), i cant buy my own VW just yet- i have to wait till summer after freshman year of college, Dad says- but that doesnt mean i cant obsess!







/


----------



## vwfye (May 9, 2000)

*Re: (porschenvy)*

my wheels are american racing "LeMans" and are 15 inch. 








and here is my square...









_Modified by vwfye at 11:27 AM 12-1-2009_


_Modified by vwfye at 11:28 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









What lens? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
What lens? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Don't know, Ask down2earths10
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=4747


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_more pics of that bug plz







looks very good

only:








&
video
from... 


_Modified by GEETi at 7:38 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Bamabugs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Fallsjetta)*

that car is a **** LOL i bought it in south bama it came from florida then Will bought it brought it back to florida then up north it went








day i got it
























i should have kept it just didnt have time to build it


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*








OMG!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fallsjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fallsjetta* »_







OMG!


----------



## jettavan (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bamabugs)*

TRUSTY!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if reposts


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (BOTHWORLDS)*


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (dubletake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubletake* »_









shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzz is so...............gangsta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

BUY MY BUS 
LOL


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzz is so...............gangsta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









was for sale with a freshly/nicely built 1914. missed out on an awesome ride


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (droppedvert)*

























Nacho your bus RULES the streets of South Florida!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Nacho your bus RULES the streets of South Florida!!!

Sweet ! ! ! ! 


_Modified by GEETi at 9:11 AM 12-8-2009_


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*

my mouth literally dropped open when i scrolled down and saw those pics!!


----------



## justwatt (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (waterbucket)*

My buddy's 63


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (justwatt)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*More pictures of this bug please!
*








More pictures of this bug please!












_Modified by Lanceevox at 3:57 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*









everything yaril builds is ridiculous! dude has perfect taste
since i miss it so much i'm going to post a pic of my old bucket.









_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 12:20 AM 12-9-2009_


_Modified by discoloredcurrency at 12:20 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Fallsjetta (Jun 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

/\ Beautiful


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

the top one has been my background for a bit


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

please god tell me someone has access to hi-res of those two.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

let me know if you find one! im stuck with this


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_let me know if you find one

X2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_









^^^ reminds me of the drug smuggler by kcw before they went defunkt


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green_Lantern98* »_Aircooleds of Japan:



















































*DO WANT*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (autobahmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahmer* »_
^^^ reminds me of the drug smuggler by kcw before they went *defunkt*










defunkt???








^^^^^the KCW 1947^^^^
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=4792


_Modified by GEETi at 9:40 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (autobahmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahmer* »_^^^ reminds me of the drug smuggler by kcw before they went defunkt

WTF are you talking about?? They are busier than ever. They're bustin' out killer cars in 6 weeks, and in the case of John's new '47, he's had it for about 2 weeks now and it's pretty damn close to being on the road (and he pulled it COMPLETELY apart, fixed some issues, painted it, etc...)
Please don't open your mouth without actually knowing what you're talking about.


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 2:24 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
X2

















I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

/\ lol


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

John Jones' (KCW) new '47 split, running/driving as of last night, picked it up on the 8th of this month...


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

^ wow.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (amor1305)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (amor1305)*

25hp & cable brakes (hahaha) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

what tire sizes are on that one ^^


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*

A few shots of my friends and my car.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn that square is ****ing low. Does he have a type 1 beam?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_Damn that square is ****ing low. Does he have a type 1 beam?

you mean sofa king low


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*

Yeah its my square. It has a type one frame head that is shortened with a 2in narrowed LP beam and drop spindles.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tylordurben* »_
























Nacho your bus RULES the streets of South Florida!!!

What type and what sizes are these wheels?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_
What type and what sizes are these wheels?

15x7 16x8.5
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=4787


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_








What type and what sizes are these wheels?

From the looks of it, they look like a Chevy pattern American Racing or Cragar Torque Thrust wheels.
The Torque Thrust wheels were very common on ol' school VWs (aircooled of course) back in the 1970s.








http://www.summitracing.com/se...w=SKU


_Modified by Banzai KG at 9:56 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Banzai KG)*

agreed on torque thrusts awsome choice


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_ 









I have always loved this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgkid44* »_
I have always loved this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For the whole week it's been built?


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*

hi frank


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_
For the whole week it's been built?









Yes, I have been watching it on thesamba as it was being built.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgkid44* »_
Yes, I have been watching it on thesamba as it was being built.

link??


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (86westy)*

I'll look around for it it was a little while ago I saw it.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (wolfsburgkid44)*

That car got to KCW on December 8th and looked like this...








And was transformed to the blue state in 13 days. There is no thread on the Samba.
Build thread here:
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=4792


_Modified by Mr. Rabboto at 6:23 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_That car got to KCW on December 8th and looked like this...








And was transformed to the blue state in 13 days. There is no thread on the Samba.
Build thread here:
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...=4792

_Modified by Mr. Rabboto at 6:23 PM 12-28-2009_

Ugh I cant believe i mixed up KCW's website with thesamba







Sorry


----------



## Rostlaube (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Rostlaube)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GEETi)*

My Testors project, obviously in progress. Just narrowed the front beam. Shaving bumpers, too.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

My personal hoopty.
















I need/want an earlier SO bad...


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Really sick bug. What color?
Diggin the Accord too!


----------



## 4 N Rust (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Need help posting pictures. Ive clicked on that mountain looking img thing... but what do i do next?


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (4 N Rust)*

Insert the link between the img tags. Specifically, between the ][ between the img tags.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoLeFooD)*

Didn't realize it was a late model until I saw the window vents. Nice work.


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_









annnnd. you live in pasco.


_Modified by jgarcia65 at 11:40 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (jgarcia65)*

Nope, been arrested there though. They got real nice livestock there.


----------



## TYPEIIISquareman (Sep 11, 2008)

I love see'm your bug at the shows!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (TYPEIIISquareman)*


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_Nope, been arrested there though. They got real nice livestock there.









Hah, No way? Well It looks pretty similar. where was the pic taken??


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_Nope, been arrested there though. They got real nice livestock there.









New sig Thank you sir


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (impulse byer)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (jgarcia65)*

That shot was from Yakima '09


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_









I was going to do that! those are porsche spares!


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_That shot was from Yakima '09

Ahhh, I see. How do I find out about the shows in WA. I go to school at CWU so could easily make it to meets on the east and west side. 
Don't want to high-jack a thread so here's this. don't think it's slammed but...still working on leveling it out.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

you need to cut your bump stop then u able to slam in rear


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

/\perfect


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

I follow the posts here to find alot of the shows. Yeah porsche spares, I think i'm gunna sell them though, I wanna get some of those 17" Fuch's re-pops this summer.


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Scrappy1)*



























_Modified by Scrappy1 at 12:42 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scrappy1)*


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

I like those caps!


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (heebz)*

Seattle '09 Vintage meet...
















Randumb web find....








Yakima '09


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## johnraw1 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## Donmeister20vsix3 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: (GEETi)*

recently sold...








not me in pic looking retardedVVVV


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Donmeister20vsix3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donmeister20vsix3* »_recently sold...








not me in pic looking retardedVVVV


















I have seen this before. Was this featured in Hot VW's ? Nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Donmeister20vsix3 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: (Fuzz VW)*

thanks, and no it never was featured, maybe some day my friend who bought it will get it featured, look for it smashin' the streets of Calgary Alberta!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Donmeister20vsix3)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Does that thing even have a turning radius?


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

I see an air kewld stick so I am guessing bags... which is sad because my square sits just as low static dropped.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

Ability to raise for rough roads and driveways. How is that bad?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

my eyes like what they see








Mother of God!
please more pics of this bug. interior, engine, trunk. PLEASE!!!


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_Ability to raise for rough roads and driveways. How is that bad?

Its just not manly!















Come on I have to keep the static vs bags fight going.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

drivability is for pus sies


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Static to a point. Bags for the ultimate in flexability. My car scrapes my driveway (apron and exhaust) with spindles, 175/55 and one spline in the rear. No beam. Why on earth would I need to go lower?


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

Because its fun?!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

Because it's fun _and it looks awesome._


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

To each their own. I need driveability, ride quality and I think excessive camber looks stupid.


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_To each their own. I need driveability, ride quality and I think excessive camber looks stupid.


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ......but all my cars are 4x4's anyway, so what do I know?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Because it's fun _and it looks awesome._ 

x2


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*

im all static on everything i own, i think bags would be fun on a car as long as its not your only low.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (amor1305)*

enough yappin', more pix!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

love the color


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

The white-ish one on the last page on the 17" Fuch's
is Airkewld Pete's car. Bagged 58. It's on his site.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

my neighbor's


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (myimola)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*



















_Modified by GEETi at 6:15 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Needs to be down another spline or so in the rear, otherwise it's awesome.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Or up an inch in the front. Those must be some smooth roads.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

I will consider my 63 as being quite low. Daily. 1776.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (7JAD3)*

*Stats on the suspension set up*


_Quote, originally posted by *7JAD3* »_I will consider my 63 as being quite low. Daily. 1776.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (7JAD3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7JAD3* »_I will consider my 63 as being quite low. Daily. 1776.

























*LETS QUOTE PICS*








Actually I like that car. A lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (6603)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6603* »_Stats on the suspension set up

Thanks guys. 4" Wagenswest beam with shocktowers. CB drop spindles. Factory 63 drums brakes all the way around. 50 series tyres up front. Standard issue 165s out back for now. 2 outer splines down out back with notched springplates. Oil filled shocks all around. 5.5" 15" 5 spokes. It rides well. There is room to go much lower, or, raise. The rear does track a little goofy in the *snow* at lower speeds though. A little too much toe in I think.
This is my daily driver.








I should add. Og L87 Pearl white paint with og 78 true red interiour...


_Modified by 7JAD3 at 1:35 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Hour of The Wolf (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Hour of The Wolf)*

Yay for another AZ member!
Nice oval BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (SoLeFooD)*


----------



## Hour of The Wolf (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (SoLeFooD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoLeFooD* »_Yay for another AZ member!
Nice oval BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wish it was mine








my friend Jeremy from Volkwerks built it for a customer of his.


----------



## tylordurben (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (Hour of The Wolf)*

here is another one i just finished up...
as arrived:








after 4" narrow, dropped spindles and 2 outer turns out back:








Yaril


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (tylordurben)*


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

made in brazil


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

more pix^^^


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

_Modified by Husky - BR at 12:43 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

_Modified by Husky - BR at 12:22 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*

@ Husky BR , the thread title is not a couple lowered aircooleds and a mess of other pictures of random aircooleds. 
While the others are cool they are not really keeping with the spirit of the thread


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)

new pic of mine


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_@ Husky BR , the thread title is not a couple lowered aircooleds and a mess of other pictures of random aircooleds. 
While the others are cool they are not really keeping with the spirit of the thread

Some of the girls in the back ground are hot? What country is this?


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

sorry dude, but this is not random pictures. all cars are VW aircooled, are my personal photos on the national event that happened this weekend here in Brazil. I resent your comment that very pejorative. If you do not know does not come about. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*











_Modified by GEETi at 8:40 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Husky - BR* »_sorry dude, but this is not random pictures. all cars are VW aircooled, are my personal photos on the national event that happened this weekend here in Brazil. I resent your comment that very pejorative. If you do not know does not come about. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm thrilled that you had a show. Your first few pictures were good. Then you got into engines, stock height cars, paint, a closeup of a zoom tube, a bus with the wheel setup out of the picture and chrome hood latches. This thread is about "slammed" aircooleds. Or "severely lowered suspensions." See the other 129 pages for examples.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bariman82)*








So very nice.


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (Bariman82)*

ok, thanks for the explanation. I'll remove the photos that are not in agreement.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hot


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (droppedvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droppedvert* »_new pic of mine









yummy. moar?








build thread on MIVE (not my car)
http://www.michiganvw.org/foru...55065


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## jgarcia65 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

GAWD that's sexy. I need one


----------



## johnraw1 (Sep 25, 2009)

O.K it's just about finished off now, going for registration inspection on Thursday, then it's getting an all over buff job done. When I get it I'm gonna ankor wax the rusty areas and polish the paint with collinite wax. They are also gonna wind the rear end down a little bit more, so I have a small amount of rake. I should be collecting it next Saturday.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Classy Oval*

Selling my '67 to pick up a '56 Oval (might actually have a trade for a '54 worked out instead). Either way, I've been looking for how I want to do it up, and I found this car, and it's _PERFECT_. Good stance (I will probably go a little lower and a 4" beam instead of what I think is a 2" on this one), and this thing just has SO much class. Couldn't be better, IMO.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Classy Oval (BoiseMK1GTI)*

it does look amazing, but i think its more than a 2" beam. i had 2" on mine, pic for refrence:


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Classy Oval (amor1305)*

Thse are all 4", so the one above can't be more than a 2". Did you have dropped spindles or disc brakes on yours?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Classy Oval (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_ Did you have dropped spindles or disc brakes on yours?

no disc brakes, those all do look like about 4" i have a 6" now thats in way further than the top two you posted, but that bottom one looks narrower.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Classy Oval (amor1305)*

Those are all 4" according to Jer*Fab.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Classy Oval (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Those are all 4" according to Jer*Fab.

im not trying to be difficult or disagree with you... just saying what it looks like to me for a conversation topic. i think the 4" beam looks really good slammed & the 2" beam i thought was an awesome look on my black '63. the tires just turned & cleared the fenders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

**** that Notch is hot.


----------



## Eric 6 (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: (shaunl)*


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

















17" retro wheels !


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*









winner!! now go find it for tina!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (waterbucket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterbucket* »_








winner!! now go find it for ____!!!









gotta get the bughouse done first.....


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

"ghia palace" 
http://images.google.com/imgre...%3D18


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_








17" BRMs in wide five pattern? Who makes those?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (El Jarretto)*

Saw them on this thread http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...rt=45 , posted by vwg4c I'd like to see more info, too 
he seems to be with http://www.VW-laylow.com , (I didn't see anything there )


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

I suppose they could be normal 5x100 wheels with the old holes filled and then drilled for 5x205 but I wouldn't think some one would go through the trouble when you could just redrill some 5x130 drums or convert to discs.
Ok, I'm not trying to derail the thread, I swear.
















EDIT: Found 'em. http://airevo-wheels.com/shop/...id=29


_Modified by El Jarretto at 2:13 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## 4 N Rust (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*








My 66 BUS


----------



## 4 N Rust (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (Husky - BR)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

So love dat Empi bug!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (4 N Rust)*


----------



## Dexter1.8T (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is my 68 ragtop.


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









oh I'm gonna need more.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

Head over to the KCW site, there's TONS of awesome cars on there, including this one.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

yeah, but.............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (GEETi)*

I know, Right?

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Scrappy1 at 11:03 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sigaard (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

DAMN......


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (sigaard)*

356's... yes please.



















_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 2:28 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_










ohhhhh man!


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

keep em comin!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

that car makes me want to change my wheels!


----------



## tabney (Feb 4, 2010)

*lowered 62 ghia*

My 62 ghia coupe. I wouldn't call it slammed, but its definitely low.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

not that low it look like stock to me i drive my miata daily and frame rail are 1 and half inch off ground and i still think it was not that low enough


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

yeah, there _might_ be drop spindles on the front, but otherwise it looks completely stock height.
here's a nice slammed ghia for ya


----------



## DukeCityDisaster (Nov 13, 2009)

_Modified by DukeCityDisaster at 8:37 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubguyjosh* »_keep em comin!

How bout posting a pic?
















not sure but this looks like a porsche prototype


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

old car...








new car...


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (Sven7)*



Sven7 said:


> not sure but this looks like a porsche prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dat turbo dub (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (kingco.kreuzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer* »_ 









sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

newest pic of my car


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubguyjosh* »_









^^^ Very nice ^^^


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_yeah, but.............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









i'm a fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Koo kin ya (Feb 10, 2010)

....




















































_Modified by Koo kin ya at 12:30 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Koo kin ya)*

slammed vw's... not abandoned vw's


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

hahahaha awesome!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

^ new desktop!


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

My Ghia....


----------



## therustyglove (Sep 7, 2007)

my pile


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (therustyglove)*

lower the rear another spline


----------



## halloweennight96 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

My ride...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (halloweennight96)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (halloweennight96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halloweennight96* »_My ride...










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Koo kin ya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Koo kin ya* »_....










Nice patina... hahah


----------



## deadspool (Feb 17, 2010)

Is anyone run spare tire tires in the front of your bugs? do they ride good and work good?


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

just run some 135's and be done with it...


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (deadspool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadspool* »_Is anyone run spare tire tires in the front of your bugs? do they ride good and work good?

Sure, for 50 miles at 50 mph. There's any number of real tire sizes that will work better. 175/55, 165/45, 165/55. You have to get some rubber on the road.


----------



## deadspool (Feb 17, 2010)

I had seen some bugs with spares on them but I didn't think that was to safe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (deadspool)*

135R-15 and 145/65-15 are the two best front tires for slammed Bugs, with a 165R-15 in the rear (or if you want a bit of a fatter tire in the rear, 185/65-15 is a good size.)


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 11:31 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## jiri (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (deadspool)*

my bug with 115/70 spare tyres in front....


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Bariman82)*









indian red euro 60 running 195/55/15 in the rear and 195/50/15 in the front. this is what we run on every slammed beetle we build.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (deadspool)*

i used have 125 spare tires from buick and only cost me 5 bucks from yard and dont know how they ride i sold my bug after i finish it


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadspool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadspool* »_Is anyone run spare tire tires in the front of your bugs? do they ride good and work good?
IMO if you want to go real low the 145/65 continental is the way to go. I wouldn't bother with a spare unless if you like the profile of them.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*

Don't go any narrower than you have to. Unless rubbing the inner fender is an issue, at least a 155/something should be on there.
A 175/55 is 0.1" taller than a 145/65 and you get that much more tire on the road.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_135R-15 and 145/65-15 are the two best front tires for slammed Bugs, with a 165R-15 in the rear (or if you want a bit of a fatter tire in the rear, 185/65-15 is a good size.)


I wouldn't call mine slammed, but...
I run 135R-15's in the front and 165R-15's in the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Curt_pnw at 7:51 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


----------



## JamesCaste (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DIE TRYING)*

























and one we're currently building....


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Koo kin ya)*

"would like to see some slammed aircooleds"
not stock bay windows


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Looks like it might be down an inch and a half in the front; which does not mean "slammed". Why does it seem that we have to address this every few pages?


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

slam ur bus and post pic up in here or delete ur pics!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DIE TRYING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIE TRYING* »_









Great pic


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_"would like to see some slammed aircooleds"
not stock bay windows

Are you calling that T3 a Bay window??


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (kellydogg)*

Uhh...no? Where are you reading that?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Are you calling that T3 a Bay window??









Guy deleted his post. There was a stock brown bay window posted right before that post I made.


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Ahhh....my bust, continue on


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DIE TRYING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIE TRYING* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

from this year's winterjam
http://***************/wp-content/gallery/winterjam2010/dave7994.jpg


----------



## Dexter1.8T (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Brian E (Feb 23, 2010)

*My '67*


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

my baby


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (myimola)*

this is my good friend's car, in a month or two should be out on the roads, 8" wide rears made himself that ballance to 0, rebuiling a dual port to go in... post more as they come.
































for got he restoerd this car 12 or 15 years ago, it was the 1st car he ever painted, has been sitting under tarp for 10 years, and will remove pic if it's not slammed enough


_Modified by almstVW at 10:24 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

thats fine by me


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

ooh what's this? I drew a square.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Bariman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bariman82* »_
Sure, for 50 miles at 50 mph. There's any number of real tire sizes that will work better. 175/55, 165/45, 165/55. You have to get some rubber on the road.

I'm not saying it's right or anything, but...
15" space saving spares are made to go 50-50 on big heavy american cars,
on our light little beetles, those spares last about 3 months.
and that was daily use
(not that I would ever do that....again)








and a pic I took of my friend's 66... "Blacky" on Smart car tires


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (almstVW)*

awesome tires!








i'm starting to see this alot more now, how is this red stripe on the tire done? or are the bought like that already?








(cellphone pic)
if they dont cost n arm n a leg im thinking of going this route with my square..


_Modified by czykvw at 2:12 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (czykvw)*

Portowalls http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...12426
all the cool kids are doing it!!!!







see my thread








&


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (GEETi)*

The portowalls need not be there when there is really not a tire, looks really crappy to me.


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









beautiful!!!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

what city? 
amsterdam?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Prague


----------



## jkalpowsky (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

I run portawalls on mine, but I wouldn't really run them on such a small tire. Due to sidewall flex, you're likely going to be scrubbing the insert on the pavement, and they can't really hold up to much abuse.









Not quite as low as I'd like to go yet, but there's more in the works. (motor's higher on the priority list)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost:


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









ahh love notchbacks, what kind of rims are those?


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

what green color is that bug??? ^


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubguyjosh* »_what green color is that bug??? ^

i would say this one:
http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/colors/52151l14.htm
or this one:
http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/colors/54l213.htm
or this one:
http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/colors/55l313.htm


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (czykvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czykvw* »_
ahh love notchbacks, what kind of rims are those?

Silver (or unfinished?) BRMs


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (jkalpowsky)*









That blue is Electric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

^^^^^ Full of Win. Wow ^^^^^


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (jfranklin)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Phunkshon at 4:24 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Is that Sponge Bob?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jfranklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfranklin* »_Is that Sponge Bob? 

Just looked at my post. Dunno what you're talking about...
Apologies for any reposts:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jfranklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfranklin* »_Is that Sponge Bob?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Dexter1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dexter1.8T* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4788076

this is a pic post thread. post a pic, stop promoting your kill switches, or get the kcuf out.


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*




















































_Modified by jfranklin at 9:07 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (jfranklin)*

Flat blue is sex.


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (SoLeFooD)*




































_Modified by Scrappy1 at 10:22 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

here's a couple i took at winterjam:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_here's a couple i took at winterjam:


yaayuh Tek!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









LOL, that's our stand


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (the dayzwalker)*









what are these called really like them.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Ted Bundy's slammed 68


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_Ted Bundy's slammed 68










I would kill for that car
waka waka waka


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (rickster123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickster123* »_








what are these called really like them.

Single Cab (not sure if that's the Official VW naming or 'slang')


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (GEETi)*

Yes they are called Single Cabs, Double Cabs are even better!


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WickedGTi)*

^^^ So very true


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Bariman82)*


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (jkalpowsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jkalpowsky* »_I run portawalls on mine, but I wouldn't really run them on such a small tire. Due to sidewall flex, you're likely going to be scrubbing the insert on the pavement, and they can't really hold up to much abuse.









Not quite as low as I'd like to go yet, but there's more in the works. (motor's higher on the priority list)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the color


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (burnt63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIE TRYING* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Great pic










_Quote, originally posted by *burnt63* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah, Ocean City, MD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WickedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedGTi* »_Double Cabs are even better!

Utter lies.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (El Jarretto)*

^^^single cab secksiness!
















































can anyone guess what I want?


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Sven7)*

that 610 is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (arc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_
that 610 is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2 I wanna see some more pics of that!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (RearViewMirrorBlur)*


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_
Utter lies.


Form, function and opinion yes!


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (WickedGTi)*

More of my buddies car which is posted above.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

my dads single cab and my two babies in the background.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (RearViewMirrorBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RearViewMirrorBlur* »_
x2 I wanna see some more pics of that!

have fun!








http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx 
I love Datsuns. 


_Modified by Sven7 at 10:48 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Sven7)*


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: (IIapoxII)*

does anyone know where i can get the yellow headlight on the 1 st pic for my 68


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (dubhavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubhavoc* »_does anyone know where i can get the yellow headlight on the 1 st pic for my 68 

on what pic? You could always go on ebay and look up beetle headlights.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIE TRYING* »_










I'm not even kidding when I say, I'm 98% sure thats me on the balcony. I stayed in that place, right across from the convention center, in that room, and I specifically remember seeing these guys drive by on coastal hwy. The guy who owns the ghia was roomates with the girl that I was staying with for h2o. That's prettty funny!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: (Sven7)*

this one sorry 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubhavoc/4438493402/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (dubhavoc)*

fog light film it is like tint film but in yellow and for fog lights


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
have fun!








http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx 
I love Datsuns. 

_Modified by Sven7 at 10:48 PM 3-14-2010_

thats kinda disappointing, the car is super clean, and then you pop the hood! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and besides its not even an air cooled


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (dubhavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubhavoc* »_this one sorry 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubhavoc/4438493402/
\
here ya go

















_Quote, originally posted by *01_Passat_B5.5* »_ 
thats kinda disappointing, the car is super clean, and then you pop the hood! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and besides its not even an air cooled









chill out man. it's easier to post up a link than pm three people.


----------



## stifflou (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*









Low enough for the sh!tty PA roads....
Well for now anyway


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

need to lower more!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


























_Modified by apw at 4:16 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (apw)*

slammed into a moped


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









Leet sauce. awesome photo, glorious patina.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*








^


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

hey guys how do you quote on here


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (dubhavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubhavoc* »_hey guys how do you quote on here

hit "reply" then you can hit the "quote" button


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Not mine but a few of my favorites...


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (RearViewMirrorBlur)*

More from my stop in at Winterjam...








Oh, sorry, you said slammed


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (myimola)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (6T1)*

the guy that owns that white panel above, is a super nice guy met him last year at winter jam, sick bus, and the guy that makes those wheels does amazing work, on the wheels and his personal ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RearViewMirrorBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RearViewMirrorBlur* »_























wow this is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_














wow this is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah, I saw it as we were driving down the street last year at WinterJam and it was a mad scramble for the camera and luckily the picture came out awesome! 
And yeah the guy that owns that panel is awesome! I meet him the same time you did. He was waiting to go on the incredibly unreliable dyno.


_Modified by RearViewMirrorBlur at 6:39 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hoodride?








----


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sven7)*

three wheelin', sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themerch. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Isgro)*

hey Isgro that red splitty from winter jam was previously owned by one of the dudes from the shop down here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wammy


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (themerch.)*

oh man miss old tetanus ^


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (apw)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*

















Edit: damn this it a nice bug... Look at all the little custom touches, CLEAN & COOL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GEETi at 5:53 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (GEETi)*


----------



## therustyglove (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: (therustyglove)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









siiiiiick
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

god damn that Notch is perfect


----------



## chencho (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (shaunl)*

Yeah, all these pics would also go well on the new http://www.hoodride.com site.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (chencho)*

my cal-look beater. Front is raised in this pic for a cruise we were about to go on. I'll get some with it cranked down


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (chencho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chencho* »_http://www.hoodride.com 


WTF, seriously?


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (chencho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chencho* »_Yeah, all these pics would also go well on the new http://www.hoodride.com site.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (chencho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chencho* »_Yeah, all these pics would also go well on the new http://www.hoodride.com site. 

that's cold blooded


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

DopeBeatDerrick does not approve.








However, I approve of Gerson's Double Cab...


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

love that klassic fab green!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Isgro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_DopeBeatDerrick does not approve.








However, I approve of Gerson's Double Cab...









such a kewl rig............


----------



## chencho (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_

WTF, seriously?








 Why not? No politics here, visit the site or not...


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (chencho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chencho* »_ Why not? 

Its just the name of it, thats all.


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (amor1305)*


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

mmm mango green goodness!!!!


----------



## Dead Noise (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

Some that I took at a local VW show
































May not be VW but still deserves to be posted.


----------



## VDUBZ_OWN (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (kakarottt)*

F**KIN SICK!!!!WELL DONE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolkishthoughT (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*








nice


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (VDUBZ_OWN)*


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

build thread, stat


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: would like to see some slammed aircooleds (floradovr6)*

Back in '02 with an air beam. 








































Front was aired all the way up.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JamesCaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesCaste* »_
and one we're currently building....

























Ditch that extended sump and go dry.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cetanepusher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cetanepusher* »_
Ditch that extended sump and go dry. 

Or at least a Scat thinline for as low as that thing is.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Bariman82)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

that red bug ^ is perfect to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
slammed with wheel well covers have really grown on me!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## aLLy07 (Apr 29, 2010)

*My 67 Slammed Bug - Beetle Juice*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: My 67 Slammed Bug - Beetle Juice (aLLy07)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (ms.golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ms.golf* »_










Nice Dan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (vintage empire)*









Losing track of where I have seen some of these pics, I know i have done some reposting, so its time to wonder threw some of the old pages for fun


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

A German Rat-Rod







(not mine...)
















































http://www.kingsofcruisin.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKZWYo-XnN0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zga_GuIJtg 



_Modified by basti-FSI at 7:12 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

aLLy07 said:


>


 Looks amazing...how much is your front end shortened?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

KCWs project ...still not done


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i love this thread...once i get my 66 back together ill have to post some pics


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^nice


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

anymore of the gold K70?


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.radikalbugz.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19159&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so glad this thread survived the change-over.


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

shaunl said:


>


****ing-a


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

arc9 said:


> ****ing-a


x2


----------



## aLLy07 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Thanx*



DIBRIDER said:


> Looks amazing...how much is your front end shortened?


Thanx DIBRIDER

My 67 Bug Front Beam 3'' narroved and avis adjuster 

7'' slammed


----------



## fr2 (Oct 13, 2005)

to keep it going.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*mine*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 1hotwagon (Feb 7, 2007)

*my 59*


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

this thread is just full of win


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

a few I peep'd at BugOut


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^:thumbup:


----------



## DEADheadDOOLEY (Feb 17, 2010)

**


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

vwjoem said:


>


 Win. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

hard slam, daily driven. 4in. beam,2.5 in the rear.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 


how about a pic? same info as above.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dougie (Nov 21, 2000)

*my 68 cal-looker*

shaved, and frenched
power seats/locks/windows
built the car in high-school ... this is a trip to CO from CA with 2 buddies
good times!


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

VW CLASSIC...


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

BOTHWORLDS said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Spotted another pic of that car. Love it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is mine


----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

all from Bug Run in Sweden.. more pictures here: http://www.ballsdeepcrew.com/gallery/bugrun10/


----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

*Seals*



BOTHWORLDS said:


> I saw this car at the VW Classic...I wanted to know what kind of window seals it had...They were not the factory kind; they were flat and seemed to be effective.
> 
> Sorry, I know this is not the topic of the thread...but I REALLY wanna know.
> 
> VS


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


what the hell is that? couple of these have been posted but i've never seen one in person


----------



## DIBRIDER (Aug 23, 2001)

*Type 34*



jazzcat2001 said:


> what the hell is that? couple of these have been posted but i've never seen one in person


Type 34 Karmann Ghia...some call it the Type 3 Ghia...it is just the "other" Karmann Ghia...this car was modified by KCW out of Colorado, so it is not the original.

As far as I know, they are pretty rare.

VS


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4677&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1800


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

friends old ghia he never should have gotten rid of.


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

my beetle not super slammed but three notches


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## golf1cult (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

golf1cult said:


>


fail on the slammed department


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

this thread makes me want an air cooled , im gonna sell the mark4 and get into this game, no agruments or hate :thumbup: thank you guys! lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

if you do that you will never regret the decision


----------



## jcr13 (Oct 26, 2008)

mk 4 1991 said:


> this thread makes me want an air cooled , im gonna sell the mark4 and get into this game, no agruments or hate :thumbup: thank you guys! lol


makes 2 of us, ever since i seen this thread about a month ago, i been wanting to sell my s40, just to start a new project, and trust me this is the route i'm going with, you guys are doing a great job with your cars......


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^:thumbup:


----------



## deadspool (Feb 17, 2010)

*my 74*

[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

Just got my '63 back on the road. Nothing earth shattering here, but I like it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Holy crap that is beautiful!


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love that Ghia! :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Its not slammed but I wanted to shore out the shot anyway.


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

RafCarre12 said:


> Its not slammed but I wanted to shore out the shot anyway.


NICE ASS! :laugh:


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## .bondy. (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## .bondy. (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

Looks awesome Ben


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


i would love any of these buses!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

any more info on this car?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nope, though it's not the first car I've seen with a fire extinguisher for a muffler. :laugh:


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Fuzz VW said:


> NICE ASS! :laugh:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

mk 4 1991 said:


> this thread makes me want an air cooled , im gonna sell the mark4 and get into this game, no agruments or hate :thumbup: thank you guys! lol





.:Hinrichs:. said:


> if you do that you will never regret the decision


 :laugh::laugh: Famous last words.




Keep the MK4 and build up the aircooled then drive it to see if it really is what you want. They arn't for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

I


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

ZeeuwVW said:


> Just got my '63 back on the road. Nothing earth shattering here, but I like it.


 

Serious? That thing is sick!


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

BMP_FTW said:


> I


----------



## Airborne Ranger (May 20, 2010)

*My 1974 Thing*


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

thats a nice thing!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, it's a beauty for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

wannabeeuroTR said:


> any more pix ?? i just bought a 68 also and selling my 96 vr6  looks like we are in the same boat. lol


 
Exact same boat haha 


















































































She could be lower but I daily this car and it scrapes on everything as is so this is the height I will keep it at till I get a DD.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Excellent color combo. :thumbup:


----------



## Airborne Ranger (May 20, 2010)

teufeltito said:


> thats a nice thing!





EK20 said:


> Yeah, it's a beauty for sure. :thumbup:


 Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

brownhornet said:


> Brought to my attention by Mr.golf


I know right where this is. I believe







there call obsolete parts

Here's some another pic's from the same place I thought everyone should see.


----------



## golf1cult (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

my new 66. almost finished with her.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Airborne Ranger (May 20, 2010)

that olive green Thing with plaid seats is currently for sale over @ the Samba :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh man, I don't even want to know how much a Thing that clean would go for.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Oh man, I don't even want to know how much a Thing that clean would go for.












15.5k


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, time for me to sell of some spare organs. Kidney, Liver, Heart, whatever they'll take.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

^ tire size setup?


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Perfect


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

this is my friend xscirocco16vx, he and his dad restored this when he was 14, then he drove it for a few months when he was 16 or so, then it sat for 15 years, he pulled it out got a newer engine he rebuilt, and he made these rear wheels, and tossed in a 4 1/2" beam and drop spindles, notched rear plates and extensions... doesn't look too bad for a in garage 15+ year old paint job. here's a few shots fom the car show this weekend... i didn't take the pics, it's 3 differnt shooters




















i'll try and find more


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm getting there...


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Mr.BBS said:


>


 set up on this?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

luvaveedub said:


> I'm getting there...


 haha, in the weeds,literally.


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

My 63 after bringing the rear up out of butterfly status and touching up the front... 
































Daily driver.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

7JAD3 said:


> My 63 after bringing the rear up out of butterfly status and touching up the front...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
are you still spokane?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Absolutely love it. Location looks beautiful as well:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love that Bus! :thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## CarPoor (Dec 6, 2001)

*aircooled*

I like the 2 colored bugs and the bus!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## matuza72 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sou brazileiro e essa é minha primeira participação no vortex e esse é meu fusca 72


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

matuza72 said:


> Sou brazileiro e essa é minha primeira participação no vortex e esse é meu fusca 72


i dont know what you said but i love your car :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

jawnsense said:


> i dont know what you said but i love your car :thumbup:




I am Brazilian and this is my first participation in the vortex and this is my 72 Beetle

and a very fine example of a 72 Beetle it is Matuza


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

matuza72 said:


>


Holy crap that is beautiful!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably a repost. Sorry if it is


----------



## ry ry (Aug 17, 2010)

*my bug*


----------



## ry ry (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Almost ran over a Sonic Mint. WHEW that was a close one.


----------



## ckxtreme (Aug 19, 2010)

New to forum, this is my first post;

My 63 I picked up a couple weeks ago:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

vwjoem said:


>




someone watches the simpsons.......

keep em comin guys, great thread.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

Bug and Squareback


----------



## johnraw1 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry its so huge. took some new ones.thought id share.


----------



## ballbagvw (Aug 28, 2010)

*My 68 bay*




















Now for sale


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hope she goes to a good home.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

not so slammed but this is my 68. just put the wheels on and a 4" beam.


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

brycefromspokane said:


> sorry its so huge. took some new ones.thought id share.


I can dig the cross processing. I do that to most of my new stuff.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

GAWD I love this thread


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## mkparker (Jul 3, 2009)

My '62


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Put it in H


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

And a not so slammed:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

more from yesterdays car show


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

mine's kinda low, I guess....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Meh, I've seen lower. :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a great color!


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

brycefromspokane said:


> sorry its so huge. took some new ones.thought id share.


lol, your's is like my 67's older much sexier sister. glasspack?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

not mine..but the owner said he lowered it all the way down and i saw the engine already with turbo installed. i love it!!
(The bus probably already posted here before but this pics are from yesterday meet)


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a beauty!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

is there any good aircooled forums? anyone


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

www.thesamba.com 

pretty much the aircooled equivalent to the kotex...


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, thesamba.com is the best place for almost anything aircooled. There's a few shop sites that are really good as well, but that's the best bet for any/all info.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Seanele said:


> not mine..but the owner said he lowered it all the way down and i saw the engine already with turbo installed. i love it!!
> (The bus probably already posted here before but this pics are from yesterday meet)


 very cool article over at motor mavens website on this bus.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

dubletake said:


> lol, your's is like my 67's older much sexier sister. glasspack?


 yes indeed. i ran a stinger for exactly one day and tore it off in a parking lot.


----------



## EUROVWKID (Sep 18, 2010)

Fettes Brot said:


> '57 Oval


 
such a sick whip. nice man :beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is like porn to me. keep em' comming!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## ~ vwGTi ~ (May 23, 2007)

*whos car is that*

with the aqua paint color and wheels that match with the white accent on the vent


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 7thRabbit (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

wannabaja said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

at H2Oi


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

*awsome forum*

just registered to the forum and im loving this topic and im thinking why didnt i sign up along time ago!

great idea and great forum
:thumbup:
i want to post pictures but it wont allow me to iv got a nice decked oval i want to share with you:banghead:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

gringo_54_oval said:


> i want to post pictures but it wont allow me to iv got a nice decked oval i want to share with you:banghead:


Upload them to www.photobucket.com :thumbup:


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Upload them to www.photobucket.com :thumbup:


thanks mate il give that a go 
Alex


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

hope iv done it correct sorry im not the best with the computers


heres my oval


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm undecided on the wheels, but I like everything else. :thumbup:

Any interior shots?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

*new one*











road shot by a buddy. thats my good friend tylers roadster in front of me. both of these cars are like driving bottle rockets.


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


> I'm undecided on the wheels, but I like everything else. :thumbup:
> 
> Any interior shots?


i wanted to go a different look everyone seems to go BRMS,porsche fuchs,empi's
but i am a bit over those rims im going to change them.
might give my bug a xmas present


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

gringo_54_oval said:


> i wanted to go a different look everyone seems to go BRMS,porsche fuchs,empi's
> but i am a bit over those rims im going to change them.
> might give my bug a xmas present


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Husky - BR said:


> Bug and Squareback


Type 4 Brasilia not a square :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

*my set.*

my old bus








my old square



[URL="http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/jbrooks1967/square/?action=view&current=vwtrailer004.jpg"]

my bug


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Type 4 Brasilia not a square


Nop , this is a Variant flat nose ( cara chata )Thats the Brazilian version of a Square back


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

A classic:


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes she is HOT


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Mine isn't in the weeds exactly, but I have to be pretty darn careful not to destroy the header and muffler, or whack the front apron on stuff...


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

LooseNuts I love love love your old bus.


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

funny vid of our buses. all actors are up for oscars.


----------



## dieselskid (Aug 13, 2010)

Can anyone give me the tire sizes for this car?? portawalls? thanks.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dieselskid said:


> Can anyone give me the tire sizes for this car?? portawalls? thanks.


 
That's Jakes aka sleds from the PNW old ride and now Brians for Louisville KY. I believe from what Brian told me they are 165 out back. And if I remember corectly 155 45 15 up front. 


















And thx BMP_FTW I loved the look too.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> That's Jakes aka sleds from the PNW old ride and now Brians for Louisville KY. I believe from what Brian told me they are 165 out back. And if I remember corectly 155 45 15 up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some more of Brians ride. 



















Here's his link 

http://www.negativecamber.com/


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> That's Jakes aka sleds from the PNW old ride and now Brians for Louisville KY. I believe from what Brian told me they are 165 out back. And if I remember corectly 155 45 15 up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some more of Brians ride.


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

3 new ones from the APR BBQ...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


 

LOL that's Chase old pile. :thumbup: love that bus 


long live the cult.. 













and way to get your post count up GEETi :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


 Man that is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*can we please stop quoting pictures when replying right under them?* 

the thread is already pic-heavy and takes a while to scroll, no need to double that by quoting every god damn picture...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

arc9 said:


> *can we please stop quoting pictures when replying right under them?*


 Doesn't the quoted COPY picture load simultaneously with the original? I might be mistaken, but I thought I remembered copies loading that way in my dial-up days..... 





arc9 said:


> the thread is already pic-heavy and takes a while to scroll, no need to double that by quoting every god damn picture...


 & yes, SEEING slammed anything involves pictures..... 

(& where's _your_ pic???? :laugh: )


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice tan/beige bug:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

^^^Samba user^^^ 




























































































Some Inspiration for you, Frank


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

more......


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

EK20 said:


>


 anyone know if this cars owner is on here ? that car is from Turkey. its so sick!


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

acetate909 said:


> Type 4 Brasilia not a square :thumbup:


 
brasilia is









this is the squareback in Brazil is called "variante", in this specific model is the first.


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

well since I dont hava a picture of my car yeat here a little video,plz tell me what you guys think:thumbup: 



http://vimeo.com/7091474


----------



## JEFFY_Type III (Oct 16, 2010)

*Here is my 71 Type III*

71 type III, auto, still running strong with fuel injection!! 165's all the way around.


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

fala doido very nice ghia parabens :thumbup:


----------



## JEFFY_Type III (Oct 16, 2010)

A couple better pics....


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

valeu Brother,thank's:thumbup:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

My car on our way to Bugtoberfest!!


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> LOL that's Chase old pile. :thumbup: love that bus
> 
> 
> long live the cult..


I heard the cultawgen guys are dbags....



they have to be with pieces of **** like this.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

couple more from Bugtoberfest :thumbup: good turnout


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

You should've shown up on time!! :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

JEFFY_Type III said:


> A couple better pics....


1. Delete pictures from this thread.
2. Lower it.
3. ????? (post new pictures)
4. Profit


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

acetate909 said:


> couple more from Bugtoberfest :thumbup: good turnout


This is Gerry's car. He's on the Bugtoberfest art this year and is in my club. Followed this beater halfway home from Tucson.


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

all Punchdrunk customs beams!!














































coming soon!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

far4ngnwolfie said:


> all Punchdrunk customs beams!!
> 
> coming soon!!



oh ****!!!!  :laugh: 

maybe she's not as pretty......but mine's coming soon too, courtesy of Punchdrunk Customs as well  
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if a repost


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Another shot of Gerry's car: BTW- This car is NOT on airbags. Crazy mother f***er drives it like this.










Another cool shot of my car:


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

far4ngnwolfie said:


>


i'm liking this alot.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Niiiiceee



geeti said:


> ^^^samba user^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

acetate909 said:


> oh ****!!!!  :laugh:
> 
> maybe she's not as pretty......but mine's coming soon too, courtesy of Punchdrunk Customs as well
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Matt is a VERY busy man. It's about time somebody offered a quality T3 airbeam! I should have mine within the next couple of weeks. It's gonna be purty.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

GEETi said:


> Doesn't the quoted COPY picture load simultaneously with the original? I might be mistaken, but I thought I remembered copies loading that way in my dial-up days.....
> 
> (& where's _your_ pic???? :laugh: )


yes, its just annoying to scroll past the same pics multiple times on one page when the pages are already insanely long. 

ok, here are my pics 






































bonus - not very slammed and not aircooled, but a nice shot anyway...


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

arc9 said:


> yes, its just annoying to scroll past the same pics multiple times on one page when the pages are already insanely long.
> 
> ok, here are my pics
> 
> ...



I just love the first gen of Passats


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

arc9 said:


> yes, its just annoying to scroll past the same pics multiple times on one page when the pages are already insanely long.
> 
> ok, here are my pics
> 
> ...


*Sorry for the re-quote but.....Nice Bugs!!!*


----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)

Painted about a month or so ago.






























Thanks.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*trying to figure ut posting pics*


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*my 65*


pre paint...

post paint/wrap...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

some real nice pictures,in this thread:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

does anyone know what good offsets will fit well on an old bug? I might pick up some ssr mk2s in a 15x9 +0 all around. just want to make sure they fit well before I get them. any help is appreciated


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

im liking that black and white airbrushed bug with spoked rims looks good :thumbup: 
Please please put pics of that beast when its finished


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

gringo_54_oval said:


> im liking that black and white airbrushed bug with spoked rims looks good :thumbup:
> Please please put pics of that beast when its finished


 THANKS! It's actually a vinyl wrap. It is actually a temp paintjob til Febuary. I'll try to get more pics up soon.


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

i agree rex, that is one amazing car. not enough vws respect the spokes.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

samba user


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


That's a nice Karmann Ghia:thumbup:


----------



## volksrod65 (Nov 4, 2010)

*my 65 panel*


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh man that karman Ghia is awesome wish i had one


----------



## 69toga (Sep 9, 2009)

here are a couple of my friends cars (mine in the bg - before lowering)









here's my 67 after lowering.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Whoa- Hi George!


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

VdubGtivr96 said:


> Oh man that karman Ghia is awesome wish i had one


I do have one:thumbup:


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

69toga said:


>


thats like two exits from where I live!!! :laugh: im right at gilbert and the 60

I saw one of the d3 cars(baby blue with black teledials on the rear) on the side of the 60 i think it was yesterday. we were towing a corrado and there was a cop with him so couldn't stop


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Yeah- that was me. Car got impounded. Turns out I have a ticket to take care of AJ, so they towed my car. Hopefully getting her back tomorrow...


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

SidVicious said:


> Yeah- that was me. Car got impounded. Turns out I have a ticket to take care of AJ, so they towed my car. Hopefully getting her back tomorrow...



oh damn dude

didn't realize that it was the same car but I worked with you until just recently also..love that car :thumbup:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Thanks man! I'll have her back in the next few days(hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Arizona blows :thumbdown: Sorry the fuzz impounded your car man

However! 
This Ghia is just another great example of why I can't get them out of my head
:thumbup: :thumbup:
so purrty


Phunkshon said:


>


yes I quoted it again


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Phunkshon said:


>


Quoted, too, 'cuz I'm digging his wheel / tire set-up for some reason.
vvv Mine  vvv


----------



## YBH (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess I will make my 1st post here, seems like the right place at least. 

This is my 67 westy.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

^^ very nice!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 69toga (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Lorin! how's it goin?


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

69toga said:


> Hello Lorin! how's it goin?



Crappy week- doin better now :vampire:


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:
:beer::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


Are you the one that bought this from Nate?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> Are you the one that bought this from Nate?


 Nope...I'm just a picture poster.


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here a picture from when I got the car







this is the motor that I built for it
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

more pictures on diferent view's






[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some most recent pictures



R32peterb said:


>


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


Sex.


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

GEETi said:


>


What is the grille on the white one?!?! That is great!


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

Bunyip Lupin said:


> What is the grille on the white one?!?! That is great!


It´s a bra as a protection for the paint work.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

This one makes a wet spot in my under britches. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Sex.



X2 on this beotch 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fgrosso5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Saw this double cab in my Nan's development the other day, Mt. wolf pa. If the owner is on here awesome car man! Also the bus is sorta slammed, but for a different purpose. My dad built it a few years ago and we will hopefully be restoring it soon.[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Jer's bug is so sick one of my favs..

Here's a couple of pics from his shop from the shop show he had last summer.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VeeDubDoug (Dec 2, 2010)

*My '66*

My '66.


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

NICE:thumbup::beer:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

My buddies single.

Not a VW but it is air cooled and slammed!


----------



## veedublime (Apr 23, 2003)

rexrexrex said:


> My buddies single.!


Wha?:what:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

veedublime said:


> Wha?:what:


Yea, but I think he needs to lower it. LOL!!!!:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

rexrexrex said:


> My buddies single.


Love your buddies SC. I posted it up here earlier. 


One of my all time favorits..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

My '59 that I picked up today 
Gonna get black BRM Speedwells and an 1600 engine in the rear 

Yes, it do snows a lot in Sweden. Cheers folks!


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

rasta, :screwy:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Michos Miche said:


> My '59 that I picked up today
> Gonna get black BRM Speedwells and an 1600 engine in the rear
> 
> Yes, it do snows a lot in Sweden. Cheers folks!


Love me the 59 year man. Looks good too, but you are far from the correct thread with your 4x4.


----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

LooseNuts said:


> Love me the 59 year man. Looks good too, but you are far from the correct thread with your 4x4.


Then it would be nice if you could please show me the correct thread.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

GeeTi...do you still have yours? 

mine:


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

dunno if i posted pics after i narowed and slammed the front w/adjusters and spindles... 
but here they are anyway of my '65 :grinsanta:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Schell R32 said:


> GeeTi...do you still have yours?
> 
> .........


 Yup:  









It's tucked in for the winter


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

cool ride..patina and all. 

seen it at the seekonk dust off once.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

went to my buddies today, here are a couple of his, he just did the Thing recently, the bus is still a WIP but getting closer


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


>


I'm not an air-cooled guy, but this one is damn sick


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm new on here so I thought I would post a picture of my 65 Ghia


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

garykohl2 said:


> I'm new on here so I thought I would post a picture of my 65 Ghia


Nice Ghia ,Gary:thumbup:
I have a 67 Ghia,pictures are posted on previous page


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

EK20 said:


>


ive had this picture saved on my comp for years... never get tired of seeing it :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

subd:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

JUICE_B5 said:


> Nice Ghia ,Gary:thumbup:
> I have a 67 Ghia,pictures are posted on previous page


Thanks! Yours looks nice as well


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GTI0518T32 said:


> ive had this picture saved on my comp for years... never get tired of seeing it :thumbup:


Nor do I. :thumbup:

I have a feeling I might have posted in earlier in this thread though.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Suspekt said:


> I'm not an air-cooled guy, but this one is damn sick




Couldn't agree more. One of my top 5 favs of all time.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

just "finished" my 59, still waiting for my engine but almost ready to drive.:thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

^^NICE :thumbup:


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

thanks,

that freakin bay in the above post is absolutely awesome


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

Fjord blue??


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

dont know, could be. it looks different in different light, kinda like Fjord blue does. I tried looking on the samba for a color match but every Fjord car looks different also


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

warms the heart


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

royragtop said:


> dont know, could be. it looks different in different light, kinda like Fjord blue does. I tried looking on the samba for a color match but every Fjord car looks different also


After looking again, it looks a little dark to be Fjord Blue. Mine is a lot lighter.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

post up yours, I wanna see

well I know mine has been re-sprayed but it looks like the factory color that is under the dash and under the hood, places I know they didnt re-spray. maybe mine is Slate blue, but came up with nothing on thesamba about that color to compare it to. I dont know but I'm happy with it whatever it is


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's one quick one of mine, hopefully do a full shoot of it soon.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

148 pages of awesomness:thumbup:


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

nice BOISE!!! sweet bug, sometimes mine looks that color, sometimes it looks darker


----------



## deadspool (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ killer!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

vento86 said:


> 148 pages of awesomness:thumbup:


freal tho!  :thumbup: 
:beer:


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

this bitch is fuggin dirty, straight up gangsta!!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

royragtop said:


> this bitch is fuggin dirty, straight up gangsta!!


That's so thug.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

that oval is sweet as hell!!

I'd roll that all day,everyday!!

like this,Manny's out of NY:


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

I cant wait for spring. I'll put the bug back on the road again.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## MartyShotinhimer (Jul 24, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


pure sex


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Keep em comming :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>



Dang that beach is bangin.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Those my bug count as low 

My Bug  by dubhavoc, on Flickr


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's one of mine almost ready for the road. Took the Christmas holiday as an opportunity to take some shots of my progress.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice ride man. Fricken love the color.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

ditto, sweet lookin ride:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Stefans 58. by Daniel Baum, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*vert*

the weathers too nice not to pull the vert out. 
i apologize for not being low enough. 
i'm workin on it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^^my fav. color!! 

Burnt63, nice Cooker's selection:thumbup:


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> ^^^my fav. color!!
> 
> Burnt63, nice Cooker's selection:thumbup:


 thanks. those were taken down at bugout. :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

hope to finally make to there this year, as well as the classic!


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah one of these years i would like to make it out west for the classic...maybe a bug-in and drag day too. haha.


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

lucalucaluca said:


>


what is this?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

90slow_rado said:


> what is this?


Reminds me of the VW Puma a little. Damn, I can't think of its name right now:banghead:

Edit: *SP2*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

they had a couple of cool wierdo sh!ts over there.




here is a Brazilian 412, same model kinda but more of a wagon
this one is in Arizona


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

is that Franz? in the first pic?...that single is SICK!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

Schell R32 said:


> is that Franz? in the first pic?...that single is SICK!!!



it does look like the Pumpkin but I dont remember it having skirts, plus I dont think he would roll like that, maybe someone else bought it and did that to it?


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

actually if it is then for sure some else bought it, looks like it is over seas somewhere

here is the link
http://blog.bbt4vw.com/2011/01/13/t...+bbt4vw+(BBT+nv+//+Blog)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i love those guys at KCW..pure inspiration for me here in New England...building real cars, with real budgets and an occasional trailer queen!!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

they are cool guys, I remember a couple yrs ago John showed up at the Bugorama in this, drove it all the way from Gran Junction



-DOOMED- said:


> Cool Find in an interesting place.
> This one fell off a cliff and KCW saved it, barndoors are cool .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

My god I love those SP2s. Anybody got any other pictures of that one? Or any for that matter?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

shaunl said:


> My god I love those SP2s. Anybody got any other pictures of that one? Or any for that matter?


Just do a google pic search. :thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

probably a repost, but I still think it's cool

[


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

royragtop said:


> they had a couple of cool wierdo sh!ts over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car is actually called Variante its a wagon model of the famous Brasilia both from Brazil :thumbup:

Here is a few pics of the brasilia


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

royragtop said:


>


Sweet love.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

412 Variant, whatever, the Variant as we know it was just a sqareback




anyways
























[/


----------



## Paluminati07 (Feb 1, 2005)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

so badass:beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## adaze1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*My Single*








and at a show


----------



## adaze1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*My buggy*

Built 2017cc engine 48 IDA's Gary Pelican built close ratio 4 speed. The last one may give away my age. and yes I built the engine in 1984 and it still runs as hard now as it did back then.







and yes those are my kids


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)

*My 69.*






































Still under contruction but getting there.

Enjoy


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

conceptzrqt said:


>


Any more pictures of the beetle??


----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

My 58' RATLOOKER Dub during the process of lowering it! Last MOT was back in 1975, the next one will be this spring... 

Ride low volks!

Greetings from a cold Sweden!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

my buddies bu he just finished and sold and now is goin to Barett Jackson on Saturday. should fetch a nice dollar on there, very clean and detailed bus, amazing quality of work he put into it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sex. :thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

would like to see some "lowered" aircooled? lol


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

love that color...so nice.


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Humboldt_Hoov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

dustinwark said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

Do you have a high-res version of that photo that you would be willing to share? That would make a most-excellent Windows wallpaper.


----------



## MKI_GT (May 28, 2006)

What about this one? LOL!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

not only is the girl cute as hell...that car is bad A$$!!


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> not only is the girl cute as hell...that car is bad A$$!!


agreed:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i think we've posted every slammed vw in the world. lol


----------



## rockdoc (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings: Amazing thread!. Sure a lot of nice cars on this site. I have just joined your group and look forward to spending time here. I too have a "lowered" bug. A 63 slider that is wrapped up and tucked away for the winter. I was going to post a few snaps but can't seem to find an option to do so?. I noticed, just now, that under "permission" notifications at bottom of page, I am allowed all but permission to post photos, so once I can figure out how to allow that, I will send a few shots of my bug. Thanks all.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You can upload them to Photobucket. :thumbup:


----------



## rockdoc (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey EK20: That's the only way eh?. I don't know why but I just don't like the idea of dumping my photos into those "repositories". I guess, as your post suggests, I being an "older geezer" too, just can't or at least resist some functions and requirements of our new "open" computer society. ?????? 
Just noticed in my posting permissions I am not allowed to post attachments ??


----------



## fusiongti (Aug 16, 2010)

EK20 said:


>


 Besides the smoking hot blonde, any more pics of this Beetle??  Very Nice! 

Are those GR 17" 'Rader' Wheels?? 

:beer:


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are a couple of my car. It isn't quite done yet so you'll have to excuse the "unfinished" appearance of it. I"ve got the interior in now, but I'm deployed right now so I haven't been able to finish it. When I get back to the states next year I'll wrap it up. It's a static drop, no airride or anything like that... 





































Here is a couple of the pan and motor...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

rockdoc said:


> Hey EK20: That's the only way eh?. I don't know why but I just don't like the idea of dumping my photos into those "repositories". I guess, as your post suggests, I being an "older geezer" too, just can't or at least resist some functions and requirements of our new "open" computer society. ??????
> Just noticed in my posting permissions I am not allowed to post attachments ??


 Setting your photo albums to private will help. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow..crazy low ghia's


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vintage-wagenwerks (Feb 1, 2011)

that´s my oval


----------



## silvergti17 (Feb 3, 2009)

anybody have any pics of some slammed fastbacks? post em up need some ideas for my new project


----------



## RUSTED ROCKERS (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

silvergti17 said:


> anybody have any pics of some slammed fastbacks? post em up need some ideas for my new project


quick scan of the Fastback gallery:














































2" trans raise


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

now some of "my speed"....these are from my buddies at ultimate aircooled:

most of these cost more than any tilted out muscle car!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah not all of 'em are street legal but you ain't touching any of these cars unless you do low 10's!!!

again thanks for Brian watts for the super nice phots and web addy:









like mine...this too is STREET LEGAL...does low 10's...










slammed is killer but when you can still run 10's or better and your rear camber is still nuts on...your doing something right:









8's...









enjoy!!!


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

well if you want to go that route...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Schell R32 said:


>


:thumbup:
I love when they maintain the stock look, looks like you could see that one on the streets


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep that's troy Sellar's ride...he runs the unlimited street class and also heads a killer organization down south ish...

Burnt63...i knew you would enjoy it!! give some of these guys the "other" end of the spectrum!!

these cars,like mine,can't be more than a few inches off the ground with no camber and no obstructions...perfect flat from front to back!!

front beam is 1" off the ground and the rear has nearly zero camber...it is around 1.75"...

...all suspension,raised trans,frame head and ladder bars etc..


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

silvergti17 said:


> anybody have any pics of some slammed fastbacks? post em up need some ideas for my new project


a few I have saved, some or most are probably reposts, but anyway:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

^^^ some nice ones there, damn.


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love Fastback's, thank's guys.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yellowvduber (Dec 8, 2010)

cdub58 said:


>


so. i cant help but admire the yellow bumper lights... do they make fog lights like thoes? if so were can i find clean ones?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

GEETi said:


>


nice JAGTAG


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

GEETi said:


>


Awesome lowlight Ghia IMO except for the placement of mirrors.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah rocking the Albert mirror look...


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Rocking the traditional Japanese location on the fenders. I looked into it further and it's a car from Japan. 
Couldn't tell with the blocked out license plate


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Agua Caliente Park by acetate337, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

*This thread is a fantastic collection*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

One of the few cars that can pull off brown. :thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Rincon Mountains by acetate337, on Flickr


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

*Nice and rare this one*


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

*This one is certainly different*


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

My car Im selling


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That sucks you have to sell her. You don't have any kids you could sell instead?


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

EK20 said:


>


thats my '58 and my cousins square:thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

platinumedVR6 said:


> thats my '58 and my cousins square:thumbup:


A couple of beauties right there. :thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JSM Graphics (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(close the hood, please  )


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

that patina'd 58-59 up top is so bad ass!!

Geeti where do you find some of these pics?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Schell R32 said:


> that patina'd 58-59 up top is so bad ass!!
> 
> Geeti where do you find some of these pics?


Oh, I have a feeling you know..........


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

I know of most of the places but man your pulling up some killer ones!!! not the big "S"place right?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Schell R32 said:


> I know of most of the places but man your pulling up some killer ones!!! not the big "S"place right?


Sorry, but The Big Ess is a major source (Don't tell me, _It's like finding out Mickey Mantle corked his bat_, right?  )









((along with a few other sites / blogs / ....my camera  ))


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

lots of Euro' and other countries your finding...they have some of the best patina'd rides for sure!!


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

big fan of the Radikal Bugz boys' work.


----------



## JSM Graphics (Feb 22, 2011)

To follow up the video I posted...

Heres what the meeting point for the cruise to the show looked like around 6:30am:

IMGP8073 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr




Static (NO air/hydro) '64 OG paint RHD bug:

IMGP8112 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr



IMGP8118 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr




Static '64 next to static CKD Nigerian bug (Balljoint beam):

IMGP8152 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr



'57 panel with maaassive tubs to accomodate stock height cross ply tyres:

IMGP8159 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr


Even more OG paint slammed dubs:

IMGP8415 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr




The static '64 again (which, in case you were thinking it couldn't have driven far like that... It did 150 mile round trip that day):

IMGP8486 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr



My Ghia and the '64:

IMGP8489 by JSM Graphics, on Flickr


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

man i would love to unload the hot rod for a nice well done patina car!!!!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

GEETi said:


>


I would trade both of my wives for that car.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

madster said:


> I would trade both of my wives for that car.


I was thinking maybe toss a kid on e-bay


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i think i just pee'd a little!


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

Schell R32 said:


> i think i just pee'd a little!


 x2:laugh:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

^^boss:thumbup::beer:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I want a bus more than ever after looking at some of these..


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JeffryVW (Dec 19, 2010)

No Airride!!


----------



## JeffryVW (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Rostlaube (Oct 16, 2006)

*my Rustbox*


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

YES, I'm quoting with pictures....because it's  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



JeffryVW said:


>


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

ughhhhhhhh so badass


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

*whatthef*uckisthissh*t?*










i undertand some of you guys dont like super beetles, but what the hell? :screwy:


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

WINTERJAM Daytona Beach, FL



Deceitful said:


>


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

justing1234 said:


> i undertand some of you guys dont like super beetles, but what the hell? :screwy:


the headlight set up on that looks weird but the rest of that car looks pretty tough


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

jazzcat2001 said:


> the headlight set up on that looks weird but the rest of that car looks pretty tough


Did you mean that the rest of the car is tough to look at and nowhere close to slammed?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

-DOOMED- said:


> Did you mean that the rest of the car is tough to look at and nowhere close to slammed?



i posted it making fun of the front end too.. but why does it being slammed have to do with it? it has fat rear tires, which hints that it's possibly a drag car... and you cant really slam a super.. i mean you can.. but it's pointless.. there's no beam to narrow, so your steering abilities would probably suck.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

justing1234 said:


> i posted it making fun of the front end too.. * but why does it being slammed have to do with it? *it has fat rear tires, which hints that it's possibly a drag car... and you cant really slam a super.. i mean you can.. but it's pointless.. there's no beam to narrow, so your steering abilities would probably suck.


Dig this:* Thread: would like to see some slammed aircooleds. * Im certain you clicked the thread and saw that it was about slammed aircooleds. 

Now, think about it. Does that car qualify as a slammed aircooled? This thread is not the abortion thread over on the Samba. Perhaps one should be started here -- it would probably get flooded with slammed cars though.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Ugh, that distorted Super....

anyway....more on topic, please


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

-DOOMED- said:


> Dig this:* Thread: would like to see some slammed aircooleds. * Im certain you clicked the thread and saw that it was about slammed aircooleds.
> 
> Now, think about it. Does that car qualify as a slammed aircooled? This thread is not the abortion thread over on the Samba. Perhaps one should be started here -- it would probably get flooded with slammed cars though.







truedat


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


That is a kick ass shot!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that's a really neat shot. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Sorry (....but I would!)


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Possibly more low than slammed but still one tough van


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


> Sorry (....but I would!)


That's for sale man..6cyl...dodge van roof...be a cool ride.Just saw it on samba


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

West Country Space said:


>


Love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

still for sale but I wanted to take some new pics.
Bump new pics.


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## sellitsoon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Mine--almost fishied....finally*


----------



## evilrduck (Feb 21, 2009)

here is mine... w.i.p


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> That's for sale man..6cyl...dodge van roof...be a cool ride.Just saw it on samba



I spend countless hours a day on Samba. 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1103651

1974 CUSTOM BUG Rat Rod, Hot Rod, V6 Price: 8500
Awesome little vw rat rod I built a few years ago. Full air suspension with over 10 inches of lift. Bodydropped/ channeled 4 inches, dodge van roof molded in, 6 in chop, 30 inch Coker white walls ... Not cheap portawalls. Water cooled Chevy v6, with a bunch of performance parts on it. 20 Gallon aluminum gas tank with sending unit, custom sheetmetal dash.... Plenty left to do to finish it. Its only been to 2 shows... And resulted in dozens of magazine pictures. I don't want to get rid of it... But I have about a dozen other things I'm building. check it out in action on YouTube... just search "Village Customs 2010". Located in Virginia Beach, Virginia. Delivery options are negotiable. Call or text Josh at 757 679 8841 or email at [email protected]

If you don't like it, I don't really care... if you do like it, it's for sale!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

30" white walls!...exactly where would 1 go to find those f'ers?..Can't imagine there's to much demand for something like those.


----------



## xBrentx (Mar 2, 2011)

*My pride and joy*








68 chopped stretched and widened 6" suicide doors, and hopefully by mid summer i'll have a 71 911 motor in it


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Fantastic -- hundreds of slammed VWs no two the same, this thread is addictive.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

sellitsoon said:


>


Absolutely fantastic. Nice and clean without being overdone. :thumbup:


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


i like the name of that place.


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

woodburn or woodruff special right? have you seen the video of the guy driving it? he has to crawl in face first, and lay flat to drive.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

it's woodruff special.. and it's not low enough.it needs to be a convertable


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

not that "slammed" , but reeeeeee-aly nice


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

I LOVE that vert. It's been for sale on thesamba for quite some time now. hmmm....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


Sexy and awesome!


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys, long time follower of this thread.. great shots... hope you like some of mine?

My brother and i are trying to get the "scene" happening in Queensland, Australia 

My 58

when i picked it up.. 









Now after abit of paint blending and a hit with the slam stick









































My 56 oval project have replaced about 50% of the metal in this thing... 2 years of welding and grinding so far...

Got it like this..

































This is where its at now... through it together quickly to take to a local show, now im at body work stage

























My brothers old 57 oval
when he bought it..









After lots of work... and grafting in a rag clip.

















My Brothers 15 window kombi
Befor..

































My Brothers Pre A 356

































My Brother old 59
befor...









After

































My girlfriends aussie 61 with the 50/50 tailights, we bought this off a friend down south, he did all the work, we just bought it for her daily only thing i didnt was built it a 4.5" beam with shock and swapped it for the 6" with no shocks ...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

GEETi said:


> not that "slammed" , but reeeeeee-aly nice


One of my favorite Rods at the 2011 WinterJam and NO Dough Bus Show :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'ld like to see how they did the front end on that.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> I'ld like to see how they did the front end on that.



i spy some 30's ford wishbones, so im guessing 4 inch super bell drop axle.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

brycefromspokane said:


> i spy some 30's ford wishbones, so im guessing 4 inch super bell drop axle.


& something probably similar to this: http://www.socalook.com/socalvw.html
( http://www.speedwaymotors.com/SoCaLook-VW-Front-Crossmember-and-Straight-Axle-Kits,4040.html )


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard Rock @ Las Vegas: (beware 56k) 
















































































































































































































:thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

why is that dude wearing earmuffs???


----------



## ProbablyTaken (Nov 25, 2009)

brycefromspokane said:


> why is that dude wearing earmuffs???


 Probably headphones, several manufacturers have designs like that.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

geeti, how many pictures are currently in your hard drive? LOL


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


 Sex. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

justing1234 said:


> geeti, how many pictures are currently in your hard drive? LOL


 The internet is my hard drive!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

think he hacked thesamba.com or something else as a source... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vwkc63 (Mar 19, 2011)

GEETi said:


> "Picnic Table Colored Oxide Primer"...can't beat it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 how do u clean paint like that?


----------



## vwkc63 (Mar 19, 2011)

brianpgriset said:


> this one might take the cheese


 this is my favorite now


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone not see the microbus back there? why is nobody giving that poor thing some love? 
poor thing.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

vwkc63 said:


> how do u clean paint like that?


 WD-40


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Edleman (Mar 20, 2011)

*KEEP IN MIND THESE ARNT MINE! i just wanted to share them opcorn:*


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


 Winner. :thumbup:


----------



## vwkc63 (Mar 19, 2011)

what year iis this ghia? thanks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## ThirdCoast (Apr 7, 2008)

My 72 Std.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

GEETi said:


>


 I have a set of sweet NOS wooden running boards that look identical to the steel ones for this car! :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


 Supposed to take them out of the crate before cruise'n!......Is that yours man?..very nice.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

zzzdanz said:


> Supposed to take them out of the crate before cruise'n!......Is that yours man?..very nice.


 Nope, mine's this tall one:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice man:thumbup:


----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

My '58 dub is soon ready for the roads! 

Greetings from a bumpy and snowy Sweden


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It's getting to the point that 98% of the images that come up with a Google search are from this thread. :laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

havent seen any polished vehicles on here in a while :laugh:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Some cracking cars at the shows are in the car parks  - marginally less shiny than the indoor ones


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

taking accessories to another level


----------



## Cox (May 30, 2010)

Does anybody know where i could get the t1 go kart on the roof?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I know...not slammed, but it _works_ for a simple rat


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

The old buses do it for me! I'm dig'n that red/green simple rat too.


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Its amazing how many old buses are still around and have not been re-painted


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry for those dirty wheels, it´s wet in the Swedish spring! The rear bumper isn´t so good either.

Greetings from a grey, BUMPY and wet Sweden!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


Looks like someone filled that f'n thing with expanding foam..:what:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

This one certainly does it for me


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

This ones currently for sale on Ebay


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.ridelust.com/half-bug-half-boxster-bugster/

not slammed, but defenately drool worthy


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> http://www.ridelust.com/half-bug-half-boxster-bugster/
> 
> not slammed, but defenately drool worthy


this thing...... the possibility for stupidity in this car knows no bounds. want.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the sticker


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'ld give Dafts left nut for either one of those last 2...:laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> I'ld give Dafts left nut for either one of those last 2...:laugh:


ill give his right for the thype 2 detectives bay winder. sorry daft.


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

I start like BAYWINDOW BUS


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

HAHA! ^^^^^^ thanks gee, i wasnt going to whore myself to any other threads, thanks for doing it for me!!


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is another shot of the BBBC bus


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are a couple more for the fans of signwritten bays


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

*My 65*


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Daaaamn! :thumbup::thumbup: Got anymore shots?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

brycefromspokane said:


> ill give his right for the thype 2 detectives bay winder. sorry daft.


And I'd give whatever he has left for a ride in any of them. :laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

EK20 said:


> And I'd give whatever he has left for a ride in any of them. :laugh:


poor kid. hes going to be in a bad way,hahahaha.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

here's my 65 4" narrowed and 2 clicks in the rear


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

ok...keep the *hood ride* on the hood..the Louis Viton?..hide that car before ya buddies see that bro.....Think of that as the fat chick/moped type of thing....go tear that off now...we'll wait.


----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> ok...keep the *hood ride* on the hood..the Louis Viton?..hide that car before ya buddies see that bro.....Think of that as the fat chick/moped type of thing....go tear that off now...we'll wait.


hahahaha yeah that was the photo that the guy i bought it off of sent me i asked him if he could take that sticker off before i picked it up and he did no worries bro lol


----------



## pheall (Jul 16, 2009)

*my 74 westy*

tubbed


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

trbodubn said:


> Daaaamn! :thumbup::thumbup: Got anymore shots?


 I have a member album on http://www.aircooledvwaddiction.com/


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

&

(_Psst, this old thread is coming up on 1 MILLION view count ! ! ! !_  )


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

jdubber01 said:


> here's my 65 4" narrowed and 2 clicks in the rear


That's not 2 splines, sorry, that's going to be about 1.5 or so at most. This is about 1.5, and it's lower than yours:


Bug by David Kvapil Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


> &
> 
> (_Psst, this old thread is coming up on 1 MILLION view count ! ! ! !_  )


:thumbup: Nice ride. Have the back wheels been widend?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^that car looks sad. he must have gotten into a race with a vr


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

JDII said:


> :thumbup: Nice ride. Have the back wheels been widend?


I think they are the 17" wide 5 smoothies sold by airkewld


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


> I think they are the 17" wide 5 smoothies sold by airkewld
> 
> :thumbup:


Them front wheels are tucked must be bout 8" to 10" narrowed.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

JDII said:


> Them front wheels are tucked must be bout 8" to 10" narrowed.


lol no


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

acetate909 said:


> lol no


 wide fenders? My 65 is 6" and they aint tucked that much, or is it just the angle of the shot? It looks great.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

JDII said:


> wide fenders? My 65 is 6" and they aint tucked that much, or is it just the angle of the shot? It looks great.


I agree it looks great and I can't claim to know how much that beam is chopped, I just can't imagine it's more narrow than 6 or 7"
just my 2 pennies
:thumbup:


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks more the angle, the shadow from the fender and the fender itself are covering alot of the tire. Does look damn nice though.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

acetate909 said:


> I agree it looks great and I can't claim to know how much that beam is chopped, I just can't imagine it's more narrow than 6 or 7"
> just my 2 pennies
> :thumbup:


I remember seein one in hotvw's few years back it was red from florida and it was 8" but they did all kind of work to make it fit.

found it on the samba http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=917152


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

West Country Space said:


>


this thing is amazing. it had a feature in volks world. steampunk bug FTW.


----------



## 6er_gti (Mar 13, 2011)

biggest turd ive owned but i had 200 bucks in the project and it was fun as hell to drive ... 200 bucks to build the beam and the front tires. used it to put around till i found a better body for the motor trans and beam cause i was desperate for an aircooled.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

GEETi said:


> &
> 
> (_Psst, this old thread is coming up on 1 MILLION view count ! ! ! !_  )


more of this!

specs?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

yellowbird said:


> more of this!
> 
> specs?












(I'm not a huge fan of Airkewld, but the 17" smoothies look pretty neat: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407384&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the 17" smoothies, they make the hub caps look WAY too small. It would have been better, IMO, if they had made their own caps that were a bit bigger.


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

My 62


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

GEETi said:


> (I'm not a huge fan of Airkewld, but the 17" smoothies look pretty neat: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407384&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120


:thumbup:


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is my Junk...


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Beetleaddiction2002 said:


> Here is my Junk...


Nice - really shines in the sun


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pic request. 

Pre 67 type 1 with dropped spindles only and 1-2 clicks on the rear.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

yellowbird said:


> more of this!
> 
> specs?


its a 67 on air with 17" smoothies. 6" beam and a 2" trans raise.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


I like the fan shroud. looks good wit da brown. Nice touch.


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

cool fog lamp I assume on the bumper as well


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Most guys use them as a third brake light, that one looks spot on nice the doghouse is a cool accent for sure


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

anything more than one spline with only drop spindles will have horrible reverse rake, even one spline might have a little reverse rake depending on the tire sizes used


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

BoiseMK1GTI said:


> anything more than one spline with only drop spindles will have horrible reverse rake, even one spline might have a little reverse rake depending on the tire sizes used


I tried running dropped spindles on a standard width beam and even 135 tyres rubbed on the wings even with the adjusters fully wound up. I ended up going back to standard spindles and winding it down on the adjusters and living with the bumpy ride. Hopefully will get a narrowed beam soon that will allow a combination of running really low without too much crashing over every ripple in the road.

Here's a pic of another slammed ride to go with my ramblings.

ooh I love them low


----------



## ckxtreme (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: Purty.


----------



## Sandmaster2000 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Black Eyed Goat Volksrod*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Duck, duck, duck, duck


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

who got shots of dustoff? i didnt make it  but i got some minions to take some shots for me


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i went...all but 6 cars were water and audi's...

the air that was there were drivers for sure and it's cool that they showed...but no real deals there but that's the way it is at the air and water shows...

the all air cooled shows,(ctvwa) is really where to see the full on air cooled rides...water and air were always different vibes when you combine the two kinds....

just tough mixing classics with modern in any show for that matter...american or foriegn.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Who was the dude who introduced himself to me first thing today? Was in the car that had the two kids in it, pretty nice little whip! We talked about how little showing there was, and some other small talk... can't remember your name (sorry dude!).

Dust-off wasn't bad, lots of nice older water-cooled cars but honestly I'd rather see a bunch of air-cooleds than MK4s any day.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Who was the dude who introduced himself to me first thing today? Was in the car that had the two kids in it, pretty nice little whip! We talked about how little showing there was, and some other small talk... can't remember your name (sorry dude!)......


:wave:


----------



## iba777vai (Apr 20, 2011)

*love it*

cool vw bettle


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

GEETi said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

geeti i seen you there but had no idea you owned the oval...my buddy Tom was there with his daily ghia...

I was gonna go over and talked to you when the kid next you who had that 69 started talking to me...

heading to the CTVWA dust off? may 1st?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I liked this one, simple :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

iba777vai said:


> cool vw bettle


im sorry, but that is one of the worst pet peeves is when people misspell such simple words like that, even with spell check. like i'd understand if you misspelled suspension or something, but it's BEETLE. how hard is it to spell? it's a common mistake people make too, i see it all the time!


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

justing1234 said:


> im sorry, but that is one of the worst pet peeves is when people misspell such simple words like that, even with spell check. like i'd understand if you misspelled suspension or something, but it's BEETLE. how hard is it to spell? it's a common mistake people make too, i see it all the time!


Cool vw beatle, bro!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

(please read with the most "redneckish" accent possible)
Everybody loves them baetlls now....:laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Schell R32 said:


> geeti i seen you there but had no idea you owned the oval...my buddy Tom was there with his daily ghia...
> 
> I was gonna go over and talked to you when the kid next you who had that 69 started talking to me...
> 
> heading to the CTVWA dust off? may 1st?


Shucks, I was hoping to meet you. I don't think I'll make it to CT on the 1st. We'll have to have Porsche-Evan set something up!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


LIKE DA WHEELS, 928? :thumbup: GOT TO GET DEM HEADLIGHT LENSES MATCHIN THOUGH.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

from the weekend


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

GEETi, you never fail to supply awesome pictures :thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> LIKE DA WHEELS, 928? :thumbup: GOT TO GET DEM HEADLIGHT LENSES MATCHIN THOUGH.


944 i think.


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


>


what wheels are these? they look similar to a set of ronals I have


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

I believe dave said they were early ronals...I can't remember

that 69 at the seekonk dust off Geeti,was a kid named Justin's friend's.

juting owns a ratty 69 vert you might have seen around your way..he said it was all apart and him and his buddy just finished throwing that 69(?) together.

man it sucked not having one of my own there....like a dagger in the eye!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

justing? you mean me? no, Justin Sherman owns the '69 vert


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe 914 wheels


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> maybe 914 wheels


porsche d90's.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

My '63 bug.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Dats purty ^^


----------



## Phat73VW (Dec 1, 2000)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I absolutely love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

Phat73VW said:


>



Love it! Anymore details and pics?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I know, I know, but I really like the picture.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

Beetleaddiction2002 said:


> Love it! Anymore details and pics?


X2 I need the motivation to wrench on my Supa.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I know, I know, but I really like the picture.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

356 is nice, looks great


----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is my 69 Ghia on air, front and rear as well as my friends bug. 

Thanks all for looking.


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovin that ghia :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

conceptzrqt said:


> Here is my 69 Ghia on air, front and rear as well as my friends bug.
> 
> Thanks all for looking.


that beetle is interesting, kinda busy, but I like tha wheels tho.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

GEETi said:


>


what happen to the exhaust?JK


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

JUICE_B5 said:


> what happen to the exhaust?JK


Looks like a child seat in the back, maybe the kid stood on it . cool 71 though.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

anyway to find the specs, setup for this ride height anyone????? pllllzzzzz!!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> anyway to find the specs, setup for this ride height anyone????? pllllzzzzz!!!


Try here: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5298634#5298634

Samba user name is _wes72_


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

you da man! thanks!!


----------



## Gavino (Mar 28, 2011)

this is my 66'


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Great 1st post man :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

cool 66! and mooneyes sticker!:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hell of a first post for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

( http://www.airmighty.com/index/index.html :thumbup: )


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: that white beetle is bad a$$. alberts and euro bumpers look good.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> ( http://www.airmighty.com/index/index.html :thumbup: )



DDAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> cool 66! and mooneyes sticker!:thumbup:


i just got a "gooneyes" sticker.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Imagine the turning radius that car has...Ya need a walmart parking lot to turn around.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

"Damn it, I missed our turn. Hold on honey, I have to find an airport so I can turn around." :laugh:


----------



## mk290 (Nov 1, 2010)

*My Fully Restored 74 Super Beetle*

Not Super Low but low enough to still drive well and comfortably ion the PA roads 
Next on the agenda is new paint job but we roll satin style


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)

[/URL


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Imagine the turning radius that car has...Ya need a walmart parking lot to turn around.


its on bags


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: that squareback 

and dude the oval looks good, nice photos!


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

a few drivers and a few projects:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sick cars,& sick username... die trying... reminds me of Four Year Strong's album "rise or die trying"


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

thanks. it was the name of a band i used to be in.


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

What did you do to your 67 to get the front that low?
piecut, replace panhead with linkpin panhead, or swap to pre 66 pan?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if a repost


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome film


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

dubtometry said:


> What did you do to your 67 to get the front that low?
> piecut, replace panhead with linkpin panhead, or swap to pre 66 pan?


both of those bugs are 67s. they are both running BJ front ends with the "lowered" ball joints. no pie cut and both are 67 pans (the blue car's pan has been converted to IRS)


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


> Sorry if a repost


I seriously think this film should be on every page. :heart:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^agreed :heart:


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ that patina is bad to the bone!  :thumbup:


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


ha this is my buddies car! 

check out our club:

http://1432ndsquadron.forumotion.ca/


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

here are some other rides from dudes in our club:

http://1432ndsquadron.forumotion.ca/ - Barrie, Ontario, Canada


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

chacho_25 said:


>



very nice man! much better pics! looked much higher in the others. sweeeeet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> very nice man! much better pics! looked much higher in the others. sweeeeet :thumbup::thumbup:



I love the one with the puppy!!!! :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

That 356 is awesome


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

agreed! :thumbup:
i like the wheel/tire setup


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

my fav slammed bug by far.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

so i just went through this whole thread, and Ive got air cooled fever, anyone wanna trade for a ****ty mk2, I am def saving up for a ghia or notch


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

Does he still count as "air-cooled" ? H20 last year.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That is awesome! :laugh:


----------



## 59_low (Jun 6, 2011)

My 59 from Norway.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

from yesterdays Spring Fling


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I love the plate on that one, I wonder how many people dont get it.


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

Im thinking thats a Simpsons reference...When Homer has to buy a new car and ends up at the Russian Dealership


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

vwjoem said:


> from yesterdays Spring Fling


 saw bunch of these pics already - beauty car. i was hoping to take my 63 there however i had a master cylinder issue that i had to deal with.


----------



## stayfit (Feb 16, 2010)

vwjoem said:


> from yesterdays Spring Fling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

whoops, STAYFIT is my brother's account. i accidently forgot to log into mine. ^ was posted by me


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Deutschland84 (Jan 24, 2007)

^Absolutely Beautiful^


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Absolutely perfect as well. :thumbup:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: That bus, I likes them colors alot.


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

Good things going on here!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

West Country Space said:


>












dont like the colors at all :thumbdown:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Moe Sizlack said:


> Good things going on here!!!


Hiya, Matt


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

GEETi said:


> Hiya, Matt


Hope you are well, friend. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> Hiya, Matt


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: We ALL wish we had one of these man. :heart::heart:

nice Photoshop too


----------



## iamjohnisrad (Jan 22, 2009)

*super content '72*


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

^ dig that super :thumbup:


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

Moe Sizlack said:


> Good things going on here!!!


Woah!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

This thread delivers.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


and its for sale too. :thumbup::thumbup:

another KCW beauty for a mere 55k


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


sooo clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

*1972 Super Beetle Ragtop*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*OCTO 2011*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

vintage empire said:


>


That's not a turbo I see hiding in the engine bay, is it?


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## magiqstiq (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

EK20 said:


> That's not a turbo I see hiding in the engine bay, is it?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

The turbo set up is killer!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

vintage empire said:


>


Anymore pics of this..size motor?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ Beautiful!! you driving it yet?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

vintage empire said:


>


Holy crap that is awesome! Specs? Expected power output?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

EK20 said:


> Holy crap that is awesome!


Yeah I like that configuration. Looks a lot like my buddies single cab.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

EK20 said:


> Holy crap that is awesome! Specs? Expected power output?


if you search around on motor mavens a little, they have a full spec sheet and write up on it.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

I took this pic in Acapulco. I'm now in Mexico city. Way more air-cooled here.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.motormavens.com/2010/08/carspotting-1965-type-ii-volkswagen-bus/


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

good find dan!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

-4" T1 conversion ball joint beam


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

yes....a pop-top


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


sooooooooooooooooooo dirty. love that car. the fuch's couldn't suit it better.


----------



## Rocketdub442 (May 4, 2011)

*OH how I miss you.*

My Old 63!~~~


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

i keep coming here and looking...making me want to throw in the towel on my gti and kick it old school


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

jazzcat2001 said:


> i keep coming here and looking...making me want to throw in the towel on my gti and kick it old school


That will happen, its a fantastic addiction. :facepalm:


----------



## Rocketdub442 (May 4, 2011)

I miss mine. I have a 83 GTI, but selling other stuff to buy my buddies bagged 66. I love the air and water; they can exist together. At least in my garage.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Slammed Jetta 4 door truck....??????*


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF :what::what:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Had me scratching my head.:screwy:...F'n blackberry pics suck and if I resize them bigger they're wicked blurry....GEETi has probally seen this @ VW Mikes in Plympton..guy has some crazy sheet!


----------



## Sozs1.8t (Jan 12, 2011)

My '66


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> Had me scratching my head.:screwy:...F'n blackberry pics suck and if I resize them bigger they're wicked blurry....GEETi has probally seen this @ VW Mikes in Plympton..guy has some crazy sheet!


It's not an aircooled, now is it?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my hot rod:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my buddies:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

zzzdanz said:


> Had me scratching my head.:screwy:...F'n blackberry pics suck and if I resize them bigger they're wicked blurry....GEETi has probally seen this @ VW Mikes in Plympton..guy has some crazy sheet!


 I know the Jettwagon....That dude seems to live in the land of misfit VWs! The only stuff "slammed" on his property is because they are rotting back to earth (white being filled with fire wood!!! :facepalm:










& because this is the slammed aircooled thread ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

GEETi said:


> I know the Jettwagon....That dude seems to live in the land of misfit VWs! The only stuff "slammed" on his property is because they are rotting back to earth (white being filled with fire wood!!! :facepalm:



:what::what: I just shed a tear, what a shame this is......man this bums me out! :bs:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

And that pic doesn't even scratch the surface of what he has...No luck on the windshield.He had some kids break some in his storage shed bus' and the wood shed buses he wont pull'em.

Not 1 split window in the barn...2 splits..He built the stairs around them so ya can't get them out.
3 story barn packed out the ass with parts.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

-DOOMED- said:


> It's not an aircooled, now is it?


Ahhhh, so sue me.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://vwtype3and4club.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2190


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Car looks tits Schell R32 !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

my junk


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dayumm, that car must chew thru tires.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

no doubt!!! put a trans raise in that old girl!!!


----------



## 59_low (Jun 6, 2011)

*My bug from Norway*


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

miss my daily 58 dumped on the ground sooo much!!


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

That roof rack is insane! loving your Norway VW :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## jj64 (Jul 4, 2011)

*My -58*


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sweet ride bro!!

love 58-59...they are alittle bit oval and a little bit big window!!

hot rod in the trailer...it isn't as easy to get in as one may think!!...


















nice to have a frame head raise and a trans raise as it keeps the rear wheels in perfect camber and the frontbeam from dragging the lower tower bottoms


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup: for proper camber..careful climbing around in there old man..ya might fall and break a hip.:laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

That silver notchback is


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

KCW i believe...and a serious amount of cake as well.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

GEETi said:


>


That is sweet. Reminds me a little of Squarerra


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

GEETi said:


>


Yes, KCW...I forgot to post the link to the 150+ page "DIY" thread if anyone wants to build there own!  http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1960&start=0


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

love those guys...they are a bunch of cool dudes... talk to them quite often...

one of my all time favs is his pro street 2 toned ride...

whatcha got for a couple of pics on that Geeti?...I can't find anything.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

you gotta love KCW's stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

let me see if i can find John's pro streeter..this is the car that got me into these thing all ver again!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here you go boys...this is look i started with in "looks" department...then went the next level into Pro-Mod and went out of control in power,chassis and performance:
















yep the carb in in the interior!!....


























this car is sooo bad a$$...sold overseas years ago...it's now black with red tinted windows...

should have made mine more like this...now my drivetrain in the trans area is over the top with the axle conversion and suspension set up...little over kill now.

forget driving mine on the street..she's so spaztic and doesn't like to "chug"


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Some decklid "bulge"!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

nice clean look


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> here you go boys...this is look i started with in "looks" department...then went the next level into Pro-Mod and went out of control in power,chassis and performance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shell I seen a black car in unlimited street with a similar set up. He was a the farm last october and from the rear you could'nt see the turbo set up unless you got up close and noticed the fire wall had been moved into the cargo area behind the rear seat. That car was killer. 

When I first seen this car I thought it was mid-engine, had to look again. that car is B/A


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my buddy has a Coral Oval here in Mass....he's been working on it for like 5yrs!! sat. only.

same set up as Johns with the turbo inside...the biggest thing is NHRA doesn't really like that set up inside unless it's got a fire shield and extinguise system...not to mention you gotta jump in your interior and dis assemble the carb for jetting and service...

when you ride in my car it loud..real loud...I can only imagine hoe loud it is with the carb and turbo blowing in your ears!!

unlimited street car are the bomb for sure...my buddy doesn't evn have a cage...so they won't let him dip into certain times...not to mention he can't run the correct belts either...so he's screwed...kinda a waste of a healthy motor in a relitively stock apearing car...when I get some pics i show you a couple it's super bad assss


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here it is after I smoothed out the engine bay and made the hole for the carb to enter the interior...

it's now like 90% done and hopefully will make it out this year...


















and under the hood and lowers...it's super,super detailed:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

That car looks great too shell.:thumbup: I never thought bout the noise but I bet it is loud. probally get a little warm too.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi , I luv them sprint stars on that car.:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

geeti heading out to the ctvwa lebenon show this sunday?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Schell R32 said:


> geeti heading out to the ctvwa lebenon show this sunday?


 Nope....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


You've been playin over at KCW :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^^any specs available on this one?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^^^any specs available on this one?


its a volkswagen. duh. side note, i would sell a kidney for a fridolin.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


I meant this one.....thanks tho...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> I meant this one.....thanks tho...


http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6228


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks man!! and ^^^ wow


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

^ What are the wheels on that Type 3?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> ^ What are the wheels on that Type 3?


 Cosmics, they have them advertised in hot vw's. I think it's another porsche wheel.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> Cosmics, they have them advertised in hot vw's. I think it's another porsche wheel.


 correct.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

JDII said:


> Cosmics, I think it's another porsche wheel.


 I dig it. I knew they looked similar to to GasBurners. Thanks, I just like to have the knowledge. :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

....three big winners at this week ends Lebenon,CT show...pic thanks to Kurt. 

great job CTVWA!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6228


 

Damn this one gave my boner a boner. 


Hot damn best bug truck I've seen..


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is my baby....finally on the Ontario roads now...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

www.airmighty.com = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Rocketdub442 (May 4, 2011)

*gasp*

I am in love. Any info on those wheels ^^^^^


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

GEETi said:


> www.airmighty.com = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Probly 215/35/17


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Rocketdub442 said:


> I am in love. Any info on those wheels ^^^^^


 http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5928&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=240 

&


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

cool pic^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

from Lebenon last week end:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I have an updated one too. Same show.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> from Lebenon last week end:


 Is it wrong if that made my pants fit a little tighter?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

:thumbup: 

killer car...even though i just blew another 5k on it for the new year..she still doesn't do it for me...it's for sale for the right guy. 

but it ain't cheap..come see it at Guilford,CT hot rod show next week end July 24th. (weather permitting of course)


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## mk2pal (May 14, 2008)

for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5367907-1960-vlkswagen-Bug


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

We had a maintenance/party on the weekend. Couple pics while we were hard at work!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

63slammed said:


> We had a maintenance/party on the weekend. Couple pics while we were hard at work!


Damn, looks like fun... I wish there was even one other guy near me that owned a slammed aircooled that I could hang out with...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

awwz


----------



## brysonbrootal (May 8, 2009)

my old bug god i miss it alot


----------



## ronnie_v (Jun 3, 2007)

Green_Lantern98 said:


> GEETi said:
> 
> 
> > www.airmighty.com = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

63slammed said:


> We had a maintenance/party on the weekend. Couple pics while we were hard at work!


Looks like good times. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(Found here)


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

one of my personal favorites ever 



LooseNuts said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 59_low (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know the color code for this bug? I am repainting my bug, and this color is a very good candidate.....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Green.:what:



















Naw naw JK. 

Don't know but it is FN rad.


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)

Dang, beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

59_low said:


> Does anyone know the color code for this bug? I am repainting my bug, and this color is a very good candidate.....


Looks almost like Seafoam Green.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

agave....


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome video Matt. Love both Brian's rides. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

GoPro cam?


----------



## volkstuner04 (Jul 9, 2011)

1958 bug 4in narrow beam air bag in front


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Awesome video Matt. Love both Brian's rides. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Word. Best one. Even better in person....


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

LooseNuts said:


>


Whoa, thats my Anthracite... I came here to post today, I never post my car in here & its crazy the day I do mine is posted by someone else. Nuts... :laugh: My new set-up :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice ride man. Looks way better now. IMO.:thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

LooseNuts said:


> Nice ride man. Looks way better now. IMO.:thumbup:


Thanks, it was a long time coming. The polished wheels were cool but never really my style.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


>


awesome suspension! :thumbup:
...the bus is nice, too...


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

basti-FSI said:


> awesome suspension! :thumbup:
> ...the bus is nice, too...


There is a bus on this picture

She is hot:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome picture. :thumbup:


----------



## brysonbrootal (May 8, 2009)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^damn that pic is slick!


----------



## DaVWid (Apr 21, 2009)

57Drag said:


> Not mine it's Romains from Vrods forumn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....Donald


very unusual car for france. Never seen one like that for all the years i lived there


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

here's a quick video of me parking my bug


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, that's awesome! I have to leave a local tire shop in a very similar manner. :laugh:


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

this thread is full of so much win! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SavageX28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Matt's blue bug is the wallpaper on my phone and laptop.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

GEETi said:


> http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6228




daaammnnnn that things nice!


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

Low n' Slow - A Beetle Film from Stephen Brooks on Vimeo.


----------



## delanodub (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

my 63



















my old 60' rag



















my old 58' sc










My old RHD thing







































Tom


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: all sweet rides man.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Very very nice Turd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

sick ghia. :thumbup:

Looks like its time for extended plates tho:thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

turd furgusson said:


> My old RHD thing


Do want. :heart:


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

LooseNuts said:


> sick ghia. :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like its time for extended plates tho:thumbup:



that ghia is no doubt on air. if you extend the plates, when aired up the wheels will be to far back. i'm sure at ride height they center back up. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

they air up far enough to be an issue of being to far back? 

i would think he is a double bag and only airing up 5-6". isn't that the same as 1-2 clicks with as low as he is?

and im sure he only ride at 25-35 psi. and only raising up full height to get over ****


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

vwjoem said:


>


Any more pics of this?


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

new to the air cooled forum on vortex...
prob already in here but i acquired this today...
as of today...








older better pic...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

where do you get those spike studs?


----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> where do you get those spike studs?


I would assume hot topic has something along those lines.
I didnt build this rig. I'm just the new owner...


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

what are your plans?
Id replace the trim and ditch the single piece door glass


----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

dubtometry said:


> what are your plans?
> Id replace the trim and ditch the single piece door glass


first step is to get it legal... hasnt had plates in 4 or 5 years... have to do historic plates since there is NO suspension and it would never pass inspection...
engine was smoking on the drive home so some maintenance on it too..
other than that i plan on driving it the way it is...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

bolerg said:


> first step is to get it legal... hasnt had plates in 4 or 5 years... have to do historic plates since there is NO suspension and it would never pass inspection...
> engine was smoking on the drive home so some maintenance on it too..
> other than that i plan on driving it the way it is...



This thing is static dropped????:what:


----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> This thing is static dropped????:what:


Yup. Forgot to mention that I guess. I'll get some other shots of it today. New phone with 8mp camera. Been meaning to use it for something.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hope you live on a huge airport tarmac :laugh:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Any more pics of this?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^That is so dank!


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

bolerg: I've seen your new car on tv before...


----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

regendub said:


> bolerg: I've seen your new car on tv before...


lawl...


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

I think bolerg's ride belonged to a guy on the samba his user name is "Hobbs", dude would get so much **** for it being low . Rock it man I dig it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

trbodubn said:


> I think bolerg's ride belonged to a guy on the samba his user name is "Hobbs", dude would get so much **** for it being low . Rock it man I dig it :thumbup::thumbup:



not knockin it bc its low, i love low and love smackin beam:laugh:,.......but damn man how the hell can you get around in that thing :sly:


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

*This thread is amazing!*

Just stumbled across this thread and holy **** I fell in love. Just picked up a 74 super beetle last week, I'm in love. 







Keep em comin' :beer:


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

Jeffs old car...hope you give it the attention it deserves:thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

It was kinda cool seeing a slammed Beetle at Treffen, I wish it was a little closer so I could have driven mine. Heres mine from the previous weekend at DIV


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Popo Mack said:


> Just stumbled across this thread and holy **** I fell in love. Just picked up a 74 super beetle last week, I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good for you on getting into the sport homie.

but this is a slam thread not a 4x4 thread.

you gotta get yours a little close to the ground to be in here.




I know i know I'm a d1ck 

but no one else was going to say it. :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^ 4x4....:laugh:....J made a funny


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

deleted


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe its just me... but whats with all the Fat Chicks???


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

its not just you. see my reply above you. 


here it is again






































wait one more time


----------



## hondasinmyrearview (Oct 22, 2000)

deleted. thanks for reminding me why I don't spend much time on forums. life's too short. enjoy your VW's.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i will leave that one alone. :sly:






for those that know me know how i feel already :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I knew you were gonna have something to say to the '67 comment.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hondasinmyrearview said:


> deleted. thanks for reminding me why I don't spend much time on forums. life's too short. enjoy your VW's.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

bolerg said:


> new to the air cooled forum on vortex...
> prob already in here but i acquired this today...
> as of today...
> 
> ...


 Is this Hobbes old '67?


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> good for you on getting into the sport homie.
> 
> but this is a slam thread not a 4x4 thread.
> 
> ...


Give me a break, I just got it! The front will be lowered soon enough


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

Getting my wifes ride ready for h2o. How it sits currently


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> Maybe its just me... but whats with all the Fat Chicks???



Havent you heard? Fat chicks are the bee's knees  ask Loose, he knows! haha


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> I knew you were gonna have something to say to the '67 comment.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Popo Mack said:


> Give me a break, I just got it! The front will be lowered soon enough


oh i did homie. 

i was just stating that this is a slam thread not a 4x4 thread. :what:


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

subscribed.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

vaporado said:


> Getting my wifes ride ready for h2o. How it sits currently



sum bitch. :thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That Thing is F'n killlller! :thumbup:


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

vaporado said:


> Getting my wifes ride ready for h2o. How it sits currently


I'd love to see this with some fenders and tiny tires up front. Maybe even move the fenders up the body to keep the current sized tire when aired out. The panscrapers dudes did something like that and it looks amazing.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Then it would look like all the others out there IMO..I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

before you go&hate, it is low... when all 4 wheels are on the ground. :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

who gives a rats ass the fookin sick man. opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wheelie = win I don't care who you are. :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

at first i thought it was Schell's car, but i realised it had diffrent wheels and diffrent carb


----------



## notafancypants (Sep 16, 2008)

Ended up with this today accidently. I've never owned a bug before and have never worked on an air cooled vw before.

Anyone in the San Diego area care to give a hand tinkering??


Couldnt say no...

Pics





































Not new to cars.

Heres the 66 benz I lost to a fire last year...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

GEETi said:


>












just a touch of editing


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

-DOOMED- said:


> Is this Hobbes old '67?


It has to be.... Gray paint, with the hood spikes, and super slammed stance. I think that picture, that floats around the forums, showing a beam damn near worn through the lower tube to the torsions is from his car.. Looks like it got a tranny raise at some point. I can remember him running 3 clicks with the long axles. Crazy camber

Edit: Found said pic









Brown Sugar 1954


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

bingbongplop3 said:


> just a touch of editing



ehh... artificial blurring and blown out contrast isn't exactly improving the image :sly:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You SoCal guys just *end up* with these killer cars..ya farkers!...Padfan is in SanDiego,send him a PM or just check the nearest gay bar and look for the dude scratching his bean bag :laugh:


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

arc9 said:


> ehh... artificial blurring and blown out contrast isn't exactly improving the image :sly:


Thought the same thing.


----------



## delanodub (Oct 29, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> It was kinda cool seeing a slammed Beetle at Treffen, I wish it was a little closer so I could have driven mine. Heres mine from the previous weekend at DIV


I was there and effin loved that car i have some pics of it.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

delanodub said:


> I was there and effin loved that car i have some pics of it.


:thumbup: Thanks for the shots... thinking about selling soon though. :screwy:


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

mine


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^damn wolfs, that thing is bangin! :thumbup:

noticed you have a regular PA plate....:sly::sly::sly: lol


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^damn wolfs, that thing is bangin! :thumbup:
> 
> noticed you have a regular PA plate....:sly::sly::sly: lol


Thanks!! and what about the plate?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> Thanks!! and what about the plate?



Its a regular PA plate, not an antique plate which you do not need in inspection sticker on it, classic plates require inspection too, which leads me to believe you either drive it alot and get it inspected or you went the cheaper route and said f'uck da police! Only a $30 fine for not getting a car inspected in Pa tho, screw it! haha


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

haha yeah i had it inspected and stuff as I intended for it to be my daily, but then stuff came up that forced me to have to sell it before I even got my driver's license


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

All this inspection talk got me thinking..My sticker expired 5/10..hmmmm $50 fine and 6 yr surcharge on the insurance.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ damn danz, 6yr surcharge?? r u being serious? wtf is that about :screwy: usually an insurance comp wont tax a surcharge unless it is drug and alcohol related, driving without a license, getting busted without insurance, accumulation of points.......but not for an inspection sticker. thats rediculous!


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Time for some self indulgence, managed to get some sunshine for some pics. This is mine - sway aways on the front beam and 2 spline drop at the rear it rubs a bit so will no doubt have to go for a narrowed beam. 2 and 3 quarter inch roof chop with oval window sections and suicide doors.

good to see such a variety of slammed air cooleds


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^ damn danz, 6yr surcharge?? r u being serious? wtf is that about :screwy: usually an insurance comp wont tax a surcharge unless it is drug and alcohol related, driving without a license, getting busted without insurance, accumulation of points.......but not for an inspection sticker. thats rediculous!


Ma. insurance/ surcharges suckkkkkk. Double checked my sticker..exp. 9/10..I need to get a sticker or my Reg. can't be re-newed. This state sucks man.

Get caught with a open road soda, $500 + 6yr surcharge. (got 2 of them) I wasn't drinking and driving, I took a swig at every stop sign/ red light.

Back in the day, unregistered/insured was a $250 fine...those days are long gone..RI didn't even require insurance.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sick ride wolf.:heart:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Sick ride wolf.:heart:


thanks man i appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice wolf! I'm hoping my 65 looks that nice by spring next year.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

you;ll have to post pictures of it once youre done!


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> I wasn't drinking and driving, I took a swig at every stop sign/ red light.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

jpr said:


>


Yep, I want that bike. Any more pics?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like a standard cafe racer


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

justing1234 said:


> looks like a standard cafe racer


No such thing as a "standard cafe racer"


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

arc9 said:


> ehh... artificial blurring and blown out contrast isn't exactly improving the image :sly:


 I would appreciate a link to a guide or tutorial on how its done correctly :thumbup: 

I was really just playing around with PS


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I would appreciate a link to a guide or tutorial on how its done correctly :thumbup:
> 
> I was really just playing around with PS


 ill show you.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

subtly is the key my friend. mild blur for depth, mild shadows and higlights, and a tasetful dodge and burn on the sky.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:sly:


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

Took my fastback out for a drive and snapped a couple of new photos:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> :sly:


 
looks like he shortened the bug. thats a money shot if it isnt. .


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

For sale too...


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> looks like he shortened the bug. thats a money shot if it isnt. .


 i think it shrunk. or scaled down it wasn't shortened


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

it is shrunk, check the winders, and the wheels are huge on the car


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

justing1234 said:


> it is shrunk, check the winders, and the wheels are huge on the car


  Kid v rod copywith fenders....I have not seen a build thread on it....Cool tho !


----------



## Home_Brew (Aug 26, 2011)

My '66 



















My '63 



















My '66 13 window


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

sup Brandon. nice looking rides :thumbup:


----------



## Home_Brew (Aug 26, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> sup Brandon. nice looking rides :thumbup:


 who's Brandon?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Home_Brew said:


> who's Brandon?


 my bad sorry, thought you were Brandon from the group Home_Brew up in the Seattle area. i should have known you weren't without a pic of the SC. 





Edit: i guess if there was a fookin intro first i would have know better tho. :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Edit: i guess if there was a fookin intro first i would have know better tho. :laugh:[/QUOTE] 

Fook'em...Brandon it is :laugh:


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)

My '61:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

DCor said:


> Took my fastback out for a drive and snapped a couple of new photos:


 About time Dave :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Edit: i guess if there was a fookin intro first i would have know better tho. :laugh:





zzzdanz said:


> Fook'em...Brandon it is :laugh:


 
Fook it works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Fook it works for me. :thumbup:


 Fook'Em Brandon..... has a nice ring to it.:thumbup:


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm beginning to hate this thread. I REALLY want to go buy an old air cooled vw now!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^ good for you, go get one :thumbup:


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

radgti8v said:


> About time Dave :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks, Bob. Now let's see pics of the Ghia.


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

*cultwagen*

now i remember why we stopped posting on CW.............Home_Brew has some ligit as FOOK cars, i think they are like 15 deep all slammed as FOOK and super cool dudes! i think they are having a BBQ next month at there shop, count me in!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

vdub4life_89 said:


> now i remember why we stopped posting on CW.............Home_Brew has some ligit as FOOK cars, i think they are like 15 deep all slammed as FOOK and super cool dudes! i think they are having a BBQ next month at there shop, count me in!


 

Oh man your not gonna start crying abut the CW now are you? You need to be able to dish it out over there as well as be able to take it. Its just internet sh1t slinging.. not personal.. 



They do got some sick rides tho...


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Crying?*

No-one is crying just saying i read this thread every post and that was dumb to keep that stuff going, and CW is by far the worst for "The Boys Club Sh*t", seen tons of dudes slammed for out of the box Q's, anyways i dont care just sayin! anyways no more lady talk lets see some more Slammed aircooleds!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

My Bay and my friends S-cab.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

vdub4life_89 said:


> now i remember why we stopped posting on CW.............Home_Brew has some ligit as FOOK cars, i think they are like 15 deep all slammed as FOOK and super cool dudes! i think they are having a BBQ next month at there shop, count me in!


 dude I think the name fits better after that statement. ligit as fook, slammed as fook, Fook'em Brandon. We was just b/s'n man. I think FB has some sic rides, I like the patina, got an oval that will be that way soon enough. 

Welcome to the board and by no means did I intend to offend you or brew its just the way we do.:wave:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

DCor said:


> Thanks, Bob. Now let's see pics of the Ghia.


 The Corrado went bye bye to NY yesterday. The bastard Ghia build will begin in a few days 
Trying to decide what options to go with on the suspension. I want it real low but still be able to carve up some turns.:beer: Kafer Cup isht :beer:


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

JDII said:


> dude I think the name fits better after that statement. ligit as fook, slammed as fook, Fook'em Brandon. We was just b/s'n man. I think FB has some sic rides, I like the patina, got an oval that will be that way soon enough.
> 
> Welcome to the board and by no means did I intend to offend you or brew its just the way we do.:wave:


 Welcome? post up your oval, what color is it? and no worries just not into the "Boys club/In crowed Only" thing! oh who is FB? i wanna see there cars........im working on getting a 54 oval right now!


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, this is a real nice thread, but when I post a picture of my car I got no coments. 

And I did more them one time and got nothing . It is funny some people post is here and don't even have a air cooled , and just talk crap about people's cars. 


P.S. I apologise from my englesh , it is my second language.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

No worries with the English man :thumbup:..Let's see the ghia


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JUICE_B5 said:


> Hello, this is a real nice thread, but when I post a picture of my car I got no coments.
> 
> And I did more them one time and got nothing . It is funny some people post is here and don't even have a air cooled , and just talk crap about people's cars.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry homie.. post it up again let's see it. 

And who's this yackass without a acvw posting crap in here?.:what::thumbdown: 


Man don't apologize about your english, its my first language and I fook it up all day long....


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tough crowd here at A/C Vortex haha :facepalm::wave:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nahhh, just put ya big boy pants on and you'll be fine....No boys club thing going on here.Go to the S if ya wanna see that sheet.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dems all iz jokes, jokes man, I was foolin ya'll! ha :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

vdub4life_89 said:


> Welcome? post up your oval, what color is it? and no worries just not into the "Boys club/In crowed Only" thing! oh who is FB? i wanna see there cars........im working on getting a 54 oval right now!


 I was welcoming home-brew aka fb Fook,Em Brandon. Oval is in a thread on the board, and my 65 is pictured in this thread somewhere. Good luck w/the 54.:thumbup:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Post the Ghia opcorn:


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

This picture was in DAYTONA WINTERJAM 2011



Deceitful said:


>


the day I got the car



after a few mods



adding gasoline




little low


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Niceeeee!!! :thumbup:...I lived down in Daytona for awhile..nice place (to visit)


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank's, and you are correct nice place to visit


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful car!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JUICE_B5 said:


> This picture was in DAYTONA WINTERJAM 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K I will quote it cause that a rad ride.



The for sharing again...

























K are we cool now?:laugh:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking good Juice... hopefully I will be getting up to Melbourne for a meet soon! :beer::beer:


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

vdub4life_89 said:


> Welcome? post up your oval, what color is it? and no worries just not into the "Boys club/In crowed Only" thing! oh who is FB? i wanna see there cars........im working on getting a 54 oval right now!





Boysclub... gtfo. Im not part of any in crowd, Im just a dirtbag from Ohio and CW is my home. No one ever gets that much **** unless they deserve it. Just sack up for a minute and let us get to know you before you run away all butt hurt.


----------



## Thanney (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is my Volksrod. I might revert it back to the fender look due to Oregon fender laws.










It is about 1/4" - 1/2" off the ground.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

:sly: it's a start, but i feel like it needs a bit of work to be legit...

take it as constructive critisism.
ditch the wheels, it would look deacent with some actual hotrod wheels on it... or just paint your steelies red and put them back on if your on a budget

and cut out your back end so your motor sticks out then you got yourself a deacent looking volksrod:thumbup:









i personally wouldent do that to that car though, it looks like its in deacent condition


----------



## Thanney (Jul 18, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> :sly: it's a start, but i feel like it needs a bit of work to be legit...
> 
> take it as constructive critisism.
> ditch the wheels, it would look deacent with some actual hotrod wheels on it... or just paint your steelies red and put them back on if your on a budget
> ...


Yeah I know it needs work to be "legit". One of the reasons for taking it back to the stock rendered look. I lack the right skills and time to make it look the way I want. Maybe one day I can get a second bug that is in the right shape for a volksrod


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a nice looking car man..IMO if you want to go the "rod" look, you have to chop it or it just doesn't look right. If you don't have the skills to do a chop (it's a hell of a lot harder than it looks) then toss the fenders back on and drive the piss out of it.


----------



## Thanney (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> toss the fenders back on and drive the piss out of it.


That is the plan


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

Heres mine


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

this thread rocks! i just bought a 69 type2 and needed some inspiration :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

we need more type 2 guys on here....:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed, up to magic number 3 danny boy!


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> we need more type 2 guys on here....:beer:


were here.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice...:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


COOL PICK:thumbup:


----------



## brkYRC (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## brkYRC (Sep 9, 2011)

I think ...wery slamm :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ NICE PICS, BEAUTIFUL RIDES:thumbup: LUV'N THAT SC


----------



## brkYRC (Sep 9, 2011)

my single cab.


----------



## brkYRC (Sep 9, 2011)

JDII said:


> ^^^ NICE PICS, BEAUTIFUL RIDES:thumbup: LUV'N THAT SC




Thank's ...'sir :thumbup:


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

brkYRC said:


>



Now if you could only get those to stay there at speed!! Keeps drinks cold in the winter!!!

And yea for post #6000!!!!


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

shauns bug. no, it doesnt have early fenders on a fat chick, it has 4 lugs disc's because they were cheaper. this thing is the dogs balls. tire eating 2200 sleeper.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

My '62 from a show a couple weekends ago.


----------



## snowfruit (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres are a couple from Ireland:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> My '62 from a show a couple weekends ago.


I can't move myself to drill holes in the fenders for those gravel guards, but every time I see them on cars I want them more and more. Certainly much better than the ones you just bend the tabs over on.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## bolerg (Jun 24, 2010)

brkYRC said:


>



Mine is lower.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

Can some one relink that video if the 2 bugs, one with Marilyn Monroe in the back window?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Joe's 62 RHD


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Joe's 62 RHD


Are those cromed famagilli wheels? They look good on that vert.


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

I LOVE this ----^


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ me too...I'ld just toss a trans lift in it


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


>


Where are you located in PA? I'm just north of philly


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Popo Mack said:


> Where are you located in PA? I'm just north of philly


i'm located in south central pa


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


Any1 know what bumper this is??


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

stock '62 bumper


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

zzzdanz said:


> stock '62 bumper


Um, yeah. Whats different about that than any other stock Beetle bumper? :sly: (Im really not trying to be a dick)


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> stock '62 bumper


Does it fit on a 74 super beetle?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Are those cromed famagilli wheels? They look good on that vert.


Yep OG ones to not repops.
Build tread. Pretty impressive really. 62 RED OG 54k miles..
http://www.widefive.net/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=354


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> Um, yeah. Whats different about that than any other stock Beetle bumper? :sly: (Im really not trying to be a dick)


Well the one I have is a basic flat piece of metal, and all the ones I can find online is that as well.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Popo Mack said:


> Well the one I have is a basic flat piece of metal, and all the ones I can find online is that as well.


Im thinking its the difference just between a pre '67 & older basically... I know early Beetles are different but that bumper that you posted the picture from is a US style bumper with the over-rider bumper gaurds. You have (probably) a super Beetle & as far as I know the bumpers dont work. I dont really know you would want them to work on your body style anyways. Just saying.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Popo Mack said:


> Well the one I have is a basic flat piece of metal, and all the ones I can find online is that as well.


Correct, you have a super beetle, it wont work, plus it wont look right either. Mr tony is right. Find a pre 67 (67 bumpers look similar tho) and sell that super asap.  (im not really tryin to be a dick) haha :facepalm:


----------



## Crappy_S4 (May 17, 2003)

Not sure if it's in this thread already somewhere but this is my '60 Singlecab...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That's Regans outa Florida old ride he built none as "D1ck in the Dirt". love that damn thing. one of my top 5 favorites. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

damn thats sick......


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Correct, you have a super beetle, it wont work, plus it wont look right either. Mr tony is right. Find a pre 67 (67 bumpers look similar tho) and sell that super asap.  (im not really tryin to be a dick) haha :facepalm:


Oh man, and you call me harsh...:laugh:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wonder when they are gonna come out with a 17" Gas Burner Rep..... I'd buy a set:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Oh man, and you call me harsh...:laugh:


Ha, hey, that wasnt the right answer? :facepalm::laugh: 



BEANS said:


> Wonder when they are gonna come out with a 17" Gas Burner Rep..... I'd buy a set:thumbup:


hopefully within the next yr so I can fit em to the Bay after you work your magic with it


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> hopefully within the next yr so I can fit em to the Bay after you work your magic with it


I'm game, you know that.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Popo Mack said:


> Can some one relink that video if the 2 bugs, one with Marilyn Monroe in the back window?


:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Yep OG ones to not repops.
> Build tread. Pretty impressive really. 62 RED OG 54k miles..
> http://www.widefive.net/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=354


Thanks tightnuts I found it later that day on the cw:thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Cars and Coffee


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Thanks tightnuts I found it later that day on the cw:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Correct, you have a super beetle, it wont work, plus it wont look right either. Mr tony is right. Find a pre 67 (67 bumpers look similar tho) and sell that super asap.  (im not really tryin to be a dick) haha :facepalm:





mr. tony said:


> Im thinking its the difference just between a pre '67 & older basically... I know early Beetles are different but that bumper that you posted the picture from is a US style bumper with the over-rider bumper gaurds. You have (probably) a super Beetle & as far as I know the bumpers dont work. I dont really know you would want them to work on your body style anyways. Just saying.


I'm sure it's just bracket replacement and modifying. And to me at least supers and regulars look the same... again that might just be me.

"There are numerous other differences between supers and regulars, but most of them centre around the MacPherson Strut front end:
- spare tire lays flat due to different 'under the hood' configuration
- front apron and leading edge of front fenders rounded and turned under
- some front aprons are smooth, others have the louvres
- leading edge of the hood is wider and stubbier than a standard Beetle
- fresh air fan under hood instead of just the 'box'
- knob for fresh air fan in dashboard inset, along with the brake circuit light
- starting in 1973, Super Beetle windshields were curved; standard Beetles are always flat"


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you not see the difference in fenders, head lights, tail lights, window size, directionals, seats, dash boards, ect... ???  Basically every year something different was changed, which is why most all the guys on here can pick out a particular year of a car or at least nail it down to maybe one model year away... Unless you are talking about not seeing a difference in any 70's style beetle, in my opinion the 70's standard & super are not worth telling apart other than the flat/curved windshield. But if you can only tell the differene between a 50 Split window & a 74 super beetle by the windows then that's a new one on me. :screwy: Sorry end rant.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> Do you not see the difference in fenders, head lights, tail lights, window size, directionals, seats, dash boards, ect... ???  Basically every year something different was changed, which is why most all the guys on here can pick out a particular year of a car or at least nail it down to maybe one model year away... Unless you are talking about not seeing a difference in any 70's style beetle, in my opinion the 70's standard & super are not worth telling apart other than the flat/curved windshield. But if you can only tell the differene between a 50 Split window & a 74 super beetle by the windows then that's a new one on me. :screwy: Sorry end rant.
















































so whats the difference between the 50 and and 74 years.























JK. love the post. perfect


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> Do you not see the difference in fenders, head lights, tail lights, window size, directionals, seats, dash boards, ect... ???  Basically every year something different was changed, which is why most all the guys on here can pick out a particular year of a car or at least nail it down to maybe one model year away... Unless you are talking about not seeing a difference in any 70's style beetle, in my opinion the 70's standard & super are not worth telling apart other than the flat/curved windshield. But if you can only tell the differene between a 50 Split window & a 74 super beetle by the windows then that's a new one on me. :screwy: Sorry end rant.


I am new... thats why I asked the question.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

we all got to start somewhere. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## delanodub (Oct 29, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> Im thinking its the difference just between a pre '67 & older basically... I know early Beetles are different but that bumper that you posted the picture from is a US style bumper with the over-rider bumper gaurds. You have (probably) a super Beetle & as far as I know the bumpers dont work. I dont really know you would want them to work on your body style anyways. Just saying.


trusty??


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Popo Mack said:


> I am new... thats why I asked the question.


No worries, I just wasnt sure what you were unsure about. Im really not trying to be a jerk, theres a lot of guys on here that are willing to help & knowledge to be learned. If you have questions definatly post them up, I want to make the point that I was only trying to understand where you were coming from.



delanodub said:


> trusty??


It sure is, when I owned it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, dont bust a bro's balls (to much) for asking..baby steps :thumbup:..

And J ya half wit, the difference between the '50 and '74 is 24yrs...obviously...and the glass is a lil' different :laugh:


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr

VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr



VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


VW Bug BZG by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, thats beautiful


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Yeah, dont bust a bro's balls (to much) for asking..baby steps :thumbup:..
> 
> And J ya half wit, the difference between the '50 and '74 is 24yrs...obviously...and the glass is a lil' different :laugh:


man my math was way off. and didnt know there was a window size change my bad.. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

What tire are people running with 17s? What sizes would be equivalent to 145/15 and 165/15 rear.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbup:This thread is the best thread in all ot the internetz!!! thanks guys for the awesomeness!


----------



## Stasher1 (Sep 16, 2011)

6603 said:


> What tire are people running with 17s? What sizes would be equivalent to 145/15 and 165/15 rear.



Plugging your numbers in here might help...


http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

One more to whore of my poopsickle.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

6603 said:


> What tire are people running with 17s? What sizes would be equivalent to 145/15 and 165/15 rear.


205/35/17


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5426854-The-Wheels-n-tires-thread.....arhhhhhhhh:banghead: who gives a fat babys fook about fook'en tires!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:....every fook'n thread....tires tires tires....fook you and ya fook'n tires


end rant :laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

zzzdanz said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5426854-The-Wheels-n-tires-thread.....arhhhhhhhh:banghead: who gives a fat babys fook about fook'en tires!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:....every fook'n thread....tires tires tires....fook you and ya fook'n tires
> 
> 
> end rant :laugh:


 Post #12 in that thread is the most badass car eVar :beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:screwy:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

zzzdanz said:


> :screwy:


Only a little bit :facepalm:


----------



## mines13 (Sep 21, 2011)

not there yet, but soon to be joining you guys...


022 by the1theycallt, on Flickr


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

it is already lowered, just not slammed yet. :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Someone snapped this as I was cruising home from a show this past weekend....and yes I already know, it needs to be lower


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

collision part IV 2011 by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


Collision Event part IV by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

zoom-zoom said:


>



Hotness. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

info


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


MUST BE ON AIR?:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Who's the new guy? ^^^^


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

MartinKing said:


>


You know im one to always bag on euro type wheels on a T1, but god fookin damn that's working for me..........................................................


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking they looked kinda out of place..beautiful car, and the rims take something away from it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Normally I would agree 100%. Not sure why this one is different for me. It goes against everything I believe in..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

when i look at those wheels i think of 2 things.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Really? I think that car's damn near perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> when i look at those wheels i think of 2 things.


Exactly!...:screwy:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Who's the new guy? ^^^^


WHAT UP DAN? FINALLY GETTING BACK TO MY SELF. HAD SOME COMPLICATIONS AFTER THEY PULLED MY STINT OUT ENDED UP BACK IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM MONDAY NIGHT. HAD SOME STUFF FROM MY KIDNEY BLOCK MY URETER AGAIN SO I COULD PISS AND MAN THAT CAUSES SOME CRAZY PAIN. BUT WE GOT IT FIXED NOW AND ALL SYSTEMS SEEM TO BE GO. WORST TIME WITH A STONE I HAVE HAD YET.

NOW ENOUGH WIT THE HIJACK. I AGREE WITH LOOSE THE BLUE BUG WITH THE GOLD WHEELS LOOKS GOOD, NOT MY NORMAL STYLE BUT I THINK THAT CAR IS RIGHT.:thumbup: :wave: eace:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> when i look at those wheels i think of 2 things.


 lowerd and donk can never go together. Now if the bettle was a baja with those wheels and tires i could agree.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

donk!!!..hahahaha...wtf is donk? :beer: cheers to being back to 100%


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

JDII said:


> MUST BE ON AIR?:thumbup:


http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4252

nope.........from radikalbugz


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> donk!!!..hahahaha...wtf is donk? :beer: cheers to being back to 100%


I think what he is trying to say is, fat, huge, large, oversized, fat a$$. 

"please could I hear it used in a sentence?"

Like...

"damn dude, check out that chicks donk!"
"Holy hell, J'Lo has a perfect donk!"
"baaaadonkadonkadonk!"
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking ghetto...."I'ld donk the snot outta J-Lo"...or " I'ld donk the snot outta J-Lo's azz yo"


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I was thinking ghetto...."I'ld donk the snot outta J-Lo"...or " I'ld donk the snot outta J-Lo's azz yo"


THAT STYLE OF CAR IS CALLED A DONK. JACKED UP OLD CARS WITH BIG WHEELS. 

http://chrisescars.com/what-is-a-donk-car/

NOT MY THANG AT ALL BUT TO EACH HIS OWN! 

THIS IS A EDUCATIONAL POST FROM JDII


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

geeti said:


> http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4252
> 
> nope.........from radikalbugz


that thing is sic and static.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> THAT STYLE OF CAR IS CALLED A DONK. JACKED UP OLD CARS WITH BIG WHEELS.
> 
> http://chrisescars.com/what-is-a-donk-car/
> 
> ...



"donks" referring to cars might be the dumbest $hit I have ever, ever, ever researched briefly on this interweb.....holy $hit is that dumb, wtf is wrong with people that do this???? Im totally disgusted..:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> "donks" referring to cars might be the dumbest $hit I have ever, ever, ever researched briefly on this interweb.....holy $hit is that dumb, wtf is wrong with people that do this???? Im totally disgusted..:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


I GREW UP IN THE GHETTO MAN AND I DONT UNDERSTAND THAT STYLE EITHER. ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE SOME UGLY RIDES, BUT THATS JUST MY O/P.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> "donks" referring to cars might be the dumbest $hit I have ever, ever, ever researched briefly on this interweb.....holy $hit is that dumb, wtf is wrong with people that do this???? Im totally disgusted..:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Truer words have never been spoken....


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Donk!!!*






Donk.....WTF!


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


HAHAHA AWESOME THATS MY CAR!!!! rollin in Ontario, Canada:thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

veedubguyjosh said:


> HAHAHA AWESOME THATS MY CAR!!!! rollin in Ontario, Canada:thumbup:


you famous now son


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Donk.....WTF!



there are actually a few in pawtucket, central falls, and lincoln. i see them all the time, when i see them, i pretty much mimic that gif perfectly


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

They are a regular sighting down here in FL... and Donk is what we call them. And they are all :banghead:!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, there's a dude on CL trying to sell his POS roll'n on 24's yo....f'n clown cars...And that gif is funny as fook.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


OH man the benz is so sick. thx for sharing this one :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


man the car looks good but the a$$ backwards venting is the stupidest thing. whats with that.. what am i missing :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

from Daves at the 2010 Classic


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ that ones for sale


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MkII_Matt (Mar 30, 2010)

My daily


----------



## HunterisSlow (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sex. :thumbup:


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

Death Trap said:


>


i literally said "wow"

yours?


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ Fook'n killer Thing !...must eat rear tires.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks! Its on airride and when fully air'd down we made bumpstops so it can roll at this height


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it!...1 of my new favorites.:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

homie Jakes AKA sled. ride from the cultwagen.com the lowest ride,


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

i beg to differ on that J!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Popo Mack said:


> I LOVE this ----^


 
Ted crashed it 
:banghead:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

ouch. is he ok?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that blows, that was such a sick car. he alright?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

from fat chic to flat chic.... good luck wit the next project.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Ted crashed it
> :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

yea whats the story on that car? 

that sucks


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

he got bruised up but is good. i dont really know him, hes just on my facebook and i saw the pics. one of my favorite cars also.


----------



## zac16V (Dec 16, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> Ted crashed it
> :banghead:


 Ted Made a other one


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

king_tuk said:


> i beg to differ on that J!!


 Brian bus is way low too. I would still say jakes it lower his rear bumper set on the groung...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i hate having dyslexia. i thought it said too low. it said low too. i made a joke about it but i realised my mistake. ignore this.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zac16V said:


> Ted Made a other one


 :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Check out the handle bars on Ted's ghetto cruiser tricycle :laugh:...needs a cup holder for the gin n' juice.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

MkII_Matt said:


> My daily


 Punk ass BMXer. Get off my Vortex. Yer mom's car is lookin sick.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

"Punk ass BMXer. Get off my Vortex.".......did I miss something?:what:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Let me try this....


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Any more of this???:what: 



Antihero983 said:


> Let me try this....


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

taken today!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

woahwoahwoahwoah what's this about hatin' on bmx'ers? oh wait he's a watercooled kid, i'd expect that attitude

and if that's his mom's car i'd like to meet her any girl who drives a slammed vw or a manual is alright in my book


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

There was a baja dude that used to hang out here until he became 1 of those water cooled kids man.:laugh:..there's something in the water I think.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zac16V said:


> Ted Made a other one


HURRAY:thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Any more of this???:what:


I wish. I know the car was built in japan, and that'd about it. I Google every once and awhile to try and find more but nothing ever shows up.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> woahwoahwoahwoah what's this about hatin' on bmx'ers?















:laugh::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm missing something here


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i'm missing something here


i dont get what your missing. i agree with you on your post about hating BMX'ers, "whats with it"


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ooh. you put the im with stupid thing so i thought i was missing something. my brother is really good at bmx but i never really got into it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> ooh. you put the im with stupid thing so i thought i was missing something. my brother is really good at bmx but i never really got into it.


i race BMX, was nationally ranked for a couple years.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

he's more into park. he's pretty close to being sponsored, he could be if he wanted, we both know the fbm team, but he doesnt really want to, he's more into it for fun.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Good for him. I was a factory sponsored rider for a while. Lots of pressures and the fun kinda goes away..


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

dustinwark said:


> taken today!


Awesome shots!!! :thumbup: Fantastic colors/ lights/ scene! 
Possible to send 'em to me in high res to use em for desktop-wallpapers or a poster?


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

basti-FSI said:


> Awesome shots!!! :thumbup: Fantastic colors/ lights/ scene!
> Possible to send 'em to me in high res to use em for desktop-wallpapers or a poster?


all my shots are on my flickr in high res.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Golf2.0T said:


>


hey.... he's got a runnin light out. 

nice pic man:thumbup:


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

acvw not so much...slammed though


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i will play slammed thing. Its aircooled 

my wagen.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my thing


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

icekoffee said:


> Here's my thing


Now that's MONEY!!!!:heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Antihero983 said:


>



man not to be a d1ck, but how many times am i going to have to see this fookin piece of sh1t. make me want to throw up every time.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

every thing i see that blue....thing..... i look at the wheels and think it's going to sound like a dodge cummins turbo deisel.

i dont know. every time i look at it i get an imagination of it sounding like this


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO.. that truck looks like a fun day..


----------



## beez117 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking into a 1974 beetle and was wondering where i can get an airride set up for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

beez117 said:


> I'm looking into a 1974 beetle and was wondering where i can get an airride set up for it. Any suggestions?


Go the custom route, I made a bad decision and bought an airride 
"kit" from Airkewld. Spent alot of money and had to re-engineer theyre "kit". The only thing left from the kit was the through rods, front bags over shocks for the front, everything else has been swapped. PM me I can help you set something up, wayyyyy better than any kits out there for less money.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


Nice bro...we don't see enough of the old verts. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Antihero983 said:


>


Dude left his road soda stuck in the bumper.:beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


oh come on he didnt even try to fix that rot! i know its probably a "work in progress" but at least finish the job, or make it look half deacent!


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

:heart: that vert


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ditto.. Thats the direction I want to go with my vert:thumbup: Can't stop lookin at it


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

justing1234 said:


> oh come on he didnt even try to fix that rot! i know its probably a "work in progress" but at least finish the job, or make it look half deacent!


Why?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

geeti said:


> why?


thats bang'n!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah it is!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i :heart: patina cars, but look at the lower rear quarter and then just below the top, bondo, and half-assed welds. at least finish it :banghead:

not to mention the bubbles on the decklid:facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> Why?


WERD!!! leave that sh1t alone :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


it looks.... fuzzy...as if it were covered in felt


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Toss a roof rack on that and be done :thumbup: love'n that car.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> toss a roof rack on that and be done :thumbup: Love'n that car.


that ride is beautiful!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^Agreed, awesome!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Not a big fan of the swap, but damn...this thing is sweet!

http://67.20.55.86/viewtopic.php?tid=66118


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...good 'ol Jon and the boys...

perfection X2!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That chicks ^^^^ pic is everywhere.....I'm not bitch'n , just saying


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

*My 64*

OK, I'll play








Still gotta go lower, but its gonna stay this way for another month or so.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ that car is perfect the way it sits...I wouldn;t touch it.


----------



## 16VscreaminGTI (Feb 20, 2002)

*my 62*

heres my 62!!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


X2345273544 :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


F.U.C.K ME RUNNIN!! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> F.U.C.K ME RUNNIN!! :heart::thumbup:


Photoshopped jones fersurz


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

werd ....i thought it looked a lil fishy....:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Photoshopped jones fersurz


thats gayer then a bag a d!cks. 


looks again and i can see it :thumbdown:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> thats gayer then a bag a d!cks.



LMFAO!!!

Ok....new page.......here ya go loose.....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

man if i could only afford one of them. saw a sweet one at the classic last year in person for the first time and fell in love


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats the story on that body style with the rear fenders and all? I'm familar with the old Porsches but not a guru by any means.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Whats the story on that body style with the rear fenders and all? I'm familar with the old Porsches but not a guru by any means.


there not a Porsche or a VW they are Dannenhauer and Stauss :laugh: :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
http://patina.skynetblogs.be/archive/2007/06/27/dannenhauer-and-stauss.html
http://www.classicvws.com/sale/D&S.htm


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

oh yeah let us know when your pocket are deeeeeeeepp :thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice! I love old coach built stuff like that. 

If I had all the time (money) in the world, i'd love to attempt to build a custom body like that from scratch. Plans for retirement in about 32.65 yrs :laugh:eace: Sheetmetal work is a hobby of mine.

Back on topic

One I did suspension on about 2 yrs ago


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> man if i could only afford one of them. saw a sweet one at the classic last year in person for the first time and fell in love


Hell ya man, totally awesome stuff! :thumbup:




BEANS said:


> Nice! I love old coach built stuff like that.
> 
> If I had all the time (money) in the world, i'd love to attempt to build a custom body like that from scratch. Plans for retirement in about 32.65 yrs :laugh:eace: Sheetmetal work is a hobby of mine.
> 
> ...



Chad, I got a new project that is screaming your name......ill be in touch bro! :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice pics gaybino. you had to throw a d/c in there.:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep  What can I say.....been doin work! lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>




Where is this car now? I was 800 bux shy of winning it on Ebay because I decided to let the auction go at the last minute. Kinda want the car now that I keep seeing it pop up here and there.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:



LooseNuts said:


> homie Jakes AKA sled. ride from the cultwagen.com the lowest ride,


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

justing1234 said:


> woahwoahwoahwoah what's this about hatin' on bmx'ers? oh wait he's a watercooled kid, i'd expect that attitude
> 
> and if that's his mom's car i'd like to meet her any girl who drives a slammed vw or a manual is alright in my book



Just to clear this up- the BMXer kid that drives the squack is a friend of mine. His mom drives the white bug in the background, it's just been restored and looks phenominal. His dad drives the two-tone brown bug behind the squack. Not hatin! Just messing with him


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


ultra-sick 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

vaporado said:


> Go the custom route, I made a bad decision and bought an airride
> "kit" from Airkewld. Spent alot of money and had to re-engineer theyre "kit". The only thing left from the kit was the through rods, front bags over shocks for the front, everything else has been swapped. PM me I can help you set something up, wayyyyy better than any kits out there for less money.


pmd :wave:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

vacuumnoise said:


> ultra-sick
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


IMO they fooked that car up...never should have touched it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

zzzdanz said:


> IMO they fooked that car up...never should have touched it.


the car was a pile that they made road worthy instead of junking it...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like someone spent some time/effort into the suspension..little more than making it road worthy...just my OP...I'ld rather have a junked porsche than a stupid looking pile of a porsche.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> looks like someone spent some time/effort into the suspension..little more than making it road worthy...just my OP...I'ld rather have a junked porsche than a stupid looking pile of a porsche.


that porsche is awesome :thumbup:

You must be looking at a different porsche if you think that its a pile :screwy:


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>



one of the coolest shots I've ever seen... :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


What you doing getting ideas for that black 66 you picking up this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> What you doing getting ideas for that black 66 you picking up this weekend.:thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> that porsche is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> You must be looking at a different porsche if you think that its a pile :screwy:


I never said it was a pile...I said they F'ed it up


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I definitely agree. They effed that Porsche up.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> looks like someone spent some time/effort into the suspension..little more than making it road worthy...just my OP...I'ld rather have a junked porsche than *a stupid looking pile of a porsche*.





zzzdanz said:


> I never said it was a pile...I said they F'ed it up


:wave:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yippie! new page!:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


X263735237474636475 :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> :wave:


hey fook face, were does it say "that porsche is a pile"...dude said they saved it from being a pile and made it road worthy...IMO they fooked up and should have left it a pile


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Yippie! new page!:thumbup:


Man the sound of an a/c motor through a stinger is one of my favorite sounds in the world. besodes they look great too. rhat car is


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


are you talking about this porsche being a pile? Cuz if so you my friend suck:thumbdown::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That Porsche is like viagra on wheels....Fook yeah!


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> hey fook face, were does it say "that porsche is a pile"...dude said they saved it from being a pile and made it road worthy...IMO they fooked up and should have left it a pile


:heart:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

VdubGtivr96 said:


> are you talking about this porsche being a pile? Cuz if so you my friend suck:thumbdown::laugh:


Um no:facepalm:, danzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was referring to the blue one, and yes its slammed....and yes totally throws off the whole look of the car....:banghead:.










The 356 ^^^^^ above is perfect......and I know danny boy would nevvvvvvvver say something like that about somethin like this......:screwy: :laugh::laugh:

Now that is cleared up... :wave:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Does anyone know whos this is or where it is located? Looks like it might be one of my old Beetles, just different wheels...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

am i the only one who doesnt see a picture there? ^^^


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Um no:facepalm:, danzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was referring to the blue one, and yes its slammed....and yes totally throws off the whole look of the car....:banghead:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart ass....That Porsche is jaw dropping beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Smart ass....That Porsche is jaw dropping beautiful :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Agreed...I was just feelin fiesty last night haha! 

besides, this very well could be my fav porsche....simply stunning.....:thumbup:


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is that 356 a Real or a Replica?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> this very well could be my fav porsche....simply stunning.....:thumbup:



agreed 100% :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Now _that_ is how you do a Porsche.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

EK20 said:


> Now _that_ is how you do a Porsche.


True, does anyone have a build thread on that one or something like it?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ you should see the build thread on that one GEETi. Unbelievable. Kids 16 years old. Him and his dad did it up then sold it for like 20K


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Post the link here. I'd love to check out the build thread. :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> ^^^ you should see the build thread on that one GEETi. Unbelievable. Kids 16 years old. Him and his dad did it up then sold it for like 20K


I just saw this on KCW http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5872
is there another one? Nice and smoooooth looking...great job.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Kids name is Seth from AZ. Check out dailydrivendubs.com.


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Dude!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ seriously. :heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


> I just saw this on KCW http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5872
> is there another one? Nice and smoooooth looking...great job.


Black wheels usually make me puke a lil, on any car, but that car is fook'n killer!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

zzzdanz said:


> Black wheels usually make me puke a lil, on any car, but that car is fook'n killer!


Still...this one >









 looks a lot like this one >









black w/ subtle street rod / custom touches :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Flat black w/gloss panel...different, but cool...:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> Still...this one >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh chit Tim I'm all FKD up. i thought the you posted was the second one you posted . LMAO my bad. never seen the first one. the second one is the one i was talking about with the crazy build. that is Seth ride outa AZ.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

I dig that two tone flat! both are very cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

GEETi said:


> black w/ subtle street rod / custom touches :thumbup:


This!




By far the best looking setup I've seen to date. I'm in love with all the subtle details that most probably overlook... :heart::heart::heart: I would like more info and or pics please!!!!!!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Yippie! new page!:thumbup:


Al's car!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ Thats so ill...:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i like other than exhaust thingy:screwy:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

zoom-zoom said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> By far the best looking setup I've seen to date. I'm in love with all the subtle details that most probably overlook... :heart::heart::heart: I would like more info and or pics please!!!!!!


You're in luck! http://oldbug.com/honse60.htm (For Sale, too...just under $20G)

Some tasteful custom work put into this one. :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> i like other than exhaust thingy:screwy:


I thought the same at first, weird....yep....different...yep....a/c's all about being a lil :screwy: in the head......yep.........I can appreciate that, so :thumbup: to the owner. :laugh:




GEETi said:


> You're in luck! http://oldbug.com/honse60.htm (For Sale, too...just under $20G)
> 
> Some tasteful custom work put into this one. :thumbup:


The build quality on that thing is stellar! :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

GEETi said:


> You're in luck! http://oldbug.com/honse60.htm (For Sale, too...just under $20G)
> 
> Some tasteful custom work put into this one. :thumbup:


link doesn't work man.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Worked for me:thumbup:

This (i built)








gives you this


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> I thought the same at first, weird....yep....different...yep....a/c's all about being a lil :screwy: in the head......yep.........I can appreciate that, so :thumbup: to the owner. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was done by a 16 year old and his dad.


----------



## bigracedad (Jan 28, 2010)

my fat chic fastback...........


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ you got a t T1 narrowed beam on that fatty?

I kinda like the fat back wheel too. Car look pretty nice for a fatty.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice t3 FB man:thumbup:


----------



## bigracedad (Jan 28, 2010)

yes t-1 KCW beam narrowed 5" no shocks, 135's on 4.5" sprintstars and 195's on 5.5 with chrome trim rings


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(I still dig the retro 17s :thumbup:  )


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

PURTY!!:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> (I still dig the retro 17s :thumbup:  )


:heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: this one does it for me.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: this one does it for me.


MMMMMMMMMM....meee too, that reeks of dankness......awesome setup :thumbup:


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


That's a local guy's car out here and holy S**t that thing is gorgeous in person. 











A shot I took at a local show last summer 









my buddys Roy's who is also a kickass pinstriper


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> MMMMMMMMMM....meee too, that reeks of dankness......awesome setup :thumbup:


Is that like Donk, only Dank?:laugh:...Dank is Thanks in German


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

*slammed 64*

My 64


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

the dumped pumpkin


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

another


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

two-lo said:


> My 64


Do you have a link to extra pics on your build. It intrigues me...


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

Heres a link to the pan head , don't have pic's of the beam build online.

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5597&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

and a link with the spec's

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=247735&start=1180


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Is that like Donk, only Dank?:laugh:...Dank is Thanks in German


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhhhhh. like some dank nugz for the "heady" aka, hippy lettuce.....riding Donk, with some kind Dank...sounds like a SNL skit.


----------



## jazzyjeffp (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I finally figured out how to post pics. havent been on wortex in ages. had to create a new account. hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

car looks great mang.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ OH sweat Jesus. please sir can i have some more. :heart::heart:



Damn i am the biggest sucker for a SC :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ Sure can....:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Gotta luv them S/C


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

this is mega rad!



4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


seen this one and love it. love what dude did with the front seat. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dudes gonna take a turn and his ass is gonna end up full of splinters.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Is/was that Nate's from Wagenswest?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Is/was that Nate's from Wagenswest?


that i dont remember.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

my biscuit finally deserves to be in here....

lowest static baywindow in Ohio :laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> my biscuit finally deserves to be in here....
> 
> lowest static baywindow in Ohio :laugh:



I think you are the one all my Indiana peeps keep buying cars from haha.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

BEANS said:


> Is/was that Nate's from Wagenswest?





LooseNuts said:


> that i dont remember.


Im not sure either.....hmmmmm....something to do at work tomorrow...Ill get back "witchyall":laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

A1steaksauce said:


> my biscuit finally deserves to be in here....
> 
> lowest static baywindow in Ohio :laugh:


Yo man, what part of Ohio?:beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Yo man, what part of Ohio?:beer:


937 :beer:



zoom-zoom said:


> I think you are the one all my Indiana peeps keep buying cars from haha.


yeah i've sold 2 to a small circle in Indy :beer:


and because this is a picture thread...one of my favorite laid out baywindows :thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

page 181 and no type 181?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fook'n love me some Thing!...^^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

me too. got a lot of pictures of that one from the classic. fooker look tits in person. :heart:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Fook'n love me some Thing!...^^^^ :thumbup:





LooseNuts said:


> me too. got a lot of pictures of that one from the classic. fooker look tits in person. :heart:


Me too....and this "thing" looks completely ridiculous..:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep I think them gas burners look fook'n great on 181's.:thumbup: that one is


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Im not sure either.....hmmmmm....something to do at work tomorrow...Ill get back "witchyall":laugh::laugh:


it is nates.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Instant vert wood!...If I'm not mistaken, that green vert is for sale for $160,000....


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> 937 :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i've sold 2 to a small circle in Indy :beer:


This and this?




















Also to stay on content, here's another of mine and my buddy's...

Mine









Jon's


----------



## silvergti17 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not slammed but here is my Fasty...eace:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

freakin beautiful car makes me want to pan off mine!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

zoom-zoom said:


>


My good friend bought this & its now in MKE.... Its a little further along, I never expected to see it in here :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ The only WC I'ld own...love those old rabbits...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> freakin beautiful car makes me want to pan off mine!


 any more of this?


----------



## Ghostfire52 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> freakin beautiful car makes me want to pan off mine!


Well fook me running!!!!!...That car is abso-fookn-lutely killer!!!!!...Ya gotta do it JD, ya just gotsta :thumbup:


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> This and this?


yeah...here's the 79' when i owned her












mr. tony said:


> My good friend bought this & its now in MKE.... Its a little further along, I never expected to see it in here :laugh:


glad to hear she has a good home up north and is getting some loving. she sat in a garage in muncie for years going to waste prior to me owning her. i sold her out of spite. no regrets though as she didn't end up back there again :laugh: :beer:

and what the truck looked like when i owned her










sad to say she doesn't look that good anymore. ghetto circle head light swap attempt and crappy respray paint job over the og paint :thumbdown:


back on topic...my favorite laid out splitty


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

markpetersonii said:


>


...There's more and more love for the Things...cars beautiful!


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> ...There's more and more love for the Things...cars beautiful!


Yeah, I saw that one during the SoCalEuro meet. I passed it on the freeway going to it too. 

Thing is SLAMMED!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Ghostfire52 said:


>



How long have you been in Co? I'm in D3 and don't remember that Squack...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> any more of this?


Got them pics from the post your oval thread on The Samba. I havent looked for a build thread but its probally there. Freakin beautiful car tho.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

you have some work to do JD....I can only point you in the right direction grasshopper, you must travel the path alone.:laugh:


----------



## chrisgilmour (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


>


I cant get enough......this thing is drop dead sexy....on point......damn....:beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anybody else love agave colored bugs?  

1964 ragtop agave with a 1776cc = dream car


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

chrisgilmour said:


>


Awesome on Soooo many levels!! More info on her?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

from our show BROKEDOWN 2011 few weeks ago...:heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> from our show BROKEDOWN 2011 few weeks ago...:heart:


nice rides. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

A SC with Ma. plates! dont see that everyday (never). Anyone ever seen a bus w/those spoke wheels on it?...


----------



## zac16V (Dec 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

non a/c 53 benz vert a guy that does some fab work for me built, chevy powered on bags.










pics from eurofest this oct 2011

check out http://www.euroautofestival.com/ for more pics:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Love that car, but the dude who owns it is kind of a fooker face :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Too sick!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I just thought this belongs in here too


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

those pics from "Broke down" yes?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> I just thought this belongs in here too


you either got this from stanceworks or type two detectives, yes?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Love that car, but the dude who owns it is kind of a fooker face :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> those pics from "Broke down" yes?





> from our show BROKEDOWN 2011 few weeks ago...


:thumbup: FIRST POST SHELL BOTTOM YOU MISSED IT YES?:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

EK20 said:


>




This is on point :thumbup: any more??:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

justing1234 said:


> you either got this from stanceworks or type two detectives, yes?


I found it on twitter from someone elses tumblr account. :laugh: isht gets around the internetz


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> This is on point :thumbup: any more??:laugh::laugh:


Thats the Beetle from the "low 'n slow" video :thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> I just thought this belongs in here too


Needs moar narrow^^^^ :laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


sweet god that's so perfect in every way. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


mister MC for Olympia WA. :heart::thumbup: he built it for his wife :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> :laugh:


corvette emblem on the dash?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

corvette!?! :laugh: that's a 1938-9 man...way before the vette..1953


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

That's hitlers 50th b-day 39 vw. I guess he could have slammed it on some "earlies". Earlies being wood wagon wheels


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn i need to get an update on my history. i thought that hitler was in power with the nazi's from 1939 and didnt make the vw until 1945 because he needed a vehicle for the war


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

1945 was first production. 1932 was the first one the type 12.


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

Not to take away from the thread but check this out on the restoration of the vw38 http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=340552&start=0, it gives some cool history on dubs. 

Here's a double cab


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> sweet god that's so perfect in every way. :thumbup:


Someone is "restoring" it now 

That was JJ's from KCW a couple years ago. He sold it and it made its way around thesamba, into someone hands who is tearing it apart, and bascially getting rid of all the sweet OG goodness. I believe there is a good bit of history with that bus.....

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2424&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1260


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

man thats suck. :what::screwy:

i wouldn't do anything to that bitch. i would just love it and hug it and drive it like it is. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> :laugh:


yes i can lower it. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'ld probably sell my house up North for 1 of those fookers. Then it would sit in my garage for 20 yrs. before I'ld even concider selling it...Ya see the cash those are fetching at auction!?!...and yup, you can bet ya ass it would get "restored" before It went up for sale too.

You want an investment car, that's the 1...build a splitty driver and let the 23 sit and simmer in it's own juices in the garage on blocks.

Chop up the front end to lower it!?!...oooooo Fook no!...That would be like painting a fook'n moustache on the Mona Lisa.:screwy:

Those guys are above and beyond what most guys are doing to VW's...crazy talent and that 23 is the sheet!...To sell it to fund his business, that's understandable...to bust balls and cry about someone putting a paint job and maybe raising it back to stock for the simple fact of it being worth way more than they paid for it...not understandable at all.

I'm no purist, but those 23's should be left alone.....


----------



## VeeDubDoug (Dec 2, 2010)

Some crappy pics of my 66'.


----------



## -nuckled- (May 4, 2009)

My junk


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ I'm a sucker for split windows :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

X2^^^ NICE!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya know...I don't think I've ever seen a split up here.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^ sock monkey with his hands full :laugh:


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

My beater:


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

^ would love to see more


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

trbodubn said:


> ^ would love to see more


Ask and ye shall receive:

Other center caps, have the Porsche drums on currently









Before I painted the new 8" wheels orange, they were black:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Almost like a copper color wheel...different, but cool...looks like it eats tires with the camber.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

StaticAir said:


> My beater:


details on the wheel/tire setup?

very sweet ride. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anybody have a picture of a slammed bug in red primer? i've been looking and cant find one. i think it would look sick instead of the typical black primer but i can't find anything


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is a teaser shot of my 73 thing. I am working on the rear right now. I will update when she is finished.


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

yellowbird said:


> details on the wheel/tire setup?
> 
> very sweet ride. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Chevy Rally hoops (8") with VW Smoothie centers welded in, reverse offset 3 3/4" Tires are 195/50/15s on rear and smart 145s on fronts


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Almost like a copper color wheel...different, but cool...looks like it eats tires with the camber.




Probably, only have had this setup running for 1000 miles or so. Tires are only 60 bucks a piece, so meh


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

My 1970. Not the lowest, but still low, rubs on hard enough turns.

I just wish I could drive it, I've had it for a month and driven it 3 times because the valve seats fell out of the head. :banghead:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

i took this picture at toys for tots.. pretty cool right hand drive ragtop


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Rabid Irish said:


> Here is a teaser shot of my 73 thing. I am working on the rear right now. I will update when she is finished.


Very nice. nice plate KKK

Picking up mine after Thanksgiving


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

MicroCADDY said:


> Very nice. nice plate KKK
> 
> Picking up mine after Thanksgiving


Go finish the caddy.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice pics Bino. You been workin on the 66 or surfin the net?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> Nice pics Bino. You been workin on the 66 or surfin the net?


lol little of both. tryin to get the 30pict2 carb rebuilt this week, running a h30/31 right now and it doesnt like it too much. time is slim right now, tons going on, winter coming, currently in a certified welder night program, so i dont get home until 930pm every night, pretty much leaves just weekends right now and daylight savings ending really screwed me. :thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


HOLY SHIGHT that's 1 LoMoFo 

More info / build on this


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

MicroCADDY said:


> HOLY SHIGHT that's 1 LoMoFo
> 
> More info / build on this


No idea? Stumbled upon it on some Jap Blog. There were other pics of bits and pieces of the build, but not much, mainly showcasing the extensive fenderwell work.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm assuming it's on air


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

nope, static, raised tranny


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> lol little of both. tryin to get the 30pict2 carb rebuilt this week, running a h30/31 right now and it doesnt like it too much. time is slim right now, tons going on, winter coming, currently in a certified welder night program, so i dont get home until 930pm every night, pretty much leaves just weekends right now and daylight savings ending really screwed me. :thumbup:


Cool, I can relate. fallin back on time screwed my afternoons also. get home its dark got to help take care of my son, eat, shower and by then its time for bed so I can get up a 5am and start again. Hope to get some of the old interior cleaned out over the thankgiving holiday, but having my son now all of the sudden I have family over alot more often witch aint a bad thing just keeps me busy. Good luck with the class man i tried it back in school and hated welding but man I sure could use it alot. :beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> Cool, I can relate. fallin back on time screwed my afternoons also. get home its dark got to help take care of my son, eat, shower and by then its time for bed so I can get up a 5am and start again. Hope to get some of the old interior cleaned out over the thankgiving holiday, but having my son now all of the sudden I have family over alot more often witch aint a bad thing just keeps me busy. Good luck with the class man i tried it back in school and hated welding but man I sure could use it alot. :beer:


Ya man, things change in a hurry, seems to always happen like that, just gotta take it, plus when its good things happen its all gravy! :thumbup:

With the Natural Gas boom literally right on my doorstep here in southwestern pa it would be dumb of me not to get my cert for pipe welding. Some friends have been welding for some time on the gas lines and are making insane amounts of cash, $125+ an hr.....$100 right out the gate if youre a cert'ed pipe welder. Clearing $700 a day, ya, that will work! :laugh::laugh: I should be pipe cert'ed by spring, taking my basic cert's in december. I actually picked it up very quickly. 

Cant wait to see some progress on the oval! :beer::beer:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

That "thing" is the lions roar


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


nice ride. 

but i want to see pics of the barndoor instead please.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

MicroCADDY said:


> HOLY SHIGHT that's 1 LoMoFo
> 
> More info / build on this


here i can help 

just geussing tho.

73/74 thing. 
5"Type 1 beam
most likely bagged

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> nice ride.
> 
> but i want to see pics of the barndoor instead please.


Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....only cuz i like you loose, here ya go :laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> here i can help
> 
> just geussing tho.
> 
> ...


Actually it wasnt to my knowledge. Lemme dig up some build pics when i get some time...


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

MicroCADDY.....Glad to see your pickin up 3rdReich's Thing. I love th OG paint and patina on it. What are your plans for it?

That blue Thing appears to be a 74 model and def has raised fenders. They prob opened up the inside fenderwell to allow room for the wheels. Really easy to do on the Thing's.

I can't wait to get mine finished. I have to get some 4lug late beetle drums drilled for the porsche fuch's so I can tuck the rims into the fender wells.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....only cuz i like you loose, here ya go :laugh:


oh god that is sexy. makes me feel i kinds of funny :heart::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> nice ride.
> 
> but i want to see pics of the barndoor instead please.


Looks to be bout 16' wide, and 10' high. I bet dan could build you one like it.:what::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ienjoysnails (Apr 21, 2010)

GEETi said:


> not that "slammed" , but reeeeeee-aly nice



any more pics of this?


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Rabid Irish said:


> MicroCADDY.....Glad to see your pickin up 3rdReich's Thing. I love th OG paint and patina on it. What are your plans for it?


is that Gabes screen name on here ? Keeping the OG patina paint. & other then that NO plans till i have / see it in person. I'm sure all my ACed friend will make plans for me :laugh:

1st air cooled ever so it should be fun.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

ienjoysnails said:


> any more pics of this?


yes, please!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

How's about a fall shot. Just before she gets prepped for storage.


----------



## zac16V (Dec 16, 2005)

ienjoysnails said:


> any more pics of this?


Is that a hard top heb rod? Air mighty isssue 01 









http://www.oldbug.com/hebrod.htm


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

wulfsburg said:


> i took this picture at toys for tots.. pretty cool right hand drive ragtop


thanks for the picture!:wave:


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

MicroCADDY said:


> is that Gabes screen name on here ? Keeping the OG patina paint. & other then that NO plans till i have / see it in person. I'm sure all my ACed friend will make plans for me :laugh:
> 
> 1st air cooled ever so it should be fun.


It's his screen name on the samba. Cool dude. I asked him a lot of questions and he was eager to offer me advise.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

zac16V said:


> Is that a hard top heb rod? Air mighty isssue 01


Cool but nope, 
"Young Choppers And Hot Rods Volksrod"
Samba user hly3rd posted these.


----------



## luke_gti (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

StaticAir said:


> Chevy Rally hoops (8") with VW Smoothie centers welded in, reverse offset 3 3/4" Tires are 195/50/15s on rear and smart 145s on fronts


You do them yourself ???? :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^:heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


Winning! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^ his name is MC from Washington state and he built it for his wife :thumbup::thumbup:

very nice ride for a fatchick. :laugh::laugh:

its a 66:laugh:


likein the new 17" smoothies from airkewld too :thumbup:


----------



## callahan. (Nov 22, 2011)

here's a fairly recent pic of my old girl


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ is your flash trim real ausei? Or did you cut up door molding. Anyways look cool..


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello friends! My name is DONEGA. 

I am from Brazil and I see this forum every day for long time ago. 

Congratulations for your vw air-cooleds and nice to meet you!

I like to show you our vw´s. We made an event at November-13-2011. Was there 493 air-cooleds!

A little of brazilian scene:






For pictures, please go to our forum:
http://hotvolks.forum-livre.com/t1281-1-hotvolks-friends-eu-fui

See ya!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^NICE VIDEO MANG,:thumbup: LUV'N THEM BRAZILLIA'S:thumbup:


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

JDII said:


> ^^NICE VIDEO MANG,:thumbup: LUV'N THEM BRAZILLIA'S:thumbup:


Thank you JDII!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> ^^NICE VIDEO MANG,:thumbup: LUV'N THEM BRAZILLIA'S:thumbup:


WERD!!! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> ^^^^^ his name is MC from Washington state and he built it for his wife :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> very nice ride for a fatchick. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Lucky wife! Definitely loving the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


wow i love this thread

thanks vortex on fb!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ i saw that mention too... it's like they're watching us


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

Got mine back on the road a few days back... no front pics till I take it down a few clicks.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Panscrapers!eace:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Panscrapers!eace:



WERD..:heart:


----------



## callahan. (Nov 22, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> ^^^ is your flash trim real ausei? Or did you cut up door molding. Anyways look cool..


its homemade. real thing is too spendy lol


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

callahan. said:


> its homemade. real thing is too spendy lol


Hahahah that ain't no chit. 

Looks pretty good for homemade :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

eace:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

THEY E-MAILED ME THIS TODAY.










:beer::beer::beer:eace::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^ who is "they"?







:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> ^^^ who is "they"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The folks from eurofest. :beer::wave:


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

radgti8v said:


> You do them yourself ???? :thumbup:


Negative, Stockton wheel built them for me.


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....only cuz i like you loose, here ya go :laugh:



Where in Japan are you? This place looks hell familiar to me...


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello friends! Our pictures!

Please click on "Open publication". 

Greetings!





Open publication - Free publishing - More hotvolks​


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

That things^ been on thesamba for a while. Everyone time I see the ad it makes me think of this










and lowered pic


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What an awesome color! :thumbup:


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

It may already be in here but I can't get enough of this bug. I've been whoring the pics around the mk4 forum. :laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

you gotta be the ONLY guy that likes that one David, YUCK


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

David802 said:


> It may already be in here but I can't get enough of this bug. I've been whoring the pics around the mk4 forum. :laugh:


Im gonna lose my mother f'in mind if this dumb a$$ bug pops up again......wow, unreal. :facepalm::thumbdown: Keep posting this in the mk4 area bc its clogging up the slammed thread here....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Im gonna lose my mother f'in mind if this dumb a$$ bug pops up again......wow, unreal. :facepalm::thumbdown: Keep posting this in the mk4 area bc its clogging up the slammed thread here....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


x2 :thumbdown:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


something about this car says corvair to me... it is a ghia right?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

justing1234 said:


> something about this car says corvair to me... it is a ghia right?


yeah, the guys managed to make it ugly.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> something about this car says corvair to me... it is a ghia right?





RafCarre12 said:


> yeah, the guys managed to make it ugly.




I stand corrected.....this may be "uglier" than that fat chick.....wow :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes please


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Im gonna lose my mother f'in mind if this dumb a$$ bug pops up again......wow, unreal. :facepalm::thumbdown: Keep posting this in the mk4 area bc its clogging up the slammed thread here....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Heavy flow this month?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

justing1234 said:


> something about this car says corvair to me... it is a ghia right?


Type 34 Razor Ghia, built by KCW.



David802 said:


> Heavy flow this month?


That bug has been heavily posted since like '06... People around these parts are just tired of seeing it in all of its hideous glory eace:


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

I want mirrors just like that but, a little shorter...


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

BEANS said:


> That bug has been heavily posted since like '06... People around these parts are just tired of seeing it in all of its hideous glory eace:


I was concerned that might be the case when I posted it but didn't want to sift through all 180+ pages of the thread for it. Hence the reason I said "It may already be in here" before posting the pictures. There was no reason for his attitude.  :thumbdown:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

David802 said:


> I was concerned that might be the case when I posted it but didn't want to sift through all 180+ pages of the thread for it. Hence the reason I said "It may already be in here" before posting the pictures. There was no reason for his attitude.  :thumbdown:



















attitude? :laugh::laugh: coulda sifted through the past 10 pages or the past 180+, wouldnt have made a difference.









each time I just wanna


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to what this thread should be all about.

Show me some SLAMMED ..........THINGS


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> attitude? :laugh::laugh: coulda sifted through the past 10 pages or the past 180+, wouldnt have made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Any side shots of this one^ ??


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

David802 said:


>


Ya, got me on that one, "jelly" of one of the ugliest fat girls on the planet :facepalm::laugh:




MicroCADDY said:


> Back to what this thread should be all about.
> 
> Show me some SLAMMED ..........THINGS


Eat your heart out Miro......http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=402612


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

THANKS 4supreme2gambino0


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A little different. I think I like it...not sure yet...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## R32peterb (Aug 22, 2006)

joeyvig111 said:


>


love it!!! 
what size tires are on the front and where can I find them?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

R32peterb said:


> love it!!!
> what size tires are on the front and where can I find them?


Its cool other that the fake patina. I hate that crao. Other than that looks cool.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ That makes me want an early rag even more :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Bucking feautiful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup: my next beetle will be a rag fo sho.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: my next beetle will be a rag fo sho.


hell ya man! the rag was the thing that sold me on the 66' i recently picked up, oh and the fact it is originally black with red guts :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> hell ya man! the rag was the thing that sold me on the 66' i recently picked up, oh and the fact it is originally black with red guts :thumbup:


you still need a deck lid for it? I may have one thats black. I will check and let you know if you interested.:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> you still need a deck lid for it? I may have one thats black. I will check and let you know if you interested.:thumbup:


Ya most likely. Ive stored it for the winter tho. Got it running right and was happy with that, so im just gonna attack it full force in the spring. Lemme kno if you have one and maybe we could work somethin out after the holidays. eace:


----------



## hk_project (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 06PassatB6 (Sep 21, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


Hey!!!!!!!!!! That's my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Here are some pictures and the Whole build!!!

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=404787


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GOD DAMN THIS IS SEXY...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> GOD DAMN THIS IS SEXY...


No doubt man. I think i posted a bunch of this one a while back. I believe there is a hell of a build thread too....i think on the samba.... Its stellar for sure :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> LooseNuts
> GOD DAMN THIS IS SEXY...


IT HAS SMOOTHIES AND WHITE WALLS SO YOU ALL KNOW HOW I FEEL BOUT IT.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> No doubt man. I think i posted a bunch of this one a while back. I believe there is a hell of a build thread too....i think on the samba.... Its stellar for sure :thumbup:



read a little bit of it on KCW, frame head shorten and all. fukin beautifully ride. 

its worth posting up again so if you got some do share. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> read a little bit of it on KCW, frame head shorten and all. fukin beautifully ride.
> 
> its worth posting up again so if you got some do share. :thumbup::heart:


I think ur right, it may have been KCW, "framehead shorten"....its coming back to me now, ill find it and post the link too. :beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> I think ur right, it may have been KCW, "framehead shorten"....its coming back to me now, ill find it and post the link too. :beer:


Meant "panhead" hahah


----------



## blkwidovw (Dec 2, 2011)

*my 64 volksrod*


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


>


ralph. faux-tina is for faux-hetero's. like the car, hate the "theme".


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> ralph. faux-tina is for faux-hetero's.


WOW!!! I had no idea that the car was built in the closet!!!:sly:


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> read a little bit of it on KCW, frame head shorten and all. fukin beautifully ride.
> 
> its worth posting up again so if you got some do share. :thumbup::heart:





4supreme2gambino0 said:


> I think ur right, it may have been KCW, "framehead shorten"....its coming back to me now, ill find it and post the link too. :beer:


If your talking about the Sea blue 64 thats my car, not a KCW car, I posted the Pan head shorten on the KCW forum as that was the only place where there was any info, more people are doing it now and theres more info in that thread now.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

two-lo said:


> If your talking about the Sea blue 64 thats my car, not a KCW car, I posted the Pan head shorten on the KCW forum as that was the only place where there was any info, more people are doing it now and theres more info in that thread now.


Nice ride for sure bro.:heart: love the wheel color combo..

I wasn't saying it was a KCW car. I was saying I saw it on KCW. That's where I got the pic from. :thumbup:


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

My deam ride. .. and its for sale. Ain't got the 28.5k tho.

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2728 
:heart::heart:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

two-lo said:


>


:heart: this car, by far my favorite car from the last few pages


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

two-lo said:


> If your talking about the Sea blue 64 thats my car, not a KCW car, I posted the Pan head shorten on the KCW forum as that was the only place where there was any info, more people are doing it now and theres more info in that thread now.





LooseNuts said:


> Nice ride for sure bro.:heart: love the wheel color combo..
> 
> I wasn't saying it was a KCW car. I was saying I saw it on KCW. That's where I got the pic from. :thumbup:


There he is, I knew two-lo was floatin around here somewhere. I swear Ive read your build thread or you had a bunch of pics somewhere. True?

Theres this one http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=247735&start=1180, but I got a feeling Ive seen more.....:thumbup::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

nice,


the bitch looks so sick without the wheel caps. and the red tabs. :thumbup::thumbup:
this is how i would roll it. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> nice,
> 
> 
> the bitch looks so sick without the wheel caps. and the red tabs. :thumbup::thumbup:
> this is how i would roll it. :thumbup:


rmakes me think banana split for some reason. maybe cause I'm hungry, still looks great.


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the capless look but i have silver aluminum disc hubs on the front and black painted drums on the rear so it looks odd. The Red on the tabs is red electrical tape I put on the tabs to stop the paint being scratched when the hub cap are put on and off but the red worked well which is why I added the red ring around the hub caps.



4supreme2gambino0 said:


> There he is, I knew two-lo was floatin around here somewhere. I swear Ive read your build thread or you had a bunch of pics somewhere. True?
> 
> Theres this one http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=247735&start=1180, but I got a feeling Ive seen more.....:thumbup::beer:


There the only pics I have on line, no build thread id rather spend time in the Garage over uploading pics, I put the frame head build online as at the time there was very little info on it and it should help other thinking about doing it. Once its fully finished and Im driving it then I may put up a load of build pics as I have been documenting it.


There's a couple more pics here, http://kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5597&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sup Q. the ride is looking good mang.. :thumbup:

gonna play over here too? :laugh:


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Sup Q. the ride is looking good mang.. :thumbup:
> 
> gonna play over here too? :laugh:


Meh, I figured I might as well


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Sup Q. the ride is looking good mang.. :thumbup:
> 
> gonna play over here too? :laugh:





fuhq64 said:


> Meh, I figured I might as well


:thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

fuhq64 said:


> Meh, I figured I might as well


Nice heap Q. Welcome, stop by  *LowerStandards*  sometime. eace:


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

mr. tony I talked to you at and before Dubs In the Valley this year, i know your selling your bug but if it doesnt sell and you have it by next spring/summer I'm trying to take some pics of it and my caddy somewhere. :wave:

oh, and this thread owns!!!opcorn:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

samsquanch.. said:


> mr. tony I talked to you at and before Dubs In the Valley this year, i know your selling your bug but if it doesnt sell and you have it by next spring/summer I'm trying to take some pics of it and my caddy somewhere. :wave:
> 
> oh, and this thread owns!!!opcorn:


Im good with that, or you could buy it & take pictures with them both in your garage. :laugh:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

fuhq64 said:


>


My good friend bought this orange THING & sold it 1 month later, Had a ton of problems & would have cost more to fix then he bought it for.

That OK i will now be the only one in my town with a slammed THING


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.stanceworks.com/












Got wood


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

MicroCADDY said:


> My good friend bought this orange THING & sold it 1 month later, Had a ton of problems & would have cost more to fix then he bought it for.
> 
> That OK i will now be the only one in my town with a slammed THING


Ain't that the story with everyTHING? lol


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

LooseNuts said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pretty much settles it... Fuchs are going on my 356. eace:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twice!!! I had wood, walked away came back and got wood again!! made me feel 20 years younger.:laugh:


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> Im good with that, or you could buy it & take pictures with them both in your garage. :laugh:


if I had anything close to 8g... or a job let alone for that much, your isht would already be in my garage! Despite the fact that I would own 2 cars I'd only drive in summer


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/
> 
> 
> Got wood



damn that thing is sick! new wallpaper..yep!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> That pretty much settles it... Fuchs are going on my 356. eace:





JDII said:


> twice!!! I had wood, walked away came back and got wood again!! made me feel 20 years younger.:laugh:





4supreme2gambino0 said:


> damn that thing is sick! new wallpaper..yep!:thumbup:


Every time I look are it I say DAAMMNN. It is deff in my top 5 favs for sure. Notin like a 356.:heart:eace:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

MicroCADDY said:


> My good friend bought this orange THING & sold it 1 month later, Had a ton of problems & would have cost more to fix then he bought it for.
> 
> That OK i will now be the only one in my town with a slammed THING


I have been hunting this thing for years! Where did it end up now?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^ That fid is so cool. Love those things..:thumbup:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


>



Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what is that yellow car? Its awesome!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Its a a type 147, also known as a Fridolin.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

might not be slammed, but had to share somewhere....


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

I enjoy this ^ picture quite thoroughly!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That _definitely_ is the droid they are looking for.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

and for the win


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice loose!!!! that oval is :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


>


....man, that is so f'in sick. :heart:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


>


Anymore interior shots???? This thing is sick.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> Anymore interior shots???? This thing is sick.






















http://slammedsixty.blogspot.com/2011/10/airride-oval-240hp.html?m=1

http://www.vau-max.de/autoderwoche/...ole_ovali-kaefer_vom_woerthersee_2011/id=2308


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Great thread.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Thanks loose


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


Winning. :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a nice fatchick..:thumbup:


----------



## hpstrkilr (Oct 23, 2011)

I love those ratty, dirty unpainted dumped aircooled. best look IMO.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hpstrkilr (Oct 23, 2011)

^^that is awesome.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes it is. Love that ride. Its been around a while. I posted it in the aircooled chit chat thread but figuered it fit her too..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, saw that one in PVW a year or so back.


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


>


great pics dude.


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


this has got to be one of the raddest cars i've seen lately. Awesome concept and a ton of work.

hats off!


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

BEANS said:


>


Any details on this?


----------



## Wide57 (Dec 15, 2011)

*my kit 3/4 finished...it will be lower*


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

dblueS40 said:


> Any details on this?


K-70:thumbup:

These guys are in Belgium. I'd highly suggest joining their site, and following builds. www.radikalbugz.be Its mainly all in french, but you can follow a good bit of what they have going on.

Another of their recent builds


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEADheadDOOLEY (Feb 17, 2010)

My buddy's thing from Oktoberfest '11










he won the air ride limbo fairly easily :laugh:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

^ So awesome. :laugh:


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

DEADheadDOOLEY said:


> My buddy's thing from Oktoberfest '11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Saw it at the SoCalEuro 11 at Qualcomm.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

63slammed said:


> great pics dude.


great quote dude


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Build thread on this?


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

VWM4YH3M said:


> Build thread on this?


yea, ill sum it up for you.

1. find old glass body.

2. lay it on shop floor.

3. put wheels under it.





:facepalm:


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

burnoutmedialab said:


> yea, ill sum it up for you.
> 
> 1. find old glass body.
> 
> ...



Ahahahaha funny someones got jokes today:laugh:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

But think of the scene points! :laugh:


----------



## cotnballs2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

2.5" CB drop spindles with disc brakes and 4" shortened beam with QA1 shocks 90/10 valved. Car was turbo charged and was setup to drive and drag.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Its a clean car, but Im sorry thats not slammed. Someone had to say it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> Its a clean car, but Im sorry thats not slammed. Someone had to say it.


agreed. that thing could run me over not even scratch my forehead. :laugh:
you not slammed:laugh:










slammed :laugh::laugh:









nice ass ride tho. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

deadheaddooley said:


> my buddy's thing from oktoberfest '11
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ain't no thing but a vw thing*


----------



## cotnballs2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, sorry I don't scrap my shock towers


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

not mine...wish it was though


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

cotnballs2000 said:


> Yeah, sorry I don't scrap my shock towers


:laugh: it all good car is clean as fook tho..:thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> not mine...wish it was though


Any more on this car? Looks like a friend of mines who sold it.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

jpr said:


> Any more on this car? Looks like a friend of mines who sold it.


no clue man, snagged the pic off google...wish i did know more on it...


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

here's some more of that mk3


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Love it. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> agreed. that thing could run me over not even scratch my forehead. :laugh:
> you not slammed:laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


can i play too loose?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

hahah yep your in. :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

If you still run shocks you aren't low enough.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> If you still run shocks you aren't low enough.


you sir, have obviously never driven northwest roads! :laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I'm sure they arent any different than in Indiana lol. Frost defrost frost defrost etc. we get a lot of potholes which get poorly filled. Ive been pulled over and accused of drinking. Had to go to court once with pictures of the road explaining why I swerved so much. My car rides 10x better shock less in the front. True story


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

just saw that you were from indy. i feel your pain.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

cant remember if i posted this or not.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

kalebs bug. a modest dump.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

and no, thats not a vintage speed rack. its a PIP rack for a new beetle modified to fit.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

artistic bug. painting with light shot done in our clubs shop. shot by erik sohner.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

al's deluxe. my bug.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont say this too often, but nice Fat Chick. :thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

zoom-zoom said:


> If you still run shocks you aren't low enough.


QFT eace:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> If you still run shocks you aren't low enough.



True Dat




burnoutmedialab said:


> you sir, have obviously never driven northwest roads! :laugh:


and i sir have been for years without shocks. :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

and that chit looks alright Bryce "for a fat chick" hahah JK looks good :thumbup:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> and that chit looks alright Bryce "for a fat chick" hahah JK looks good :thumbup:


thanks dudes. being a fat chick, she had low self esteem and was very easy to convince her to come home with me.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

and i sir have been for years without shocks. :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:[/QUOTE]

i should have said "inland northwest towns with no money in the road budget's roads" :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> and i sir have been for years without shocks. :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:





burnoutmedialab said:


> i should have said "inland northwest towns with no money in the road budget's roads" :laugh:


hahahah now that is truth :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Slammend aircooleds


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^PURTY!!!^^^^


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I still don't know how I feel about eyelids. I mean they are ok and neat to an extent....just don't think I could ever want a set of my own. Then again maybe I haven't seen them on the right car.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> I still don't know how I feel about eyelids. I mean they are ok and neat to an extent....just don't think I could ever want a set of my own. Then again maybe I haven't seen them on the right car.


100% agree.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

No love for eyelids?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sick ride firsure. They look pretty good but just not for me. "ANYMORE" hahaha:laugh: ran then on every ride back in the day...:thumbup:


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Too much talking in this thread.............


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> No love for eyelids?


sove the eyelids!!! :thumbup: also, nice tire setup. looks smooth :heart:


----------



## arielle-pascale (May 14, 2010)

heres my 69


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Different, I like it :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I like it all but the bumpers. overriders on a fatchic just dont work in my o/p. I like the ratfink chit though. cool ride man


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

In a ghia mood today...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

All those ghia are :thumbup:


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

arielle-pascale said:


> heres my 69


LOVE THE SHIFTER! Looks great man, good style.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

JDII said:


> I like it all but the bumpers. overriders on a fatchic just dont work in my o/p. I like the ratfink chit though. cool ride man





markpetersonii said:


> LOVE THE SHIFTER! Looks great man, good style.


uhhh...*Her* name is Arielle.
As for the bumpers... there is not much difference than a 67 here. Looks good I think.
Now if it were a super... then ya, that would look horrible.

mine...


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

X3. Bitch looks clean.:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Hohoho, all


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

^ this is one of my fave rides on here, I just got my beam back yesterday so hopefully after the new year I can add some low to this thread.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


> Hohoho, all


Nice to see a Bug still out in the northeast! Do you usually put it away for the winter?



I think this might've been posted, but still good stuff...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Antihero983 said:


> Nice to see a Bug still out in the northeast! Do you usually put it away for the winter?


Yup, tucked away, no snow for it.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


> Yup, tucked away, no snow for it.


Ah very nice! Once my 70 is out of the shop it will be put away. I hope to see yours around this spring/summer!



Anywho:

I found this one kinda cool


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(was this pic posted yet?.....((who cares...!)) ) :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


Holy deep paint, batman....damn!! :thumbup::thumbup: got some time buffing that puppy out..pics like this always make me wish I knew what clear they used...has to be high solids and multiple coats to be that deep. She's a stunner for sure, glad the pic was shot on an overcast day so you could really appreciate it.


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

You can make any car look that good with the right wetsand and buff job


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^ Daaaammmmnnn.:heart:


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

owner of the red vert is a painter by trade. so i hope it would look good


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

everyday problems...


----------



## DriVeWaY2L16V (Dec 26, 2001)

tmb077 said:


> Holy deep paint, batman....damn!! :thumbup::thumbup: got some time buffing that puppy out..pics like this always make me wish I knew what clear they used...has to be high solids and multiple coats to be that deep. She's a stunner for sure, glad the pic was shot on an overcast day so you could really appreciate it.


One thing i have done to get that deep look is spray 4 coats of clear after i'm done with the base. Then wet sand with 800 grit and reclear with 4 more coats of clear. Finally wet sand with different grits all the way down to 3000 grit. I've done 4 completes this way. It will look like glass when done. 

This is one i painted that way. 









And my 61 beetle. Front will be 2 1/2 lower soon thanks to Santa Clause.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

joeyvig111 said:


> everyday problems...


I have always love this one. Never can see it too much. Barndoors are the best to-boot


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

TJ.16v said:


> owner of the red vert is a painter by trade. so i hope it would look good


And he's a cool cat.:thumbup:


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

looking at all of these really makes me want to start a beetle project


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

Antihero983 said:


> Ah very nice! Once my 70 is out of the shop it will be put away. I hope to see yours around this spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Great inspiration for my ideas for my Square.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

saw this while browsing around earlier, sorry if it's a repost...but it's frickin badass...


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A pic on my Instagram I like a lot.










I had to lift the rear up one click, it just wasn't drivable. My carpet melted to the body where the wheels rubs on both sides of the inner arch. I thought the damn car was on fire haha.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

awesome picture...do you have a close up of the pinstriping on the deck by chance?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> saw this while browsing around earlier, sorry if it's a repost...but it's frickin badass...


It is a repost but its good enough to see again. Its jerrys from jer*fab.. looks even better in person.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

tmb077 said:


> awesome picture...do you have a close up of the pinstriping on the deck by chance?


Sure do 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithosborn/sets/72157626721823787/

Guess I can't grab the link via the phone but there's a good pic of the deck lid in there.


----------



## DEADheadDOOLEY (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Mine ...


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

my work in progress meet Gus


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ Nice


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i think this one makes it. it was my really good friend Johns ride he did up. just sold it. those are 19's he is tucking









[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

OH NO ! ! ! ! 










(From http://oldstyle-vw.blogspot.com/ )


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

lol driver is as ugly as car WINNNG


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

StaticAir said:


> lol driver is as ugly as car WINNNG


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



GEETi said:


> OH NO ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey loose, did your buddy actually drive that bus? it's turning radius looks like it must have really sucked, unless it's just the pics throwing it off. cantilever set-up is badass :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> hey loose, did your buddy actually drive that bus? it's turning radius looks like it must have really sucked, unless it's just the pics throwing it off. cantilever set-up is badass :thumbup:


no it never made a road trip. however, the radius is not as bad as you would think. totally drivable :thumbup:

the cantilever set it way cool. the bus also has a 5" body drop.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I wont be back until we hit the next page. I don't want to see this 5h1t


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> I wont be back until we hit the next page. I don't want to see this 5h1t


FPMSL.:laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

It's like 35 posts a page, averages about 2-3 days between page changes. We need to hurry and bump out of this page lol. And lets not look back at that....car we shall not name again haha.


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

.......:banghead:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Never has one car evoked so much emotion !!! :facepalm: :laugh:
It's low... Not my style....needs better wheels.....(ok, NEXT!)

Public service announcement: Don't forget the slammeD AC pix with those comments


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

JUST HELPIN OUT


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A LITTLE MORE HELP























































AND THAT LAST ONE IS JUST FUNNY:wave:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Dang, didn't mean to cause a stir. It was more of....I'm not a fan of a certain vehicle. Just a personal preference.


With that being said, how's about an edit of my turdbogen.


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

Been in storage since November... [email protected]&k winter!


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

a pic of my 58, after we drove 2000+ks from brisbane to melbourne to go to Day of the Volkswagen


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


Took a bunch of pics of this one at the classic. Bitch is so rad. :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a bunch from last years classic. They all fit here.

Here are the pic i took at The Classic
My good friends daves 23 window


























My 60 euro ragtop


















Airkelds new 17" smoothies 



































































































































The motor is actually gloss black but looks chrome in the pics 














































































































































heres the link to a bunch more

http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/jbrooks1967/Classic/?start=all


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

NUG637 said:


> a pic of my 58, after we drove 2000+ks from brisbane to melbourne to go to Day of the Volkswagen


That's nuts, I cant do more than a few hours before I'm sore and deaf haha.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> [/img]


SOOooo want one of these


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

So true. That bitch was on air too.. it was bad ass. Made him play with it so I could get some video


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Are there ANY in the U.S. ?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yes. there are a few. that one in particular haha. :laugh: but they are very hard to come by and not many people sell them


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

CANDUBBER said:


> Been in storage since November... [email protected]&k winter!


i knew i recognized this car!!!!! 

what up dude!


----------



## fgrosso5 (Jul 17, 2010)

christmas present I made for my son. sorry for plugging my own stuff.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


UGH I wish I had a ragtop.....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

fgrosso5 said:


> christmas present I made for my son. sorry for plugging my own stuff.


That is sick man... and this is the place to plug your own stuff don't worry about it. Please plug more....


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

DOOOD!!! that little bug is the shiznit! I'd love to have something like that for my boy! Yours seems to love it, he's even givin the stink eye!! "Whatchu lookin at foo?!?" :lol:


----------



## fgrosso5 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks guys, the little dude definitely has style. I built it mainly out of 2x4's all for around $40, and you'll have to give me a month or two before I can post my squareback as slammed aircooled worthy


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

this is for tightnuts..... I found a replacement for you favorite blue car :facepalm: :what:



















and then something nice!!!!










:wave:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DANNENHAUER & STAUSS!!!!



















:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

That's about 6 different kinds of awesome :thumbup:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Winning. :thumbup:


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)

trbodubn said:


> That's about 6 different kinds of awesome :thumbup:


...Word


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Nice to see some type 4 cars.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


>


 SOOooooo F N WANT one of these


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^so sick :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^^so sick :thumbup:


 Thanks, just got the portawalls on. Was going to do real whitewalls but the wife bought these for my birthday and well....I'm surprised how nice and easy it was to do this.


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

GEETi said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...07882808_115567652807_8576447_878771805_n.jpg


 Any info on these wheels? Are they gold plated with chrome lips??


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

not a real picture but still


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Golf2.0T said:


> Any info on these wheels? Are they gold plated with chrome lips??


 Don't know the specifics as far a finishing goes, but here's a link to the wheels so I don't leave you hangin'


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

not mine


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

wow thats an awesome photo! :thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

on the way by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

One last of the dirty whore for a while. I'm loving the the results the whitewalls are giving the car!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

EK20 said:


> Beautiful! :thumbup:


 Thanks man!


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

simonize25 said:


>


 So...when you want to trade that let me know. Really really. 

-Keith


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

zoom-zoom said:


> One last of the dirty whore for a while. I'm loving the the results the whitewalls are giving the car!


 finally some front end action :heart: IT


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


 Anymore pics of that car?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> DANNENHAUER & STAUSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This bitch gives my boner a boner..:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

That stinger kills it.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Antihero983 said:


> Anymore pics of that car?


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Some nice aircooled stuff in here (even I'm not really a fan)


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

vintage empire said:


> That stinger kills it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Suspekt said:


> Some nice aircooled stuff in here (even I'm not really a fan)


 :screwy::banghead:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


>


 That's my buddy's car. It's even nicer in person.:thumbup: 

****ty pic at another friend's house last winter.


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

DIE TRYING said:


> That's my buddy's car. It's even nicer in person.:thumbup:
> 
> ****ty pic at another friend's house last winter.


 I see some familiar aircoolers, I love Cliffs car!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

StaticAir said:


> I see some familiar aircoolers


 just a few of the usual suspects!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DIE TRYING said:


> That's my buddy's car. It's even nicer in person.:thumbup:
> 
> ****ty pic at another friend's house last winter.


 I know thats why i put it up. 

Damn brownbagers. :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> I know thats why i put it up.
> 
> Damn brownbagers. :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


 There are 3 static drop cars in that picture sir. you have to look really close in front of the Tan 67, there is a 69 up there.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> I know thats why i put it up.
> 
> Damn brownbagers. :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:





DIE TRYING said:


> There are 3 static drop cars in that picture sir. you have to look really close in front of the Tan 67, there is a 69 up there.


 :laugh::laugh: 

Yes Nick but you are all still part of the clan. bwahahaa 

i was 50% right :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

DIE TRYING said:


> That's my buddy's car. It's even nicer in person.:thumbup:
> 
> ****ty pic at another friend's house last winter.


 That what I'm talking about right there! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

back when only one car was on air...


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

That white ghia has easily been one of my favorites, along with yarils green one. 

If I could find a nice ghia I'd probably trade my 58 instantly


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

platinumedVR6 said:


> If I could find a nice ghia I'd probably trade my 58 instantly


 :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: NO NO NO NO!!! BAD IDEA :facepalm: 

58 BUG > GHIA


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Whys that?


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

If I could find the right bus my bug would be gone too lol.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> If I could find the right bus my bug would be gone too lol.


 ^^^^:screwy: 










:thumbup: f'in sick man, this hits the mark, perfect..in every way, damn...


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^^:screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see your point, but imagine all the same type of stuff on a split double :heart:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## snowfruit (Sep 19, 2006)

Couple from Ireland:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Not slammed per say... yet. Needs a beam to go lower and could use some different wheels but its getting there. Certainly fun to drive!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: Like them T-bars :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zac16V (Dec 16, 2005)

GEETi said:


> Mango[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a19/zac16V/Aircooled/IMG_4368-11024x768.jpg


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> that looks like total crap. take all that time to lower the front and set it up nice then not spend the little extra effort and narrow the rear.


Go tell your boss you need a raise, because people that listen are hard to find, and one that listens and does is irreplaceable.:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JDII said:


> Go tell your boss you need a raise, because people that listen are hard to find, and one that listens and does is irreplaceable.:laugh:


after i hammered out my bus in 2 months time and threw down on some fab projects at work i got one...how do you think i was able to afford that McD's awning? :laugh: :wave:










a pic of that "rat" for you


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

A1steaksauce said:


> that looks like total crap. take all that time to lower the front and set it up nice then not spend the little extra effort and narrow the rear.


crap? are you serious? i dunno why every bus needs a narrowed rear to look nice to some of you guys? 
this bus is hot! i'm a german, i gotta licence to say that


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

My crappy non narrowed rear end 71 bay window








Will hopefully put these on soon:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> a pic of that "rat" for you


I want one of those someday. Dont remember seeing that one yet looks great. Like them wheels, halibrand/sprint/ speedwells are one of my fav hot rod wheels.:heart::heart:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

basti-FSI said:


> crap? are you serious? i dunno why every bus needs a narrowed rear to look nice to some of you guys?
> this bus is hot! i'm a german, i gotta licence to say that


because lack of rear end narrowing on baywindows with certain rims and drop looks terrible. it's no easy feat to drop the crap out of the front but it seems all too often people just toss on drop plates in the rear and call it done. weak imo. spend all that time up front then not put in any effort in the rear :thumbdown:

the british and americans took laid out bays to another extreme level...so i can say that bus looks like poop in the back 



peitrus said:


> My crappy non narrowed rear end 71 bay window


with your current wheels it looks good :thumbup: 

laid out bays with negative camber and barely fitting rear wheels look like crap imo. 










it took me less than a week to do my rear up...i'm still not finished with the front.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> because lack of rear end narrowing on baywindows with certain rims and drop looks terrible. it's no easy feat to drop the crap out of the front but it seems all too often people just toss on drop plates in the rear and call it done. weak imo. waste all that time up front to not put in any effort in the rear.
> 
> the british and americans took laid out bays to another extreme level...so i can say that bus looks like poop in the back
> 
> ...


I don't wanna say you are doing it wrong.....but his looks better imho, just sayin' :facepalm:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

red85GTi said:


> I don't wanna say you are doing it wrong.....but his looks better imho, just sayin' :facepalm:


and that's your opinion :beer:

here's better shots of how mine sits now:





































and here's what i built it to do...








hold up your smart phone and look at my ground clearance :laugh: and that's laid out static on 17's. 

i field saved this poor girl and wanted to slam the crap out of her to give her a new life. true, the white one you posted is far prettier than mine and has a nice lowered stance...but you put both of these side by side at a show i assure you mine will get more looks :beer:



and since i was being an acehat earlier....get ready opcorn:










baywindow time!!!!!







































































































































absolutely perfect...








i love this setup, couldn't have been done any better. makes me want a deluxe so bad :thumbup:











































































































and of course....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn saucy you really are ghey. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

the green hightop on BRM's is sick :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i just love me some nicely laid out baywindows
> 
> yeah the green hightop on the brm's is sickness :thumbup: it's in your neck of the woods as well :wave:


I hated ghey windows back in the day. Thought why the fook would anyone want a big window. Then I saw my first laid out ghey window "not lowered a little bit" "laid out"and was like gotdamn that fatbitch is bangin. Now if they are done right I likey...

What part is the hightop from? Can't say I've seen it.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> I hated ghey windows back in the day. Thought why the fook would anyone want a big window. Then I saw my first laid out ghey window "not lowered a little bit" "laid out"and was like gotdamn that fatbitch is bangin. Now if they are done right I likey...
> 
> What part is the hightop from? Can't say I've seen it.


i can remember going to vw shows back in the day and people were practically giving away baywindows...$1,000 for original paint clean early westies that they drove to the show...and nobody would buy. no one wanted them. i liked the camper interiors of bays but that was about it. then, like you, i saw my first laid out baywindow at the classic. massive tubs and air ride. freaking awesome. made me want to do it to my 69' camper. i was hooked from then on out.

it's in Olympia iirc. he hasn't had it long...and i don't know if its up and running around yet :beer:



and i'm tempted, very tempted...








maybe not with the airride...but narrowed and lowered, oh yes. it's a cross between an aircooled and watercooled setup and could be done. i've played in both worlds now so i know what it would take


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> i


I freaking know you from somewhere....where are you from???? Why do I feel like it's KY???


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Seen that one before. If I remember correctly it had a big body drop too.. like 5" or something..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Steak and tighnuts are right, layed out bays are the sikness.:beer:



> I don't wanna say you are doing it wrong.....but his looks better imho, just sayin'


got to disagree with that o/p, I didnt even notice that bay until I stopped scrolling down the page to seen it looking all sad above steaks bay.tuk'em or $uck"em, But thats just my o/p.:facepalm:

and steak you gonna leave the dent in the front? I have kinda grown use to it lookin like its mean muggin with a little billy idol snarl.:laugh:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

JDII said:


> and steak you gonna leave the dent in the front? I have kinda grown use to it lookin like its mean muggin with a little billy idol snarl.:laugh:


+a million to this!! stance + attitude...."I'm a laid out fatass bay, don't like it, piss off!"


----------



## hurley62 (Jan 29, 2012)

J- That hightop on BRM's belongs to MC, the guy that had that Red 66 vert on the copper 17" airkewled smoothies.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

A1steaksauce said:


> ha, thanks guys eace:
> 
> i cut the bumper housing off another late model bay that was getting crushed with plans of fixing mine with it...but right now i think i'll just rock my bay as is for awhile :beer:


Ive cut up more bays than i care to remember.. they still are junk to me.. I like vanagons more than i like bay windows.:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


>


=:sly:

i dig it


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


WTF is that a vw baywindow hovercraft........ or maybe it fell of the stands before he got the wheels and tires mounted.:thumbup: that mofo is bayed out.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:That is SICK


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(STILL :heart: )


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


:drool: :heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:

talk about inspiration...damn! that's the hot shet right there fellas *rightclick and save*


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


> (STILL :heart: )


god i love squarebacks. spot one mang.... spot on. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


Winning! :thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that t1 transporter is the lowest i've ever seen, but honestly, it looks like crap to me seeing no wheels. looks like a toy from taiwan. sorry, just my 2cents.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

basti-FSI said:


> that t1 transporter is the lowest i've ever seen, but honestly, it looks like crap to me seeing no wheels. looks like a toy from taiwan. sorry, just my 2cents.



here is is without the skirts. I agree i like it better without. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I am shooting in the direction of the type 3 detectives bus height and stance!

Isnt that one body dropped though?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> here is is without the skirts. I agree i like it better without. :thumbup:


Much better!...the skirts are bogus


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> I am shooting in the direction of the type 3 detectives bus height and stance!
> 
> Isnt that one body dropped though?


no its not body dropped. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> no its not body dropped. :thumbup:


makes me want to gun for em even more! :beer:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

why he's hiding those beautiful wheels?? :screwy: so much winning without that skirts.  thanks for the video!!:beer:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it just me, or are the skirts photoshopped? :sly:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Is it just me, or are the skirts photoshopped? :sly:


:laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

SAME TRUCK RIGHT? I LUV THIS RIDE.:wave:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

is that a matching bumper car in the back or an old pedal car?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> SAME TRUCK RIGHT? I LUV THIS RIDE.:wave:


Yep same truck :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

tmb077 said:


> is that a matching bumper car in the back or an old pedal car?


i believe it was an old peddle car, I thought I had that pic too but dont see it either way it's bad a$$


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

JDII said:


> ....either way it's bad a$$


well, yeah :laugh:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

JDII said:


>




*J.I.M.P. *multiple times


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that's a bumper car


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


nice ride but homeboy needs some extended springplates. those wheels are pointing right to the center. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


thats MONEY!!!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

GEETi said:


>


 gots me a new wallpaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


one of my all time favorites :heart:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i dig the roof-rack of the blue one!!:thumbup::heart:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


lots of cool stuff going on with this one, can't take my eyes off it :thumbup:


----------



## murray7010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's mine...1951 Deluxe Split w/ crotchcoolers. OG paint!


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

This page rules!!!!


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

zoom-zoom said:


>


Is this a photoshop because I need mine this low. :sly:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

mr. tony said:


> Is this a photoshop because I need mine this low. :sly:


At first I thought no...now that I look at it...yeah it has to be. The tire tracks disappear for the rears... among other obvious healing brush/ clone tool flaws...


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Golf2.0T said:


> This page rules!!!!


Great!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

zoom-zoom said:


>


That rack with the trike thing on it ruins it. Looks dumb on a Porsche IMO :thumbdown:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

that one hurts GEETi 

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

X2 what nuts said. That beetle is just right.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that black one is pure sex. :thumbup:


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

very nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that's a good shot


----------



## Stocksnm (Oct 29, 2010)

*Perfect is as perfect does...*









Credit goes to YoDis Photography for the left side and Volkswagen on the right. Enjoy the wallpaper.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

turd furgusson said:


>


Awesome pic. That's one of the old ads in my garage.


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

Some Sunday Low


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> SAME TRUCK RIGHT? I LUV THIS RIDE.:wave:






LooseNuts said:


> Yep same truck :heart::heart::heart:


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.153209551367378.25846.100000350024604&type=3


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.153209551367378.25846.100000350024604&type=3


link no worky tightnuts says its unavailable.:screwy:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

linky works for me??? :what::what:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> linky works for me??? :what::what:


x2


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Barely got on the rollers... 










Tucking wheel on the dyno :laugh:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Now that's doing it right. :thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

post dyno pics without numbers? :facepalm:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Stock motor put down 36whp/50wtq, new motor is just over 100whp/120wtq running pig rich... need to sort out some things.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep that's all kinds of right:thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>



never get sick of smoothies.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

skydaman said:


> Stock motor put down 36whp/50wtq, new motor is just over 100whp/120wtq running pig rich... need to sort out some things.


Engine Size, carbs, cam, heads, exhaust size? I want at least 75 whp from a stock bore and just increase stroke for my daily.


----------



## eflores (Jul 12, 2011)

*High School buddies' beetle*

Was visiting the Philippines and saw one of my high school friend's Beetle! let me know what you guys think











i know i got a lot of pics but i'm liking what im seeing!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

6603 said:


> Engine Size, carbs, cam, heads, exhaust size? I want at least 75 whp from a stock bore and just increase stroke for my daily.


PM'd


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

eflores said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

purdy!!^^^


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

DIE TRYING said:


> That's my buddy's car. It's even nicer in person.:thumbup:
> 
> ****ty pic at another friend's house last winter.



More of that minty one in front please


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

6603 said:


> Engine Size, carbs, cam, heads, exhaust size? I want at least 75 whp from a stock bore and just increase stroke for my daily.


You can get that with stock stroke and a mild bore....


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

GEETi said:


>


Very nice :beer:



zoom-zoom said:


> You can get that with stock stroke and a mild bore....


True hp is easy, my last 1915 was ok but I doubt you will get the 125+ft/lbs at 2500RPM that really makes it fun like a stroker.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

skydaman said:


> Very nice :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> True hp is easy, my last 1915 was ok but I doubt you will get the 125+ft/lbs at 2500RPM that really makes it fun like a stroker.


That's what I'm looking for. Thick cylinder walls for cooling and a little stroke for torque. I daily drive my air cooled here in SoCal and need a little more umph because nowadays everything has over 200 hp on the road over here.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

those are huuuuuuge fog-lights  imho to big but beautiful bug anyways


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

my rust bucket


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Turbo_Pumpkin said:


>


Jason, need more low


----------



## fgrosso5 (Jul 17, 2010)

one of my favorites, what kind of centers are they?


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ those are regular chrome center caps for the centerline or cal wheels but just done like brushed aluminum.


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

My VW BUS 1964! 


























































That´s it! Say what you think!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

lookin gooood :beer:
put some brm-wheels on: lookin perfect imho:beer:


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you! Wheels are on my dream list!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice bus.


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you LooseNuts!


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

DIE TRYING said:


> post dyno pics without numbers? :facepalm:


haha.


----------



## Ugly_Dub (Mar 19, 2003)

Mine... maybe not slammed but low for sure...


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

sick bug man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Ugly_Dub said:


> Mine... maybe not slammed but low for sure...


This bitch is so ugly.
















































:laugh:


----------



## Ugly_Dub (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks J:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

No prob Kelly. You going to spring fling this year?

The bitch looks sick as always. Still one of my favs. 



Love the small motor turbo mang....


----------



## Ugly_Dub (Mar 19, 2003)

That's the plan, guess it really depends on the weather. Don't have wipers if its to bad I will just drive the gti... So I'm hoping for decent weather!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup: for the fan-style!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Ugly_Dub said:


> That's the plan, guess it really depends on the weather. Don't have wipers if its to bad I will just drive the gti... So I'm hoping for decent weather!


i hear yeah. :beer:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Haven't contributed in awhile.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ that blue beetle is the sickness imho!! :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang that double is nice. luvin that ride man.^^^^


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

X2 :heart:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Let there be MOAR! :beer:










































I especially love this pic...


----------



## vdub4life_89 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Ted*


----------



## gonzomaster (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Man.. I sure wish I could see that pic a couple more times.....:screwy::what:^^^^


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

This is my Thing. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Antihero983 said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is mine. NOT slammed cause the wheels are maxed out in the fender rubbing like hell


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

JDII said:


> Man.. I sure wish I could see that pic a couple more times.....:screwy::what:^^^^


 I'm gonna have to agree...even more so since it's my car and me in the photo. 


I wonder who copyrighted it....that's not "yodis" mark....Hmmmmmmm:thumbdown:


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

Woody426 said:


> OK, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 UPDATE 
Spent some time yesterday detailing the wheels, looking MUCH better now.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

turd furgusson said:


> I'm gonna have to agree...even more so since it's my car and me in the photo.
> 
> 
> I wonder who copyrighted it....that's not "yodis" mark....Hmmmmmmm:thumbdown:


 I thought I had seen that car on here before. You still in Fla, or back in the upstate?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Great pic!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 
X2346467374647478 

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

JDII said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 Yeah but pchop !


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> X2346467374647478
> 
> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:





GEETi said:


> Yeah but pchop !


 get the fuk outa here really?? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> get the fuk outa here really?? :banghead::banghead:


 Nice work, I've seen other pshops with that logo in the corner (I can't find the site, tho.)


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> get the fuk outa here really?? :banghead::banghead:





GEETi said:


> Nice work, I've seen other pshops with that logo in the corner (I can't find the site, tho.)


 yes it is some nice work. cant even tell


----------



## Koolaid. (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 89RECAROGTI (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

Another Punchdrunk Customs killa!! :thumbup: 











Check out www.yarilswork.com to see the build!


----------



## 89RECAROGTI (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

king_tuk said:


> Another Punchdrunk Customs killa!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Airborne Ranger (May 20, 2010)

my 3:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What an awesome picture! :thumbup:


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

That shot is soooo killer!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^ no doubt! any high res of this shot???:laugh:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


Is that the tunnel on 93 in Boston?!

I freaking LOVE how my bugs sound in there....


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Airborne Ranger said:


>


are you aware what that divisional symbol stands for on your front bumper? ie the one on the left.


----------



## Airborne Ranger (May 20, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> are you aware what that divisional symbol stands for on your front bumper? ie the one on the left.


I am aware with what you "think" is the Das Reich tactical symbol.. it is actually a Ruin Wolfsangle decal- the Nazi crest that you are referring to has the notch in the crest on the other side- so yes, I know exactly what my decal is- and what it is NOT.. keep this about the cars
-T


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Airborne Ranger said:


> I am aware with what you "think" is the Das Reich tactical symbol.. it is actually a Ruin Wolfsangle decal- the Nazi crest that you are referring to has the notch in the crest on the other side- so yes, I know exactly what my decal is- and what it is NOT.. keep this about the cars
> -T


i could care less what it is or what it stands for...either way. just some people slap on old WWII tactical symbols without realizing what they are. 

no biggie, no need to get pissy...i wasn't. :beer:


edit for content...


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


what size tires? anyone know?


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Airborne Ranger said:


> I am aware with what you "think" is the Das Reich tactical symbol.. it is actually a Ruin Wolfsangle decal- the Nazi crest that you are referring to has the notch in the crest on the other side- so yes, I know exactly what my decal is- and what it is NOT.. keep this about the cars
> -T


Merely an observation, not a criticism.... 

While it's obvious by your response, you know what the symbols represent. Unfortunately most other folks do not and many, if not all, will incorrectly associate/equate your decal with an endorsement Nazism. I'm sure you can understand, that could elicit unwarranted ill will towards you.

As a person who's mother suffered directly under Nazism, I can tell you there's some significant sensitivity, when it comes to such images.

Where it comes to an issue of keeping "this about cars" is... the shame it would be, should a less knowledgeable individual, without the benefit of your explanation, take offense and act on that by vandalizing your ride.

I will readily admit, when I saw the photo, my first reaction was, "Hey, cool Thing...", followed by WTF, why the Nazi symbolism? Thankfully, your post enlightened me, and no doubt others, who may have wondered the same thing. 

As I said, an observation...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

GEETi said:


>


I found this shot in soulsurfer26's thread over @ KCW 
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6733&start=60


----------



## KCs60VW (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres a few updated pics of my pile........


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

wulfsburg said:


> what size tires? anyone know?


fronts are 145/65/15 - Smart Car front tires
rears are 185/60/15


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

It lives! First drive of the year. Also teaching the little one to drive young


----------



## ronnie_v (Jun 3, 2007)

GEETi said:


>


Those are dutch cars. Cruising to a meeting in Ninove,if i'm correct?


































Check: www.airmighty.com for more pictures


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Best caravan I've seen.:heart::heart:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

LooseNuts said:


> Wow! Best caravan I've seen.:heart::heart:


Yes, the way it should be.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Wow! Best caravan I've seen.:heart::heart:





mr. tony said:


> Yes, the way it should be.


Agreed.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>



New sceen saver.
:heart::thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

One of the many shots from today at "Water By The Bridge" in Louisville. This show was worth the drive!


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

^ ^ ^ had to be 600 + cars.

Brains Kingsberry bus won 1st place yet again this year for ACVW. also his bug in front of the bus.


Was good seeing ya today.



Mine


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

MicroCADDY said:


> ^ ^ ^ had to be 600 + cars.
> 
> Brains Kingsberry bus won 1st place yet again this year for ACVW. also his bug in front of the bus.
> 
> ...


Brians chit is so nice.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

KCs60VW said:


> Heres a few updated pics of my pile........


:heart::heart: dig this. looking very nice to me.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

zoom-zoom said:


> One of the many shots from today at "Water By The Bridge" in Louisville. This show was worth the drive!


First time out, great show! Hope to make it back next year. :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wulfsburg said:


>


WOW!!!!!


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bugorama phoenix az 2012*


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

wulfsburg said:


>


 this one gives me some ideas.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Golf2.0T said:


> It lives! First drive of the year. Also teaching the little one to drive young


looks good Al, any plans for it? Just drive it pretty much? Oh ya, that air air I bought from you is on my wagon now..looking good. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

antihero is that yours?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking fatchick...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Nice looking fatchick...


it's very proper. setup is awesome.

but i think it would be better with the oem tail lights...not really a fan of later beetles trying to look early.

but that whip is sick as heck :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> it's very proper. setup is awesome.
> 
> but i think it would be better with the oem tail lights...not really a fan of later beetles trying to look early.
> 
> but that whip is sick as heck :thumbup:


Agreed. Was gonna comment on them but didn't cause he left the OEM bumpers and it all looks pretty good.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> antihero is that yours?


No sir. Unfortunately my yellow 72 is a Baja Bug. 

If it hadnt been cut up all those years ago, itd looke close to that one I posted though.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


>


WOWZA!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


WONDER IF IT STILL HAS THE BLUE JEAN MATERIAL ON THE SEATS? I SAW ONE OF THOSE NOT FAR FROM ME BUT IT AINT FOR SALE. IT'S SEATS HAVE ALREADY BEEN RECOVERED LIKE MOST OF THE JEAN BEETLES HAVE:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Brian Kingsbury ride which is also the new cover pic on stancedworks mag. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

Any more info on the aircooled rabbit?

trutribunal2g


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wish i had some for ya on that one but i dont.


all i got is this one but its been around for a while an i have posted it here before 


http://www.google.com/search?q=airc...aSCsmA2wXlgqzODg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=625&bih=325





































now it looks like this










and this one

http://vagdrivers.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t49350.html


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Found a pic of my turd over on Canibeat....


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

> wish i had some for ya on that one but i dont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanx I've seen the mk3 before. It's the only one till the mk1. 

trutribunal2g


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

There's a few out there.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

here's mine  
more pics @ www.boxergarage.blogspot.com


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

fur das haters


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

zoom-zoom said:


> Found a pic of my turd over on Canibeat....




That's why everyone has got their ass turned toward it :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Looked great at the show


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


>


More info & pics on this THING


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm callin photoshop on that thing.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

vw1303 said:


> fur das haters


Mmm, ghotti's. I _think_ I'm a fan. Feels very 90's and I loved the 90's haha.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

MicroCADDY said:


> That's why everyone has got their ass turned toward it :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Looked great at the show


lol. There were about 4-5 shots of my car in the Canibeat coverage. Does that make me internet famous?


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

cfvwtuner said:


> I'm callin photoshop on that thing.


I remember seeing that pic on the samba. It is indeed photoshopped.


----------



## callahan. (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

what's on top of the hood?:sly:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe its a hood ornament that he made himself from scratch. Pretty cool:thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hell yeah, that's cool :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Relativity


----------



## Vlammende (Oct 10, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

not slammed,, but still beautiful


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

clean and for that i will allow it in this thread,, :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

GEETi said:


>



holy... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lookin so good. what wheels are those?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


My bonner has the biggest bonner right now. :heart::heart::heart:

More ic: please


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> ookin so good. what wheels are those?


those look like speed masters that have been painted. they have always been one of my fave's!:heart:

http://www.mooneyesusa.com/shop/product.php?cPath=188_73&products_id=2760

and that bus and that single are beautiful.:heart::heart:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

LooseNuts said:


> .......
> More ic: please


.......can't find......but


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah that one will work too. got damn 

i need the thread link for this one. cant find it at airmighty


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


I want it!


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^ here is the link on the DMF from The German Folks UK.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=505821


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

basti-FSI said:


> holy... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Lookin so good. what wheels are those?


those are detailed speed masters


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


i would trade my oval rag for a basket case 11g. that's a seriously bad ace ride right there! :thumbup:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm never disappointed whenever i check out this thread, great posts on this page :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

1low65vw said:


> ^^^ here is the link on the DMF from The German Folks UK.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=505821


 
thank you very much. that was some good reading. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

AH HA  



















UndUTcHABLeS


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

More Punchdrunk stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

and they look sick as always Matt.:thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

My little project i am still working on.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

*Split decisions!!!*






















































































































:thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

JDII said:


> those look like speed masters that have been painted. they have always been one of my fave's!:heart:
> 
> http://www.mooneyesusa.com/shop/product.php?cPath=188_73&products_id=2760
> 
> and that bus and that single are beautiful.:heart::heart:


 thanks for your help :thumbup: 

the porsche wheels on that sand-colored split-beetle up there are also one of my favorites, but just because my wifey and i need to pimp up our garden, i'll have to make a wish at santa newxt few years :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> the porsche wheels on that sand-colored split-beetle up there are also one of my favorites


 Those are cosmics, and I like'em more now that I seen them on that car.:beer:


----------



## Borbosvw (Oct 27, 2009)

Here´s a pic of my -68 rebuilt bug


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

I:heart::heart::heart: :heart:your bug:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

EK20 said:


>


shalavette is that yours? sorry i know that name from thesamba.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nah, I _wish_ that was mine.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

1low65vw said:


> shalavette is that yours? sorry i know that name from thesamba.


That would be me. Although I think my 1yo daughter has already claimed the car as hers haha.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> That would be me. Although I think my 1yo daughter has already claimed the car as hers haha.


:thumbup:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

Show & GO NJ:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

a good lawnmower would raise that @#%^ bout 3 inches!!!!^^^^^^:laugh::laugh::laugh:









J/K It looks good man:thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah the lawn is do for a cutting :thumbup::laugh: but it's still low


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

MicroCADDY said:


>


Looks nice! What size Fuchs are on it?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Cleaned up some new to me wheels and buffed the paint, looks a little better. 




















Another pre-H2O was there too:











Then we cruised to another show and found some guys with bags... 




















* Coutesy to MAZDUH for pics! :thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

jamaicula said:


> Looks nice! What size Fuchs are on it?


16s & they rub all day up front. Drop spindles & 3" narrowed adjustable bug beam all the way up.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

MicroCADDY said:


> 16s & they rub all day up front. Drop spindles & 3" narrowed adjustable bug beam all the way up.


i honestly don't know what's more hilarious.....the shots of it on the grass to get it to appear "moar lowerz"....the reverse rake....no side air scoops whatsoever....a 60's radio in a 70's car...still complaining about it rubbing...still complaining about it rubbing even though a local member offered to trade you for a set of stock spindles plus cash for your dropped spindles (which would solve your rubbing issues). 

:facepalm:


good content:




























whoring out some standard bays because i'm gonna get one of these pigs next and do it to it :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice gheys..:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Nice gheys..:thumbup:


:thumbup:


ahhh get some!!!










perfection. absolute perfect setup.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Nice gheys..:thumbup:


Are you sure you don't mean Ghias? Gheys are...for another thread entirely. :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean Ghias? Gheys are...for another thread entirely. :laugh:


No I meant gheys. :laugh:

I don't want to partake in any of your underground thread preferences. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ahhh get some!!!
> ...


That chit is so money.:heart:

I bet it can tow your ghey when it brakes down too.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> That chit is so money.:heart:
> 
> I bet it can tow your ghey when it brakes down too.:laugh::laugh:


that's my inspiration for my next project right there....small hatch split tucking 15in brms. oh yes, it will happen  

and hey now, i'm not running a crappy type IV motor in my ghey window :laugh:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

that thing is hideous. i see no problem with keeping the elephant feet on a car that they came with. no, instead, lets buy the ugliest mid-america BS we can find.


----------



## shielj433 (Mar 14, 2011)

GEETi said:


>



what wheels are these!?!?!?!?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> that thing is hideous. i see no problem with keeping the elephant feet on a car that they came with. no, instead, lets buy the ugliest mid-america BS we can find.


took me a minute to fully understand what you were commenting on :laugh:


ahhh clarification for the others out there like me :wave: :laugh:



burnoutmedialab said:


> that thing is hideous. i see no problem with keeping the elephant feet on a car that they came with. no, instead, lets buy the ugliest mid-america BS we can find.


me personally i'm loving the half assed exhaust more than the tail lights. nothing like a cobbed together beetle setup on a thing that says quality quite like a single pea shooter pipe out the back :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Took me a fukin minute to figure it out to. At first read I thought he was calling out the splity and was like go fook yourself then it dawned on me..:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Took me a fukin minute to figure it out to. At first read I thought he was calling out the splity and was like go fook yourself then it dawned on me..:laugh:


that's what i thought too...thought he was calling out the split bus...and we were gonna have to have a break dance fight about it :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Took me a fukin minute to figure it out to. At first read I thought he was calling out the splity and was like go fook yourself then it dawned on me..:laugh:





A1steaksauce said:


> that's what i thought too...thought he was calling out the split bus...and we were gonna have to have a break dance fight about it :laugh:


WERD!!!!

The mid-america part dawned on me a second read.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

I


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> what wheels are these!?!?!?!?


Look like factory 928 porsche wheels. :beer: 



> and we were gonna have to have a break dance fight about it





> WERD!!!!


easy there Turbo and Ozone you might upset Special "K".:laugh:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

shielj433 said:


> what wheels are these!?!?!?!?


These are Porsche "Winter Wheels".


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

A1steaksauce are you turned on by my THING ? You can't seem to get off my ass.

The other pea shooter fell off that day. Already have that replaced. I know NOT the correct exhaust for the THING but an exhaust is better then non, The tail lights i can live with ( for now ), The radio i got for $10.oo & who cares if it's the wrong era the car is rat style. ( got no speakers anyways ) The seat are being replace with mint THING seats this month ( already got them ) 


I really don't know why i'm defending myself it's my car not yours & i think it's coming along just fine.

lets not forget i'm working on 2 projects right now & the other one isn't going so good.

BTW what air cooled do you have ?


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

MicroCADDY said:


> A1steaksauce are you turned on by my THING ? You can't seem to get off my ass.
> 
> The other pea shooter fell off that day. Already have that replaced. I know NOT the correct exhaust for the THING but an exhaust is better then non, The tail lights i can live with ( for now ), The radio i got for $10.oo & who cares if it's the wrong era the car is rat style. ( got no speakers anyways ) The seat are being replace with mint THING seats this month ( already got them )
> 
> ...



oh god, "rat style". ITS A 70'S CAR.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

micro, you dont need to justify the look of the car because you have a lot going on. its fine the way it is cuz its yours, but yes, i will say what i think about. its the interwebz, dont take it personally.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Not exactly going for rat BUT more like let it be style. A guy at a gas station said man that will look great once it's done & i said it is done. Just a little upgrade here & there & i'm 100% happy with it


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

burnoutmedialab said:


> micro, you dont need to justify the look of the car because you have a lot going on. its fine the way it is cuz its yours, but yes, i will say what i think about. its the interwebz, dont take it personally.


post of the day. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

MicroCADDY said:


> A1steaksauce are you turned on by my THING ? You can't seem to get off my ass.
> 
> The other pea shooter fell off that day. Already have that replaced. I know NOT the correct exhaust for the THING but an exhaust is better then non, The tail lights i can live with ( for now ), The radio i got for $10.oo & who cares if it's the wrong era the car is rat style. ( got no speakers anyways ) The seat are being replace with mint THING seats this month ( already got them )
> 
> ...




opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

Lets get back to some slammed AC's gentlemen.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> quoted for later.
> 
> I'll edit this post when I'm on my home putter tonight. It's about to get real live up in here :laugh:


yyyeeeeaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is mine w/ Fuch's










with my newly refinished 15in smoothies





































Needs a bit more of a drop still esp in the rear, but I still love it


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Rabid Irish said:


> Lets get back to some slammed AC's gentlemen.





















got mine back on the ground with a new battery yesterday. Just need to set the toe up front and get back to crusin.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Rabid Irish said:


> ..............
> 
> Needs a bit more of a drop still esp in the rear, but I still love it


 :thumbup::thumbup:

& 




































&


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Rabid Irish said:


> Here is mine w/ Fuch's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the smoothies better. sick ride. :thumbup:


----------



## lme68vw (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's my 68 Bug PPD "Pink Panty Dropper"


----------



## lme68vw (Apr 10, 2012)

Our 56 Panel


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> quoted for later.
> 
> I'll edit this post when I'm on my home putter tonight. It's about to get real live up in here :laugh:


I tried to tell you not to piss-off Special "K", and he obviously dont know Bryce from spokane.


and for the record what in the $%^& do you have aircooled??


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

lme68vw said:


> Our 56 Panel


sick sick sick:heart::heart:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

BEANS said:


>


Any more pics of this red panel in a more finished state?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Theres a few more on the blogspot, but this is probably the "most finished" I could find. The front suspension work is quite nice


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

MicroCADDY said:


> I really don't know why i'm defending myself it's my car not yours & i think it's coming along just fine.
> 
> lets not forget i'm working on 2 projects right now & the other one isn't going so good.
> 
> BTW what air cooled do you have ?


seriously, this is a forum. people express opinions. don't like it? don't post up pics of your whip then. 

your "2 project" comment was funny. you've put rear view mirrors on the thing, took it to a shop, and...well that's pretty much it. your truck, yes you did put in some body work but then two little wires stumped you on the motor and you keep refusing to do a compression test against all advice. just a heads up the patience in the MK1 forum for you is wearing thin :beer:

and what aircooled do i have?

i have sheit i built, that's what i have.

took this:









to this:









scratch built narrowed beam by me after i went thru her and fixed a bunch of issues to make her road worthy. 


and i also took this:









then turned her into this:









field saved it after some stupid hippy chick left it for dead. 

build thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5627844-73-Baywindow-build..

no whining, no bitching, no complaining, and no "cry me a river because no one will help me"...just a straight up build. overcoming the problems that come up and making it happen.



Rabid Irish said:


> Lets get back to some slammed AC's gentlemen.


agreed. i apologize to all for the thread jack. carry on :beer:

PS...Rabid, your thing is awesome, i love the westy bus interior :thumbup:



BEANS said:


> Theres a few more on the blogspot, but this is probably the "most finished" I could find. The front suspension work is quite nice


am i the only one that noticed the massive steering box raise? 

that bus is killing it. would love to see the suspension setup on that beast :thumbup:



my little contribution to this thread:









freaking flawless execution. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I noticed just figuered he wasn't done yet. But he could steer it with his chin:laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1. Sell me those goddamn wheels muthafu(kshiet. So yeah. I'll be there in the morning with a mcmuffin as barter. 

K thx
Keith


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> A1. Sell me those goddamn wheels muthafu(kshiet. So yeah. I'll be there in the morning with a mcmuffin as barter.
> 
> K thx
> Keith



i double down on my breakfast so you best bring two :laugh:

three mcmuffins if you want the brm's 










throw in Kate Mara on top of it all and i'll hand over the keys to the oval :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> i double down on my breakfast so you best bring two :laugh:
> 
> three mcmuffins if you want the brm's
> 
> ...


I just don't think the BRM's would look right on my car lo, I could be wrong thoughl. And Kate Mara, deal but you need to give me Anna Kournikova as good faith that you wont knock Mara up


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

zoom-zoom said:


> A1. Sell me those goddamn wheels muthafu(kshiet. So yeah. I'll be there in the morning with a mcmuffin as barter.
> 
> K thx
> Keith


I've got a set of 17" raders for sale.......


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> I just don't think the BRM's would look right on my car lo, I could be wrong thoughl. And Kate Mara, deal but you need to give me Anna Kournikova as good faith that you wont knock Mara up


Kournikova ain't rolling in royalties anymore so she's all yours. 

but i'm keeping anna kendrick. 



BEANS said:


> I've got a set of 17" raders for sale.......


pattern?

and do you have a link for the build thread on that bus?


edit for content:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Link to for sale thread

and all I found on that bus

http://slammedsixty.blogspot.com/


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> Kournikova ain't rolling in royalties anymore so she's all yours.
> 
> but i'm keeping anna kendrick.
> 
> ...



Hey hey hey......Ok, I think we can work that out 

CONTENT:










BEANS, same with silver/full polish Raiders...I just can't picture them on Silver....not sure it would look right


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

lme68vw said:


> Here's my 68 Bug PPD "Pink Panty Dropper"


Very drawn towards this car...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

BEANS said:


> and all I found on that bus
> 
> http://slammedsixty.blogspot.com/


bingo:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.412415925442048.117017.192239594126350&type=1

tons of work into that beast. most impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

A1steaksauce said:


> agreed. i apologize to all for the thread jack. carry on :beer:
> 
> PS...Rabid, your thing is awesome, i love the westy bus interior :thumbup:


Thanks! It's a work in progress but it's getting there. The seats are original Thing seats completely refreshed, and new Thing seat covers sewn in Westy plaid and black vinyl.

Love your bus btw!! Wanna trade? :sly:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> i double down on my breakfast so you best bring two :laugh:
> 
> three mcmuffins if you want the brm's
> 
> ...


i love that it looks like you went and burnt every stupid hippy flower off. dumping a bus is what separates us from hippies.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> i love that it looks like you went and burnt every stupid hippy flower off. dumping a bus is what separates us from hippies.


there was some bondo in the rear of her and i decided to go around the bus and check it for more. bondo doesn't like heat, and i don't like hippy flowers on a bus...so i took my map gas to the hippy flowers on my bondo search :laugh:



Rabid Irish said:


> Thanks! It's a work in progress but it's getting there. The seats are original Thing seats completely refreshed, and new Thing seat covers sewn in Westy plaid and black vinyl.
> 
> Love your bus btw!! Wanna trade? :sly:


it looks very well done, props! :thumbup:

i'll take a pass on the thing....now if you had a basket case pre 63 camper bus project you wanted to trade then we could talk :laugh: :beer:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i dig the things on this page :thumbup::heart:
especially the black one looks awesome to me


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> Hey hey hey......Ok, I think we can work that out
> 
> CONTENT:
> 
> ...



HEY ! Dats mah car !


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

A1steaksauce said:


> bingo:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.412415925442048.117017.192239594126350&type=1


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


 Agreed this is totally out of this world can't wait to see it finished


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## nice-duck! (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry if any are a repost


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

^ nice post 
&


----------



## 71VDUB (Apr 15, 2012)

Fettes Brot said:


> '57 Oval


 What kind of wheels are on the back and front? Where could I get some?


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

widened smoothies. there's a couple guys on Samba that makes them, running 7's myself. front might be stocked smoothies (4in wide)


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a shot my buddy took. I promise it'll be lower in the front. (the lowering shocks came in )


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful ride mang. Id leave it IMO.:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Beautiful ride mang. Id leave it IMO.:thumbup:


 Thanks man. I just want the front to be a "little" bit more tucked like the rear to have it appear even with the back tire tuck.


----------



## 71VDUB (Apr 15, 2012)

I looked on the samba and couldn't find any people selling any. I'm probably missing it


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

71VDUB said:


> I looked on the samba and couldn't find any people selling any. I'm probably missing it


 http://dunebuggyrestoration.com/ 



> Recommended front wheels are 15″x6″ (shown) with your choice of 15″x6″, 15″x7″ and 15″x8″ (shown) for the rear. Backspacing is 3-1/2″ on all 15″x6″ DBR Wide-Rim Wheels and 3-3/4″ on all 15″x7″ and 15″x8″ DBR Wide-Rim Wheels. No other offsets are offered. DBR Wide-Rim Wheels are, “Made in America.”
> 
> 15″x6″ and 15″x7″ Wide-Rim Wheels: $179.95 ea.
> 15″x8″ Wide-Rim Wheels: $189.95 ea.
> ...













Most any Dunebuggy shop that does any sort of fab will either have these or can make them for you


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

[/QUOTE] 

how narrow is the beam


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Guessing 2" CB beam 




maybe 3"


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

not narrow enough to go much lower with :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> not narrow enough to go much lower with :laugh:


 WERD!!!!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

It's a 2" and I will go lower now that the shortened shocks are in. *evil grin* Where's my bat?:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> It's a 2" and I will go lower now that the shortened shocks are in. *evil grin* Where's my bat?:laugh:


 Called it.:laugh: 

Are comment was due to the 2" narrow and not having enough tuck on the tires to clear the fenders when you lower it.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

LOL! 

I need to roll the fenders and possibly camber the fronts if that's even possible. This aircooled stuff is "still" new to me.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Here's a shot my buddy took. I promise it'll be lower in the front. (the lowering shocks came in )


 :thumbup: 100 points to this one! sick! also i'm happy seeing a bug with that way wheel-tire-suspension combination. looks twice better than narrowed and 135s on smooties imho eace::heart:


----------



## 71VDUB (Apr 15, 2012)

zoom-zoom said:


> http://dunebuggyrestoration.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> LOL!
> 
> I need to roll the fenders and possibly camber the fronts if that's even possible. This aircooled stuff is "still" new to me.


 A 4-5" narrowed beam would solve all of your problems eace:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I was toying around with this idea, but the car already doesn't handle too well off the bat. I wanted to salvage some of the handling the best I could and I prefer the wheels closer to the fenders. I'll make it work. I've been known to do some crazy crap. :laugh:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

You'd be suprised how well it can handle with the right setup. You'd probably see an increase in handling characteristics by having a minor narrow, and still running shocks. We're just trying to give you some pointers, is all. Its your car so build to your liking.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I was toying around with this idea, but the car already doesn't handle too well off the bat. I wanted to salvage some of the handling the best I could and *I prefer the wheels closer to the fenders*. I'll make it work. I've been known to do some crazy crap. :laugh:


 Leave that to the water-cooled stuff


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I like bringing in some of the watercooled influence in my aircooled cars but yeah, I have to agree with the group (for the most part) on this one. I tend to run 7" wides in front but they're always tucked in as far as I can without rubbing from lock to lock.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I love the look of a more narrowed beam, but I like the look of a less narrowed too. HAHA! I do appreciate the feedback. I guess I just don't want to spend more money and redo it. :laugh: 

Let's keep the pics coming! I don't have any right now. (at work...shhh!)


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't be scared of a narrowed beam lol


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


>


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Who me? Scared? Nah...just broke. :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> A 4-5" narrowed beam would solve all of your problems eace:


 Certified :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

NDBS 2012


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

my recent slammed aircooled


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pics.:thumbup: 




Love your SC..:heart:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Fuzz VW said:


> NDBS 2012


 This one makes me all tingly!


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

whoring my car again


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

that's so late 90's it needs t-bars!!:laugh::laugh: nice fatchic man.^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Cox (May 30, 2010)

wulfsburg said:


> how narrow is the beam


 And what tyre size on the back?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^^ I can't remember off hand. It's been awhile since I've looked at them. LOL! I'll check it out when I get home. Didn't drive her today.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^^ I can't remember off hand. It's been awhile since I've looked at them. LOL! I'll check it out when I get home. Didn't drive her today.:thumbup:


 
195/55/15???


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

LooseNuts said:


> 195/55/15???


 That's what the look like. Which is a size I can't find around here. I have 195/50s in the front & 195/65s in the rear...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

SidVicious said:


> That's what the look like. Which is a size I can't find around here. I have 195/50s in the front & 195/65s in the rear...


 Check with tirerack.com they got all kinds of sizes 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?skipOver=true&width=195/&ratio=55&diameter=15


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

LooseNuts said:


> Check with tirerack.com they got all kinds of sizes
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?skipOver=true&width=195/&ratio=55&diameter=15


 Yeah- but I never seem to blow a tire with time to order new ones from TR. :laugh:


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


>


 whats the white vw?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

New Scirocco, only in Europe


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

a/c vs. w/c


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup: + :thumbup:


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

Sick!! 

SRC="http://53standard.up.seesaa.net/image/DSC_6225.jpg" BORDER="0">


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

miltonbug said:


> Sick!!
> 
> SRC="http://53standard.up.seesaa.net/image/DSC_6225.jpg" BORDER="0">


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

miltonbug said:


>


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

Saw this out in Ohio mile. i belive it went right around 140mph. non turbo aircooled engine


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Meh, I've seen lower.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

GEETi said:


>


 This should have been quoted as a wow by at least 3 people...knowledge of what these are is dieing


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> This should have been quoted as a wow by at least 3 people...knowledge of what these are is dieing


 :heart::heart: 
Yes it should have. When do you ever see two binz's rolling down the road together.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Never


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)

[/url


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I STILL :heart::heart::heart: THAT JEANS BUG!!:thumbup:^^^

NICE OVAL TWO.:beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Westylifestyle (Apr 1, 2012)

Old Scraper said:


>


So sick, great shots...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> :heart::heart:
> Yes it should have. When do you ever see two binz's rolling down the road together.


i knew what they were, i'm just not a fan of them  :laugh:




FLATBLACKMK2 said:


>


curious if this is bagged. and if not, anyone know the suspension setup?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thought that one had hydros.....


----------



## mat. (May 6, 2012)




----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

some from staggered


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

very nice ^^ :thumbup: but doesn't he hit the foglight while opening the hood?


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

That Anthractie from Jer Fab made me do a double take. Looks almost identical to my old beetle that I hear he used to own. Looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

GEETi said:


>


Hey look, The photographer must have gotten his credentials from the MICROCaddy park in an untrimmed field to enhance the lowness school of photography!


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

^---- lets see that car outside of the grass. it looks great but cant really get a feel of how good the car looks in that crap


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

^^ If you're gonna own a page, please at least edit and add a pic :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

First drive, 2012.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> ^^ If you're gonna own a page, please at least edit and add a pic :thumbup:


Im going down down down, burning ring of fire.
:laugh:




Sick pic man.



And I agree with BEANS. Edit your post and add a pic..


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr.BBS said:


> First drive, 2012.


how narrow is the beam? looks great:thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

my guess is 4


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Damn that front is hammered!


----------



## thumper1981 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Old Scraper said:


>



Sick ride and pic.:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)




----------



## GTI#702 (Dec 1, 2006)

GEETi said:


>


:thumbup: beautiful


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

My type 3!


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wkdslo said:


> My type 3!


Hey another manch Aircooled!! I've seen your car before....


----------



## irose (Oct 23, 2010)

*Sowo 2012!!!*


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

Two of mine


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

You just get ****** woody???


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

Antihero983 said:


> Hey another manch Aircooled!! I've seen your car before....


Where are you and when are we hanging out haha I never see anyone when I'm out!


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Wkdslo said:


> My type 3!


Stock beam? 
How many splines? 

Looks good


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> You just get ****** woody???


Nope, built that one a couple years ago.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wkdslo said:


> Where are you and when are we hanging out haha I never see anyone when I'm out!


Haha I live over on Bodwell, I only have my yellow Baja Bug right now, but you might've seen or heard me around town! 


Rules: Taken by me at Dustoff2012, not alot of Aircooled there


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

luvaveedub said:


> Stock beam?
> How many splines?
> 
> Looks good


Not stock lol 4 inch narrowed type one bug beam with adjusters and trailing arms, 2.5 inch t3 drop spindles ( still disc brake) + lots of cutting n welding. Rear is four clicks and lots of cutting..it's just my little pos fun car I've had for awhile...I lived in so cal for a few years and fell in love with them, I honestly didn't think anyone up here would even look at it, let alone like it haha

Antihero, I haven't seen you yet, didn't make dustoff because my rear wheels wernt working out at the time... I'm right off Wellington road, I'll be out cruising Friday and all weekend, pm me if you wanna meet up!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Woody426 said:


> Nope, built that one a couple years ago.


Awesome stuff. Feel free to trade your vert for my 62


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


>

































yes i fukin quoted that chit. :heart::heart:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> yes i fukin quoted that chit. :heart::heart:


Chrome cosmics make me want to puke.. Props for rolling a dumped split though:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbdown: Then puck and I can laugh at you. That chit is right..


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wkdslo said:


> My type 3!


Sweet Fasty. How wide iz dem rimz? I'm working on something & I'm curious of the width & size of that rear tire


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Chrome cosmics make me want to puke..


:what:That statement just made me puke..! I sure hope to own a split beetle someday.:beer:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Kuncle20 said:


> Chrome cosmics make me want to puke.. Props for rolling a dumped split though:thumbup:


I think it's a nice change from the norm and who wouldn't want to roll a dumped split ?? :screwy:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

It figures, the watercooled guy doesnt like the cosmics. 
These kids need to learn their roots.


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

cfvwtuner said:


> It figures, the watercooled guy doesnt like the cosmics.
> These kids need to learn their roots.


^^ exactly. I'd love a set haha

And to who asked about my rear wheels they are 9 inch wide with 215/50s


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> Awesome stuff. Feel free to trade your vert for my 62


Im actually looking to trade the vert..................


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

*A bit of thing action*










PS Best thread ever


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure that you have these in the states


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

CHOP TOP THING IS DA CHIT!!!:heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

every time I look at this thread I wish I had an aircooled


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

logan g said:


> every time I look at this thread I wish I had an aircooled


 I have the air cooled and the beam. I just need the skills and tools to install it. Oh and tie rods and torsion beams.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That looks like some mighty fine camping. :thumbup:


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

EK20 said:


> That looks like some mighty fine camping. :thumbup:


 Certainly was, a great fun local event  . Here's to many more


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wkdslo said:


> Where are you and when are we hanging out haha I never see anyone when I'm out!


 Sent you a PM dude! :beer: 

Content: 

















And a Wildcard! Its not a VW but it IS Aircooled  
http://sucksqueezebangblow-juice.blogspot.com/2011/09/retro-zaporozhets.html


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

cfvwtuner said:


> It figures, the watercooled guy doesnt like the cosmics.
> These kids need to learn their roots.


 Thats Cute. I've owned my fair share of aircooleds too. Dont worry I know my roots.:thumbup: 

The height of that car is just right but the chrome face of that wheel just doesnt look appealing to me while its rolling.. I would detail the centers so they have some depth.. Much like Chrome BRM's dont appeal to me but a set of chrome raders look awesome due to the gap between the spokes and the way they "chop" while rolling is just good looking. 

I would rather see that split on SA Sprints, Fumagalli's or Even go GFK and run detailed Earlies.. Rich's 50 was legit. 










Personally I would much rather have a 58' diamond grey euro rag, 6 inch beam, spindles, 2 inners with a set OG Sprints. 

Good Day.


----------



## blockheater (Sep 16, 2010)

that 968 is sooo awesome,how in the world did you get one over here?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Kuncle20 said:


> Thats Cute. I've owned my fair share of aircooleds too. Dont worry I know my roots.:thumbup:
> 
> The height of that car is just right but the chrome face of that wheel just doesnt look appealing to me while its rolling.. I would detail the centers so they have some depth.. Much like Chrome BRM's dont appeal to me but a set of chrome raders look awesome due to the gap between the spokes and the way they "chop" while rolling is just good looking.
> 
> ...


 everything Rich 50 or GFK is sick. 


good post :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I'm with kunckle20 on this. They need more detail work. Something to add a bit of definition.


----------



## pb&j (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Thanks www.beakersblog.com ....but there are some huge images....!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^ thats fricken nice :heart::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is damn hot. :thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ageed. I'm really diggin that


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

A friends beetle here in Wisconsin... I dont know why he never posts here but I figured this deserves to be in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

mr. Tony said:


> a friends beetle here in wisconsin... I dont know why he never posts here but i figured this deserves to be in this thread. :thumbup:


 more pics pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase! :d


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Antihero983 said:


> more pics pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase! :d


 I stole these from his photobucket, hope he doesnt mind. :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol thats eric's 

im looking at em here and on our harsh winters club fb at the same time.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

jpr said:


> lol thats eric's
> 
> im looking at em here and on our harsh winters club fb at the same time.


 When he posted it on Lower Standards I was suprised to see him signed out and not post it on here himself.


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> When he posted it on Lower Standards I was suprised to see him signed out and not post it on here himself.


 I'm lazy :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> I stole these from his photobucket, hope he doesnt mind. :laugh:


 this pic just messed my pants up a little bit. mutherfuk is fresh as fook :heart::heart::heart: 




















do us a huge favor and dont do a damn thing to it. :heart::heart:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I proclaim the Midwest has the best slammed ac cars. /thread


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

like the wheel color and the car is nice:thumbup::thumbup: 

content!!! 







:beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

mr. tony said:


>


 That is amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

A pic I took of WKDSLO's car at BrokeDown!


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

GEETi said:


> Thanks www.beakersblog.com ....but there are some huge images....!


 That Sh!t is pure money.. 

Chicka Chicka Yeeeuh New Page:wave:


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

GEETi said:


> Thanks www.beakersblog.com ....but there are some huge images....!


 Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but... 

First off, I'd give my eye teeth to own this car... the owner went a slightly different direction with his colour scheme. The white wheels are something I probably would never have thought of... but looking at the car, I can't imagine there'd be a better colour combo. 

My question is, and it's not a criticism, why is it so popular to have the rear wheels tucked in so much at the top. Is it all about goin' as low as possible and that's how it ends up with swing axle cars?... or is it a "style" thing? 

Way back, in the day... way early Cal Look, we lowered our cars and had some tuck, I just don't remember seein' that much camber tuck. 

Just curious, thanks for any insight...


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

The extreme camber is just the nature of the swing axle


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

If you want to go way low like he has it, then that's what you get.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

beautiful cars!!!!!! and amazing thread :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> If you want to go way low like he has it, then that's what you get.


 Unless you do a tranny raise which seems like a sh!t ton of work to run no camber in the rear.. :thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

don't know how to exactly explain it, but a dumped aircool with tranny raise just doesn't look right. It's mostly a style preference. very costly but totally worth it.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

@ uncle waldo ...it seems that the 'as low as possible' is todays 'style' (I remember the "low" Cal Looks in VW Trends being about 3-4 inches higher than the 'slammed' bugs we see today.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Those painted wheels really changed the look of this. (& yes, it's on air)


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

dubletake said:


> don't know how to exactly explain it, but a dumped aircool with tranny raise just doesn't look right. It's mostly a style preference. very costly but totally worth it.


I agree 100%, a hammered beetle with enough tuck up front and excessive amounts of camber in the rear on the proper wheel and tire combo does the trick for sure..

Plus when you do the tranny raise, you may as well go flat pan and go stupid low.. :beer:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

My slammed out 66


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> My slammed out 66


Nice two tone. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dubletake said:


> don't know how to exactly explain it, but a dumped aircool with tranny raise just doesn't look right. It's mostly a style preference. very costly but totally worth it.





Kuncle20 said:


> I agree 100%, a hammered beetle with enough tuck up front and excessive amounts of camber in the rear on the proper wheel and tire combo does the trick for sure..
> 
> Plus when you do the tranny raise, you may as well go flat pan and go stupid low.. :beer:




:facepalm:

Once you get to a certain age and have been playing this game for a long time and have replaced fulcum after fulcum from be camber the fuk out you will change this opion.

That said, I did a two in transe raise and flat panned my pan and will be stupid low.

Not all the way down yet


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Once you get to a certain age and have been playing this game for a long time and have replaced fulcum after fulcum from be camber the fuk out you will change this opion.


My opinion will stay the same.. 2 inner is enough to look good, have enough camber and not eat fulcrums. I went 2 years daily like this and never had any issues... Its more troublesome the lower you go as in 3+ splines and sh!t just starts getting stupid.

Agree to Disagree


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

obviously acknowledged that it was expensive; maybe i haven't been in the game that long, but that's besides the point. Yes, i've done long to short axle swaps and fulcrum replacement, its a bitch of a job but doesn't dismiss my style preference. 

Nice bug though, mind you, i've put 1000 miles on my chasis/motor/pan in TWO years, so i obviously am not dependent on the car.


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

^no trans raise there. Camber just completes the look on certain cars.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


:what: I LIKES THAT ALOT:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

JDII said:


> :what: I LIKES THAT ALOT:thumbup::thumbup:


Agreed.....it seems that *Japan* + *Slammed Aircooled* = Good Things  :thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

gosh, look at those roads....so jelly.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Kuncle20 said:


> My opinion will stay the same.. 2 inner is enough to look good, have enough camber and not eat fulcrums. I went 2 years daily like this and never had any issues... Its more troublesome the lower you go as in 3+ splines and sh!t just starts getting stupid.
> 
> Agree to Disagree


you mean 2 outer. 2 inner is equals 1 outer. and i am all for to each his own. you rock what you got and love it. :thumbup:

i agree the camber looks SICK AS FOOK!! been rolling that way for years. but recently have gone the trans raise way when i slam them cause im tired of replacing crap. :thumbup:



dubletake said:


> obviously acknowledged that it was expensive; maybe i haven't been in the game that long, but that's besides the point. Yes, i've done long to short axle swaps and fulcrum replacement, its a bitch of a job but doesn't dismiss my style preference.
> 
> Nice bug though, mind you, i've put 1000 miles on my chasis/motor/pan in TWO years, so i obviously am not dependent on the car.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

fuhq64 said:


>


that tan one looks very familiar :sly:




good meeting you this weekend man :thumbup: :beer: should have rolled out with you and the zombie.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


I just feel like quoting this again. One of the best of this entire thread. Somebody is living my life in Japan lol.

I just can't help but wonder if it survived the tsunami. I wonder where this bus lives.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


I just feel like quoting this again. One of the best of this entire thread. Somebody is living my life in Japan lol.

I just can't help but wonder if it survived the tsunami. I wonder where this bus lives. 

It looks like the plate was issued in Hiratsuka, Kanagawa


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

Meltkamp said:


> My slammed out 66


did you get this from a fellow vortexer or a self build?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

built myself had for sale for a bit but still got it. Unarrowed beam with adjusters drop spindles and 3 clicks out back. Not bad for $1500 build


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

ill say. you do the paint yourself?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks rattled canned in my driveway


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

thats spray paint? 20 cans?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

no prob between 10-15 including primer.


----------



## callahan. (Nov 22, 2011)

nom nom



















everyday


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

callahan. said:


> everyday


 




Very nice ride mang.







:heart::thumbup:




Edit: for new page first pic..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Jakes "sled' old ride now in the UK. some of you already know it


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


Is it just me or does that front tire look seriously messed up?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

its just you seen this bus many times in person :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

CLEAN!! :thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


i dig this bigtime. love the copper on grey. really original.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Jakes "sled' old ride now in the UK. some of you already know it


To low looks "tardish" to me...must be old age kicking in :facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

its on air and yes you must be getting *OLD*


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

GEETi said:


> @ uncle waldo ...it seems that the 'as low as possible' is todays 'style' (I remember the "low" Cal Looks in VW Trends being about 3-4 inches higher than the 'slammed' bugs we see today.


Ha ha.. that does seem to be the case. Of course, the early "Cal-Look" folks didn't have access to the technology available today... air ride, lowered spindles and such. The major modding of VWs was pretty much in it's infancy.

I kinda got outta the VW scene for a few years, though I never considered selling my car... when I came back, wow, had things changed. 

But, in the end, I guess they really hadn't... it's still all about VWs.

I'm looking forward to finishing my car... then I'll post up some pix of what us Old Skool, Cal-Look folks thought was "low"... (lol)


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


THAT... Complete hotness :thumbup::beer::heart:
Japan seems to have the sickest roads.. 




LooseNuts said:


> you mean 2 outer. 2 inner is equals 1 outer. and i am all for to each his own. you rock what you got and love it. :thumbup:


I've been out of the Aircooled scene a few years but I remember that single inner splines were equal to like 1.5 outers or some ratio along those lines: 2 outers = 1 inner and so on.. Wrong I may be but just checking :thumbup:



GEETi said:


>


Copper looks fresh.. I dig it. Airmighty has some of the best photos and cars in them it seems.. I dig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> its on air and yes you must be getting *OLD*


I figured as much...not a fan.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> its on air and yes you must be getting *OLD*





zzzdanz said:


> I figured as much...not a fan.


Weirdo


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^ That blue 62 or 63 on black radars is on point... looks bangin :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

slambox was for sale on the samba not long ago I think. Loved it then and the feelin aint changed:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

its still for sale. i would snatch it up in a minute if 11k wasn't a thang

http://vintagewarehouse.com/classifiedcars.html


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

when i retire down to the florida keys i hope to rock a thing similar to slambox one day










anybody know of any cheap '57's for sale?


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Live @ the Nick Burgers meet for the VW Classic 2012. Fullerton, CA.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

6603 said:


> Live @ the Nick Burgers meet for the VW Classic 2012. Fullerton, CA.


you post as many pictures as you can

i didn't get out there this year. we have a few guys from the club out there tho. DHK NDK and Harsh Winters


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

jpr said:


> you post as many pictures as you can
> 
> i didn't get out there this year. we have a few guys from the club out there tho. DHK NDK and Harsh Winters


Will do.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

jpr said:


> you post as many pictures as you can
> 
> i didn't get out there this year. we have a few guys from the club out there tho. DHK NDK and Harsh Winters


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ck-s-burgers&p=77751861&posted=1#post77751861


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw this car at the Pierside Parts BBQ, this car was driven from Florida to So Cal!


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## twofoteen (Jan 28, 2009)

None are mine. 


























I think the stance on this 917 counts...


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

GEETi said:


>


 So sick! :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

WTH are those motorcycle wheels?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

They definitely do look like motorcycle wheels.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Not motorcycle wheels, Look to be MG to me


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

cfvwtuner said:


> Not motorcycle wheels, Look to be MG to me


 Yup, most likely just an British style wire wheel


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## callahan. (Nov 22, 2011)

fuhq64 said:


>


 that thing looks tough as nails!!


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

The color on this makes me melt. I love it!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I know its not slammed but its sitting too damn nice not to share.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

^^^very nice.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

RafCarre12 said:


> I know its not slammed but its sitting too damn nice not to share.


 Raf, very very nice man. Lookin  :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Fasty's sitting nice :thumbup: 

(& some more selfish self-pimpin'   )


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## twofoteen (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't appear to be air cooled anymore...but it used to be


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

platinumedVR6 said:


>


 Static? 

Nice ride either way..:thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks. Yep it's static


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

platinumedVR6 said:


> Thanks. Yep it's static


 Money. 

Got the sme ride..


----------



## Trebor13 (Jan 30, 2012)

twofoteen said:


> Don't appear to be air cooled anymore...but it used to be


 Anymore info or pics of this buildt? 
Thanxs in advance


----------



## twofoteen (Jan 28, 2009)

Trebor13 said:


> Anymore info or pics of this buildt?
> Thanxs in advance


 That's the only pic I found. If you or someone finds more, please post. I'm curious as well!! 


::::correction!!! Found some


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

(Is this one in here yet?  )


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Amazing what can be done in 6 months. Crazy


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

It is aircooled


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Another great pic of a car on here before


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice accesory


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

West Country Space said:


>


 now thats how you own a page, beautiful ride :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veedubboostn (Dec 1, 2004)

soo dope... def modivation to get my buses done... 

keep em coming:thumbup:


----------



## blueridgeuk (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of mine. I've still got some plans for it but it's getting there.


----------



## Oldmoney (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

a picture of me overtaking leroy at about 90mph on my rebuild 36er running the okrasa heads and okrasa cam 










Me, Clint and leroy










and a pic from the same cruise into town...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

damn that panel is so ficken sick. :heart:



doesnt he still have it for sale.


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Laquered patina for the UK climate. Looks good to me


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn WCS way to get your post count up. :laugh:


them some nice rides :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

West Country Space said:


>


never see enough pics of charliebug's oval!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

West Country Space said:


>


Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## zac16V (Dec 16, 2005)

Radikalbugs


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Few pics from today


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

Lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Oly1975 (Sep 28, 2011)

BEANS said:


> Theres a few more on the blogspot, but this is probably the "most finished" I could find. The front suspension work is quite nice


That looks like Yokohama Japan. I've spent enough time there and been to a few classic car gatherings. I'll post pics of the wifes 68 bug soon as I can with a build theread but it will resemble this, reverse the colors, no stereo system and original steelies.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

couple from a show I attended the other day. they gave me the "barely legal" award:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^ looks kinda familiar??:laugh:

So that said, looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## twofoteen (Jan 28, 2009)

platinumedVR6 said:


> couple from a show I attended the other day. they gave me the "barely legal" award:laugh:


Love it! Any pics of the cars next to yours?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Now that is what a slammed Bug should look like. :thumbup:


----------



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

vintage empire said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

Some I took this weekend.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd work for UPS if I could drive something like that. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

here is the real deal one in my home town :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

why did the name on the logo change?


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

couple from the other day


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> why did the name on the logo change?


 here is a quote from the owner 

thread

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=235594



mpribanic said:


> From another thread. Posted by the owner:
> 
> I'm the owner of the UPS bus you are all referring to here! It is a 1960 swivel seat walk thru, and YES it is real!!! UPS has run the vehicle numbers on the doors etc, and verified that it was indeed their bus back in the '60's. It was used in Nor Cal as a transport vehicle, then ended it's career at UPS as a service repair vehicle. I even have the original UPS round brass keychain with "Volks" and the UPS vehicle number stamped into it. UPS drivers still use these same keychains on their vehicles today! Besides UPS I am the 4th owner. It sat for many in years in Redding California until I put it on the road back in, I think, '96 if my memory serves me correctly. I've had it for 12 years or so now and have had a lot of dealings with UPS over this bus. Yes, they are very protective of their logos, color, etc, and the reason behind me switch the logo around a little to get them off my back. The color is even trademarked/copywritten. I run the "U" and "United" magnets at shows to keep it as real as possible. It runs "SPS" and "Speedy Parcel Service" logo's for the rest of the time, and they don't even like that. Trademark infringement and all. I have recieved many letters from their lawyers, cease and dissists, had UPS people come and talk to me at both my work and home, as well as detectives and police contacting me when it first debued with the logo's back in '98 in Chico California, as well as many phone conversations with UPS officials and lawyers. The paint on it currently is the original UPS paint from the '60's, just buffed out. I have actually talked to the old guy years ago who worked for UPS and drove this bus, and got this bus out of there when he retired. Very cool to talk to him for sure. They paint or crush all of their old vehicles and this one got out with out either one happening thank god! This is the only one known to exist. That French Kombi I believe is a fake, unless it is a currently used UPS vehicle, which it may be, but I seriously doubt it. When I got it you could see all of the old faded logos where the old UPS guy had sanded them off. I just documented them all and re-did the logos with a sign guy. All original UPS logo's the first time, and that's when it took UPS about a week to start contaction me about it. I ended up changing the logo's to what they are now about 8-9 years ago and they need to be re-done again badly as they are very sun faded. Thinking about going back to UPS logo's now that they have changed to a newer style logo, but think they would still make me change it though. It was my daily driver for about 5 years, and then I blew a tranny and had as few other issues, and let it sit for about 6 years up until last September when I put it back on the road. The Woodburn show last Saturday was it's first show in over 8 years! I tried to make Yakima last year but blew a main seal on my way and had to turn back. Sacramento Bug-O-Rama's were it's last VW outing for all of you that have seen it there years ago in '99. I lived in Chico at the time, the same place were the old UPS guy lived as well. It's been in Portland now for the last 7 years, most of the time hiding behind my garage. It was at Burnside skatepark in Portland a bunch of times while I was skateboarding. That was probably back in 2000-2001. Oh yeah, I still skate too, almost everyday! You never get to old for that! It's just now making it's self know again, and you will probably see a lot more of it now. I don't take it very far from Portland, but it will be at the Rose City Bug In, in Portland at PIR on July 29th, as well as other local shows and cruise-ins, if you want to see it for yourselves. Probably won't make it to the NW Nationals in Seattle though, we'll see! I've got lot's of pictures of it as well, but can't figure out how to post them on the forum yet(I know, DUH) as this is my first time trying to post any on here. I have some from it's hiatus behind my garage on blocks I was going to post to show how well the paint buffs out, as it was severly oxidized for a lot of years. There's a lot more to the story too, but at least that takes care of the questions of it being real or fake. I can assure you, ...IT'S REAL!!!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^brian got such a sick ride..


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine, taken yesterday.


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

My 63


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine today

But will delete it anyways


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

you better edit/delete that pic on the quick...i can easily make out your entire credit card number plus the cvc. someone's gonna be ordering sheit on that bad boy....

errr wait a minute. nevermind. that pic looks sick!!!!




"oh hello CIP1? Yes, i need to order some sheit, lots of it."


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Loosenuts you should really sign your credit/debit card. At least put SEE ID or something on it.




A1steaksauce said:


> you better edit/delete that pic on the quick...i can easily make out your entire credit card number plus the cvc. someone's gonna be ordering sheit on that bad boy....
> 
> errr wait a minute. nevermind. that pic looks sick!!!!
> 
> ...


great now i can finally order this $1500 shopping cart ive had sitting on cip1 for months


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck with all that. Its a crap card. :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

on second thought it looks like a slimjim to me


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jpr said:


> on second thought it looks like a slimjim to me


:laugh::laugh:

Its got me into my house once or twice when garage door was looked on me.. that's what its for..:laugh:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

GTrabbIt said:


>


That's my friend Brains bug at Water by the Bridge car show Louisville, KY he also has a ground dragging splitty bus


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

micro!! What is a euro GARGAE? Is that french or something?:facepalm:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

MicroCADDY said:


> That's my friend Brains bug at Water by the Bridge car show Louisville, KY he also has a ground dragging splitty bus


hot bug! what whitewallrings do u guys use over there? atlas?


----------



## el_grapadura (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

basti-FSI said:


> hot bug! what whitewallrings do u guys use over there? atlas?


Yes, most of the slammed guys run the portawalls. The real deal Firestone or similar or too much money to destroy in a season from heavy camber.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^sick :heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

not too many bay windows out there that i would rock

that is definitely one of em


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

upon further research of that vehicle it looks like its another product of stanceworks


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

jpr said:


> upon further research of that vehicle it looks like its another product of stanceworks


It's a product of the Type2Detectives in collaboration with us, StanceWorks/Lowly Gentlemen. I love the work that the T2D guys do :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

ahhh now i recognize the T2D philosophy


----------



## Cox (May 30, 2010)

We're working on that thing for the last couple of months now


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

zoom-zoom said:


> Yes, most of the slammed guys run the portawalls. The real deal Firestone or similar or too much money to destroy in a season from heavy camber.


yea, okay, same over here in germany. was just wondering if u r using the same products than we do over here.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Another shot of Accuair's bagged beetle that I took at the StanceWorks Avila Motoring Invitational this past week.


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

Just finished lowering my 64 bug


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

My '63


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

couple more from the show I was at recently. 



















also, loosenuts. I'm still rockin' a cultwagen sticker on the driverside rear glass.:thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


 Love the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

EK20 said:


> Love the wheels. :thumbup:


 They look and fit better in person.


----------



## West Country Space (Mar 28, 2010)

Think this is photoshop, but it looks pretty cool


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

from a shop here in Florida


----------



## 4x108 (Nov 16, 2009)

This might be worthy...received this tonight, and modified it already...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, that's great!


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

The orange wheel pic up there, thats the same car directly above it  

And here it is again, in video form


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Self whoreage


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

StaticAir said:


> The orange wheel pic up there, thats the same car directly above it
> 
> And here it is again, in video form


 I hope someday soon people start using better music in these videos.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

platinumedVR6 said:


> I hope someday soon people start using better music in these videos.


 :facepalm::laugh: That was me... Picking out music for a video in a day was the hardest thing Ive ever had to do.


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> :facepalm::laugh: That was me... Picking out music for a video in a day was the hardest thing Ive ever had to do.


 Funny everyone I've heard from thought it was a great song for the video, and my wife loves it so hey its all good


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

platinumedVR6 said:


> I hope someday soon people start using better music in these videos.


 You ain't hipster, yo!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: ^^ reply of the month. lmfao 

here are some pics of bugshow 2012 in spa, belgium (shot by grounspeed)


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice pics bro, thanks fo sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

basti-FSI said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

JDII said:


> nice pics bro, thanks fo sharing.:thumbup:



your welcome  see some more pics at www.groundspeed.blogspot.com


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

that fukers rad:heart::heart:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>


whoa! beauty man!


----------



## dubrolle (Jan 21, 2012)

*dubrolles built*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

mmm slammed splits


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes that is a goodlooking 65-70 something model split. :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JDII said:


> Yes that is a goodlooking 65-70 something model split. :thumbup:


hahahaha. owned.


----------



## dubrolle (Jan 21, 2012)

A1steaksauce said:


> hahahaha. owned.


its a 1960


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Yea, Umm, A 1960 still isnt a spilt. Yea it's cool


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

dubrolle said:


> does any one no the width of these back wheels and the tire size??:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

dubrolle said:


> its a 1960





cfvwtuner said:


> Yea, Umm, A 1960 still isnt a spilt. Yea it's *not* cool


exactly. i still stand by my statement.

lame are the faux early wannabes.


----------



## TheWilliamAlan (Aug 6, 2012)

My '68. 2 notches in rear. 2in narrowed beam with drop spindles.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

TheWilliamAlan said:


> My '68. 2 notches in rear. 2in narrowed beam with drop spindles.


How low is your beam adjusted? Half way down?


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## TheWilliamAlan (Aug 6, 2012)

6603 said:


> How low is your beam adjusted? Half way down?


Yes. Honestly the beam is not much lower than stock height. it's mostly just the drop spindles and tiny tires that get it so low.


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

wulfsburg said:


>



WoW! That is beautiful!! :heart::heart:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

so sick! glad you kept the wheel tire combo, still looks f'in killer!


vdubgoalie said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)

Friend's '74 JEANS 



























:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

damn thats really close to this one. :sly: :sly:

http://airmighty.com/index/2011-2/i...ty.com/index/Gallery/thumbnails.php?album=355













edit: for more content 

:heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That hood bra is pretty sweet. I wonder if I could find something similar for my A6...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> damn thats really close to this one. :sly: :sly:
> 
> http://airmighty.com/index/2011-2/i...ty.com/index/Gallery/thumbnails.php?album=355
> 
> ...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i know its not the same car, just strikingly similar. :thumbup:


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)

Maybe because they are Jeans :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Old Scraper said:


> Maybe because they are Jeans :laugh:


i know that now 

been into VW's for over 20 years and am embarrassed not to knowing there was even such a special type of car. :banghead::banghead:

my bad i am edumicated now:laugh:



edit for first page post respect


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> been into VW's for over 20 years and am embarrassed not to knowing there was even such a special type of car.
> 
> my bad i am edumicated now


they did not do well because the blue jean material was not durable as chit for interior. I have only seem them in books till I found this one bout 60 miles from me. one of the failed concepts for 70's beetles I guess, But they look good laid out in my o/p.

Dang tight, I thought you knew everything. Now you just another d/a fabricator.:facepalm:














with a bada$$ home built 64!:laugh::wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> they did not do well because the blue jean material was not durable as chit for interior. I have only seem them in books till I found this one bout 60 miles from me. one of the failed concepts for 70's beetles I guess, But they look good laid out in my o/p.
> 
> Dang tight, I thought you knew everything. Now you just another d/a fabricator.:facepalm:
> 
> ...


Lmao. Knowing everthing means your a liar. Lol


Thanks for semi complement.


----------



## Borbosvw (Oct 27, 2009)

My bug



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

from Vagkraft


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Does mine fit in here even though its not done?


----------



## eric brower (Oct 7, 2008)

1low65vw said:


> Does mine fit in here even though its not done?


sweet jebus yes! how did you get the back wheels so straight even though they're tucked up so high? I'm guessing you did a trans lift? can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

eric brower said:


> sweet jebus yes! how did you get the back wheels so straight even though they're tucked up so high? I'm guessing you did a trans lift? can't wait to see the finished product.


It has a 2" trans raise. It still needs alot of work.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

1low65vw said:


> It has a 2" trans raise. It still needs alot of work.


:thumbup::thumbup:

love my trans raise


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Old Scraper (May 15, 2011)




----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Its not all that low but I happened to snap a pic of it at a HI VW gtg...


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> love my trans raise


 Jealous. I really want to do it to mine, but scared to attempt it:laugh:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

platinumedVR6 said:


> Jealous. I really want to do it to mine, but scared to attempt it:laugh:


 Don't be scared. Raise that thing up and start cutting. It's easy.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 64veedub (Sep 5, 2012)

Bought her 2 months before deploying and did a few things. Can't wait to get back and continue what I started.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

ddddrrrroooooooolllllllll


----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)

*Oldbusgarage.com*


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Porsche done right!!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

that outlaw 356 was built and then for sale for awhile, i wanted it soo bad. did it ever sell?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that porsche 356 can be descriped by three words 
SIMPLE 
SEXY 
STUNNING 

This car is so simple but so perfect in every way imho. i love the combination of the paint and the minimalistic leather interior reminding me of an old airplane. fantastic job! :heart:


----------



## lowlife_mike (Jun 21, 2000)




----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's my bug about to get slammed... 










































by another car.  :banghead:


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

:banghead::banghead: 



That sucks man, sorry to see that.


----------



## Ugly_Dub (Mar 19, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


 IM with J on this!!:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jpr said:


> that outlaw 356 was built and then for sale for awhile, i wanted it soo bad. did it ever sell?


 yes it sold.


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


 absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe not the most slammed air cooled, but certainly pretty low. We just got done taking these photos. Both cars are incredible and could be driven anywhere. The one on the right have been driven on 10 hour road trips, the one of the left would probably beat a good number of cars in a drag race, and it's an automatic  (not an autostick)


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^:sly::sly:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

put in some dropped spindles on saturday. did adjustment in the front to drive maximum low with the 165/65 tires.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^^:sly::sly:


did the same thing when i first saw them.


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^^^:sly::sly:


Not slammed enough, or just not a fan?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

sdavis872 said:


>


One on the right should look familiar, page 2 stuff




GEETi said:


> ...not only looks COOL...it looks *COLD*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

fuhq64 said:


>


 are you sure thats not photo shopped ?? CW:thumbup:


top of new page


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

That square kills:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, it's pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive had it for abt a year. Not quite a driver but I'm hoping to let it see the light of day this weekend


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Funny JD:.:laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

sdavis872 said:


> Not slammed enough, or just not a fan?


More like a lot of our aircooleds accomplish the same things you described. Mine is good on long road trips (10 hours) and is daily driven. There are members here that will smoke tons of cars in a drag race too, even the car you posted.


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

fuhq64 said:


> Ive had it for abt a year. Not quite a driver but I'm hoping to let it see the light of day this weekend




Did you lower the front bumper? And if so, how hard is that to do?


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

KlutchKing said:


> Did you lower the front bumper? And if so, how hard is that to do?


No, if anything it's just not completely reattached. You have to unbolt the grin bumper to remove the stock beam because of the crash braces


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

sdavis872 said:


> Not slammed enough, or just not a fan?


I dunno really.....kinda want to see more pics of both of em. Awesome pic nonetheless, the garage is sick. 

On topic...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Had to show my old one. Still miss it


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

might as well...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice Nick


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That is an amazing color. :thumbup:


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

the only pic i took at dubfest in riverside, ca


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


beautiful bro!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You can go lower if you want.


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

DSC_6891 by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr 
 
DSC_6893 by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ bad to the bone!:thumbup:


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh there's so much beauty above! From that blue 356, to the white one one white walls, so nice! 
The 1st shot Phunkshon posted of the black oval. WOW! :thumbup: 

Here's a couple of mine after a trip to Costco to get dirt... yes we should've used the wagon, but then, what fun would that be?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love that blue. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^woot^^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn that's beautiful. :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

god damn 3 folds are like Viagra for me 

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

finally got my old lady in gear for h20. any other air cooled people making the journey full of over heating and oil leaks?


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

DONEGA said:


>


 nice bus bro, are you friend with Restaura car ( Anderson ) Mogi das cruzes, SP.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello! He is famous by his cars and vw parts`s shop in Brazil. But I don´t know him personally. Greetings!


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

New kid on the block..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

needs more slammed


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

jpr said:


> needs more slammed


 
Havent had it barely a week yet. Can I have until after h2o? Hahaha


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

you got 2hours in your driveway TOPS get to work then report back the slam


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

It's not super low but here is my 68......


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

07maddrabbit said:


> It's not super low but here is my 68......


 Dang, that's clean...! Hopefully, when I done with mine, it'll be as sweet as yours.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

uncle waldo said:


> Dang, that's clean...! Hopefully, when I done with mine, it'll be as sweet as yours.


 Thank you! I am planning on swapping the muffler for a Hide-away muffler so I can lower the back even more.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

07maddrabbit said:


> Thank you! I am planning on swapping the muffler for a Hide-away muffler so I can lower the back even more.


 no whey!!! 

i'd rock a fatter/taller tire out back then simply bring down the rear somewhat to compensate for it. it will enable you to get rid of the wheel gap and retain the same ride height. best of all you can keep the fatboy muffler :thumbup:


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

A1steaksauce said:


> no whey!!!
> 
> i'd rock a fatter/taller tire out back then simply bring down the rear somewhat to compensate for it. it will enable you to get rid of the wheel gap and retain the same ride height. best of all you can keep the fatboy muffler :thumbup:


 The Hide-away muffler is the same muffler as the Mondo just tucked away. I am certainly not interested in taller tires. The pictures are a bit deceiving, the rer wheel gap is minimal when seen in person. I plan on dropping the back another inch or so.


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

I want that shirt


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

platinumedVR6 said:


> I want that shirt


I second that!


----------



## dR0Ck (Oct 1, 2010)

Just looked through all 217 pages...
Dear God, I want a Squareback now!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I LIKES DEM SPEEDMASTERS TURD!!!! YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD MAN.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


when i retire down to the keys ill be driving something pretty much exactly like this everday

that and a scab


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> that and a scab


WTF??? you will drive a scab???:what::facepalm:

do you mean a Scarab???  :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

JDII said:


> WTF??? you will drive a scab???:what::facepalm:
> 
> do you mean a Scarab???  :laugh:


yup one of those too


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

JDII said:


> I LIKES DEM SPEEDMASTERS TURD!!!! YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD MAN.:thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks man..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dR0Ck said:


> Just looked through all 217 pages...
> Dear God, I want a Squareback now!


No disrespect to you or the square but damn you went through all 217 pages and this is the one you came up with.:what:



Yes I like that square. Just saying


----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


parked with this thing at h20, great car and great owner.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

turd furgusson said:


>


1. where the hell do I get that shirt?

2. I found this......









3. both are BADASS!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

his name is Matt "Yodis" and his photography is sick as hell

https://www.facebook.com/YodisDesignsandPhotography?viewas=0&sk=wall





edit for pic


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

TerrorSwain said:


> 1. where the hell do I get that shirt?


Go to fpvw.com and you can order them there...or you'll see Mike from Foreign Policy at
most of the vw shows in the southeast...it's always cool to be on someone's t-shirt... 

Thanks for the positive comments



And Matt does take some killer pics...


----------



## fr2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any idea of these tires brand and size, front and back? would like this look on my squareback.
Thanks!



GEETi said:


>


----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

fr2 said:


> Any idea of these tires brand and size, front and back? would like this look on my squareback.
> Thanks!


look like stock 165r in the rear and smart car tires in the front 155/60


----------



## rustybuttrusty (May 9, 2008)

mine.......


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

turd furgusson said:


> Go to fpvw.com and you can order them there...or you'll see Mike from Foreign Policy at
> most of the vw shows in the southeast...it's always cool to be on someone's t-shirt...
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments
> ...


couldn't remember the website. :thumbup:
Matt was blowing it up on ostkuste and facebook when he did the shoot. you must have been happy to see how popular the shirt/ride has become. such a sick ride Thom. :heart:


edit for direct page. :thumbup:

http://fpvw.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=13&Itemid=166&TreeId=4


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

My buddy is now shooting for Southrnfresh. Here is a few he got of my bug for his first small feature on SF.

http://southrnfresh.com/wordpress/2012/10/welcome-evan-butts-josh-kirlands-beetle/










































*©* *All Rights Reserved - EBphoto - Evan Butts*


----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)

*OBG*


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> couldn't remember the website. :thumbup:
> Matt was blowing it up on ostkuste and facebook when he did the shoot. you must have been happy to see how popular the shirt/ride has become. such a sick ride Thom. :heart:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's been pretty crazy...Thanks man for the kind words.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

IMG_1384 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1355 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## DurtyDaily (Nov 9, 2008)

notvanityOBG said:


>


:thumbup: soo sick


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that Bus is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)

vw from Poland


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

JDII said:


> I LIKES DEM SPEEDMASTERS TURD!!!! YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD MAN.:thumbup::thumbup:


What kinda money are those Speed Masters bringing these days? opcorn:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that typethree looks great imho :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Angelow (Oct 9, 2012)

mine :heart:
getting fully restored now


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> What kinda money are those Speed Masters bringing these days? opcorn:


About $275 each and are getting scarce


----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

Angelow said:


> mine :heart:
> getting fully restored now


love the color combo


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

jpr said:


> About $275 each and are getting scarce


Theyre not remaking them still?


----------



## Angelow (Oct 9, 2012)

dUB410 JTI said:


> love the color combo


thnx! 
actually i'm thinking about a respray in some old red colour, like this one


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Angelow said:


> thnx!
> actually i'm thinking about a respray in some old red colour, like this one


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :screwy:


it looks pimp just the way it is.. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

disclaimer. my opinion are just that, mine, you do what you want :laugh:

















that is a butthurt prevention tactic right there LMAO


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> disclaimer. my opinion are just that, mine, you do what you want :laugh:


who listens to you anyway? :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> who listens to you anyway? :heart:


i know right. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

mr. Tony said:


> theyre not remaking them still?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> DAMN!!!!!


YEA LOOKS GOOD. WHATS UP WITH THE PHOTOCHOP ACCENTS?:what:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i don't think the accents are P-shopped. from what i know they are correct. or am i missing what your looking at. 

just for reference


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


That is awesome, but what is up with the background?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> i don't think the accents are P-shopped. from what i know they are correct. or am i missing what your looking at.
> 
> just for reference


you got to look at the windows in the background. looks like the photo was cut moved up and misaligned. p-chop maybe.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Not to mention the graphic texture on the wheels and tires is different from the rest of the car, not as crisp.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

72superdude said:


> not to mention the graphic texture on the wheels and tires is different from the rest of the car, not as crisp.


yepand the letters on the tag look a little to bold. Compared to the rest of the tag.  also check the tail pipe you can see the og one above the new one that looks a little out of contrast. I'm callin p-chop tightnuts.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

was there actually a question of whether or not that was p-chopped? It's beyond obvious....lol


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

JDII said:


> YEA LOOKS GOOD. WHATS UP WITH THE PHOTOCHOP ACCENTS?:what:


Whats wrong with the exhaust?! definately a photoshop... :facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

72SuperDude said:


> Not to mention the graphic texture on the wheels and tires is different from the rest of the car, not as crisp.





JDII said:


> yepand the letters on the tag look a little to bold. Compared to the rest of the tag.  also check the tail pipe you can see the og one above the new one that looks a little out of contrast. I'm callin p-chop tightnuts.


After close inspection that chit looks totally legit, i don't know what you tweakers are looking at.:bs: :screwy:





























:what::facepalm: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Original:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


> Original:



















JK


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

What rims are those ^^^


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Hackintosh said:


> What rims are those ^^^


ats cups.


----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

Where are all the type 4's?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

NEPAVR6 said:


> Where are all the type 4's?


in junkyards or sitting in front of people's houses not running.

type 4's are the corrado of the aircooled world. every single bad idea vw had at the time put into one car. :beer:


for content:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

EK20 said:


> That is awesome, but what is up with the background?


That is a side effect of lowering a car with photoshop


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

EK20 said:


>



I hope to get my hands on one of these later on in life, even if its a kit.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You and me both. :thumbup:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart: wow nice. 









and new page worthy since new page poster didn't. :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

fuhq64 said:


>



YES


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

356 A CARRERA .

NOT AIRCOOLED ANY MORE BUT DANG IT LOOKS


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not bad! Not sure about the wheels though.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i dunno, there's something about the rearview i don't like :sly:

the front is great imho :thumbup:


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

basti-FSI said:


> i dunno, there's something about the rearview i don't like :sly:
> 
> the front is great imho :thumbup:


I think its the baby whale tale and the side scoops. Other then that I like it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

vwjoem said:


>


Looks like something Ed Roth would design! Looks wicked :thumbup:


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

EK20 said:


>


any more of this?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

ahavg said:


> any more of this?


Probably, but I have no idea where to look. I just found that one on Flickr.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

check the h20 forum. there was 200 pics of it from h20 ive seen


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

ahavg said:


> any more of this?


http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/10/...nan-lewellen-and-his-1974-turbo-super-beetle/ :thumbup:


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

not slammed but low enough for me.


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

madster said:


> not slammed but low enough for me.


Great ride... 

Hope ya don't mind, but your car is such a good subject, I took the liberty of doin' a bit o' "shoppin'"...


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

uncle waldo said:


> Great ride...
> 
> Hope ya don't mind, but your car is such a good subject, I took the liberty of doin' a bit o' "shoppin'"...


DAMNNNNNN....now I need to lower it to look like the photoshop. :thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

^^^

damn love the car and the photoshop.:thumbup:


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

Angelow said:


> thnx!
> actually i'm thinking about a respray in some old red colour, like this one


bro go with red, looks so dope. i have a ruby bias though.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

crestfallen said:


> IMG_1384 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1371 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1355 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


That Baja is sick.....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

crappy pic, but i just switched to 145/65s on the front... i'd like to share that


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

damn, that green bus is amazing


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

EK20 said:


>


BEAUTIFUL! I love the subtle flames!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Subtle indeed. I didn't even notice them until you pointed them out.


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

basti-FSI said:


> crappy pic, but i just switched to 145/65s on the front... i'd like to share that


As much as I don't like that stance i love the **** out of it. The more and more I stare at this picture the more i like your bug!


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

BerryB said:


> As much as I don't like that stance i love the **** out of it. The more and more I stare at this picture the more i like your bug!


I like the stance of his Bug. As you can see, mine sits much the same......


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

ok, the fatchics have been here long enough 




























:heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> ok, the fatchics have been here long enough


I was saying the same thing.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

JDII said:


> ok, the fatchics have been here long enough :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I got :heart: for all the a/c vw's. and your fatchic looks good bro. just needed to see some classic a/c's back in this thread.:beer:


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

JDII said:


> I got :heart: for all the a/c vw's. and your fatchic looks good bro. just needed to see some classic a/c's back in this thread.:beer:


No worries!! Thanks for the compliment. eace:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

JDII said:


> ok, the fatchics have been here long enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA. love this car.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> ok, the fatchics have been here long enough ::





LooseNuts said:


> I was saying the same thing.







07maddrabbit said:


> Oh, so I guess you didn't like my 68? How about my 66?


 yeah they'er cool, they look nice but they are still a fatchick in my book. 

fatchick need love to, just not by all of us :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

07maddrabbit said:


> Unfortunately, my 66 was lost to a fire.....


dude, where's your fire extinguisher? 

no offense but i see way too many people taking pics of their aircooled while it's burning...sheit the last thing i'd be doing is taking a pic of it while it's on fire.....i'd be dumping my fire extinguisher on it and have my fly unzipped ready to pee on it if the extinguisher didn't put it out. i wouldn't be giving up without one hell of a fight first. :laugh:


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

A1steaksauce said:


> dude, where's your fire extinguisher?
> 
> no offense but i see way too many people taking pics of their aircooled while it's burning...sheit the last thing i'd be doing is taking a pic of it while it's on fire.....i'd be dumping my fire extinguisher on it and have my fly unzipped ready to pee on it if the extinguisher didn't put it out. i wouldn't be giving up without one hell of a fight first. :laugh:


Offense taken! I was a firefighter for 8yrs. I certainly know how to extinguish a fire and I also know when it is beyond a standard automotive extinguisher. The picture doesn't show the expelled bottle. No houses around and all I could do was watch and wait for the FD to arrive. This was a very difficult loss for me after all the work I had completed. I am just very greatful for having proper ins. that covered my loss.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

07maddrabbit said:


> Offense taken! I was a firefighter for 8yrs. I certainly know how to extinguish a fire and I also know when it is beyond a standard automotive extinguisher. The picture doesn't show the expelled bottle. No houses around and all I could do was watch and wait for the FD to arrive. This was a very difficult loss for me after all the work I had completed. I am just very greatful for having proper ins. that covered my loss.


after watching my friend fight and loose a fire thanks in part to a small extinguisher i always carry a large industrial size with me :laugh: overkill? oh for sure but can never too careful.

and sorry to hear about the loss. :thumbdown: :beer:


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

A1steaksauce said:


> after watching my friend fight and loose a fire thanks in part to a small extinguisher i always carry a large industrial size with me :laugh: overkill? oh for sure but can never too careful.
> 
> and sorry to hear about the loss. :thumbdown: :beer:


Thanks! I am greatful I didn't have my daughter with me and that nobody was injured. I may have a "fatchick" (lol) now but my daughter and I went to several shows this past summer and received a 1st place trophy at one show and two plaques at another show (Best interior and Best paint) and we receeived a "Honorable Mention" at another show. All in all, I think we had a great summer. Not too bad considering we live in Ca. where the VW competition is tough.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:what: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok I'm new to it so take it easy, but what exactly is a fatchic? My t4 has been called that before and I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

NEPAVR6 said:


> Ok I'm new to it so take it easy, but what exactly is a fatchic? My t4 has been called that before and I'm not sure what it is.


'70+ from what i remember


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

JDII said:


> :what: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


Forgive my stupidity.....but WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Is that a beetle with part of a 356 front end grafted on and a Duvall style windshield?!?!?!? I am confused, but I kinda dig it.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

alexislow said:


> '70+ from what i remember


Actually, it seems the term is used for any Beetle '68 and newer. I guess my '68's larger turn signals and tail lights along with larger bumpers qualifies as a "fatchick". LOL


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

NEPAVR6 said:


> Ok I'm new to it so take it easy, but what exactly is a fatchic? My t4 has been called that before and I'm not sure what it is.





alexislow said:


> '70+ from what i remember





07maddrabbit said:


> Actually, it seems the term is used for any Beetle '68 and newer. I guess my '68's larger turn signals and tail lights along with larger pumpers qualifies as a "fatchick". LOL


 

The year is very debatable as you can see. Post 65 to me and many early lovers is considered a fatchick


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

TerrorSwain said:


> Forgive my stupidity.....but WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Is that a beetle with part of a 356 front end grafted on and a Duvall style windshield?!?!?!? I am confused, but I kinda dig it.


That one is a very nice hand made replica of a Dannenhaur & Strauss coupe. Its been posted here a couple time before.

Heres a coupe build pics. The guy is unbelievable
http://www.thesamba.com/vw//forum/album_search.php?search_keywords=oldspeed&show_results=summary


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...8.1j0j2j5-1.4.0.les;..0.0...1ac.1.SRFog298yn4


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> The year is very debatable as you can see. Post 65 to me and many early lovers is considered a fatchick


quoted for Nick :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:




:heart::beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

alexislow said:


> '70+ from what i remember


That's always what I believed.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

JDII said:


> :what: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


nice!!!

seems like the sideskirts and fenders or a one piece including windshield would be easy enough to make a kit out of.


----------



## GURNMODE420 (Aug 1, 2005)

my 71


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*My 73 Fasty*

The thread has inspired me so I will post a pic of mine. Not as low as some but low enough for me, its a work in progress. 

Bob


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hotness. :thumbup:


----------



## anythingeuro (May 6, 2007)

TJ16v's SCAB


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Not slammed but really nice. My uncles 69

IMG_1668 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1670 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Last pics of my THING before it got put in the garage for the winter


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

2º HotVolks (Club) and Friends at Sao Paulo - Brazil - Nov-04-2012!





Open publication - Free publishing - More brazil​



*912* VW Air-cooled! 

The Teaser of...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^ Connors ride is so fukin tight. love that car. 

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> ^ Connors ride is so fukin tight. love that car.
> 
> :heart::thumbup:


FO SHO, And I want act like I know the dude, but the car " is so fukin tight" x2


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> ^ Connors ride is so fukin tight. love that car.
> 
> :heart::thumbup:





JDII said:


> FO SHO, And I want act like I know the dude, but the car " is so fukin tight" x2


LOL. :thumbup: he's had some nice rides. nicer than most of use have had as you can see and hes only 21. :banghead::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CREATURE58 (May 4, 2011)

My 58...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

CREATURE58 said:


> My 58...


:heart::heart:


----------



## dualaudi (Jan 2, 2007)

socaleuro meet 2012


----------



## Pacsh (May 10, 2012)

crestfallen said:


> Not slammed but really nice. My uncles 69
> 
> IMG_1668 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1670 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


Those wheels are pretty sexy. Any idea on what they are?

Shoot me a PM, as I don't venture over here to the air-cooled forum much


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

dualaudi said:


> socaleuro meet 2012


So sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

CREATURE58 said:


> My 58...


Killer setup! Love the phone dials!


----------



## dualaudi (Jan 2, 2007)

socal euro meet 2012


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry if any are reposts


Posted Using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Posted using some stuff and things


----------



## dualaudi (Jan 2, 2007)

socal euro meet 2012


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## sallyandsean (Nov 15, 2012)

A few of my old cars over the pond in the sunny UK!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## conceptzrqt (Apr 20, 2005)

did i post this before? sorry if i did.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have no idea if that has been posted before, but I certainly won't complain about it being re-posted. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


> I have no idea if that has been posted before, but I certainly won't complain about it being re-posted. :thumbup:


X2


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## JCdubber (Sep 12, 2005)

getting there..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang, that makes me want another beetle soooooo bad. :facepalm:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn that's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

GEETi said:


>



whoa! car boner!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

subd

Elvir


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

DONEGA said:


>



 what wheels are these ? 4 lug


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

A video of my mates and i on the drive to Day of the Volkswagen in Victoria, Australia - Melburgluft Style!


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

MicroCADDY said:


> what wheels are these ? 4 lug


Hello! All the vw Brasilia has 4 lugs (4x130). The wheels are very old and rare...


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

so much win in here:heart:eace:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

DONEGA said:


>


 Say what?! That looks like a narrowed beam....but...but....but how?!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

showin some love for fatchics!! :heart: eace:


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

JDII said:


> showin some love for fatchics!! :heart: eace:


 Very nice looking Bug...anymore pics??


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

funny but lame job at it


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

GEETi said:


>


 Hotness. :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

vwovw said:


> funny but lame job at it


 lame as all get out. 


now this... 


this is winning: 










note the baller ass tubs:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Look at the steering wheel height compared to the seat! LOL. That thing needs a box raise or a shaft extension!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

now this... 


this is winning: 










note the baller ass tubs: 







[/QUOTE] 

like the truck and its in a scrap yard . thats win all around in my book.:beer: 

and yea that steering wheel may cause lower back trouble.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lower back trouble? More like groin trouble. Every time you try to turn it'll slap the boys around.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I just realized that this is a right hand drive LOL. The camera angle makes it look like its a right hand with the wheel at knee level. When viewed as a right hand drive, thats not so bad.


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

can't really compete with some of these boys, but it's pretty low for my city.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

GEETi said:


>


 Is this static or air? I'm getting back into a beetle and am doing a little research to achieve maximum lowness. This seems to be about where I want to be static I suppose... opcorn:


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

Mine looks pretty similar to that set up and I am static.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

mr. tony said:


> Is this static or air?


 static:thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh please, you can go lower then that!


----------



## murray7010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my split


----------



## Hdarticat (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> Is this static or air? I'm getting back into a beetle and am doing a little research to achieve maximum lowness. This seems to be about where I want to be static I suppose... opcorn:


It's static, It'll be a little lower when I get new tires. 

Also, no idea how no one has noticed, but there is no engine in, in this picture haha

Whitewalls wore out, so it looks like this for now


Untitled by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

One more...


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

DONEGA said:


> One more...


Nice video :thumbup:

My friend's from RestauraCar, make a good presence on the show, they are from Mogi das Cruzes, SP.


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes Juice_B5!

On next Sunday (Dez/16) will happen an event of Mogi das Cruzes VW Aircooleds Club!

I will be there!


----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## dualaudi (Jan 2, 2007)

dubletake said:


>


Ah, Mira mesa! I work a few blocks away. Sick bug. Do you ever roll out with anyone?


----------



## dubletake (Nov 30, 2009)

dualaudi said:


> Ah, Mira mesa! I work a few blocks away. Sick bug. Do you ever roll out with anyone?


Woah! I work at a biotech near there. Let's roll.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

notvanityOBG said:


>


Wow. Spot on.:heart:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

that plumbing-buss up there is great :thumbup:


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

boratuner said:


>


LOVE THIS!!!! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boratuner said:


>


Epic. :thumbup:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

yes it's an air-cooled.......









This is just pure sexy, actual just pure sex - aircooled porn


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boratuner said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

this car is sick.


----------



## Oly1975 (Sep 28, 2011)

My '69 Fatchic. Low enough for my roads.


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

amazing thread. I did skip over 2 or 3 pages but overall awesome pics and rides


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

The phone dials look so right on that notch:heart::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

This has to be the most beautiful picture it should be in a museum. Sort of the meca of slammed kafers


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

This fasty is just perfect :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:









This is a nice shot









nice very nice.......


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boratuner said:


>


Beautiful indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## dieselinside (Jul 8, 2010)

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone have more pics or a link to that 15w


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

GEETi said:


>


Whoa... link to a high-res??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is a beautiful shot. :thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

boratuner said:


>


 How is this front so low ? please school me.
I'm sure it's on air BUT still they must be 13s or 14" wheels to get it that low.


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

The wheels r brms so there 15". I would guess air and 165/45 or 50 on the tires


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

TJ.16v said:


> The wheels r brms so there 15". I would guess air and 165/45 or 50 on the tires


the rims are gas burners, not brm's. 

he's on air and sitting on the fenders in that pic.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

EK20 said:


>


Cleanest bus ever!!! Love the creamsicle paint scheme


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Pure Money:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boratuner said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

*Snow plow or snow compactor??????*


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

boratuner said:


> *Snow plow or snow compactor??????*


:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love the snow plow. :thumbup:


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

A1steaksauce said:


> the rims are gas burners, not brm's.
> 
> he's on air and sitting on the fenders in that pic.


I'm on FUCHS 16s with 45 series tires burning holes through me fenders & don't come close to that.

2.5 drop spindles & my 3" narrowed beam is all the way up.

Getting 15" cookie cutters this week.

Just noticed that THING looks to have Bumper drop.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

This is my favorite thread on the vortex! :heart:

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all, and keep'em coming.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

MicroCADDY said:


> I'm on FUCHS 16s with 45 series tires burning holes through me fenders & don't come close to that.
> 
> 2.5 drop spindles & my 3" narrowed beam is all the way up.
> 
> ...


now i know you're a paint by numbers kind of guy, but still i'll try to be nice...

he's on 15's, probably 40 series tires, bagged. you're on 16's, 45 series, and static. that height he's at is far from his driving height, rather call it his "parking lot" height. going low with air isn't a problem when you're sitting still. :beer:

and to keep this thread rolling along i'll whore it along...


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks i figured air, parking height, & 15 w/ 40s was guessing. I'm picking up 15s & slapping the lowest pro tires i can get. Been really thinking air.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

MicroCADDY said:


> Thanks I'm picking up 15s & slapping the lowest pro tires i can get. Been really thinking air.



Lowest Ive seen is the Federal 165/45/15 Ive had a few sets already, had some on a bus and they were super rough but they worked great on my MK1 rabbit. :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Rus-Tee65 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my 65..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Rus-Tee65 said:


> Here's my 65..


that is absolutely freaking retarded as it looks lame as piss. faked rust can gtfo. you pretty much ruined that car. 



Rus-Tee65 said:


> Up the Luft boys! Lindsay built my beam


and i wouldn't expect anything less than spoon feeding from someone who did that crap to a clean car.



let's get this thread back on track without any further train wrecks from funking newbs:


----------



## Rus-Tee65 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahahah.. I guess I should probably crawl back into my shell after that 'roast' hey? Way to not come off like an @$$hole. Each to their own pal.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Rus-Tee65 said:


> Hahahah.. I guess I should probably crawl back into my shell after that 'roast' hey? Way to not come off like an @$$hole. Each to their own pal.


that was hardly a "roast" but here i'll give it an honest try this time;

i'd rather be considered an @$$hole than an idiot that rusted their clean aircooled bug on purpose.

and for the record i never said i wasn't an acehole, you can ask microcaddy about that 

it's obvious that you're some kid with their first aircooled i get it....but the fake rust is completely retarded....and here i'll even explain why: 

you see your pencil thin passenger's side bottom rear quarter section? see how you're getting some rust holes there? well now that you've completely removed all protection in the way of paint and primer from the vehicle the rust is now going to have a field day. the panels that are somewhat intact aren't going to be that way in a year or so from now. and the fact that you live in Florida (assuming here with the plant life in your pics) isn't going to slow it down one little bit. in a short time from now those smooth surface rusted panels will become pitted and horrible looking....and requiring way more work than simply sanding them back down and applying paint. 

i can only hope that the need for reliable transportation comes into play and this poor bug has to find a new home on the quick...and that the new owner realizes just how dumb what you did truly is and reverses it before any long term damage occurs. 

this is a forum with opinions and if you can't take the good and the bad then your ball is right here and the door is right over there :wave:



now we return you to your normally scheduled array of bad ace aircooled vw pics :beer:


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate sled


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> Lowest Ive seen is the Federal 165/45/15 Ive had a few sets already, had some on a bus and they were super rough but they worked great on my MK1 rabbit. :thumbup:


Thanks cause its been a bytch trying to find a 15" low pro tire. Found them for a great price. Not sure how a 165 looks / sits on a 7" wide wheel.

165/45 is way to much strech for an air cooled car ( spot on for slammed mk1 )

Going with 195/45s up front & 205/55 rears.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> that was hardly a "roast" but here I'll give it an honest try this time;
> 
> I'd rather be considered an @$$hole than an idiot that rusted their clean aircooled bug on purpose.
> 
> ...


A1 MUST BE CODE FOR #1 A$$ HOLE. you come in and talk all this chit bout fake rust! Bro it takes skill to waste a perfectly great vehicle away into a pile of rusty, pin holed trash. for God sakes man its just a freaking Bug. He may just be waiting on the right look before proceeding to clear that Bi&^h.!!! When you have some progress coming out of your garage then I will consider reissuing your chit talk pass.



You got to do chit to talk chit!!!Your build thread has almost been dead as long as mine now.:sly: I did go and put some more liquid wrench on my beam bolts and on my fuel **** a couple of days ago...... will that count for an update?:facepalm:

now i will whore for content









and finally I agree that car would look hellA better with some paint on it. Car has alot of potential.

:laugh::bs::bs::wave:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I am going to go on the record and say that if that intentionally stripped and rusted is OEM right hand drive AND in the US, the person who stripped it deserves a Gaddafi.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

MicroCADDY said:


> Thanks cause its been a bytch trying to find a 15" low pro tire. Found them for a great price. Not sure how a 165 looks / sits on a 7" wide wheel.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Some shots of my 67 Southern Cali beetle. 


_JDS4695 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS8788 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS8941 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


day 170 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


_JDS5571 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS5599 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

That 67 is badass!! :thumbup: Very nice


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

barryf1fan said:


> That 67 is badass!! :thumbup: Very nice


Thanks. Needs some more work but it's getting there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

A1steaksauce said:


> now i know you're a paint by numbers kind of guy, but still i'll try to be nice...
> 
> he's on 15's, probably 40 series tires, bagged. you're on 16's, 45 series, and static. that height he's at is far from his driving height, rather call it his "parking lot" height. going low with air isn't a problem when you're sitting still. :beer:
> 
> and to keep this thread rolling along i'll whore it along...



Love the hardtop addition.
heres mine








and a friends


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

The VW sign on the back of the single or dblecab is perfect


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

This is the money shot..........


----------



## Rus-Tee65 (Jan 2, 2013)

wannabaja said:


> I am going to go on the record and say that if that intentionally stripped and rusted is OEM right hand drive AND in the US, the person who stripped it deserves a Gaddafi.


The paint wasn't stripped. It is a rust effect paint that is meant for interior use on houses etc.


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

I know not an aircooled but man this is just cool......


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Seen this car in person so many times and it is always just amazing. The way a '47 should look....


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

This rusted out POS has the right amount of attitude


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Rus-Tee65 said:


> The paint wasn't stripped. It is a rust effect paint that is meant for interior use on houses etc.


Whew!


----------



## moklt (Jan 9, 2013)

The paint wasn't stripped. It is a rust effect paint that is meant for interior use on houses etc. 

http://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

REP'N 4 CW!!:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart: this car, but I would lose the alberts. Dont look right on a fatchic in my o/p:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> REP'N 4 CW!!:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

JDII said:


> :heart: this car, but I would lose the alberts. Dont look right on a fatchic in my o/p:thumbup:


Hey, fat chicks need love too.


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## veeduboval (Jul 29, 2009)

My 1956 oval


----------



## snoboybil (May 17, 2008)

couple of screen prints I have been working on.



























with flash









without flash









There is a third and final print of the same car to finish the set that I will hopefully get done here in the next week or two.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

JDII said:


> REP'N 4 CW!!:thumbup:


few more from that shoot cause I'm bored


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

car looks great mang. :heart::heart: that blue looks good in the sun. Great CW build.:thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

that sticker looks familiar  

my car came from baltimore too. do you know it?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

that was my buddy Sean's car. 

here it is behind my car before yours was lowered and I redid mine









and after being lowered and stuff


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

YUP thats it. hahaha small world :beer: ive seen those pics too. your bug turned out awesome!!!

its still living on as proud as ever. pretty sure i will never get rid of it. other vws in my collection have came and gone. 

flew into philly and a friend picked me up, drove to seans moms, bought the car, then i drove it from seans moms to my buddies in jersey shore. then down the east coast to another buddies house in south carolina then all the way back up through the mountains to chicago that week I bought it. had a flat tire in indiana middle of the night so we spent the night in walmart parking lot in the car and got a new tire at discount tire the next morning. i was on spring break that week. everybody else went to get hammered in panama while I drove that beetle across half the entire united states with a buddy of mine. a time of my life and a story ill tell my grand kids 

the bug has been bullet proof reliable ever since. can't count how many car shows and cruises ive been to. and I have a ton of trophies in my office from it.

only problems ive had is the throttle cable broke at the carb. easy fix. the fuel line through the tunnel ruptured and ruined the carpet, car almost burnt to the ground if there was a flame but i pulled old line and spend an all nighter running new line. 

the front trans mount broke end of last season, pulling motor soon and fixing that. 

got some albert mirrors i need to put on it, about to order blinds for the back window, and i have some bamboo floor mats to throw in there. also has new red carpet. I have a lot of bamboo and tiki bar theme stuff with it that I setup at shows. 

i left all my parts i got with it at my buddies storage shed in jersey, well havn't talked to him since and pretty sure he lost the storage shed. i wish i woulda took the smoothies at least but they were half burried in seans yard and in bad shape when I got the car. looking to sell or trade the raders now for a set of color matched smoothies like it used to have.

im about to drive it to key west FL in September and get married and then drive it back this year.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice! the only problem Sean had with it was a weird stutter after it warmed up and he would leave a light. we put a new carb on it and it was good as new. that was a really nice solid car!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol it still has a weird stutter. When it warms up and I come up to the first stop sign or stop light. It will die. Then I just start it right back up again like nothing ever happened and its good to go as normal as can be. 

Every winter its put up in the corner of my garage for 5 months or so. Then it fires right up when she's ready to go in the spring 

Motor is strong and solid. Cruises 65- 75mph till the road runs out


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

DIE TRYING said:


> Nice! the only problem Sean had with it was a weird stutter after it warmed up and he would leave a light. we put a new carb on it and it was good as new. that was a really nice solid car!


don't forget about that time that the ignition had to be replaced. haha.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

jpr said:


>


i like the radars on it. i may have some smoothies but 2 problems....1. i'm in nj and 2. they arent colored matched.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

burnt63 said:


> don't forget about that time that the ignition had to be replaced. haha.



cuz he lost the key at the car show lol it also still has the push button start on it that i never use.




burnt63 said:


> i like the radars on it. i may have some smoothies but 2 problems....1. i'm in nj and 2. they arent colored matched.


hmmmmmmmm. ya id rather try to get em local. and theyre about 50 bux a wheel to have blasted and powdercoated if i dont do it myself.

Ive got the 5 raders up for sale for $400 so if somebody wants to buy them i wont have to worry about shipping smoothies from somewhere and getting powder. 

I love the raders. every body loves the raders, probably 2nd favorite wheel of mine. I especially like the black ones with red stripe.

I just like how the classic smoothies looked on it better lol


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

^that picture is in my driveway


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LOLOL man this world is too small. 

im trying to get smoothies on there again like that.


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

One of my T3s


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

Had some extra time today so I lined em up!!and no I am not on the HOA's favorites list.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol nice collection 

trade the cabrio for a matching notch back and youve nailed it


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes I am looking for a 71 notch...then my T3 collection will be complete gotta keep the cab for when the air cooled cars are having a bad day....it could be 70* and sunny and they drive great 50* and rainy and all you can do is tell them how pretty they are....


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha i dont blame em one bit


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DAMN!!! that awesome :heart:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Hellaflush-












































Who likes BTR's?


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

best thread ever.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I have wasted many hours looking through this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Favorite thread on vortex. Glad I could add my beetle to the thread also. Now to just get those rear coils spun down lower


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

To keep the coolest thread going




























This is sweet


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

boratuner said:


> To keep the coolest thread going


Now that is doing it right. :thumbup:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

this is pure sexyeace:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ all good ones...:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

I know take the taxi sign thing off and the ride would be cruise worthy...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Actually, I'd keep the Taxi sign. Maybe find another place to mount it, but definitely find a way to get it to light up if it doesn't already.


----------



## kunoman1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rising sun euro :heart: jdm yo


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

kunoman1 said:


> Rising sun euro :heart: jdm yo


do not ever fukin come to the AC forum and use that stupid fukin term "JDM YO". keep your hella waffled speech crap over on the waterfront :banghead::banghead:

Just saying :facepalm:

thanks for posting Kenji Takaoka bus tho. fuker is bad ass. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> do not ever fukin come to the AC forum and use that stupid fukin term "JDM YO". keep your hella waffled speech crap over on the waterfront :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Just saying :facepalm:
> 
> thanks for posting Kenji Takaoka bus tho. fuker is bad ass. :thumbup::heart:


what, don't you like it when MK4 owners wander in here? i know i do! 


:laugh:


oh hey by the way can i interest you in some hacked together radio shack headlight wiring harness relay kit? it will mad help you out when running the bright bulbs yo 
:wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Why does every waterpumper have to say there chit is JMD yo when they only have a stupid JDM tow hook. 

Show me your hopped up motor and trans JDM crap then maybe we can say yo..


----------



## JCdubber (Sep 12, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> do not ever fukin come to the AC forum and use that stupid fukin term "JDM YO". keep your hella waffled speech crap over on the waterfront :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Just saying :facepalm:
> 
> thanks for posting Kenji Takaoka bus tho. fuker is bad ass. :thumbup::heart:





A1steaksauce said:


> what, don't you like it when MK4 owners wander in here? i know i do!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


your high level of class is showing, way set the bar. :thumbdown: shiddy holier than thou attitudes like that are completely unnecessary around here, or anywhere in the volkswagen world. especially when someone is clearly showing love. 

speaking of class..whats more classy than a shirtless girl and low dub? nothing. nothing is more classy..









(not mine, if its a repost myB)


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JCdubber said:


> your high level of class is showing, way set the bar. :thumbdown: shiddy holier than thou attitudes like that are completely unnecessary around here, or anywhere in the volkswagen world. especially when someone is clearly showing love.
> 
> speaking of class..whats more classy than a shirtless girl and low dub? nothing. nothing is more classy..
> 
> ...


well clearly you missed the joke(s). 

and you also clearly missed this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3635375-Bugs-Babes!


edit to get this back on track...

late model love..


----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I joined this forum today due to its water cooled info and my recent aquiring of a 1979 rabbit, but figured I'd stop by some familiar territory in the air cooled stuffs. Here's a few pics of my bus, I see boratuner has already posted a pic of it, do I know you though? I know I have a bunch of vw friends but don't know their internet screen names lol. Either way, I am honored lol.










































I am also building a '56 bug. So far, I've narrowed the beam 10", shortened and pie cut the pan head, 2" trans raise, raised the rear floor, and welded up some 4.5" rear drop plates. Running everything all static and should be nice and low.

Here's the pan

























and here's the body









still a lot to do but it'll be worth it soon!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LouisD said:


> Well, I joined this forum today due to its water cooled info and my recent aquiring of a 1979 rabbit, but figured I'd stop by some familiar territory in the air cooled stuffs. Here's a few pics of my bus, I see boratuner has already posted a pic of it, do I know you though? I know I have a bunch of vw friends but don't know their internet screen names lol. Either way, I am honored lol.


welcome :beer:

i'm the same sn on samba...i've seen you and your bus around :thumbup: need to get that rear end narrowed to bring her down more in the back!


----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)

ya, rear plans are swap over to a bug transmission (better highway cruising speed) and raise it 2" and build a custom rear trans mount so I can eliminate the mustache bar. Right now the mustache bar is about 1" off the ground lol. But once all is said and done, the rear will come down about another 4". Shouldn't have to narrow it unless tire/wheel removal/install is too difficult.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LouisD said:


> ya, rear plans are swap over to a bug transmission (better highway cruising speed) and raise it 2" and build a custom rear trans mount so I can eliminate the mustache bar. Right now the mustache bar is about 1" off the ground lol. But once all is said and done, the rear will come down about another 4". Shouldn't have to narrow it unless tire/wheel removal/install is too difficult.


you're preaching to the choir :laugh: check my build and wannabaja's build here on the vortex. he is an early bay like you and did a very nice raise :thumbup:

oh and you're gonna want to narrow, it makes removing tires loads easier. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JCdubber said:


> your high level of class is showing, way set the bar. :thumbdown: shiddy holier than thou attitudes like that are completely unnecessary around here, or anywhere in the volkswagen world. especially when someone is clearly showing love.
> 
> speaking of class..whats more classy than a shirtless girl and low dub? nothing. nothing is more classy..
> 
> ...





A1steaksauce said:


> well clearly you missed the joke(s).
> 
> and you also clearly missed this thread:
> 
> ...


Clearly missed the joke(s)


----------



## JCdubber (Sep 12, 2005)

i guess so. im sorry. maybe i am feeling a little emo today. ill have to pull my tampon out and swing it around like a lasso.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LouisD said:


> Well, I joined this forum today due to its water cooled info and my recent aquiring of a 1979 rabbit, but figured I'd stop by some familiar territory in the air cooled stuffs. Here's a few pics of my bus, I see boratuner has already posted a pic of it, do I know you though? I know I have a bunch of vw friends but don't know their internet screen names lol. Either way, I am honored lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chit is bangin son. Seen you around as well. but damn 10" narrow wow...


----------



## rustybuttrusty (May 9, 2008)

mine.......










also does anyone know how to get registered on cultwagen.com?


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

rustybuttrusty said:


> mine.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


65? Looks bad ass.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

rustybuttrusty said:


> also does anyone know how to get registered on cultwagen.com?




Nice ride mang.

I do i do:laugh:

http://www.widefive.net/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=947


----------



## rustybuttrusty (May 9, 2008)

1low65vw said:


> 65? Looks bad ass.


66 thanks for the compliments! its just a fun beater........


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

LouisD said:


> Well, I joined this forum today due to its water cooled info and my recent aquiring of a 1979 rabbit, but figured I'd stop by some familiar territory in the air cooled stuffs. Here's a few pics of my bus, I see boratuner has already posted a pic of it, do I know you though? I know I have a bunch of vw friends but don't know their internet screen names lol. Either way, I am honored lol.


I did post a picture of your ride, no disrespect. I only post pics of rides that I know, like or wish I could own. We have never personally spoken but I have seen your rides around. Again nothing but props:thumbup:


----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)

No worries man, I never took it negatively! It's always cool when someone else posts your car lol.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

nothing says "i'm a mk4-6 owner as well and i'm trying sooo hard" quite like angled stickers on the rear window :facepalm:


but here's to laid out bays with level stickers and no photo-whoring of one's own ride :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

This is hot sexxy and just amazing


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

nice stance


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

A1steaksauce said:


> and no photo-whoring of one's own ride


lol


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> nothing says "i'm a mk4-6 owner as well and i'm trying sooo hard" quite like angled stickers on the rear window :facepalm:
> 
> 
> but here's to laid out bays with level stickers and no photo-whoring of one's own ride :beer:


Spot on sir, I do in fact have a mkvi tdi sportwagen! No worries I won't post my own ride in here anymore. Sorry slammed baywindow/aircooled police


----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)

sorry for the self whoring, here's cool things.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

peitrus said:


> Sorry slammed baywindow/aircooled police


your bus has been posted in this thread by you, like 4 times now? after the 2nd time it gets rather old...more so if you haven't done or changed a single damn thing about your ride.



LouisD said:


> sorry for the self whoring


comment wasn't directed at you....and it's not self whoring if others post up pics of your ride :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Folks, let's keep the negativity out of here, please. If you don't like what you see, you don't have to post. If another person is bothering you so much that you're forced to start getting mean, just put them on your ignore list - you won't see their posts any more, and you won't have to worry about it.

Thanks.

-Tim


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)

^ I love the color matched wheels on that ^


































Mmmm, chrome bumpers....


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Mmmm, chrome bumpers....







[/QUOTE]

This is just right, except I would change out the side view mirrors


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

who owns this bug and from where does it hail?

would like more pictures and a build thread if possible.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

No idea, but it does look really good. :thumbup:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

jpr said:


> who owns this bug and from where does it hail?
> 
> would like more pictures and a build thread if possible.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

jpr said:


>


badass


----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That old gas station is a perfect background for these cars. :thumbup:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

jpr said:


>


so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

more from that one. its pretty ridiculous.....in a good way.


----------



## LouisD (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

icekoffee said:


>


F**K Yeah!! :thumbup:

Andrew, I would have gotten rid of a grand total of ZERO of your VW's!! 
and I still want your '81 Caddy.


----------



## N8 C4r (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my 65, I have owned it since I was 15 years old, 20 years later she got a little updating.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^Looks good man.:thumbup:all but them sideview mirrors. :thumbdown:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

JDII said:


> ^^^^Looks good man.:thumbup:all but them sideview mirrors. :thumbdown:


x2 on the mirrors... but man, your headlight upgrade looks bada$$. :thumbup::thumbup:

What's that there in the garage . . . ? ?


----------



## N8 C4r (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, my only regret on the build was the mirrors. There are days I think they are cool and others I wish I would have left the OG mirrors. It's a daily, so they actually help in that aspect because they have turn signals in the them.

That is my other project it's a 62 type 34, running.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^:thumbup::thumbup: for the ghia.


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## fenjk (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## fenjk (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok what do think about this:sly:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

this is pure money shot


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

Drive a slammed ghia and you to can get lucky


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## marchi (Feb 16, 2013)

not slammed but its my family friendly low daily driver








my daughters first build


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

FESTUS BLOWTORCH

havn't seen anything of it since it sold. 


http://s23.beta.photobucket.com/user/Fo-runna/library/Festus Blowtorch


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

jpr said:


> FESTUS BLOWTORCH
> 
> havn't seen anything of it since it sold.
> 
> http://s23.beta.photobucket.com/user/Fo-runna/library/Festus Blowtorch


Hopefully a paint job at least. :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

new shoes. shes checking to see if the hubcaps are in yet today. can't wait



















suspension didn't settle for the pics, shes been on jack stands 2ft in the air for the past few months.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

boom


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

jpr said:


> boom


Looks good man, steelies and hubcaps are pretty much my favorite setup. I switched the SC back to steelies too. :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

jpr said:


>


Damn fine looking. :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think im going to add beauty rings to the wheels. I loved the new look at first but now the more i look at it theres too much creme color going on. Its almost got a KDF look to it lol. But its ok im kinda going for an island style so nothing too crazy. I do have bamboo floor mats and a lot of tiki and bamboo accessories i set up with the car at shows so it fits.

I just added in the past couple weeks since its been up for winter, the re finished original steelies, hubcaps, gravel guards, rear window blinds, albert mirrors, and bamboo floor mats.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

jpr said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'm going to add beauty rings to the wheels. I loved the new look at first but now the more i look at it theres too much creme color going on. Its almost got a KDF look to it lol. But its ok I'm kinda going for an island style so nothing too crazy. I do have bamboo floor mats and a lot of tiki and bamboo accessories i set up with the car at shows so it fits.
> 
> I just added in the past couple weeks since its been up for winter, the re finished original steelies, hubcaps, gravel guards, rear window blinds, albert mirrors, and bamboo floor mats.


I say nope on the almost KDF look:banghead:, and yes it's a Great looking beetle:thumbup:. 
I too think beauty rings will look good.:beer:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks just ordered some EMPI beauty rings. Hopefully it will tone down the beige a bit. Everybody is telling me to get white walls. Might see what portawalls do not sure yet.


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

226975_456089481129940_594817451_n by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ nice! :beer:


----------



## tonebonr (Feb 16, 2013)

jpr said:


>


What is the big thing sticking out on the window?


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

early air conditioner


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

tonebonr said:


> What is the big thing sticking out on the window?


8" bazooka bass tube ported through the window. chit hit 150db with only 45w RMS, on the dash, on a B&K. Fo Real Doe. That was still outlaw cause his enclosure is foward of the B-Pillar.:sly:







:laugh::facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Rus-Tee65 (Jan 2, 2013)

JDII said:


> 8" bazooka bass tube ported through the window. chit hit 150db with only 45w RMS, on the dash, on a B&K. Fo Real Doe. That was still outlaw cause his enclosure is foward of the B-Pillar.:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolololol


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

My Favorite Pic of an aircooled. Maybe because I am a big nerd...










Posted using some stuff and things


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Untitled by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

TerrorSwain said:


>


That is awesome! :laugh:


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

RafCarre12 said:


>


awsome raf...
let me know when the next one is so i can attend:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## A3GTIVR6 (Feb 14, 2000)

Here is my 65 sunroof bug.. Not exactly slammed.. But low enough for now lol.. 




















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

A3GTIVR6 said:


> Here is my 65 sunroof bug.. Not exactly slammed.. But low enough for now lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost identical to my '66. Same color, same wheels.. that's incredible !

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trebor13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe a bit ot but still
I wanna convert to irs but i think i cant go as low as swing?
Maybe i'm wrong. 
Can anyone post a slammed irs bug?
Thanxs


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Trebor13 said:


> Maybe a bit ot but still
> I wanna convert to irs but i think i cant go as low as swing?
> Maybe i'm wrong.
> Can anyone post a slammed irs bug?
> Thanxs


Dude, check the whole thread... there are plenty of layed out fatchics in here.:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

repost fatchic layed out. just look there not hard to find. :banghead: happy hunting:beer:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Does this still count?





































Project "Aired Out"


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

GTrabbIt said:


> Does this still count?


no.


edit for content...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

A1steaksauce said:


> no.


:laugh:

For content, my old 66 from the early 90's. Pic was taken at a show in Englishtown NJ :beer:










and a more slammed on z interwebz


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> For content, my old 66 from the early 90's. Pic was taken at a show in Englishtown NJ :beer:
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## knas-n (Mar 20, 2013)

Some VW's I've spotted. (clickable images)


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

knas-n said:


>


 Except for the wheels, that is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Except for the wheels, that is awesome. :thumbup:


 I concur.. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## chrisgilmour (Jul 8, 2009)

any details? thread?


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

JDII said:


> :heart:


I see a GFK jacket. Would that be another one from evil ben in the UK chapter?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

shoot a buddy of mine did of my 66, using a 1940's camera shooting on 35mm film


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisgilmour said:


> any details? thread?


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=549538&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

:beer:


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

lbs_ft said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

couple other shots Rometsch Lawrence from Arizona :heart:


















AND :heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


>


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)

lbs_ft said:


>


:thumbup: Wheel and tyrespecs?


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

http://casualsociety.co.za/?p=4522 awesome article about this car!! 



















Please forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a 71 and it does not have a metal dash. Did they come with them in other countries?




























Posted using some stuff and things


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

All bugs have the metal dash :laugh: just the later years came with a god awful dash pad. he just remove the dash pad and welding in the holes to make it look older


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome!!! I didn't know that, and it just got added to my list of things to do. I HATE that dash pad!!! lol

Content










Posted using some stuff and things


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

TerrorSwain said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a 71 and it does not have a metal dash. Did they come with them in other countries?





LooseNuts said:


> All bugs have the metal dash :laugh: just the later years came with a god awful dash pad. he just remove the dash pad and welding in the holes to make it look older


What he said, I did the same thing on my '69...


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

Armada_ said:


> :thumbup: Wheel and tyrespecs?


sure man - 15x0 front and back, 135's on the front, 185/65's on the rear


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

GTrabbIt said:


> What he said, I did the same thing on my '69...


Love it dude!! Always enjoy more inspiration for my 71!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

TerrorSwain said:


>


That is beautiful!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

52 degrees today she wanted to poke her head out of winter hibernation for a little bit.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## vova (Jan 2, 2011)

Just finished all 231 pages. What a great colection!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

vova said:


> Just finished all 231 pages. What a great colection!


Doing it slowly... kind of like eating grandma's fudge.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DAYUUMMM :heart:


----------



## vova (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW now that's a bus...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is pretty much amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## ¿CAPITAN? (Apr 13, 2013)

My ex- metal sunroof '65








My new sunroof '61 :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

¿CAPITAN? said:


> My ex- metal sunroof '65
> 
> 
> 
> My new sunroof '61 :thumbup:


Both beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

Would this be a john Jones creation?

so says Johnboy


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

trutribunal2g said:


> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss354/Runawaychair/KarmannGhia-Slammed.jpg[/IMG
> 
> love this....iirc i saw this on ebay not to long ago.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

trutribunal2g said:


> Would this be a john Jones creation?
> 
> so says Johnboy


Yaril


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

¿CAPITAN? said:


> My new sunroof '61 :thumbup:


I've been thinking about going the yellow headlight route on my Beetle. It's not my DD, so I won't be driving it at night often, but I was wondering how the light was through the yellow lenses?


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

lbs_ft said:


> I've been thinking about going the yellow headlight route on my Beetle. It's not my DD, so I won't be driving it at night often, but I was wondering how the light was through the yellow lenses?


Not stellar, but if you don't drive much at night it's not an issue. I have them on my 66 and I'm still 6 volt. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

lbs_ft said:


> I've been thinking about going the yellow headlight route on my Beetle. It's not my DD, so I won't be driving it at night often, but I was wondering how the light was through the yellow lenses?


Dayo lbs_  ,
Yellow is generally confined to fog bound regions separately from the white light headlights,they _do_ increase contrast like http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...83,d.cGE&fp=987045ff3ca52f05&biw=1280&bih=832 
but cut down forward _range_ even on clear nights ,that's why yellow fog lights http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ga9sUZeLFIf8iwKYj4G4Aw are placed closer to the ground








http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=HrFsUbWPPKfXigKGxoH4CA  .
About the only way to get around all of that is to switch to 12V brighter $$ Halogen or even brighter $$$$ Xenon setups,none of which help in fog http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=HrFsUbWPPKfXigKGxoH4CA .
Daytime only & fogless nighttime running for a "look-theme" to the car you're good to go:thumbup: .

:beer:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

buggyman said:


> Dayo lbs_  ,
> Yellow is generally confined to fog bound regions separately from the white light headlights,they _do_ increase contrast like http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...83,d.cGE&fp=987045ff3ca52f05&biw=1280&bih=832
> but cut down forward _range_ even on clear nights ,that's why yellow fog lights http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ga9sUZeLFIf8iwKYj4G4Aw are placed closer to the ground
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

Friday afternoon waterfront cruising!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

NUG637 said:


> Friday afternoon waterfront cruising!


Beautiful picture! What is the location? Here in Wisconsin we're waiting for for 60 degree day:banghead:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My work in progress









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

66 with fresh four inch Narrowed adjustable beam. the rear is next...


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Beautiful picture! What is the location? Here in Wisconsin we're waiting for for 60 degree day:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Brisbane, Australia :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

NUG637 said:


> Brisbane, Australia :thumbup:


My number one destination on my bucket list. I've been playing a didge for about four years now and I would really like to visit the Northwest Territories.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok guys.. Front is done, four inch narrowed with two and a half inch drop spindles. What say you to two splines or one on the outer rears? I live in Wisconsin and the roads here are horrible but I don't really care because this is not going to be a daily.. Thanks for the input.









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hotness. :thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Ok guys.. Front is done, four inch narrowed with two and a half inch drop spindles. What say you to two splines or one on the outer rears? I live in Wisconsin and the roads here are horrible but I don't really care because this is not going to be a daily.. Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dayo dumped  , 
Given the road conditions maybe 4-5 inner 4-5 outer(a 1/2 drop) http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3307.0  . 

:beer:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

buggyman said:


> Dayo dumped  ,
> Given the road conditions maybe 4-5 inner 4-5 outer(a 1/2 drop) http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3307.0  .
> 
> :beer:


 Thanks for the info but I'm a little confused... I keep seeing slammed bugs where the fenders are about level with the top of the rim and people are saying they're going down two splines on the outers. Am I missing something?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Thanks for the info but I'm a little confused... I keep seeing slammed bugs where the fenders are about level with the top of the rim and people are saying they're going down two splines on the outers. *Am I missing something?*
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2











*Yup*,don't worry ,AdamW didn't get it either @ 1st: 


> author=AdamW582 link=topic=3307.msg26219#msg26219 date=1242680495]
> i dont get it


 & Rick G  explained it pretty well: 
"The chart is an easy reference for raising or lowering the rear of a VW. Both ends of the rear torsion bars have splines, *there are a diff # of splines on the inner and outer*. This way you can remove the bar and reinsert it x # of splines away from orig position and rotate the spring plate X # of splines all based on the chart to accomplish a set change in height. It is much less work that trial and error." 
Rotate the inners one direction & the outers the opposite direction = _incremental_ changes in ride height rather than just making one or two single radical moves @ a time only on the outers . 
Pick up one of these, 








or a $pendier digital one http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...sa=N&tab=wi&ei=St51UbHZGcGmigLX2oGQDQ#imgrc=_ 
Work on a known level surface. 
Measure the angle of the spring plates while the car is on the ground(with someone ~ your weight in the driver's seat ). 
Have someone else push down on the rear bumper until the desired ride height is achieved - measure the angle now,record the difference between angles. 
Jack stand the rear of the car @ the outboard ends of the torsion tubes. 
When you get the plates off the stops after disconnecting the axlescool: tool alert!:laugh: ) 




  
Measure the angle of the relaxed spring plate _before_ pulling it off the bar. 
Adjust the angle of the relaxed plate = to the difference between your 1st 2 measurements & button it all back up together again - _no_ guesswork . 
Cover just the tread. 
Cover just 1/4 of the sidewall. 
Cover just 1/2 of the sidewall. 
Cover just 3/4 of the sidewall. 
Cover all of the sidewall. 
1 outer only would put you @ ~ cover 1/3 of the sidewall. 

:beer:


----------



## Gforty (Feb 27, 2005)

*Oval ragtop '57 on 16" fuchs*


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for that very informative post, buggyman! 
:beer:
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fusca72 (Mar 12, 2010)

photo sharing software


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like this one changed it up a little bit. 

older picture? 











Ive been tossing the idea of putting a logo on mine, have no idea what tho.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Way to start a new page:thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> Way to start a new page:thumbup:


 And just when I thought I was the only one brazen enough to put steer horns on my luggage rack!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Still needs the rear lowered and a front end alignment but that's about what it's going to look like..









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks like it was well executed. :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

just got her on monday, needs some work but nothing crazy. New to the air-cooled forums on vortex but i've been over on the mkv forums for a while now. Figured i'd pop in and say hello :wave:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Low is done...









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Looking good. :thumbup:


 Needs the front end aligned, front brakes redone and a couple of other little things... I'll also be putting the hubcaps back on as well:beer:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Neat picture. :thumbup:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> just got her on monday, needs some work but nothing crazy. New to the air-cooled forums on vortex but i've been over on the mkv forums for a while now. Figured i'd pop in and say hello :wave:


 Nice!! Did you get this one out of Canada? I was contemplating a flat black one that a guy on here had, but logistics just weren't there. 

Looks great nonetheless, what kind of work does it need?


----------



## Max Boost (May 7, 2013)

*my 67 fasty*


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My '66 at the drive in today.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

dumpedmk4 said:


> My '66 at the drive in today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2












Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Cayman-S (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cayman-S said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

barryf1fan said:


> Nice!! Did you get this one out of Canada? I was contemplating a flat black one that a guy on here had, but logistics just weren't there.
> 
> Looks great nonetheless, what kind of work does it need?


nope, i got it out of garden city south carolina. it pretty much just needed for some things to be wired up and a new battery which i've already fixed. Besides that, it just needs a headliner and some door panels.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cayman-S said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

dubletake said:


> Woah! I work at a biotech near there. Let's roll.


Hah, I'm at Qualcomm


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Guys.. Why does the inside of my 66 smell like gas? I replaced the front n rear soft lines and checked the hardline through the tunnel.. The gas tank cap seems to fit snugly and the vent line is not plugged. Someone told me it could actually be the line from the fuel tank to the gas gauge??? 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Did you get any gas on your shirt?


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

RafCarre12 said:


> Did you get any gas on your shirt?


%}
It's pretty much all the time as well.. The carburetor and surrounding area is for the most part, dry.:banghead:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Milwaukee June 8th. I don't want to be the only aircooler there...
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Guys.. Why does the inside of my 66 smell like gas? I replaced the front n rear soft lines and checked the hardline through the tunnel.. The gas tank cap seems to fit snugly and the vent line is not plugged. Someone told me it could actually be the line from the fuel tank to the gas gauge???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Hi:wave: dumped  ,
Yes,actually it could be the fuel gauge tube








but not because there's necessarily anything wrong with the tube itself but more likely either a bad sender seal(8) to the tank or the little internal seals @ the sender arm pivot point.
Let's see if anything here helps:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...29,d.cGE&fp=6456a832e30b7a1c&biw=1264&bih=818 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn=...29,d.cGE&fp=6456a832e30b7a1c&biw=1264&bih=818 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn=...on.2,or.&fp=6456a832e30b7a1c&biw=1264&bih=818

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Guys.. Why does the inside of my 66 smell like gas? I replaced the front n rear soft lines and checked the hardline through the tunnel.. The gas tank cap seems to fit snugly and the vent line is not plugged. Someone told me it could actually be the line from the fuel tank to the gas gauge???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 
might need to replace the fuel sending unit gasket.. or check the breather tube that is off the filler neck for cracks. those two place leak all the time. 

I found that one of the screws that hold the sending unit tight was loose once







buggyman said:


> Hi:wave: dumped  ,
> Yes,actually it could be the fuel gauge tube


fuel gauge tube?????? there mecanical on a cable driven device Buggy. :thumbup: no tube 



Edit:
content:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## fr2 (Oct 13, 2005)

*My squareback today*


when i got it about 3 years ago.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> might need to replace the fuel sending unit gasket.. or check the breather tube that is off the filler neck for cracks. those two place leak all the time.
> 
> *I found that one of the screws that hold the sending unit tight was loose once*


*Then* shouldn't you be called LooseScrew:laugh: 



LooseNuts said:


> fuel gauge tube??????,they're mechanical on a cable driven device Buggy. :thumbup: no tube


Yup,tube Loose  ,
On my '66 euro








(Not slammed ,but @ least I ran a Select-A-Drop,I'm a "rake" kinda guy ,that pic's from _~1979_:laugh: )
I had a fuel smell in the cabin whenever I filled the tank but not in the trunk:banghead: ,until one day that I removed the cap(11) to find a puddle of fuel under the cap.
The vapors were travelling up the sheath(tube) that the cable from the sender is encased in & out what turned out to be a loose lens on the gauge into the cabin.
There's mention of this in a couple of the links in the Googles I did ,the solution is to replace the sender because just replacing the sender gasket(8) won't solve it since the leak is from _within_ the sender itself @ the float pivot point .

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

fr2 said:


>


Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


Holy crap, it does!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

It was a Low & Slow cruise down to the show


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

raised it up a bunch, not hella slammed anymore but still pretty low. driving down to key west in september for my wedding then when she gets back shell go back down to earth.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

jpr said:


> raised it up a bunch, not hella slammed anymore but still pretty low. driving down to key west in september for my wedding then when she gets back shell go back down to earth.


You are close to us in WI.. are you coming up June 8th for Scooter GTG? I'll be one of a very few beetles there and would enjoy the company...


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

dumpedmk4 said:


> You are close to us in WI.. are you coming up June 8th for Scooter GTG? I'll be one of a very few beetles there and would enjoy the company...


it would be a nice cruise but im kinda tight right now with a wedding coming up in september in key west. plus no offense but i dont really like going to shows like scooters or treffen in the aircooled. not enough appreciation from the stuck up water cooler kids with the flat bills and pink shirts and neon green shoe laces and the barbra streisand dubstep over the loudspeakers gets old after about 5min lol


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

jpr said:


> it would be a nice cruise but im kinda tight right now with a wedding coming up in september in key west. plus no offense but i dont really like going to shows like scooters or treffen in the aircooled. not enough appreciation from the stuck up water cooler kids with the flat bills and pink shirts and neon green shoe laces and the barbra streisand dubstep over the loudspeakers gets old after about 5min lol


I feel the same way and the only reason I go is for my son. I'm twice is old as everybody at the shows that's why I love showing up in an air-cooled. I understand completely perhaps someday we could meet halfway I used to live in Lake Geneva.:beer:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

Taken this morning after my long(slow) trip home from southern worthersee.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Guys..are those ET wheels?









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

uBER_SLO said:


> Taken this morning after my long(slow) trip home from southern worthersee.
> 
> ic:


saw that at SOWO, was a damn nice car. loved seeing it in person.


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

uBER_SLO said:


> Taken this morning after my long(slow) trip home from southern worthersee.


Ughhh I wish I could take my bug to sowo. 

No way the axles/wheel bearings will survive a 14 hour drive though haha


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea axle was already on its last leg when I decided to go up there. I need to tranny raise and build a decent tranny. :banghead:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I just lifted mine a tad. Putting new bearings in, just went through all the breaks etc... and im driving Chicago to Key West FL and back. I don't expect any problems either.

When I bought the car I drove it from Baltimore to Jersey, NYC then down to South Carolina then back up through the mountains to Chicago no problems arm out the window sunny weather the whole way.

I could probably do it slammed like it was if I drove about 55 the whole way lol.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

jpr said:


> I just lifted mine a tad. Putting new bearings in, just went through all the breaks etc... and im driving Chicago to Key West FL and back. I don't expect any problems either.
> 
> When I bought the car I drove it from Baltimore to Jersey, NYC then down to South Carolina then back up through the mountains to Chicago no problems arm out the window sunny weather the whole way.
> 
> I could probably do it slammed like it was if I drove about 55 the whole way lol.


Static and as low as I can go with Wisconsin roads. 2 splines outer rear and 55 miles an hour is how I roll..









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

One more. 
Static.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

uBER_SLO said:


> One more.
> Static.


Hawt! I remember from an earlier post you when on quite a cruise... If you are static, did you have much problem kissing the pavement,

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

uBER_SLO said:


> One more.
> Static.


Sick:heart:


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

uBER_SLO said:


> One more.
> Static.


So awesome dude!!! I will get mine to SoWo someday....

Content: 








From Dubs on Defrost this year. 


Posted using some stuff and things


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking good GEETi :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Hawt! I remember from an earlier post you when on quite a cruise... If you are static, did you have much problem kissing the pavement,
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I had bits and pieces of pavement and reflectors all in my car from ga 400. Haha. It's scrapes a lot.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

GEETi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Wheels??? Effing gorgeous!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

uBER_SLO said:


> Taken this morning after my long(slow) trip home from southern worthersee.



Don't know if you have seen it yet, but you're in one of the CanIBeat video's from SoWo. 

http://www.canibeat.com/2013/05/southern-worthersee-2013-helen-ga-official-video-2/

about 1:43 into it......:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

TerrorSwain said:


> Don't know if you have seen it yet, but you're in one of the CanIBeat video's from SoWo.
> 
> http://www.canibeat.com/2013/05/southern-worthersee-2013-helen-ga-official-video-2/
> 
> about 1:43 into it......:thumbup:




:thumbup:

http://www.aircooled-tv.com/index.php/aircooled/type-1/288-vw-type1-the-bugs-ft2-slammed-beetles

or 

http://vimeo.com/66776398


dude now im whoring your ride. :laugh:


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


>


more? and/or build thread?!
ic:
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

vacuumnoise said:


> more? and/or build thread?!
> ic:
> :thumbup::thumbup:


here you go. thank Saucy. i looked everywhere for it and he passed it to me. :thumbup::thumbup:

http://luftwerks.blogspot.com/searc...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=12


:heart::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> here you go. thank Saucy. i looked everywhere for it and he passed it to me. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> http://luftwerks.blogspot.com/searc...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=12
> 
> ...


also HERE http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=545107

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.aircooled-tv.com/index.php/aircooled/type-1/288-vw-type1-the-bugs-ft2-slammed-beetles
> 
> ...


Hahaha well I can still appreciate the love.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Today i visited Aircooled Scheveningen. 

Awesome meet, although the weather has been seriously lacking the last month. 
Last years edition I was wearing shorts. Today I had a coat over my hoody. 

Nevertheless it's a great location. 2.5km of beachfront boulevard filled with over 600 VWs

Here's the link:
http://www.volksforum.com/albums/browseimages.php?c=184

And some teasers off course:


















































Another 100 pics in the link. Enjoy


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

dUB410 JTI said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

dUB410 JTI said:


>


Damn that is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks sick^^


----------



## el ray (Oct 22, 2010)

uBER_SLO said:


> Taken this morning after my long(slow) trip home from southern worthersee.


Can anybody tell me what wheels these are?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll add mine to the mix. Also Static.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chon_Lee said:


> I'll add mine to the mix. Also Static.


Holy...you roll that low static? I'm pushing it this low, but I live in WI. Our roads are really bad...









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Holy...you roll that low static? I'm pushing it this low, but I live in WI. Our roads are really bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup static, it's not my daily though.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chon_Lee said:


> Yup static, it's not my daily though.


Mine isn't either, but I'm scared ishtless that I'm going to tear it up. Inspired me to go down about another inch in the front for an upcoming show in Mlwaukee...thibk Ill go for it!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Mine isn't either, but I'm scared ishtless that I'm going to tear it up. Inspired me to go down about another inch in the front for an upcoming show in Mlwaukee...thibk Ill go for it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2



If it's pre-66/link pin, if you look under the car it's pretty flat nothing there to really break. If it's 66+ the bottom bolts that hold on the beam can get caught but once you've hit and ground those down enough with the road you'll find you hit less. 

Don't get me wrong, I hit the white lines in the road when coming to a stoplight at times.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^ yep. i rolled my last one that low also. static as well :thumbup:


sorry grass shot. cant totally tell height. it is fresh cut tho. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chon_Lee said:


> If it's pre-66/link pin, if you look under the car it's pretty flat nothing there to really break. If it's 66+ the bottom bolts that hold on the beam can get caught but once you've hit and ground those down enough with the road you'll find you hit less.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I hit the white lines in the road when coming to a stoplight at times.


I just took out the top adjusters on my beam. Mine is an early '66 ball joint. I am as low as I think I want to go for now and Ill see how it settles.:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chon_Lee (Sep 27, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> ^ yep. i rolled my last one that low also. static as well :thumbup:
> 
> 
> sorry grass shot. cant totally tell height. it is fresh cut tho. :laugh::laugh:


Ugh, I want a non curved windshield so I can rock a safari.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chon_Lee said:


> Ugh, I want a non curved windshield so I can rock a safari.


Ive always wanted to do that on my 66.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

Heres a cpl quick shots of my airride square. 

Finally got the front fully independent, as well as the rear. Just waiting to buy drop spindles to lay the beam down up front. The back can go another couple inches as well. And I retained stock heat


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

dUB410 JTI said:


>


:thumbup: applause! very nice spec:beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

sundogkid said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ¿CAPITAN? (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn that looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Holy...you roll that low static? I'm pushing it this low, but I live in WI. Our roads are really bad...


Excuses, excuses... I was basically that low static in WI Its doable, just need to know your roads and your limits.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> Excuses, excuses... I was basically that low static in WI Its doable, just need to know your roads and your limits.


I don't, and... I don't. :banghead: I took the top adjusters out Friday so I'm about where it's going to be. Are you going to Scooters? If so, come and introduce yourself. We may have met at DIV a couple of years ago...


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

dumpedmk4 said:


> I don't, and... I don't. :banghead: I took the top adjusters out Friday so I'm about where it's going to be. Are you going to Scooters? If so, come and introduce yourself. We may have met at DIV a couple of years ago...


 Yea, I will be at Scooters. I'm helping with the show & have a sponsor spot with Lower Standards. You wont miss me, I'll have the dove blue single cab. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> Yea, I will be at Scooters. I'm helping with the show & have a sponsor spot with Lower Standards. You wont miss me, I'll have the dove blue single cab. :thumbup:


I hate you already...:laugh:

Want to try and trade my wifeys '68 Corvette convert for a bus or single cab. Let me know if you hear of any out there.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

*fix that chit*



dumpedmk4 said:


> I don't, and... I don't. :banghead: I took the top adjusters out Friday so I'm about where it's going to be. Are you going to Scooters? If so, come and introduce yourself. We may have met at DIV a couple of years ago...


you took the top adjuster keeper screw out?? not a good idea. putting that much stress on just the bottom springpack is not safe. they do break. once they start to brake your fuked. put that adjuster screw back in and deal with the beam height you have safely. or have someone properly re-weld your adjusters in so it will lay beam all the way down. :banghead:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> you took the top adjuster keeper screw out?? not a good idea. putting that much stress on just the bottom springpack is not safe. they do break. once they start to brake your fuked. put that adjuster screw back in and deal with the beam height you have safely. or have someone properly re-weld your adjusters in so it will lay beam all the way down. :banghead:


Wow I didn't realize that! I'll do that as soon as I can ...thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Silly water coolers. opcorn:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Wow I didn't realize that! I'll do that as soon as I can ...thanks for the tip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I need to verify the only thing I took out was the adjuster bolt and the aluminum block. I still have the lockdown installed.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dumpedmk4 said:


> I need to verify the only thing I took out was the adjuster bolt and the aluminum block. I still have the lockdown installed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


put it all back together the way it should be. your gonna have to deal with the ride height you have. removing key components to gain more low is not safe. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

wannabaja said:


> Silly water coolers. opcorn:


waters been getting deep over here lately.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> put it all back together the way it should be. your gonna have to deal with the ride height you have. removing key components to gain more low is not safe. :thumbup:


he could go oldschool and remove the halfstacks and be lower, or go all out remove the stacks put in through rods lose the shocks if he hasn't already and hammer that @#$**.  :laugh:


----------



## Kables (Apr 19, 2013)

Over the course of the past two weeks, I've trekked through this entire thread in my free time at work...

Needless to say I'm going to need to get myself into an aircooled at some point in my life. Working on saving up for my first project now, just can't decide what I want.
Also, I'd post a pic but the only ones I have are from this thread so eace:

Son of a bitch of course I own the next page. I refuse to let it sit without a pic at the top of a page so I stole this from the classifieds. I love this thing.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Not so slammed, but low enough for me since it is my daily. Might go a touch lower in the rear, just enough to not see tread. 


Untitled by veedubdude00, on Flickr


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Can anyone help me find a part for my 64 beetle? I am looking to hammer it real low like with some poke and stretch. I am having trouble finding rokkor coilovers to fit.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> Can anyone help me find a part for my 64 beetle? I am looking to hammer it real low like with some poke and stretch. I am having trouble finding rokkor coilovers to fit.


HUH?? poke, stretch and rokkor coilovers. this is aircooled area not the watersuckers area. and its a slammed thread, not a parts wanted section. :banghead:










Edit:
props to the FNG Kables for editing your post for content, when owning the page. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> HUH?? poke, stretch and rokkor coilovers. this is aircooled area not the watersuckers area. and its a slammed thread, not a parts wanted section. :banghead:


Preach brotha! opcorn:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

The sarcasm has eluded you! :facepalm:


----------



## Oly1975 (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabaja said:


> Can anyone help me find a part for my 64 beetle? I am looking to hammer it real low like with some poke and stretch. I am having trouble finding rokkor coilovers to fit.


There's no such thing as coilovers in 64 bugs. Only super beetles had struts. All 70 and earlier bugs have front beams and rear torsion swing arms (pre-69) or IRS swing arms (69 and up). someone will correct me if I'm mistaken. But please keep the questions to the tech forums. And back to the content with action shot of my wifes 68 .


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> The sarcasm has eluded you! :facepalm:


the funny has obviously eluded you.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

jpr said:


>


jpr,

when did you show up for this event? saturday by chance?

i was rolling around in the oldest vw there...and playing in the mud as well :laugh:


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

A1steaksauce said:


> jpr,
> 
> when did you show up for this event? saturday by chance?
> 
> i was rolling around in the oldest vw there...and playing in the mud as well :laugh:


x2! I saw jpr's car and was gonna introduce myself, but didn't want to creep next to his Beetle when they weren't sitting there. :laugh: Car looked great. :thumbup: What were you in A1?

One of my other favorites from the show to keep it relevant:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

damn you guys you never said whats up all weekend?

A1 what was you in? you shoulda said somethin

nokVR6 what was you in? 

you guys shoulda came around and said somethin. 



most of us showed up early friday during the rain monsoon bout 2:00. took us about 5hours to get there, one car ran outta gas on the way, me and another car went up to the next exit and then back to the last town we passed to get gas, i bout rain outta gas doin that. then her battery died we had to switch out the yellow top optima from the blue bug to the maroon one and hook a booster pack up to the blue one to get us to the show. then i had to pull over and put rain x on the windows i coulnd't see anything. then our guy with the 15 window broke down on the way down he got in bout 7:30. his coil wire fell off he thought he ran outta gas, walked across a field from 57 to get gas, then some other guys pulled over in a bus and helped him push start it. the bus wouldn't start unless you push started it. finally we realized it was the bushing on the starter he bought in the swap meet for $3. i almost had a heart attack push startin the bus in the hotel parking lot in the rain.

i ended up walking around barefooted all weekend. ruined my $100 leather sperrys. even got my picture with yaeger barefooted LOL


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

nokVR6 said:


> x What were you in A1?


what was the oldest vw on saturday driving around in the rain with the top down? that was my weekend whip  it was parked right next to the panel with the painter's tape that you like :beer:



jpr said:


> A1 what was you in? you shoulda said somethin
> 
> nokVR6 what was you in?
> 
> you guys shoulda came around and said somethin.


sorry to hear about all your troubles...makes for interesting stories though :thumbup:

i saw your bug and it didn't even register. i was thinking that i've seen that somewhere before though :laugh:

and i was in the "bathtub" car


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

nokVR6 said:


> x2! I saw jpr's car and was gonna introduce myself, but didn't want to creep next to his Beetle when they weren't sitting there. :laugh: Car looked great. :thumbup: What were you in A1?
> 
> One of my other favorites from the show to keep it relevant:





A1steaksauce said:


> what was the oldest vw on saturday driving around in the rain with the top down? that was my weekend whip  it was parked right next to the panel with the painter's tape that you like :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said you meet Aaron and Johnny but i didn't know you where all buddy buddy and parking next to his panel :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> and i was in the "bathtub" car


How did y'all miss him??? I caught a quick pic of him on a drive by!!!:thumbup:


eace:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

i was walking back from the registration booth and saw the schwimmwagen flying through the grass water mud lol i dont even think i got a picture of it.


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

jpr said:


> damn you guys you never said whats up all weekend?
> 
> nokVR6 what was you in?


I had my _water_cooled. If you guys have good memory, I bought the blue Ghia with tan interior that was sitting in the for sale lot last year. Its runs and drives fine, but it has a 1200cc, so attempting to drive down 57 with it for 3 (read: 6) hours would be a slight nightmare. I wanted to trailer it down there and cruise around for the weekend, but didn't have the time since I couldn't come down Friday. You're somewhat local so I'll swing by sooner or later and say whats up. 



A1steaksauce said:


> what was the oldest vw on saturday driving around in the rain with the top down? that was my weekend whip  it was parked right next to the panel with the painter's tape that you like :beer:
> 
> and i was in the "bathtub" car


Son of a beach! I walked right next to you guys as I was taking the picture of the panel, if I had known you were a vortex celebrity, I would have said hi! :laugh:

Did you guys go to the concert?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

thats my buddy eddies vert. one of the best custom painters in the chicago area.

The maroon 57 oval in our club is still 6 volt with the 36hp. We all don't drive much over 60mph maybe 65 a little bit.

We all went to bww's and came back for the concert in our usual spot where the cars were straight back from the fun dome on the main road. had my canopy set up cuz it rained on us lol. the fireworks show was awesome.

heres all my albums from the weekend

Friday - https://plus.google.com/photos/104152916322882420579/albums/5884355156950506785

Saturday - https://plus.google.com/photos/104152916322882420579/albums/5884739431592432737

Sunday - https://plus.google.com/photos/104152916322882420579/albums/5885318238475314993

cellphone pics - https://plus.google.com/photos/104152916322882420579/albums/5885318238475314993


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jpr said:


> i was walking back from the registration booth and saw the schwimmwagen flying through the grass water mud lol i dont even think i got a picture of it.



:sly:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> :sly:


its not my picture and its not slammed i know.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jpr said:


> its not my picture and its not slammed i know.


my comment wasn't for those reasons. i will let Saucy comment. :thumbup:

that said the fuking ride can be posted in any thread its wants as far as I'm am concerned. the year of it and quality of that particular ride has earned the right to be wherever it wants. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

anyone that says other wise can GTFO


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> my comment wasn't for those reasons. i will let Saucy comment. :thumbup:
> 
> that said the fuking ride can be posted in any thread its wants as far as I'm am concerned. the year of it and quality of that particular ride has earned the right to be wherever it wants. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> anyone that says other wise can GTFO


:thumbup:

What's funny about the schwim pic is that's not even me. A friend that was with me stood in because I didn't want to be plastered all over the Internet. I also used his name when I registered :laugh:

edit* this is quickly turning into the Craigslist "missed connections" section. Lets get back to the laid out aircooled. :thumbup:

PPS...first person that says that schwim needs to be slammed/lowered/etc will be tainted punched my yours truly :wave:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What's funny about the schwim pic is that's not even me. A friend that was with me stood in because I didn't want to be plastered all over the Internet. I also used his name when I registered :laugh:



lol what a dick

i took the award for the blue type 34 with the boat cuz the captain was walking around all day.



i didn't even walk down the long ass road where they had everybody parking in the back nine fffffff that.

my buddy steve in his blue double cab and mike in the creme panel on air ride was back there all weekend tho.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

my old 60


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hotness! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

jpr said:


> lol what a dick
> 
> i took the award for the blue type 34 with the boat cuz the captain was walking around all day.
> 
> ...



I believe I met your buddy steve at the vw Porsche reunion a few years back. He broke down in the middle of a busy road on the way out of the show and I stopped in my hammered rusty ratty Schlitz baywindow bus. We tied him to the back of mine and I pulled him back into the show so he could fix his bus. 

If is wasn't him, it was someone who had a similar bus to the one in that pic who was from the same area as you.

:beer:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

wannabaja said:


> I believe I met your buddy steve at the vw Porsche reunion a few years back. He broke down in the middle of a busy road on the way out of the show and I stopped in my hammered rusty ratty Schlitz baywindow bus. We tied him to the back of mine and I pulled him back into the show so he could fix his bus.
> 
> If is wasn't him, it was someone who had a similar bus to the one in that pic who was from the same area as you.
> 
> :beer:


You talkin about the blue double cab or the creme panel? Theres only one blue double cab like that in the entire chicago/suburb area so pretty good chance it was him. Ill have to ask him about it this weekend. Car show up in West Chicago the NIVA club is having.

Mikes creme puff is on the samba right now entertaining offers around 28k.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1478957


1966 panel bus for sale Price: 28,500 obo
newer paint 
fully undercoated 
lowered on air ride 
5" narrowed front beam 
4 wheel wilwood disc brakes 
4 wheel independent air ride suspension 
dual compressors with 5 gallon air tank 
safari windows 
Rader wheels 
custom interior w/ electric fireplace 
extended shifter with huge skull knob 
sony cd player with amp and subs 
and much more 
Email or text please 
Thanks for looking


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

jpr said:


> You talkin about the blue double cab or the creme panel? Theres only one blue double cab like that in the entire chicago/suburb area so pretty good chance it was him. Ill have to ask him about it this weekend. Car show up in West Chicago the NIVA club is having.


It was the blue double. It had BLACK windows at the time. He might remember me by the logo on the bus:







Even my kid who was 2 at the time could see the ghia must have been broken.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice eye candy. The car ain't bad either.


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

its taken me 5 years to get to this point.... and i love my car!!! only got the interior to go and its done! 










the build in a nutshell is here.... 

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7552


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

NUG637 said:


> its taken me 5 years to get to this point.... and i love my car!!! only got the interior to go and its done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beauteeful!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

OCTO 2013


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

NUG637 said:


>


 Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

From Scooters GTG 2013, Milwaukee







.
Representin' the air cooled..

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stifflou (Jul 23, 2003)

*Been a minute....*

But shes rolling....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

just because it should be here. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

JDII said:


>


That is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

Instagram'd and photobucket'd so not the best...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

EK20 said:


>


hey its Benny :thumbup::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> hey its Benny :thumbup::heart:


Does he know Joon? :laugh:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha! :laugh:


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)

A couple of pics of my '61 and my buddy's '53 oval:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## vw-tim (Sep 14, 2010)

not the best pics or the best car but shes mine and im building her in the hopes that she will be clean one day...





:beer:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

vw-tim said:


> not the best pics or the best car but shes mine and im building her in the hopes that she will be clean one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful..
Clean is overrated.:beer:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)

U read my mind! haha


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

EK20 said:


>


That thing is all kinds of ugly.


----------



## osofast35801 (May 29, 2008)

My 69 that I let out every now and then for fresh air!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


> That thing is all kinds of ugly.


Yeah, but it is low.


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

jfjsdf by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr

DSC_7422 by GaugeDoisher, on Flickr


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

wut


----------



## semaphores (Apr 26, 2013)

My two airsuckers


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

semaphores said:


> My two airsuckers



LOL busted... i knew you where on here also :facepalm:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

semaphores said:


> My two airsuckers


And both look great. :thumbup:


----------



## semaphores (Apr 26, 2013)

LooseNuts said:


> LOL busted... i knew you where on here also :facepalm:
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Well, I got another waterpumper, so where else do I go for info/advice? Haha. 

I didn't even know there was an aircooled forum on here until recently.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

semaphores said:


> Well, I got another waterpumper, so where else do I go for info/advice? Haha.
> 
> I didn't even know there was an aircooled forum on here until recently.


:thumbup:

i came here when i bought mama b6 and was playing around in PNW area. and never knew there was an Aircooled area either for a long while. :thumbup:


----------



## Oly1975 (Sep 28, 2011)

From Waterwerks on the Green 2013


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JaayyCeee (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my 67


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)

I took these after my first cruise in my 5 year resto on my oval.... everything done by me (rust repair, paint and panel work, assembly, engine build etc) except the covering of the seats and door cards...


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

jaco_vw_kafer said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jaco_vw_kafer said:


>


OH SKEET SKEET SKEET :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hotness!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

damn thats hard!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Getting there.My Street rail ( tube car). Installed drop plates today.. Running a adjustable beam with one adjuster attached.. Now I need drop spindles.. Fuchs and 10 more lbs in the intake


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, that is awesome!


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

heres a few shots from GoodGuys Columbus...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

BlaktOut02 said:


>


Hotness. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My '66 at DubsInTheValley Oshkosh WI July 20 '13.









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## vw-tim (Sep 14, 2010)

It's for sale! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lkswagen-Karmann-Ghia-in-Tehachapi-California


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I've seen lower.


----------



## Gforty (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Thunder Bunny (Feb 16, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> All bugs have the metal dash :laugh: just the later years came with a god awful dash pad. he just remove the dash pad and welding in the holes to make it look older


 

They actually came like that in south africa. They also came with the wide 5 PCD till they stopped production.


----------



## Maikel_rox (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## mfergel (Jun 12, 2013)

Maikel_rox said:


>


 What size tires (front/rear) are you running on that?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Maikel_rox said:


>


 Beautiful color. :thumbup:


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

\ 
thats my beast


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks good. Just needs a paint job.


----------



## A Cam (Aug 8, 2013)

63slammed said:


> my fav slammed bug by far.


 Can someone please tell me what these wheels are called? I'm DYING to know, they're gorg...


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

A Cam said:


> Can someone please tell me what these wheels are called? I'm DYING to know, they're gorg...


 
They are probably Dayton wire wheels, a lot of low rider guys run 13 and 14" wheels but they do make up to 22" I believe.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It's really unfortunate about the wheels, because it is an otherwise beautiful car.


----------



## A Cam (Aug 8, 2013)

EK20 said:


> It's really unfortunate about the wheels, because it is an otherwise beautiful car.


 To each their own, man.  If everyone had the same opinions on EVERYTHING, how boring would life be, right? :banghead:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

i dig the wheels 
i dig the car 
but not together 

cool, nonetheless.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

A Cam said:


> To each their own, man.  If everyone had the same opinions on EVERYTHING, how boring would life be, right? :banghead:


 Well, yeah, but anyone who holds a different opinion then I do is obviously wrong. :laugh:


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Scarlet in the woods.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

A Cam said:


> To each their own, man.  If everyone had the same opinions on EVERYTHING, how boring would life be, right? :banghead:


 i with you man, thats why i posted it. love the car/stance/wheels - everything about it is amazing.


----------



## tom5191 (Apr 27, 2013)

not my car, just a car I saw at a show.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I love those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## XzxBATTxzX (Jul 8, 2012)

*blue bug.*

Anybody know how wide and what offset on the blue bug, that thing is sweet!


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

XzxBATTxzX said:


> Anybody know how wide and what offset on the blue bug, that thing is sweet!


 Mine or the dark blue? Mine is just the stock wheel set up 135 tires in front 5" narrowed beam.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> i dig the wheels
> i dig the car
> but not together
> 
> cool, nonetheless.


 i can't X2 this statement enough :heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/when-streamliner-is-consuming-passion.html 
from 
http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html 

:beer:


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

buggyman said:


> http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/when-streamliner-is-consuming-passion.html
> from
> http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
> 
> :beer:


 that is so freaking awesome... on every level!!! 

custom air-cooleds have gotten stale IMO (even "volksrods") and it's good to see someone shake it up a bit!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

shortshiftstudios said:


> that is so freaking awesome... on every level!!!
> 
> custom air-cooleds have gotten stale IMO (even "volksrods") and it's good to see someone shake it up a bit!


Well, it's not slammed or aircooled any more, but  nonetheless 








http://www.chromjuwelen.com/de/netw...33-1962-vw-bus-a-barn-door-with-a-blower.html 

http://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.&fp=253670d8dc9bb244&q=ken+prather+vw+bus 
Do you know Lemorris  ? http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4434.0 sss  ?

:beer:


----------



## lowsix-o (Aug 13, 2013)

Pic from the Bug Inn at PIR in Portland 

Edit.. phuckin photofukit


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My static daily..









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

buggyman said:


> Do you know Lemorris  ? http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4434.0 sss  ?
> 
> :beer:


I do not... but I may have to venture over there and introduce myself... :beer::beer:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

shortshiftstudios said:


> I do not... but I may have to venture over there and introduce myself... :beer::beer:


I do know Lemorris, personally. He's a fantastic artist, absolutely passionate about his art and honestly has a heart of gold. Here's his FB art page: https://www.facebook.com/lemorrisart

He can do 'toony or realistic drawings of your car, with scenery or even a caricature of you with the car.

Edit- forgot his main site: http://www.lemorris.com/site/


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

SidVicious said:


> Edit- forgot his main site: http://www.lemorris.com/site/


thanks! just shot an email his direction...


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

i might as well join the party lol...

my '59, years ago. probably not "slammed" by todays standards, but it was a daily, and plenty low...










complete with $35 paintjob and high performance stickers... what was I thinking? lol


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

mine. still a work in progress


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

veedubtek said:


> mine. still a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## lowsix-o (Aug 13, 2013)

Details on the Fridolin? Is this the one with the mid engine W12?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It's possible. I just came across it on Flickr.


----------



## lowsix-o (Aug 13, 2013)

EK20 said:


> It's possible. I just came across it on Flickr.


It is. I just found the build thread. It's all in Dutch or something though. Pretty bad ass :heart:

http://www.volksforum.com/forum/sho...103&pp=20&highlight=Ruud%27s+Fridolin+Project


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not a bad way to start off a new page. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Not a bad way to start off a new page. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Braggenrites (Aug 21, 2013)

*Yaril's Type 3*

Hey everyone. I made a dedicated post for this, but I figured why not share it in here too? This is Yaril Quitana's gem of a Type 3. If you haven't seen his car before, you have got to check it out.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful. Great color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

This car came up for sale i believe a few years ago on the samba. i wanted it bad! love it!



EK20 said:


>


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I could only imagine what they were asking for it.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

(far left)

4 inch chop, 3inch body drop(deleted the heater channels), beam extended 10 inches forward and 3 inches up, 3inch trans raise, etc etc etc


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

Tranny swap done


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very cool. Just needs some paintwork and she'll look great. :thumbup:


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

EK20 said:


> Very cool. Just needs some paintwork and she'll look great. :thumbup:


Eh idk man I love the og paint rust n all


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

This is Deborah. She's been passed back & forth between 3 or 4 guys in my club several times.










With his old truck in the background










Jonny's bus










Motor mockup for said bus


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That Bus is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Yeah it is. It's getting close to done, too. He's building the motor, the motor mount stuff is done, the Porsche tranny is done, all the Porsche suspension is in. Hes had a new Z bed built & upholstered

This is what the dash looks like, though he has it further along now:










this is a better pic of the body-dropped car I posted above. Same guy is building this one. This is actually right after we put the body back on










Beam extension & tranny mount customed by randode.com


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbup: dig it.


----------



## ¿CAPITAN? (Apr 13, 2013)

[/quote]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

EK20 said:


>


:heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that's one of my favorite pictures in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Couple random shots from today:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That Thing is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lower it. :thumbup:


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my fasty and Westfalia at the airhead parts VW show a few weeks back. Fastback took 1st for her type 3 class.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

63slammed said:


> This car came up for sale i believe a few years ago on the samba. i wanted it bad! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

My Bug 62 and friend´s Bus 68.










Again my Bug 62 and friends from Brazil!










See you later!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome picture! Beautiful countryside as well.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Those are both awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## gbp8tballer (Jun 17, 2011)

A picture of my 57 Beetle at H2OI 2013!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## paul610 (Oct 26, 2010)

Noob question... whats the cylinder/ cannon looking thing that i see on alot of air cooled that is mounted on the passenger side window?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

paul610 said:


> Noob question... whats the cylinder/ cannon looking thing that i see on alot of air cooled that is mounted on the passenger side window?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_cooler


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Swamp cooler on my '66









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

And this lowness exiting my driveway to street..that's what I'm talkin' about! Static









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Got the front down today..gotta flip the tie rods and raise the rear a bit.and figure out the shock situation ..think I'm happy..it will look better on detailed Fuchs.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool..

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## attack chicken (Sep 3, 2006)

^^^ nice! like the look!
Here is my poop..


----------



## mfergel (Jun 12, 2013)

attack chicken said:


> ^^^ nice! like the look!
> Here is my poop..


That is awesome. What's the pasley? Wallpaper?? Etc.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wrap?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That really is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## attack chicken (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks! Its actually paint. I went to Goodwill and found a 8 foot table cloth that was all lace.. cost the big $3.00. You just lay out your pattern and spray through it. The hardest part is getting the paint to lay down even, the lace sucks up a good amount and it can be hard to tell where its thick and thin. If you paint too much the pattern looses its definition. It's pretty easy to do, all old school stuff. I had the best results with flat colored spray paint. You have to make sure the patterns match from one panel to the next unless you just don't care about the flow of the print.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

my soon to be on the ground Ghia... not sure if it fits in the aircooled thread anymore though


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looking good so far! :thumbup:


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

mdmvisuals said:


> my soon to be on the ground Ghia... not sure if it fits in the aircooled thread anymore though


Tell me more


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldVag (Aug 30, 2013)

My 74' "Gus"


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

90slow_rado said:


> Tell me more
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Heres the link to the build thread 

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7512


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## osofast35801 (May 29, 2008)

My jalopy!


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

I know theres a slammed video thread, but no one really ever looks at it. so im going to post these in here.





 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/76463852">Fatality Bug - Rothfink's friends</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/krisb">Kris B.</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>





 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/74394772">Notch - Mac et PC</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/krisb">Kris B.</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Neat! :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Opinions, please..
Underneath this black paint is the original blue factory color. I am very tempted to take the orbital sander to it and bring some of it out. What say you all?









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## osofast35801 (May 29, 2008)

I say go for it!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Is It Painted Black Inside And In Truck Areas. If It Is Just Leave It Alown Most Likely if It Is Painted Every Where Then They Probably Did A Descent Job prepping If And The OG Is In Crap Condition..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

If everything inside and out was painted black and it was a decent job, leave it alone. If it is just the exterior that was painted black, or it wasn't a good job, I say go for it.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Who ever painted it, painted inside and out. I am thinking at the time that they did it it was a fairly decent job but it is starting to show its age. There are scratches and dings and some fade going on right now, and that's why I thought I would just bring some of the old blue up.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

In that case you may as well have some fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I will!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

This page needs pics!!


----------



## JetWhite (Jan 26, 2005)

My 1976


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Golf2.0T said:


>


That is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Opinions, please..
> Underneath this black paint is the original blue factory color. I am very tempted to take the orbital sander to it and bring some of it out. What say you all?


I say, sell me that rabbit peeking through that tarp and lower the beetle some more. As far as the paint, Id probably leave it as is. Who knows what different colored panels you may encounter under there.


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> I say, sell me that rabbit peeking through that tarp and lower the beetle some more. As far as the paint, Id probably leave it as is. Who knows what different colored panels you may encounter under there.


That is bagpipegoatee's cabby. Buy my coupe and be done with it....:laugh:


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That is way too cool. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha! That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

attack chicken said:


> ^^^ nice! like the look!
> Here is my poop..


My first attempt at lace painting...









Scrape Empire


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

dumpedmk4 said:


> My first attempt at lace painting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you do that over a spare deck lid or the one from your car? :what: It doesn't look terrible, Id just personally wanna have the option to switch back or fourth...


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Off car. Fortunately the paint on the car is so ****ty if I don't like it I'll just spray right over the top of it

Scrape Empire


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

mr. tony said:


> Did you do that over a spare deck lid or the one from your car? :what: It doesn't look terrible, Id just personally wanna have the option to switch back or fourth...












Scrape Empire


----------



## Rocketdub442 (May 4, 2011)

mr. tony said:


>


This is perfect.


----------



## mfergel (Jun 12, 2013)

dumpedmk4 said:


> My first attempt at lace painting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of cool. Where in the world did you find lace with skulls??


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

mfergel said:


> That's kind of cool. Where in the world did you find lace with skulls??


JoAnn fabrics. No isht.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

One last fall pic..









Scrape Empire


----------



## attack chicken (Sep 3, 2006)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Scrape Empire


That turned out great! Cool pattern too, never thought skulls would be on lace, thats bad ass!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

As I said it isn't perfect but it matches the personality of the car. And it took me all of about an hour and a half to do!

Scrape Empire


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## the_icemanG (Jan 13, 2010)

*lot's of beautiful pictures*

hey people!!

We are a group from belgium named HangarZ 
If you like to see daily some nice and beautiful pictres or you have pictures from your own that you can send us for our page then check out our facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/Hangarz

We share pictures from around the world but also pictures from our own photographers from meetings we do around europe!!!

Please check our page and like us if you are also in love with the old aircooled rides!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Pacsh (May 10, 2012)

EK20 said:


>


This is perfect.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. :thumbup:


----------



## the_icemanG (Jan 13, 2010)

*We are HangarZ*

HangarZ proud!!! Our Mr. Melvins lovely split bug!!!  http://www.facebook.com/Hangarz


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 1971_Souper_Beetle (Nov 13, 2013)

*My 1971 Super*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quick fabbed rat visor made from 3/8 inch threaded rod and stainless steel heavy-duty machine guarding. Just need to fabricate the side brackets and she'll be done. What say you guys?









Scrape Empire


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

By the way it is wider in the center than it is on the ends.. you just can't tell from the angle of the picture.

Scrape Empire


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a better angle. Sorry in advance for the multi post.









Scrape Empire


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

FRESH HI-JACK FROM THESAMBA.:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

ryan_nick 1 by 40yearoldvw, on Flickr


nick field by 40yearoldvw, on Flickr


nick tree by 40yearoldvw, on Flickr


ryan field by 40yearoldvw, on Flickr


----------



## xBrentx (Mar 2, 2011)

My 61' ragtop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

dUB410 JTI said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*a pair of ovals from arizona*


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> FRESH HI-JACK FROM THESAMBA.:heart::heart::heart:


Yep that makes me feel fresh in pants. 



:heart::heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is damn sexy.


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Technically it is slammed


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

JDII said:


> FRESH HI-JACK FROM THESAMBA.:heart::heart::heart:


Seen this in person and it is one of the cleanest, sickest rides ive seen. Interior is just nuts.


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

JDII said:


> FRESH HI-JACK FROM THESAMBA.:heart::heart::heart:


Seen this in person and it is one of the cleanest, sickest rides ive seen. Interior is just nuts.


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

JDII said:


> FRESH HI-JACK FROM THESAMBA.:heart::heart::heart:


Seen this in person and it is one of the cleanest, sickest rides ive seen. Interior is just nuts.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

1low65vw said:


> Technically it is slammed



Ok. I will ask. Specs!?!?!?!?!?! Looks like a hell of a lot of fun to me!


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

*heres my oval with T5s from Oz*


----------



## mfergel (Jun 12, 2013)

gringo_54_oval said:


>


What wheels are those? I'm assuming an adapter to run a 5 lug pattern??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

gringo_54_oval said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)

Current work in progress


----------



## MKIVdubber (Aug 22, 2013)

:banghead: amaziiiing!!!!


----------



## NUG637 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

NUG637 said:


>



Such a cool shot mate.
Straya!!!!!!!!


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

The wheels are off a VW Transporter and the discs have been drilled to suit. :thumbup:


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Must see more of that.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

another so fresh hi-jack:heart::heart:


----------



## murray7010 (Apr 4, 2010)

1951 VW


----------



## paul610 (Oct 26, 2010)

ek20 said:


>


color code please!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have no idea what the color code would be. It looks like a fairly basic green though.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## jkallhoff (May 9, 2010)

[/QUOTE]



EK20 said:


>


i love me some supers


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ordered..









Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

EK20 said:


>


This looks sooo good. :heart:


----------



## biggene (Jan 6, 2012)

*My 67 out in the driveway*

Not slammed in the rear, but I prefer the raked look.


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

I was thinking about picking these up - 15x8 Jackman Wheels. Does anyone know if I have a hope in hell of them fitting? I already have short axels.


----------



## biggene (Jan 6, 2012)

Golf2.0T said:


> I was thinking about picking these up - 15x8 Jackman Wheels. Does anyone know if I have a hope in hell of them fitting? I already have short axels.


It will depend on the backspacing. I have seen a lot of folks lately running 8 inch smoothies out back, so I know they will fit.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dumpedmk4 said:


> Ordered..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!!!:thumbup::heart:


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't posted much, I've been slowly pluggin' away on my project...

It's not quite as "slammed" as many others here, but it's about where I want it...



I bought this car new, in 1968, and it's gone through several different "looks" in the passing years. This time, I going for a "resto-mod look... I've already built a 1914, next is the transmission and when all the mechanicals are done, it'll be off to the paint shop.


----------



## Phat73VW (Dec 1, 2000)

*how my car currently sits*

my daily driver


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

here is mine, i want to go lower but im running stock spendles up front and stock spring plates for now.


----------



## Stingrayhead (Aug 29, 2013)

*My 58 rag*

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...91680_10151779043718580_1718241967_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Phat73VW said:


> my daily driver


Sick!


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

This was about a month ago... I might be putting the car back on the ground this weekend


----------



## VWdude123 (Jan 17, 2014)

*vw shows*

where was this in Calgary? and do they still do them?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Phat73VW said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Mid America Motorworks Cool #Volkswagen of the day! TGIF! Have a great weekend!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

jpr said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine trying to decide what colour to go with on the wheels


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

MSH29 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Like your wheels:thumbup:

Details on the cars?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

MSH29 said:


> Mine trying to decide what colour to go with on the wheels


I love this. I say two tone the wheels. Maybe body color and white or brown and white... Just a thought.


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice idea, defo something to think about!!! Everyone is saying body colour so I think the white has to go :laugh:


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

Pushed the Ghia out this weekend now that it can roll again! Soon it will be driving under its own power!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

EK20 said:


> Very cool! :thumbup:


what he said!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

Update with newly fitted side trim thanks to buggymans help :laugh::beer:









Oh and I think im gonna go body coloured for the wheels.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

mdmvisuals said:


> Pushed the Ghia out this weekend now that it can roll again! Soon it will be driving under its own power!


it's starting to look proper :thumbup:

oh and you'd be very wise to open back up the tops of the rockers and route your coolant pipes thru it. at least the driver's side one. that thing is going to radiate heat off it like a mofo....even if it's the cool side going back to the motor. not to mention if a line ever breaks/leaks/comes undone/etc that's a lot of hot coolant under pressure that will be going everywhere inside the cabin. 



MSH29 said:


>


needs just a bit more rake otherwise it will look like its taking off when you're going down the road :laugh:



MSH29 said:


> Oh and I think im gonna go body coloured for the wheels.


damn it feels good to be a gangsta :laugh:


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

A1steaksauce said:


> needs just a bit more rake otherwise it will look like its taking off when you're going down the road :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> damn it feels good to be a gangsta :laugh:


It does have rake, it's as low as I can go at the front, but my drives really bad. I'll try and get some decent pics somewhere flatter. 

Yours is sweet!! I'd love an oval! It looks like a badass version of mine :laugh: yours just needs the rears banded and it'd be spot on!!


----------



## marco0355 (Feb 3, 2001)

....can't wait for spring!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> it's starting to look proper :thumbup:
> 
> oh and you'd be very wise to open back up the tops of the rockers and route your coolant pipes thru it. at least the driver's side one. that thing is going to radiate heat off it like a mofo....even if it's the cool side going back to the motor. not to mention if a line ever breaks/leaks/comes undone/etc that's a lot of hot coolant under pressure that will be going everywhere inside the cabin.
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!!! you not only posting again but you throw up a pic of a personal car too. sun beaotch its gonna be a good weekend. just wish you would have picked and older car to post. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^^ that is really nice :heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, that looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the comments MSH29 and EK20...

Here's one more....


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

Found these on a couple Facebook pages.


----------



## spdy900 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fettes Brot said:


> '57 Oval<br><IMG SRC="http://members.shaw.ca/nbracko/images/DSC00373-1.jpg" BORDER="0"> <br><IMG SRC="http://members.shaw.ca/nbracko/images/DSC00128-1.jpg" BORDER="0"><br><IMG SRC="http://members.shaw.ca/nbracko/images/DSC00590-1.jpg" BORDER="0">











1970 Fastback.


----------



## juhas100 (Oct 21, 2012)

woooooow amezing


----------



## jay5 (Aug 29, 2011)

marco0355 said:


> ....can't wait for spring!



what size tire are you running front and rear ?


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)

not exactly slammed but as low as i could go with 8" wheels in the back and not rolling fenders..


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

MSH29 said:


> Update with newly fitted side trim thanks to buggymans help :laugh::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: MSH  ,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6895605-59-beetle-side-trims
There's this funny little trade of words between Savely Kramarov and John Lithgow in








which goes like this:
"00:59:17 Piece of pie.
00:59:18 -Cake. Piece of cake. -Cake, yes."
http://www.subzin.com/quotes/2010/Piece+of+pie. 
from
https://www.google.com/#q=2010+movie+piece+of+pie+piece+of+cake
while they step out of the spacecraft into the unknown:laugh: .

_Great_ job bro !

:beer:


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

marky967 said:


> not exactly slammed but as low as i could go with 8" wheels in the back and not rolling fenders..



I don't know what the problem is with your setup and not being able to go lower.... if you drop the rear 2 outer splines those wheels will camber and fit nicely in those rear fenders...eliminating that stance you now have...


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: MSH  ,
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6895605-59-beetle-side-trims
> There's this funny little trade of words between Savely Kramarov and John Lithgow in
> 
> ...


Love it :laugh: cheers dude massive help definitely :beer::beer: owed. :heart:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My '66 made it in to the March issue of Performance VW. Cool...and thanks David Monzingo.









Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiked66 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's some from Melbourne.

















This is my 66.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)

veedubguyjosh said:


> I don't know what the problem is with your setup and not being able to go lower.... if you drop the rear 2 outer splines those wheels will camber and fit nicely in those rear fenders...eliminating that stance you now have...


Its a 195 tire on a 8" wheel with 0 offset. I had it 1 notch lower and it would rub so I took it up a notch. In those pics I had to back it up a bit so it makes it look worse than it actually is. Plus I wasn't exactly going for the super slammed look with it either. I wanted a bit more aggressive stance with the front a bit lower than the rear and some big meats on the rear.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is everyone??

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

Over last week the was sprayed with paint. Rattle canned. This weekend I did some wet sanding and polishing to help blend the old and the new paint.

quite happy with how it turned out 














































Friday I get my gas tank... other bits have come in as well. 

Soon the engine **** can be tackled again and hopefully get it to fire up!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks pretty good!

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBTSTK (Oct 1, 2010)

*Simply Amazing!*

I've spent the past few days going over all 244 pages of this thread. There are some absolutely stunning air-cooled VWs in this thread. I can't pick a favorite as I fell in love with too many of them. All I know is that it's time to put my 2013 Passat back to stock and get an air-cooled dub (Bus, Squareback or Bug). By far my favorite thread on the Vortex! 

EDIT: I know I said I couldn't pick a favorite, but here are a few that really stand out to me:

Can anyone tell me what year bug this first pic is?

































And this one is my new wallpaper!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## fuhq64 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

DUBTSTK said:


>


Hotness! :thumbup:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Finalized ride height








Headlights installed









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

fuhq64 said:


>


Is this for real??? It looks photo-shopped to me!!!  

Chit looks so good man. Still luving them wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

It's real.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

my THING as seen at WATER by the BRIDGE show in Louisville, KY 3/22/14


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 22, 2009)

Caught this on my GoPro while I was cruising up the Coastal Highway back in February.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

veedubguyjosh said:


> I don't know what the problem is with your setup and not being able to go lower.... if you drop the rear 2 outer splines those wheels will camber and fit nicely in those rear fenders...eliminating that stance you now have...


Yup. I'm rockin 8" teledials in the rear with 205/65-15s, dropped(I guess) two splines in the rear. Works perfectly- even with the 4lug to Porsche adapters.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

MicroCADDY said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

this is my new bug I built with my dad









and my old bug that I should of never let go


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## icekoffee (Nov 7, 2009)

My 73 Thing


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

My oval still under construction


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Let the Pic Whore'n begin^^^


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

My 1956 ragtop


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Let the Pic Whore'n begin^^^


Hahahah 

Ok then


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

A few of the many from SoWo:




























Andy


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

ECS Tuning said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

jaco_vw_kafer said:


>


STUNNING!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> STUNNING!!:thumbup::thumbup:



X2


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)

next foto









this is my bug , wheels custom empi lemmerz sprintstar 5"x17" 6"x17" suspension airride system


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

jaco_vw_kafer - amazing car


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

jaco_vw_kafer said:


> next foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd time I've seen this car today. And I am soooooooo loving it. Those wheels are seriously dope. Not to mention the rest of the car being super nice!


----------



## dumpedmk4 (Jun 13, 2008)

My







'66 on my new RDW'S. ..static and scrapin'...

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

dumpedmk4 said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: CAR!! :thumbup: WHEELS!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

dumpedmk4 said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Simply majestic! ^^^


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Two :thumbup::thumbup: for the last two rides. Those are money.


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

jaco_vw_kafer said:


> next foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W O W ! !

And love the placement of the _Coca-Cola_ bottle opener. :heart:
Have never seen those wheels. That color too, just perfect.


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)

Alloy is the only set in the world are made ​​by me on the basis of empi lemmerz. color palette is Opel


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Latest pics of my 74 THING


that's my VW Caddy in background as well









STANCE









Wheels GOTTI 16x9 stretched tires


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)

made in Poland ,Majki bug Rast n' Fast


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Couple more of my Thing, from a show earlier this month-


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Made some 20 dollar Aussie flash trim. Looks amazing for the price and completely reversible. Just some iPhone shots.


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I'LL say it again that beetle looks great:thumbup: 

That fastback is also  

:thumbup::thumbup:^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Type1Cruizer (Jun 25, 2014)

My '59


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Type1Cruizer said:


> My '59


:thumbup: for wide smoothies! Good looking car.:beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8080&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

germanblake said:


>


uh can I ask what is that under the hood that has the vw symbol in it


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

vwturbofox said:


> uh can I ask what is that under the hood that has the vw symbol in it



Looks like a custom air tank


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

It is his air tank


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

vwturbofox said:


> uh can I ask what is that under the hood that has the vw symbol in it


Yes, its the air tank for the suspension. My brother fabricated it for me. It holds just under 2 gallons of air.


----------



## Brass Munky (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok... for years I have been looking at the vortex and this thread... Never signed up cos I thought I was a member of too many forums... but since a recent accident, i have some more time on my hands, so i figure its about time I post my cars... 

First... My 59 Beetle... The rear end now sits lower, But I don't have any good photo's of it... 



















And my Notchback... This now sits flat on the ground but I've been so busy with other stuff, I havnt put it all back together to shoot yet...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Your notchback is NASTY!! ^^ The wide sprints look good.:beer:


----------



## thisisvwlifestyle (Jul 8, 2014)

I highly doubt you will but would you ever sell your notchback


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, old to the Vortex but my first post in the air-cooled section. Here is my '60 ragtop.


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

colinisneat said:


> Hey guys, old to the Vortex but my first post in the air-cooled section. Here is my '60 ragtop.



What size is your rear tires?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

195/50/15 on an 8" wheel.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Brass Munky (Jul 15, 2014)

JDII said:


> ^^ Your notchback is NASTY!! ^^ The wide sprints look good.:beer:


Cheers!



thisisvwlifestyle said:


> I highly doubt you will but would you ever sell your notchback


Everything is for sale at the right price... But at the moment the Beetle is for sale, I need the money to put into the notchback and get it to where I want it...


----------



## thisisvwlifestyle (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't wait for pics of the notchback once you start doing more work on it


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## moefiveo (Jun 26, 2014)

*My Oval*


----------



## JaayyCeee (Apr 11, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/104687401

My daily.


----------



## greg.alvarez (Aug 11, 2009)

just started on this fat girl


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

My 55


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

My 1956 oval is slowly coming together.


----------



## 56vwrg (Apr 2, 2007)

my new junk


----------



## ganicuss (Oct 6, 2014)

my ride










i need smaller tires for the front, it rubs a bit to much. and the ass needs to be lowered 2 more notches i say.


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

My 61


Untitled by Chaz Miley, on Flickr


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


dam do you scrape much.


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## 56vwrg (Apr 2, 2007)

*last few days of wrenching*

this 62 rust bucket has not seen the road for years... last few days it got a clutch, rear main seal, pilot shaft seal, to bearing, 12v converted, rebuilt carb, 009 dizzy, torque heads, adjust valves, dropped 1 notch in back on 205/60/15's removed front beam, welded in adjusters,, put it back in.. front on 195/45/15's. bottomed out on shocks, bump stops removed.. it runs and moves just cant stop it. next few days brakes will be addressed and we will be able to take it for a real drive..


----------



## Abelschrimermanphelheimer (Nov 6, 2014)

This is the lowest air cooled that I think there ever is and was  it is also static.... of course


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Abelschrimermanphelheimer said:


> This is the lowest air cooled that I think there ever is and was  it is also static.... of course


YEP!!!! LOWEST EVER!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

that pretty cool.those look amazing.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## 56vwrg (Apr 2, 2007)

mid 60's cali vert from 20+ years ago.. wish it was still around...


----------



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

My '68


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

of it looks cool and easy for trip.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

*Brought my 74 THING out from a year long hibernation after getting the 1600dp engine fully rebuilt & up graded to 87mm pistons & a header. Took it out on a beautiful 71 degree 1st day of spring to my fave secret photo spot near Louisville, KY 70s time capsule
*

picture host


image hosting over 10mb


how to screenshot on windows


upload pictures online


image hosting 5mb

*Sorry wasn't fully aired out up front in pics *


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Love it Micro


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

The 1303 is making my brain warm


----------



## spdy900 (Aug 21, 2011)

70 Fastback











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Not slammed yet, but soon.


----------



## spdy900 (Aug 21, 2011)

Why? Slamming that would take away from its current state of perfection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:banghead:


veedubtek said:


> Not slammed yet, but soon.


https://www.google.com/#q=are+you+stupid+forrest+gump&tbm=vid
:thumbdown::facepalm:



spdy900 said:


> Why? Slamming that would take away from its current state of perfection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been waiting a long time to post in this thread










It's not what you would call slammed but I think I'll be ok in here


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

congrats WFox :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

I <3 haters.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

1303 :thumbup:


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

germanblake said:


>


:heart:


----------



## OldSchool61 (May 23, 2015)

Mines not slammed, but it is lowered.


----------



## appsk8r (Jun 22, 2010)

my (mostly) original paint '63


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

My bagged '84 Mexico bug


----------



## staffsvw (Jul 16, 2015)

Deva Dubs & Rods 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


BabstheBug - Deva Dubs 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


Fat Dubbers - Deva Dubs 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


Deva Dubs & Rods 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


Limebug Show 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Go for 3 inner splines


----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

Not really slammed, but here's mine:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

peitrus said:


> 1303 :thumbup:


UGhh I love this one!!


----------



## 1956vw (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is one of my last ovals.


----------



## lillaRe (Aug 20, 2006)

1956vw said:


> Here is one of my last ovals.


:thumbup: Beautiful!


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 1956vw (Aug 10, 2015)

:thumbup:


JsmokeVR6 said:


>


----------



## 1956vw (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## t-jacker (Sep 4, 2015)

*61 single cab*


----------



## t-jacker (Sep 4, 2015)

*Bagged oval*


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Slammed? Not quite, but low enough for me

IMG_4881 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr


----------



## mcginnisflow (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

joeyvig111 said:


>


Went deep for this one I know, but any info on it?


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Still.stand (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Still.stand (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Still.stand (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Still.stand (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

THOSE WHEELS! Can anyone find more details on this Bug?


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

It's for sale right now. http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1882765


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> It's for sale right now. http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1882765


Great!
Thank you, sir!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

& just 'cuz...

























nice :thumbup: = http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/album_search.php?search_author=TripWire


----------



## 91B3DUB (Jul 1, 2010)

beautiful.:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

my POS the dirty pickle


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Saved from a Tijuana field oval baja.. getting some love and new wheels currently


----------



## irose (Oct 23, 2010)

*Water by the Bridge 2016*


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

*Not slammed*

:beer:


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

My Gol LS 1984.

_MG_2384 by Marcos Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

^
that's not exactly slammed. Looks good but not sure it belongs on this particular thread


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Ugh this thread makes me want an aircooled so badddddd 😢😢😢

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

For Sale http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/5558618389.html


----------



## lowslow62 (Jun 13, 2016)

1962 Ragtop, safaris by LoseNuts!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

lowslow62 said:


> 1962 Ragtop, safaris by LoseNuts!


I need those safaris! Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Air soon!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

Finally got all the bugs worked out.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice beetle there mr. stinker. You used to have that BadA$$ diesel B4 wagon for a while didn't you?


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

WFox93 said:


> Nice beetle there mr. stinker. You used to have that BadA$$ diesel B4 wagon for a while didn't you?


Thanks! I had one that was bagged on Borbet type As if thats the one you're thinking of. Had a mk2 for like 10 years that was kind of well know on here too.










edit for picture on new page.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Daughter wants the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## yudan (Jul 28, 2016)

Fettes Brot said:


> '57 Oval


nice....


----------



## yudan (Jul 28, 2016)

love it dude...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

OLD-GTI said:


>












Heyyy, Let's hear it for Low | Black | Mass


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)




----------



## EastNCGTI (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, been out of the game for about 30 years, getting back in slowly. What the heck is that hanging out of the passenger window? looks cool, but what is it?


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

EastNCGTI said:


> Ok, been out of the game for about 30 years, getting back in slowly. What the heck is that hanging out of the passenger window? looks cool, but what is it?


On the '57? Its called a swamp cooler. Its a type of A/C


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)




----------



## VWNaavyl (Feb 13, 2017)

*Hi!*

I have a 1989, yours cars so very nice, congratulations!








:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Airkewld Rear


----------



## Jays01 (Mar 17, 2015)

My old '66 sunroof


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Cleaned it up. I'm going to paint the wheels white. Took it for a drive around town to work out any kinks in the air ride. There weren't really any issues, I just need to bleed my brakes a few more times. 

IMG_6397 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr

IMG_6400 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Through some white on the wheels. I love it! 

IMG_1971 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

the white looks way better! :thumbup:


----------



## SmileSick (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

OLD-GTI said:


>





GEETi said:


> Heyyy, Let's hear it for Low | Black | Mass




I'll play! Been a while but she is still going strong!


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, that old Volkswagen beetle has negative camber in the rear just like all those Japanese cars I see nowadays...


----------



## vwvr6t (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice looking bugs in here :thumbup:


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

My 74ish standard with a change or 2. Getting closer to complete.


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

dubsteez79 said:


> with a change or 2.


Understatement of the year! haha

latest of mine.


----------



## ebsterau (Sep 27, 2015)

kinkerstinker said:


> Understatement of the year! haha
> 
> latest of mine.


I have a question,i just got a 68 are those original stock rims if so what size tires and how did you go about lowering it,

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubystanceind (Sep 12, 2017)

*bagged type1 1966*

Hi this is my beetle 1966 custom made air ride kit Brm wheels Wide 5 front and rear Disc brake kit .


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Love me some aircooled. Pic of my '63. Weather is cooling down a bit here in Cali. Time to cruise!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Rollin....

IMG_7913 by Chad Harwick, on Flickr


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)




----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Took off the fakey port o’walls because they didn’t seat in right and wobbled while rolling. 

She looks mean I think...


----------



## gwarballs (Jun 6, 2003)

It just came off a lift so it’s sitting a little taller then normal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

FOR SALE!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## gwarballs (Jun 6, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

My 63 “**** box”

**FOR SALE**











I’m the guy that cuts up cars because I can


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

My old ‘54 oval.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

*My 914*

http://drive.google.com/file/d/1lwfE83o8dIwkcdfnE1nnTjVE_9isYF7H/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

Time to join the party. Have had the '68 for nearly 3 years. Was a monster truck when I bought it, now its in the weeds.


----------



## turnermia95 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> My 63 “**** box”
> 
> *FOR SALE*
> 
> ...


ouch, that hurts..😩


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

#paintitblack


----------

